# Sticky  "ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ?" дальнейшее развитие форума



## Testament

coth said:


> качество будет при нормальном количестве. когда будет 250 активных форумеров из моcквы например, тогда будет 20-25 качественных, которые будет все проекты постоянно поддерживать и выкладывать регулярно обновления о ближайших к себе проектах.


uzhas.. dovaite togda podelim Russkii forum na kachesvennix i nekachestvennix forumerov. i dovaite eshe vxod v Moskovskii razdel zdelaem platnim dlia tech kto ne iz Moskvi.

otkrovennoe oskorblenie, vi tol'ko prochitaite chto vi pishite.. koshmar.


----------



## ulex

coth said:


> не в говне, а в обсуждении мелочёвки.


Да я не против обсуждения мелочёвки. Я против наездов и оскорблений, которые устраивают тут бобахи и ему подобные.


----------



## coth

ulex said:


> Да я не против обсуждения мелочёвки. Я против наездов и оскорблений, которые устраивают тут бобахи и ему подобные.


оо это p&c не относится ни как. такое бывает. это редкость. если и случается - не обращайте внимание это наше дело ( модов ). но всё же 5 последних появившихся форумеров реально постят в строительных секциях.


----------



## coth

Testament said:


> uzhas.. dovaite togda podelim Russkii forum na kachesvennix i nekachestvennix forumerov. i dovaite eshe vxod v Moskovskii razdel zdelaem platnim dlia tech kto ne iz Moskvi.
> 
> otkrovennoe oskorblenie, vi tol'ko prochitaite chto vi pishite.. koshmar.


я то как раз не против тех кто постит мелочёвку. они то сам разговор создают.


----------



## Singidunum

ulex said:


> 20 качественных просто утонут в говне, производимом остальными 200.


:lol:


----------



## vanya

Почему бы не сделать отдельный раздел по Петербургу? Я думаю это послужило бы стимулом к обсуждению проктов спб. Всё-таки Киев меньше, но имеет отдельный раздел.


----------



## Siberian

Киев - столица, поэтому там больше проектов чем в СПб.
Разделять нужно тогда, когда в этом будет необходимость.
У нас непосредственно из Питера кроме Фенола нет никого.

Можно впоследствии разделить на секции
Москва, Спб, Урал, Сибирь и т.д. Но сейчас нет необходимости.


----------



## vanya

Siberian said:


> Киев - столица, поэтому там больше проектов чем в СПб.
> Разделять нужно тогда, когда в этом будет необходимость.
> У нас непосредственно из Питера кроме Фенола нет никого.
> 
> Можно впоследствии разделить на секции
> Москва, Спб, Урал, Сибирь и т.д. Но сейчас нет необходимости.


Я думаю что создание отдельного раздела спровоцировало бы появление пользователей из спб. А так мы обижаемся и не участвуем в обсуждениях. Тем более какие там в Киеве проекты?


----------



## Singidunum

А где ми поставим остальные? Что будет с Казакхстанцими?


----------



## Testament

cherez poltora goda ya vernus' v Piter i budu ochen' mnogo fotkat'... i polno stroitel'noi informacii viniuxivat' !


----------



## ulex

Я думаю, что Питер надо выводить в отдельный поток.
Строят там много. Город красивый, рассказывать и показывать есть что


----------



## Siberian

vanya said:


> Я думаю что создание отдельного раздела спровоцировало бы появление пользователей из спб. А так мы обижаемся и не участвуем в обсуждениях. Тем более какие там в Киеве проекты?


Обижаетесь?? Ну давайте я еще обижусь, что для Барнаула нет отдельного раздела. 
Вот давайте, создайте несколько интересных тем по Питеру и тогда можно будет просить сделать раздел.


----------



## Siberian

Singidunum said:


> А где ми поставим остальные? Что будет с Казакхстанцими?


Интересный вопрос.


----------



## VelesHomais

vanya said:


> Тем более какие там в Киеве проекты?


Ваня, если интересно какие, зайди и посмотри.


----------



## vanya

Я перед тем как писать посмотрел. И я был в Киеве. Не могу сказать что там больше проектов. Там как и везде больше строят высоких зданий потому что видимо нет никаких ограничений на высоту. И кто строит в Киеве из известных архитекторов? А в Петербурге есть большие проекты у Нормана Фостера и Доминика Перро. 

Впрочем вам виднее, я лишь предложил.


----------



## VelesHomais

В Киеве среди проектов есть самый высокий небоскрёб Европы и самый большой бизнес-центр. А ограничения есть, в исторических районах.


----------



## vanya

Dr.Mesofius said:


> В Киеве среди проектов есть самый высокий небоскрёб Европы и самый большой бизнес-центр. А ограничения есть, в исторических районах.


А в Москве какой? Знаете, если честно, звания "самый большой" и "самый высокий" совсем уже не привлекают. Возможно на заре перестройки это было в диковинку, но сейчас, по крайней мере в Европе это ни о чём не говорит.


----------



## Siberian

Согласен! Перегнать уже азиатов все-равно не получится. 
Да и вообще "Размер не главное"


----------



## Toshik

кот, вопрос совершенно не в тему, но ты IP юзеров, случайно, не видишь? просто интересно, откуда же этот самый бобах все-таки вылез. судя по тому, что по-английски он делал меньше ошибок, чем по-русски, откуда-то из-за бугра....


----------



## AutoUnion

*"ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ?" дальнейшее развитие форума.*

Начало этой темы находится тут:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=534777
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455010&page=19
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531969

*Каким вы видите в будующем этот подфорум?*
Поскольку в последнее время появилось много разных тем с одним и тем-же вопросом "как развиваться дальше?" Что из себя должен представлять подфорум "Russia"? Почему нет Белоруссии? Место Казахстана в европе или азии? Ну и так далее и тому подобное................Поскольку тема довольно флюдная то место ей тут.:lol:

У кого какие есть мысли?


----------



## D&A

Да здравствует Eurasian Forum!
:dance:


----------



## AutoUnion

D&A said:


> Да здравствует Eurasian Forum!


Поменьше лозунгов! :lol:
Ну а как это должно выглядеть в идеале??


----------



## coth

@AutoUnion
Казахстан будет тут пока они не решат, что им пора выходить из Российской секции. У нас есть отдельная ветка по строительству в Минске. Но проблема в том, что строительства там пока мало. Да и пользователей пока мало. Руководство не пойдёт на создание отдельного нового скайбара. Пишите пока в нескольких ветках. Когда будет больше народу и больше строительства, тогда можно будет обсуждать. А пока и Азербайджану тоже отказано.


----------



## PrettyFly

Ну раз создали такую тему, предложу вынести Екатеринбург и может быть Новосибирск в отдельные форумы, так как тем обсуждается очень много, а участников ещё больше.


----------



## Herr Lind

PrettyFly said:


> Ну раз создали такую тему, предложу вынести Екатеринбург и может быть Новосибирск в отдельные форумы, так как тем обсуждается очень много, а участников ещё больше.


+1


----------



## Brad

coth said:


> У нас есть отдельная ветка по строительству в Минске. Но проблема в том, что строительства там пока мало. Да и пользователей пока мало.


Поэтому эту ветку трудно найти. Может быть, помочь белорусам и прикрепить её, пока нет отдельного раздела?
Конечно, жаль использовать место для прикрепления белорусской ветки, но я бы не пожалел сделать такой "подарок" для Беларуси


----------



## Green33

в урале, сибири и дальнем востоке Омск сделайте стики - там много всего происходит


----------



## Green33

Brad said:


> Поэтому эту ветку трудно найти. Может быть, помочь белорусам и прикрепить её, пока нет отдельного раздела?
> Конечно, жаль использовать место для прикрепления белорусской ветки, но я бы не пожалел сделать такой "подарок" для Беларуси


если найдется кто будет постояно ее обновлять инфой. а так там новостей с тех краев немного


----------



## Herr Lind

Brad said:


> Поэтому эту ветку трудно найти. Может быть, помочь белорусам и прикрепить её, пока нет отдельного раздела?
> Конечно, жаль использовать место для прикрепления белорусской ветки, но я бы не пожалел сделать такой "подарок" для Беларуси


+1


----------



## hogart

*я могу*

Я могу наполнять инфой про строительство в Минске и некоторых др. бел. городов ,выкладывать новые планы и проекты, но только если они есть в открытых источниках. Их не много поэтому и информации было бы не много, даже если бы вы мне дали ветку под мою ответственность...


----------



## coth

PrettyFly said:


> Ну раз создали такую тему, предложу вынести Екатеринбург и может быть Новосибирск в отдельные форумы, так как тем обсуждается очень много, а участников ещё больше.


это уже на рассмотрении нашего админа.


----------



## PrettyFly

coth said:


> это уже на рассмотрении нашего админа.


Хорошо. Кто у нас админ? Надо довести до его сведения суть вопроса. Я всегда думал что ты заведуешь, недавно тебе сообщени отправил, но ответа не получил


----------



## AutoUnion

coth said:


> @AutoUnion
> У нас есть отдельная ветка по строительству в Минске. Но проблема в том, что строительства там пока мало. Да и пользователей пока мало. Когда будет больше народу и больше строительства, тогда можно будет обсуждать.
> .


Так может если будет отдельная ветка, так и пользователей и тем там прибавиться?


----------



## coth

С админами общаются только модераторы. Как будет ответ от него, так должен был быть ответ тебе.


----------



## AutoUnion

coth said:


> С админами общаются только модераторы. Как будет ответ от него, так должен был быть ответ тебе.


А список админов можно перечислить? так сказать что-бы знать. кто есть кто?


----------



## PrettyFly

coth said:


> С админами общаются только модераторы. Как будет ответ от него, так должен был быть ответ тебе.


Понятно


----------



## Brad

hogart said:


> Я могу наполнять инфой про строительство в Минске и некоторых др. бел. городов ,выкладывать новые планы и проекты, но только если они есть в открытых источниках. Их не много поэтому и информации было бы не много, даже если бы вы мне дали ветку под мою ответственность...


Вот, пожалуйста
Для начала ветка прикреплена, теперь всё зависит от белорусской активности


----------



## Lexa96

PrettyFly said:


> Ну раз создали такую тему, предложу вынести Екатеринбург и может быть Новосибирск в отдельные форумы, так как тем обсуждается очень много, а участников ещё больше.


Еще +1


----------



## Herr Lind

coth said:


> это уже на рассмотрении нашего админа.


Боже мой , что там рассматривать? Пару кликов сделаешь - и готово.


----------



## Siberian

PrettyFly said:


> Ну раз создали такую тему, предложу вынести Екатеринбург и может быть Новосибирск в отдельные форумы, так как тем обсуждается очень много, а участников ещё больше.


Да что вам там хочется остоединиться? Имхо, у нас очень активная и интересная секция получилась, вон и Нск стал догонять!


----------



## Olh

Siberian, v NSK sploshnye klony i flood


----------



## Siberian

^^ Зря ты так, есть там достойные товарищи, просто некоторые личности действительно флудят... Но вы только представьте, если мы начнем выделять все города, в которых есть большая активность.... Это имхо неправильно, в этом форуме можно будет запутаться.


----------



## kharlam

сиб,я думаю,целесообразно будет разделить урал и сибирь/дв..?


----------



## Siberian

kharlam said:


> сиб,я думаю,целесообразно будет разделить урал и сибирь/дв..?


Ты имеешь в виду разделить на Урал и Сибирь с ДВ??

А куда тогда отойдут Тюмень с Ханты-Мансийском?


----------



## kharlam

насколько я помню из экономической географии,тюменская область есть часть западной сибири.


----------



## Viru

По-моему, пока не надо делить Урал, Сибирь и ДВ.

В Екатеринбурге лучше как-нибудь сделать отдельные ветки по районам/микрорайонам/кластерам.


----------



## PrettyFly

Siberian said:


> Да что вам там хочется остоединиться? Имхо, у нас очень активная и интересная секция получилась, вон и Нск стал догонять!
> 
> ...вы только представьте, если мы начнем выделять все города, в которых есть большая активность.... Это имхо неправильно, в этом форуме можно будет запутаться.


Наоборот гораздо проще будет ориентироваться, так как форум будет лучше структурирован. Вы посмотрите, сейчас же в нашей секции полный бардак. 



kharlam said:


> сиб,я думаю,целесообразно будет разделить урал и сибирь/дв..?


Этого уж точно делать не надо, либо выделять города, либо оставить так как есть. Вы посмотрите что творится в форуме "Питер, Северо-Запад": 30 тем из Питера и пара затерявшихся тем из Калининграда. В чём смыл? Кстати, это первое что я предлагаю исправить - всё кроме непосредственно Питера переместить в форум про западную часть России.


----------



## Lexa96

Siberian said:


> Да что вам там хочется остоединиться? Имхо, у нас очень активная и интересная секция получилась, вон и Нск стал догонять!


Вот именно, что надоело это меряние пиписьками постоянное! Некоторым представителям отдельное "спасибо" за это.



Siberian said:


> ^^ Зря ты так, есть там достойные товарищи, просто некоторые личности действительно флудят... Но вы только представьте, если мы начнем выделять все города, в которых есть большая активность.... Это имхо неправильно, в этом форуме можно будет запутаться.


Не запутаемся, все равно предел есть. Надо развиваться, а не сидеть на месте. В секции становится тесно. Нужно делить.
Вообще здесь вопрос не об отсоединении, а всего лишь в разграничении, мы же все равно одна Русская секция!


----------



## Brad

Lexa96 said:


> Нужно делить.
> Вообще здесь вопрос не об отсоединении, а всего лишь в разграничении,


Вот так говорили в 1991 году, когда разваливали СССР. Говорили, де это только формальность, чтобы свалить власть КПСС, надо "разграничить" доходы республик, границ не будет, и вообще разницу не почувствуйте, будет только лучше всем


----------



## Siberian

И как вы себе представляете структуру в таком случае? 
-Москва
-Питер
-Екб
-Урал, Сибирь, ДВ
...
Это же отстой полный!

Или вот так?

-Москва
-Питер
-Урал, Сибирь, ДВ
--Екб


----------



## Olh

Ural byl ob'edenen s Sibiryu i DV iz-za nebol'shogo chisla aktivnyx user'ov. Teper' Ural mozhno vydelit' otdel'no. Perm i Izhevsk mozhno otnesti k povolzhyu, a Tyumen' k Sibiri, togda v Urale ostanetsa tolko EKB i Chelyabinsk, gde tozhe tolko my i pishem.


----------



## PrettyFly

Siberian said:


> Это же отстой полный!


Почему такой негатив, мне тоже наша секция нравится, но в последнее время слишком большой объём для одного форума


----------



## Skyman

Ну хотябы так, было бы неплохо:

-------------------------------------------------------
Development/Строительство
-------------------------------------------------------
Moscow/Москва
St. Petersburg/Ст. Питербург
Yekaterinburg/Екатеринбург
Ural/Урал
Siberia/Сибирь 
Far East/Дальний Восток 
South and Center/Поволжье, Юг, Центр
Kazakhstan/Казахстан 
Belarus/Беларусь
Archive/Архив
------------------------------------------------------
Other Topics/Остальное
------------------------------------------------------
Architecture/Архитектура
Photo Gallery/Фотогалерея
Teahouse Talk/Чайная
Banners /Баннеры
------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PrettyFly

Skyman said:


> Ну хотябы так, было бы неплохо:


Нет смысла делать форумы, в которых будет 2-3 темы.


----------



## Olh

Net, tak sovsem ne goditsa. Esli Ekaterinburg budet otdel'no, togda Ural ne stoit vydelyat'.


----------



## kharlam

2 prettyfly-1я не понял причинно-следственную связь,по-моему ты как раз и подтверждаешь моё предложение.2сибирь всегда идёт в купе с дальним востоком.к тому же и освещение дв у нас на форуме-куцое.реального представителя у нас нет.появился мамонтёнок,да свинтил куда-то.убеждён,делать надо по регионам.и практично,и на перспективу.


----------



## PrettyFly

kharlam said:


> ...я не понял причинно-следственную связь...


Я за то чтобы выделять в отдельные форумы города, в которых большая активность, но против того чтобы отделять например Урал от Сибири. Если сделать так как ты предложил, то получится так же как в форуме "Питер и Северо-запад": 30 тем из Екатеринбурга и 2 из челябинска.


----------



## Nurik

AutoUnion said:


> Поменьше лозунгов! :lol:
> Ну а как это должно выглядеть в идеале??


 Можно создать отдельный раздел, куда могут войти евразийские страны, а именно: Турция, Греция, Азербайджан, Грузия, Казахстан и Россия. Хотя Белоруссия географически не попадает, можно будет замолвить за них слово. Помимо того, что у каждой страны будут свои подсекции, внизу раздела можно создать, общую евразийскую ветку. Туда будут заходить, как с Европы, так и с Азии. 

Господа! Не важно, Казахстанцы или Россияне, вообще кто относится к вышеупомянутым странам. Как Вам идея аутоюниона о евразийском форуме? За или против? И почему? Мне кажется очень хорошая идея. Евразийский раздел будет уникальным. От количества стран в Европе и Азии, в глазах мерцает. А у нас будет максимум 6+1 страна. ЕС-ная Греция, наверное не войдет. Это сделает все страны более заметными, чем сейчас. Если даже, туда войдут только Россия и Казахстан, то это только улучшит наше визуальное месторасположение. А общая евразийская ветка будет привлекать внимание с обоих континентов.


----------



## Nurik

Lexa96, Вы случайно не из скинхедов будите? Шутка:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Skyman

Хорошая идея я только "за"!!!


----------



## PrettyFly

Для тех кто не понял вопроса повторю его ещё раз  

Cчитаете что Питер неотделим от Северо-Запада, и по-этому 2 затерявшиеся темы про Калининград в Питерском форуме вполне в тему?

p.s. По поводу заслуживания секций, и достойных/не достойных городов - не знаю. Я пока говорю про удубство и структурированность форма.


----------



## Siberian

PrettyFly said:


> Для тех кто не понял вопроса повторю его ещё раз
> Cчитаете что Питер неотделим от Северо-Запада, и по-этому 2 затерявшиеся темы про Калининград в Питерском форуме вполне в тему?


Нет, то что у нас Калиниград в Питере мне тоже не нравится, кстати... Вот это действительно лишнее...


----------



## Lexa96

Предлагаю устроить голосовалку. Сначала на тему нужны или не нужны вообще перемены форуму, т.е. всего 2 варианта


----------



## AutoUnion

Lexa96 said:


> Предлагаю устроить голосовалку. Сначала на тему нужны или не нужны вообще перемены форуму, т.е. всего 2 варианта


К чему голосовалки? Если на форуме не будет перемен , то он зачахнет и станет малоинтересным. Главное найти и правильно раставить нововедения.


----------



## Herr Lind

AutoUnion said:


> Название должно быть предельно простым и лаконичным!
> 
> Eurasian Forum


А может Russian world? =) Рашн - имеется ввиду русский язык


----------



## AutoUnion

Herr Lind said:


> А может Russian world? =) Рашн - имеется ввиду русский язык


Все поймут как "Русский мир"!


----------



## -Advocate-

Раздел: Russia & Friends.
Можно на фостеровский манер :Russia + Partners.


----------



## AutoUnion

-Advocate- said:


> Раздел: Russia & Friends.
> Можно на фостеровский манер :Russia + Partners.



Тогда получается что у России только 2 фрэнда! :lol: "Евразия" это политически нейтрально и звучит солидно!


----------



## -Advocate-

^^Ничего.Переманим больше.:lol:
А от России в заголовке я лично отказыватся не хочу.
Мы понимаешь не Норвегия которую можно объеденить с другими странами в Скандинавию.


----------



## Viru

Что есть Евразия для итальянца или жителя Нью-Йоркщины?
Китай? Иран? Украина? Калининградская область?


----------



## AutoUnion

-Advocate- said:


> ^^Ничего.Переманим больше.:lol:
> А от России в заголовке я лично отказыватся не хочу.
> .


Заголовок это не главное hno: Например "германцы" оформили так:










всё предельно ясно и понятно!



Viru said:


> Что есть Евразия для итальянца или жителя Нью-Йоркщины?
> Китай? Иран? Украина? Калининградская область?


Для "тупых" внизу страны входящие в "Евразию" будут перечислены.


----------



## -Advocate-

Да я знаю.Ну тогда можно так и назвать.
Urban in Russian.
Russia,Kazachstan & Belarus


----------



## AutoUnion

-Advocate- said:


> Да я знаю.Ну тогда можно так и назвать.
> Urban in Russian.
> Russia,Kazachstan & Belarus


Это уже обсуждалось можно было и так, но................вдруг количество стран увеличиться? При Eurasian forum менять заголовок не придётся! :lol:


----------



## Siberian

Я смотрю для Екб сделали отдельную секцию внутри секции Урал/Сибирь, что не может ни радовать )) Так намного логичнее, чем выделение Екб вне секции Урал/Сибирь.


----------



## PrettyFly

Siberian said:


> Я смотрю для Екб сделали отдельную секцию внутри секции Урал/Сибирь, что не может ни радовать )) Так намного логичнее, чем выделение Екб вне секции Урал/Сибирь.


Разбивать выделенные в отдельные форумы города на секции было бы логично если бы таких городов набролось достаточно много (скажем больше 10). А пока что особого смысла в этом не вижу. Ну посмотрим насколько удобно получится...


----------



## Siberian

Так эти города как раз можно добавлять по мере их развития и увеличения форумеров, Екб - пилотный


----------



## PrettyFly

Ну да можно, я про то что пока таких городов мало на секции делить нет смысла. Т.е. получается лишняя вложенность форумов, которая в принципе ничего не даёт.


----------



## Siberian

Ну так вы же жаловались, что в секции бардак! Теперь бардака будет меньше ))


----------



## PrettyFly

Согласен, но можно было сделать оптимальнее


----------



## Siberian

PrettyFly said:


> Согласен, но можно было сделать оптимальнее


Нет предела совершенству )


----------



## AirPlaY

Siberian said:


> Я смотрю для Екб сделали отдельную секцию внутри секции Урал/Сибирь, что не может ни радовать )) Так намного логичнее, чем выделение Екб вне секции Урал/Сибирь.



Не знаю, мне кажется, что не имело смысл Ебург выводить в раздел внутри УСДВ. Действительно, теперь до этого раздела фиг доберешься.

Мое мнение, назревает ситуация, когда нужно просто УСДВ разделить на два раздела: Урал и Сибирь+Дальний Восток.


----------



## Siberian

AirPlaY said:


> Мое мнение, назревает ситуация, когда нужно просто УСДВ разделить на два раздела: Урал и Сибирь+Дальний Восток.


Отнюдь! Тогда в секции Урал будет сейчас лишь один активный город - сплошной Екатеринбург...


----------



## AirPlaY

Siberian said:


> Отнюдь! Тогда в секции Урал будет сейчас лишь один активный город - сплошной Екатеринбург...


Ну, в некоторых разделах (например, Поволжье) вообще активности нет. Ну не цеплять же их к Москве...


----------



## Brad

До Екатеринбурга теперь сложнее добираться на один клик
Но что не сделаешь ради удобства! 
Когда будут выделяться новые города это удобство будет чувствоваться ещё больше.

Хотя у меня есть ещё предложение.
Выделить Екатеринбург не в секции Урала и Сибири, а сделать вход в эту подсекцию прямо с первой страницы России 
Москва
Петербург
Екатеринбург


----------



## PrettyFly

По-моему оптимальный вариант это слить в один форум "Поволжье-Юг" и "Урал-сибирь" (это деление всё равно очень условно и неравномерно), а активные города вынести в отдельные форумы.


----------



## Siberian

^^ Как это нет? Саратов, Казнь, НН, Сочи, Воронеж, хоть и понемногу, но постят люди - по крайней мере там нет давления одного города. Имхо логика деления вполне правильная. Есть города федерального подчинения и регионы, что в Европейской части (Поволжье, Юг...) и те, что в Азиатской части (Урал, Сибирь, ДВ)... Думаю этой схемы можно придерживаться.


----------



## Siberian

PrettyFly said:


> По-моему оптимальный вариант это слить в один форум "Поволжье-Юг" и "Урал-сибирь" (это деление всё равно очень условно и неравномерно), а активные города вынести в отдельные форумы.


По твоей схеме получится раздел "Регионы" с разным малозначительным "мусором"...


----------



## Siberian

Кот, кстати думаю раз Екб перенесли, нужно Омск прикрепить, думаю он достоин этого )


----------



## Siberian

И еще.... Считаю необходиым сделать гиперсссылку для Екб... Вот так.


----------



## Lexa96

И раздел Екатеринбург сделать Yekaterinburg/Екатеринбург .
Теперь очередь за Новосибирском, не одним же нам...


----------



## Siberian

Lexa96 said:


> И раздел Екатеринбург сделать Yekaterinburg/Екатеринбург .


+1


----------



## PrettyFly

Лучше название оставить русским, а снизу английскую подпись


----------



## AutoUnion

PrettyFly said:


> Лучше название оставить русским, а снизу английскую подпись


Правильно! Такое надо вообще везде сделать , кроме чайной наверное!


----------



## Lexa96

Siberian said:


> И еще.... Считаю необходиым сделать гиперсссылку для Екб... Вот так.


Вот это надо обязательно сделать. Жуть, как не удобно ходить туда-сюда.


----------



## Lexa96

Brad said:


> До Екатеринбурга теперь сложнее добираться на один клик
> Но что не сделаешь ради удобства!
> Когда будут выделяться новые города это удобство будет чувствоваться ещё больше.


Думаю эта сложность сейчас скажется на популярности форума не лучшим образом.


----------



## PANALEKS

Извините что вмешиваюсь...Я конечно ничего не смыслю в настройке форума, но у меня возникла идея в другой области развития нашего форума...
Заключается она в постепенном преобразовании нашего форума в полноценное рейтинговое агентство занятое присвоением рейтингов объектам строительства, так как мы и так ими увлекаемся, то по моему, грех не расширить границы своего увлечения до возможности непосредственно влиять на строительство как в Москве так и в других регионах России...С одной стороны мы получим возможность беспрепятственно попадать на все интересующие нас строительные объекты и участвовать в утверждении проектов новых здание, а с другой стороны к нам будут прислушиваться застройщики, при получении от нас рейтинга на конкретный объект, так как он непосредственно будет влиять на цену данного объекта, ну и покупателям недвижимости тоже лучше ориентироваться на рейтинг объекта недвижимости, а не как сейчас цены на недвижимость определяются исключительно аппетитами застройщиков и непомерной жадностью риэлтеров, притом ничем не обоснованной... Так, моя идея позволит не только развить наше увлечение объектами строительства, но и позволит цивилизовать весь рынок недвижимости, не больше не меньше...Вот обоснованием цены объекта и должны заняться такие независимые, увлеченные люди как мы здесь.... Плюс это позволит обеспечить постоянной работой, некоторых безработных нашего форума... Как вам идея...


----------



## kharlam

umnechka.


----------



## Herr Lind

PANALEKS said:


> Извините что вмешиваюсь...Я конечно ничего не смыслю в настройке форума, но у меня возникла идея в другой области развития нашего форума...
> Заключается она в постепенном преобразовании нашего форума в полноценное рейтинговое агентство занятое присвоением рейтингов объектам строительства, так как мы и так ими увлекаемся, то по моему, грех не расширить границы своего увлечения до возможности непосредственно влиять на строительство как в Москве так и в других регионах России...С одной стороны мы получим возможность беспрепятственно попадать на все интересующие нас строительные объекты и участвовать в утверждении проектов новых здание, а с другой стороны к нам будут прислушиваться застройщики, при получении от нас рейтинга на конкретный объект, так как он непосредственно будет влиять на цену данного объекта, ну и покупателям недвижимости тоже лучше ориентироваться на рейтинг объекта недвижимости, а не как сейчас цены на недвижимость определяются исключительно аппетитами застройщиков и непомерной жадностью риэлтеров, притом ничем не обоснованной... Так, моя идея позволит не только развить наше увлечение объектами строительства, но и позволит цивилизовать весь рынок недвижимости, не больше не меньше...Вот обоснованием цены объекта и должны заняться такие независимые, увлеченные люди как мы здесь.... Плюс это позволит обеспечить постоянной работой, некоторых безработных нашего форума... Как вам идея...


А что , очень даже логично. Только вот как этого добиться?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

идея то здравая, но что то мне подсказывает, что придётся создавать, что то на подобии, некоммерческой организации или регистрировать форум как СМИ)))


----------



## Siberian

PANALEKS said:


> Извините что вмешиваюсь...Я конечно ничего не смыслю в настройке форума, но у меня возникла идея в другой области развития нашего форума...
> Заключается она в постепенном преобразовании нашего форума в полноценное рейтинговое агентство занятое присвоением рейтингов объектам строительства, так как мы и так ими увлекаемся, то по моему, грех не расширить границы своего увлечения до возможности непосредственно влиять на строительство как в Москве так и в других регионах России...С одной стороны мы получим возможность беспрепятственно попадать на все интересующие нас строительные объекты и участвовать в утверждении проектов новых здание, а с другой стороны к нам будут прислушиваться застройщики, при получении от нас рейтинга на конкретный объект, так как он непосредственно будет влиять на цену данного объекта, ну и покупателям недвижимости тоже лучше ориентироваться на рейтинг объекта недвижимости, а не как сейчас цены на недвижимость определяются исключительно аппетитами застройщиков и непомерной жадностью риэлтеров, притом ничем не обоснованной... Так, моя идея позволит не только развить наше увлечение объектами строительства, но и позволит цивилизовать весь рынок недвижимости, не больше не меньше...Вот обоснованием цены объекта и должны заняться такие независимые, увлеченные люди как мы здесь.... Плюс это позволит обеспечить постоянной работой, некоторых безработных нашего форума... Как вам идея...


Идея конечно хорошая, но она не может реализоваться тут на SSC, мы тут всего лишь подсекция и никаких прав особых нет. Для реализации твоей идеи необходимо создавать новый ресурс - специализированный с информацией, форумом и нам всем туда перемещаться. Вот, а здесь - врядли...


----------



## alexandr-M

spag said:


> * Торговые центры - согласен
> * Жилые здания - тут бы конкретизировать. Мы вроде не пишем (или редко пишем) о стандартных коммиблоках <=16 этажей. Ты распространяешь это понятие на все жилые дома, или только на жилые высотки?
> * Спортивные сооружения - ну если есть о чем писать, кроме реконструкции Центрального стадиона и рендерах 2-3 дворцов, то можно
> * Офисные здания - можно, надо только, чтобы эту тему кто-то освещал  Для высоток есть свои темы, а невысотным вообще редко кто
> внимание уделяет.
> * Просто фотки с видами города - так есть же фотосекция.
> И еще, правильно говорил DoctorADS - надо отдельную тему для ШОСа


* Торговые центры - м.б. просто "Торговля". Тогда можно было бы добавлять и относительно небольшие магазы; или вообще сделать "Торговля и офисы"
* Жилые здания - разделить: 
- одиночные,
- квартал
- район, который в дальнейшем будет выделяться отдельно, как сейчас "Академический", сейчас можно было бы давать инфу по вялотекущим (для нас) - Итальянской деревне, р-н застройки Птицефабрики и т.п. Пока стержневым и активным там будет, например, ВИЗ-правобережный
*Спортивные сооружения - Расширить до "Социальные объекты" - спорт, культура, учеба, медицина, суды и т.п. :banana:
* Офисные здания - см. выше
* Отдельную тему для ШОСа сделать можно (и нужно - кто-бы взялся) - но не лить в неё из Хайята, Екаб-сити и т.д. и т.п. - опять свалка будет, а сделать НАПОДОБИЕ "ДИАГРАММЫ ВЫСОТОК ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГА", чтобы в начале была ШОСовская табличка объектов и отмечать стадию их готовности и ещё что-нибудь по ходу будем модернизировать.


----------



## alexandr-M

Brad said:


> Хотя у меня есть ещё предложение.
> Выделить Екатеринбург не в секции Урала и Сибири, а сделать вход в эту подсекцию прямо с первой страницы России
> Москва
> Петербург
> Екатеринбург


Хорошая мысль :banana:


----------



## KLoun

Обалденная просто! :bash:


----------



## Brad

Сейчас в Екатеринбург можно войти с главной страницы России - удобнее стало.


----------



## Siberian

Brad said:


> Сейчас в Екатеринбург можно войти с главной страницы России - удобнее стало.


Компромисс найден.


----------



## Lexa96

Уважаемые форумчане из Екб (и не только)!
Вот есть 2 форума: SSC и 1723.ru
Фактически многие темы, многие фото и сообщения дублируются и здесь и там, многие посещают оба форума. Интересная ситуация...
Чем вы руководствуетесь, когда выкладываете определенные фотографии на обоих форумах? Какому отдаете предпочтение, симпатию?
Хочу выработать определенную позицию.
P.S. Это сообщение я тоже продублирую


----------



## spag

Lexa96 said:


> Уважаемые форумчане из Екб (и не только)!
> Вот есть 2 форума: SSC и 1723.ru
> Фактически многие темы, многие фото и сообщения дублируются и здесь и там, многие посещают оба форума. Интересная ситуация...
> Чем вы руководствуетесь, когда выкладываете определенные фотографии на обоих форумах? Какому отдаете предпочтение, симпатию?
> Хочу выработать определенную позицию.
> P.S. Это сообщение я тоже продублирую


Я выкладываю фотки только на SSC, ибо здесь аудитория в этом заинтересована, в отличие от 1723.ru, где сосредоточены, в основном, противники "стеклянных сараев".


----------



## Olh

Zdaniya iz stekla oni nazyvayut akvariumami, a vot sarai- eto kak raz chto to iz dereva, no oni ix gordo nazyvayut pamyatnikami arxitektury i schitayut dostoyaniem, kotoroe my dolzhny soxranit' i peredat' potomkam.


----------



## Olh

Mne nravyatsa oba foruma odinakovo. SSC konechno bolee globalen, zdes' my mozhem uznat' chto proisxodit v drugix gorodax i stranax, a na 1723 mne ne nravitsa struktura foruma, no zato on mne bolee rodnoy, potomuchto pisat' tam stal gorazdo ran'she


----------



## alexandr-M

Дублирую здесь:

Плюсы 1723.ру в том, что он свой, местный, екатеринбургско-свердловский, более родной что-ли...
Ещё траффик местный, для кого то из ека-товцев это, наверное принципиально. Здесь можно и некоторые детали более наглядно показать, которые иногородцам уж точно не интересны. 

SSC: там плюс, что это международный. Наверняка шире круг заходящих/глядящих. Ну и ещё смайликов больше . Минус: регистрация на английском - для кого-то это непреодолимый барьер 

Иногородцы могут на наш местный 1723.ру и не зайти. Сознайтесь - многие ли из вас ходят по иногородним форумам? 

В количестве кликов при размещении фоток для себя разницы не вижу. Разве, что размер фоток. Ну, я думаю, кто захочет всех потрясти супер фоткой, сделает ссылку на какую-нибудь "копилку фоток". 
Опять же большой размер фоток не всегда и не всем хорош (в смысле платы за трафф и скорости).

Я для себя решил - выкладываю все на 1723.ру. А на SSC дублирую, но в более информативно ужатом виде. Даю ссылку на 1723.ру - кто захочет зайдет. 

Давайте определяться ...


----------



## Olh

A vy ne dubliruyte. Copy/paste chitat' ne interesno, luchshe pishite tozhe samoe no prosto drugimi slovami.


----------



## alexandr-M

Посмотрите: интересный сайтик

http://www.world-art.ru/architecture/


----------



## Novosibirsk

Siberian said:


> По твоей схеме получится раздел "Регионы" с разным малозначительным "мусором"...


Ну и замечательно!

Слить "Урал, Сибирь и Дальний Восток" и "Поволжье, Юг, Центр" в раздел "Регионы РФ", а в нем выделить подфорумы для активных городов. 

Чем такая структура плоха?


----------



## AutoUnion

<frolan> said:


> Ну и замечательно!
> 
> Слить "Урал, Сибирь и Дальний Восток" и "Поволжье, Юг, Центр" в раздел "Регионы РФ", а в нем выделить подфорумы для активных городов.
> 
> Чем такая структура плоха?


Ну тогда и Питер туда-же сливать придётся, это-же тоже регион


----------



## Siberian

AutoUnion said:


> Ну тогда и Питер туда-же сливать придётся, это-же тоже регион


А Москва ведь тоже регион :lol:


----------



## coth

Реструктуризация

Растущая популярность и преодоление заветной отметки в 100000 сообщений толкают форум к дальнейшему развитию и делению.

Что планируется:
1. Городские порталы переносятся в корень форума;
2. Количество сообщений в темах посвящённых Новосибирску превышает 2500, по-этому они выделяются в отдельный портал;
3. Московские архивы в соответствии с корпоративными стандартами переносятся в Московский портал;
4. Там же создаётся отдельная секция для обсуждения процесса строительства завершённых проектов;
5. Top 50 - аналог ROT по-русски;
6. Казахстан выносится в отдельную категорию, так как обсуждение там уже не ограничевается одним строительством;
7. Там же будет отдельный скайбар для политики, экономики и всёго не относящегося к урбании.


_рисунок 1_









_рисунок 2_









_рисунок 3_


----------



## Skyman

Кот, так это же просто супер, это какраз то, что я бы хотел видеть в нашем форуме, вопрос теперь состоит в том когда это случится?


----------



## Herr Lind

Ну наконец-то! Осталось только наш урбан фото контест добавить и все будет зашибись kay:


----------



## Skyman

А что на первом рисунке изображено?


----------



## KLoun

Очень хорошо!


----------



## alexandr-M

coth said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455010


СПАСИБО!!!! 

Из серии: "читайте инструкцию"


----------



## AutoUnion

Кстати в свете последних изменений можно сделать раздел Санкт-Петербург (а не Питер) и агломерация(или область). А Калининград убрать в тренд (Поволжье, Юг, центр) который можно назвать просто * Европейская часть РФ*


----------



## Siberian

Насчет Санкт-Петербурга согласен, а вот насчет названия раздела европейской части РФ надо еще подумать.


----------



## Skyman

Cоглашусь с Сибом, всетаки секцию Петербурга надо переименовать по нормальному, а не по жаргонному, это всеравно, что секцию Екатеринбурга - Ебургом обозвать, а Поволжье, Юг, Центр и так сойдет


----------



## [email protected]

А что это за новый тред появился топ 50 в котором ничего нет


----------



## coth

это форум. как всё настроят, так и начнётся наполнение темами.


----------



## alexandr-M

ВСЕХ ФОРУМЧАН!!!!

С ДНЕМ ЭНЕРЕТИКА!!!!!!!!!!!!

УДАЧИ! СЧАСТЬЯ!! ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Olh

Professional'nyi prazdnik chto-li? Teper' budu znat' chto energetiki nachinayut vstrechat' novyi god s 20-go dekabrya :lol: A Caps Lock razve ne zapreschen?


----------



## Brad

Olh said:


> A Caps Lock razve ne zapreschen?


У него такой же статус, как и у латиницы. Чем реже, тем лучше.


----------



## Olh

coth said:


> Поскольку Белорусская часть ещё не так активна, чтобы иметь собственную секцию есть предложение переименовать титул России и подпись Евроскрёбов из России в Россию и Беларусь.​


Я против. 
Россия не может быть представлена на форуме наравне с Беларусью. Это тоже самое что сказать: К сожалению, Таджикистан очень плохо представлен на форуме, поэтому давайте сделаем Russia & Tadzhikistan.
Если Беларусь является отдельным от России, независимым государством, то почему её изначально запихнули в Российскую секцию? На этом уровне вопрос надо решать. Тем паче, что ничего такого супер-пупер в Минске не происходит. Огромное спасибо Sky-by за обновления, это очень приятно, но это так.
Почти двухмиллионный город Минск только-только начал набирать темпы, желаю чтобы в течение этого, только начавшегося года, Минск и Беларусь в целом, набрали заветное кол-во постов, за что получат отдельный форум, а затем и отдельную секцию.


----------



## sturman

А Казахстан, кстати, никак не надо отображать в общем заголовке? У них вон отдельный форум есть, и весьма себе активный.


----------



## coth

Тут все могут быть представлены на ровне со всеми. Что до Таджикистана, то он не то же для России, что Белоруссия.

И вообще - вопрос этот к Белорусам.


@sturman
По Казахстану планируются отдельные мероприятия.


----------



## AlMax

Ну не знаю... из-за одного топика про Минск переименовывать всю секцию, тем самым понижая статус России на форуме - я против...
C таким же успехом можно назвать секцию "Россия и Екатеринбург-Сити"


----------



## Olh

Нет, это что получается? Екатеринбург, в частности, будет ассоциирован с другим государством, в данном случае, с Беларусью. Я живу в России, и хочу чтобы мой город выступал исключительно под названием страны, в которой он находится.


----------



## Herr Lind

Можно добавить World in russian language. В этом случае можно не заботиться о добавлении других стран бывшего СССР.


----------



## Siberian

Как сделан Urban in German к примеру...


----------



## Brad

AlMax said:


> тем самым понижая статус России на форуме - я против...


Наоборот - повышая статус
Неужели присоединеие название Беларуси принижает Россию? Да я готов присоединиться к Белоруссии и готов, чтобы новое объединение называлось Белоруссией, лишь бы Белорусы согласились))
Пусть объединение будет хотя бы виртуальным 
Пусть другие, читая заголовок секции, привыкают, что это - единое образование


----------



## Siberian

Brad said:


> Наоборот - повышая статус
> Пусть объединение будет хотя бы виртуальным
> Пусть другие, читая заголовок секции, привыкают, что это - единое образование


Я против.


----------



## Olh

Нет, Нет, и ещё раз "Нет!" единому названию Russia&Belorussia на этом форуме.
И не надо проецировать это на проблемы объединения стран в реальной жизни, и уж тем более не стоит применят политический контекст. Форум у нас не политический, поэтому давайте придерживаться существующих границ и рамок.
Минский тред отлично себя чувствует в рамках Российской секции, никто не протестует. Откуда пошла волна?

ЗЫ:to cromm, это чисто Екатеринбургское, если услышите в Москве или в Питере, так и ответьте.


----------



## sky-by

В идеале конечно сделать секцию СНГ,но украинцы я думаю на это не пойдут.
А так нам что-нибудь как у Новосибирска хватит я думаю.


----------



## Siberian

Не надо никаких USSR hno:


----------



## AutoUnion

Kost_off said:


> USSR(Former) Ну, или типа того... СНГ ещё... Тогда и Казахстан , и Беларусь туда!! И всех астатнiх!!! Даеш незалежнасць!!


И это правильно! Засунуть туда "выскочек" вроде Украины, прибалтику :lol:

*Back in the USSR!*:banana:


----------



## sky-by

AutoUnion said:


> И это правильно! Засунуть туда "выскочек" вроде Украины, прибалтику :lol:
> 
> *Back in the USSR!*:banana:


Я за !!!!!:lol:


----------



## oranger

Kost_off said:


> Если уж поднимается вопросс о переезде России на главную страницу, то можно на старом месте организовать вместо ветки: SkyscraperCity > European Forums > Euroscrapers > Local discussions > Russia Ветку: SkyscraperCity > European Forums > Euroscrapers > Local discussions > USSR(Former) Ну, или типа того... СНГ ещё... Тогда и Казахстан , и Беларусь туда!! И всех астатнiх!!! Даеш незалежнасць!!


Да, батька вам мозги конкретно промыл. Сами в свои колхозы играйте...


----------



## Kost_off

oranger, кому промылил, а кому и не промылил!!! Мне - точно нет!
Для тех, кто сути не понял: Я предложил, чтобы Беларусь была не в российской ветке, а в той, где страны поменьше у которых постов не так уж и много.. Ну, если хотите, то можно назвать ветку Other's Countries.. ..Если вам так Совок не нравится! И пустить туды всех маленьких и гордых!! )


----------



## Kost_off

Major Deegan said:


> FTW :bash: У некоторых здесь все только одно на уме


^^ Upper post - special 4 you!


----------



## Major Deegan

Kost_off said:


> Ну, если хотите, то можно назвать ветку Other's Countries.. ..Если вам так Совок не нравится! И пустить туды всех маленьких и гордых!! )



Мне совершенно не понятен ваш тон. Чем вам неугодно название "Russia and Kazakhstan"?

На мой взгляд, ранее звучавшее предложение по переименовании ветки именно таким образом целесообразна по очень практической причине: больше видимости для Казахстанской ветки на международном форуме . Благо на последнее, в отличие от Беларуских тредов, наша секция достаточно активная и y нас сейчас примерно столько же активных участников, как и во всех Российских региональных ветках вместе взятых. 

"Russia and Kazakhstan" - звучит также, как и "Nordic & Baltic", "Alpe-Adria" - очень прагматично и не какой идеологии.


----------



## AutoUnion

Major Deegan said:


> наша секция достаточно активная и y нас сейчас примерно столько же активных участников, как и во всех Российских региональных ветках вместе взятых.


Помоему вы погоречились! Пока Казахстан можно сравнить с Екатеринбургом, но я согласен , что активность растёт и после переезда и отображения в названии может ещё увеличиться.



Major Deegan said:


> "Russia and Kazakhstan" - звучит также, как и "Nordic & Baltic", "Alpe-Adria" - очень прагматично и не какой идеологии.


А Белоруссия где? Ведь если их секция будет развиваться, то придётся опять изменять название! К тому-же возможно появление других региональных трендов вроде Киргизии, Армении, Молдавии, Узбекистана говорящих и понимающих по русски.

Название должно быть уже не меняемым и желательно легко узнаваемым.А входящие страны просто вписаны под заголовком. Пока наилучший вариант был это *ЕВРАЗИЯ*


----------



## Siberian

В Евразии находятся также и Япония и Испания, давайте корректнее называть секцию.


----------



## croomm

а нельзя оставить так？ 
Мне слово Россия нравится.

Казахстан вполне дорос до своей собственной секции. Молодцы. Я не думаю, что кому-то будет плохо, если казахи получат свой собственный раздел. А чтобы сохранить связь, оставить взаимные ссылки на главных страницах секций. 

Белорусы пока маленькие и гордые. А если брезгуют находиться в ветке Россия - можно и нужно всем скопом переезжать в украинскую ветку.


----------



## Renody

Да назвать Belarus/Russia/Kazakhstan и не париться. На кой фик эта Евразия? Беларусь вообще в Европе вся находится. Тем более неуместно тут какую-то блоковую геополитику разводить. Я думаю что каждая страная должна быть на главной странице указана, так понятнее будет. Или хотя бы под названием ссылки на подфорумы, если всётаки будет название другое.


----------



## AutoUnion

Renody said:


> Беларусь вообще в Европе вся находится. .


Белоруссия находиться в Евразии! :lol: Как и ещё 100 стран.


----------



## Biolector

если конкретно тогда надо ОДКБ или ЕврАзЭС :nuts:
Евразия может особенно у некоторых западных обывателей вызвать неоднозначные чувства http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurasia_(Nineteen_Eighty-Four)
А почему секцию просто не назвать Russia and Kazakhstan Forums +Belarus(если у них будет отдельная секция или пока в подфорум), тогда вроде никто не обидится, хотя Евразия конечно красиво :cheers:


----------



## croomm

..


----------



## Siberian

Короче назвать Russia++ :lol:


----------



## AutoUnion

Siberian said:


> Короче назвать Russia++ :lol:


Russia&Friends


----------



## Siberian

А потом еще Russia vs Enemies


----------



## ancov

Russia vs Predators (Ukraine&Baltia)


----------



## Mitchel

Приветствую всех форумчан! Об отдельной белорусской ветке . Хотелось бы знать примерное число ,возможно ,будущих ее участников . В обсуждение включены Россия Казахстан ,но самих белоруссов как то не слышно ,раз два и обчелся.Возникает вопрос нужна ли она? Тишина это конечно здорово ,но не на форуме.
А там и о названии можно подумать , о России & Friends -это соответствует истине ,но каждая страна должна иметь свое лицо. Согласитесь никто не напишет Germany & friend имея ввиду Люксембург.


----------



## abrakadabr2002

Мне кажется, что белорусскую ветку логичнее было бы разместить тут: 

SkyscraperCity > European Forums > Euroscrapers > Local discussions > Eastern Europe / Balkans

Географически и по активности пользователей это было бы правильно.


----------



## coth

не логично. там англоязычная секция, а большинство белорусов русскоязычные. это позволяет значительно поднимать объёмы дискуссий другими русскоязычными форумчанами.


----------



## oranger

Назовите "Россия и ее вассалы".


----------



## sky-by

oranger said:


> Назовите "Россия и ее вассалы".


Союзное государство + казахстан так лучше:lol:


----------



## sky-by

Mitchel said:


> Приветствую всех форумчан! Об отдельной белорусской ветке . Хотелось бы знать примерное число ,возможно ,будущих ее участников . В обсуждение включены Россия Казахстан ,но самих белоруссов как то не слышно ,раз два и обчелся.Возникает вопрос нужна ли она? Тишина это конечно здорово ,но не на форуме.
> А там и о названии можно подумать , о России & Friends -это соответствует истине ,но каждая страна должна иметь свое лицо. Согласитесь никто не напишет Germany & friend имея ввиду Люксембург.


Здраствуйте,у нас я думаю человек 7 участвует,я думаю этого достаточно на начальном этапе,просто надо людей подтянуть сюда с Бел. ветки,
что бы они высказались


----------



## Herr Lind

sky-by said:


> Союзное государство + казахстан так лучше:lol:


Казахстан и партерс.


----------



## AutoUnion

oranger said:


> Назовите "Россия и ее вассалы".


Так Украина и прибалтика тоже переедут! :lol: Я как один из "самых активных" буду просить это! 
* Кстати если переезд намечается в мае, то пора-бы уже обьявить конкурс на лучшее название секции! *


----------



## Kost_off

Белорусы есть здесь!
Название мне понравилось: Russia and Kazakhstan Forums +Belarus
Можно просто напросто устроить голосование. Чтобы народ выбрал название! 
Давайте пока придумаем побольше вариантов, красивых и разных!! )


----------



## Herr Lind

А почему бы по-русски не написать? У всех, вроде, название на своем языке.


----------



## Herr Lind

Можно так:

"Русскоязычный раздел"
Russians live here (описание)


----------



## AutoUnion

Herr Lind said:


> Можно так:
> 
> "Русскоязычный раздел"
> Russians live here (описание)


Я такое тоже примерно такое предлогал! "Форум общения на русском языке"  Но выясняется что некоторые хотят больше английского :nuts: Поэтому лучше пусть будет какое-нибудь нейтральное название.


----------



## Solarama

Herr Lind said:


> Казахстан и партерс.


:lol: Действительно, зачем нам размениваться на мелочи! :lol:

Если серьезно, можно очень просто и со вкусом - *Russia, Belarus' & Kazakhstan*. Проще по-момему некуда! :cheers:

Да, всех с Днем Святого Жумабая и удачных выходных!


----------



## AutoUnion

Solarama said:


> Если серьезно, можно очень просто и со вкусом - *Russia, Belarus' & Kazakhstan*. Проще по-момему некуда! :cheers:


Название должно быть универсальнее и не меняемым в дальнейшем ! А наименование стран должны быть вписаны под заголовком ..............ткнул мышкой и попал куда надо! 



Solarama said:


> Да, всех с Днем Святого Жумабая и удачных выходных!


Кто такой? почему не знаем?


----------



## sky-by

Solarama said:


> :lol: Действительно, зачем нам размениваться на мелочи! :lol:
> 
> Если серьезно, можно очень просто и со вкусом - *Russia, Belarus' & Kazakhstan*. Проще по-момему некуда! :cheers:
> 
> Да, всех с Днем Святого Жумабая и удачных выходных!


А если подтянутся Киргизы с Молдаванами и т.д. то название получится уж больно длинным - я за *форум для общения на руском языке*(только по английски и кратко


----------



## Askario

При всём уважении...

У меня организационный вопрос: почему столько тем про воронежские проекты? Тем паче, что все здания не шедевры и не небоскрёбы. Право, в одной теме (как у остальных городов) гораздо удобнее читать.


----------



## sky777

Askario said:


> При всём уважении...
> 
> У меня организационный вопрос: почему столько тем про воронежские проекты? Тем паче, что все здания не шедевры и не небоскрёбы. Право, в одной теме (как у остальных городов) гораздо удобнее читать.


Кому как
Мне например удобнее когда отдельные темы это раз
а два- обычные стройки и так в общей теме а все другое что есть про Воронеж-это не типовые коробки и для воронежа жостаточно интересные объекты.
На самом деле в городе строится много зданий которых здесь нет даже в общей теме, потому как совсем неинтересные и мне влом ехать их фотать.

ну и 3-е малоэтажных объектов сейчас тоже много на форуме в других городах


----------



## sturman

Давайте это на усмотрение модераторов оставим. Раз они не объединяют темы, значит, не считают нужным.


----------



## Nurik

croomm said:


> а нельзя оставить так？
> Мне слово Россия нравится.
> 
> Казахстан вполне дорос до своей собственной секции. Молодцы. Я не думаю, что кому-то будет плохо, если казахи получат свой собственный раздел. *А чтобы сохранить связь, оставить взаимные ссылки на главных страницах секций.*


+1
Будет у нас совместный заголовок или отдельные заголовки рядом, не так важно, если иметь ссылки друг на друга. Ту ссылку, которая есть в российском форуме на Казахстан не надо трогать пускай остается. Все кто заходили к нам через российский форум смогут и дальше заходить, тем более что участники российского форума всегда Welcome на нашем форуме. Если нам будут создавать отдельный форум, было бы неплохо, если бы на нашем форуме тоже сделали ссылку на российский форум. Таким образом, мы могли бы ходить друг к другу в гости, не выходя из своих форумов. Это было бы просто удобно. Модераторы, возьмите пожалуйста это на заметку.

Если делать общий заголовок, то страны должны быть равнопредставленными. Russia&Friends конечно хорошее название, но недемократичное друзья, недемократичное (тоже самое Russia&CIS). Никто не спорить, что Россия самая большая и сильная страна в СНГ. В различных объединениях всегда есть доминирующие страны. Но, ведь это не отражается в названии этих объединений. Ведь нет таких названий как Germany & EU или US & NAFTA. Ни Америке, ни Германии от этого хуже не стало


----------



## vak227

sturman said:


> Давайте это на усмотрение модераторов оставим. Раз они не объединяют темы, значит, не считают нужным.


я за то что бы объеденить все ветки и не засорять форум многочисленными и тяжелыми фотками, которые в принципе одинаковые. В ветку публиковать только строящиеся и стоящие проекты. Ни каких кирпичных, типовых, низкоэтажных строект. Новости о предложенных проектах добавлять в общую ветку Construction News

Раздражают фотки из журналов, особенно некачественно отсканированные.


----------



## Solarama

AutoUnion said:


> А наименование стран должны быть вписаны под заголовком ..............ткнул мышкой и попал куда надо!


Да, согласен! Это интересное предложение!



AutoUnion said:


> Кто такой? почему не знаем?


Святой Жумабай (от каз. пятница - жума, и жуу - мыть, обмывать) - охранитель всех офисных служащих! 

Праздник отмечается каждый пятничный вечер, когда алматинские кафешки забиваются офисными рыбами празднующими окончание трудовой недели! :cheers:


----------



## D&A

Nurik said:


> +1
> Будет у нас совместный заголовок или отдельные заголовки рядом, не так важно, если иметь ссылки друг на друга. Ту ссылку, которая есть в российском форуме на Казахстан не надо трогать пускай остается. Все кто заходил к нам через российский форум смогут и дальше заходить, тем более что участники российского форума всегда Welcome на нашем форуме. Если нам будут создавать отдельный форум, было бы неплохо, если бы на нашем форуме тоже сделали ссылку на российский форум. Таким образом, мы могли бы ходить друг к другу в гости, не выходя из своих форумов. Это было бы просто удобно. Модераторы, возьмите пожалуйста это на заметку.
> 
> Если делать общий заголовок, то страны должны быть равно представленными. Russia&Friends конечно хорошее название, но недемократичное друзья, недемократичное (тоже самое Russia&CIS). Никто не спорить, что Россия самая большая и сильная страна в СНГ. В различных объединениях всегда есть доминирующие страны. Но, ведь это не отражается в названии этих объединений. Ведь нет таких названий как Germany & EU или US & NAFTA. Ни Америке, ни Германии от этого хуже не стало


целиком поддерживаю.


Думаю надо оставить простое написание "Russia / Kazakhstan" У белоруссов один тред, + Вы там вроде союзное государство. У Киргизии, Молдавии, Узбекистана и других не так слишком много проектов (если они вообще есть). Треды странам ЦА можно создать в казахской ветке ( в принципе что и делаеться).
Так что давайте без всяких изысков. 

*"Russia / Kazakhstan"* :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Biolector

Alexriga said:


> Неплохая идея, но если ребята хотят совю мега ветку - то пускай. Вот только сколько участнегов там будет непонятно.


полностью согласен никого заставлять не надо, я просто предложил альтернативу, которая с моей точки зрения более логична и не была раннее озвучена


----------



## soloveich

Есть ещё одно предложение. Раз уж мы сейчас на клавной странице, было бы неплохо продублировать названия веток и основных тем по городам на английском языке (через слэш). А то народ ни фига не понимает когда заходит...


----------



## coth

нет. в этом нет смысла. для этого есть международная секция.


----------



## soloveich

в чём был смысл переезда на главную страницу тогда? Тем более тут работы то на 5 минут...


----------



## coth

в том, что крупные секции представлены там теперь. а смысла в английских названиях нет потому, что весь разговор на русском идёт.


----------



## soloveich

разговор то идёт на русском, но картинок до хрена и больше и нечитающим кирилицу тоже может быть интерессно что за город и что за регион где всё это находится и будет строиться. А так ничего неясно...


----------



## AutoUnion

Burislav said:


> Провёл подсчёт беларусов:
> Я как полубеларус тоже голосую за Belarus v Euroscrapers


Полубелорусс-полухохол - полурусский..............получается оранжевый.:lol:
Ты-бы сказал честно, что хочешь оттощить Белоруссию подальше от России, только и всего.

Тебя прямо так и бесит что страны находятся в одной секции и говорят на одном языке!


----------



## Siberian

^^ Это так и есть на самом деле, это основной мотив, почему он за белорусов ратует.
Дело белорусов конечно, решать кто и с кем... Но имхо их слишком еще мало. Пусть организуют такую секцию активную как казахи, потом и рассуждают.


----------



## AutoUnion

Всё, дохлая секция "Беларусь" создана. 
Как они (админы) быстро организовались и создали из ничего.................страно! 

Пора России и Казахстану перебираться на континентальный форум! :lol:


----------



## VelesHomais

Радзивилл холл впечатляет 

coth, пожалуйста не удаляй этот мой пост, в связи с тем что открылся форум Беларуси. Хотя бы временно.

Нужно наверно решить, оставить эту ветку тут а информацию из неё перекачать отдельно по проектам копируя их или перенести всю ветку туда. Впринципе ветка создавалась российским участником и поэтому не ясно что с ней делать. Решайте сами.

Беларуский форум
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1436


----------



## VelesHomais

Не обижайтесь, лучше заходите к нам на форум Беларуси


----------



## Major Deegan

Беларусской ветке с 300 постами выделили отдельный форум, а Казахстанской секции, которая просуществовала в тени Российской ветки более двух лет, уже полгода одну фотосекцию выделить не могут? Это беспредел! :dunno: Пойду теперь порыдаю в подушку от несправедливости.


----------



## Brad

Предлагаю всем россиянам порадоваться за белорусов в связи с открытием белорусской секции.


----------



## abrakadabr2002

Burislav said:


> Радзивилл холл впечатляет
> 
> coth, пожалуйста не удаляй этот мой пост, в связи с тем что открылся форум Беларуси. Хотя бы временно.
> 
> Нужно наверно решить, оставить эту ветку тут а информацию из неё перекачать отдельно по проектам копируя их или перенести всю ветку туда. Впринципе ветка создавалась российским участником и поэтому не ясно что с ней делать. Решайте сами.
> 
> Беларуский форум
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1436


я бы предпочел перекачать ветку целиком


----------



## Brad

abrakadabr2002 said:


> я бы предпочел перекачать ветку целиком


В белорусскую подсекцию перекачаны ветки из украинской секции. Почему не перенести всю эту ветку туда же, а на пару месяцев оставить ссылку здесь чтобы не потерять тех белорусов, которые редко заходят на форум?


----------



## Renody

Так напишите письмо админу, если Беларуси можно то Казастану уж тем более.


----------



## Major Deegan

Renody said:


> Так напишите письмо админу, если Беларуси можно то Казастану уж тем более.


Мы уже писали много раз! Тред "Russian or Asian forum?" как раз и был создан администратором для того, чтобы обсудить планы на будущее Казахстана. В итоге вышло, что Казахстанцы за свой счет помогли Беларусам получить собственную ветку. Мы подождем несколько дней, если от администратора не поступит никаких конкретных предложений, придется начать все заново.


----------



## VelesHomais

Brad said:


> В белорусскую подсекцию перекачаны ветки из украинской секции. Почему не перенести всю эту ветку туда же, а на пару месяцев оставить ссылку здесь чтобы не потерять тех белорусов, которые редко заходят на форум?


Идеальный вариант.


----------



## coth

продолжая тему развития нашей секции 

мои предложения на данный момент
- линки в снг секции по просьбам читателей
- инфраструктура и экономика
- так же я думаю, что можно разделить фотосекцию. 700 веток это прилично и сложно для поиска. есть несколько вариантов - регионально, тематически (например города и природа) итд.


----------



## Herr Lind

А реально ли сделать UPC? И добавить в скайбар политсекцию?


----------



## hifisoftware

Я сам хотел сказать что Казани нужна отдельная ветка. Так что я за (если кому интересно ).


----------



## Siberian

В каком смысле разделение фотосекции?


----------



## aidar89

Конечно за, наконецто все примет более менее цивилизованный вид.


----------



## Lexa96

У Казани во всех темах сообщений ~700, можно создать секции Казань и Саратов внутри секции Поволжье, Юг, Центр, как когда-то было с Новосибирском и Екатеринбургом в секции Урал, Сибирь, ДВ. С Омском тоже самое.


----------



## Siberian

Lexa96 said:


> У Казани во всех темах сообщений ~700, можно создать секции Казань и Саратов внутри секции Поволжье, Юг, Центр, как когда-то было с Новосибирском и Екатеринбургом в секции Урал, Сибирь, ДВ. С Омском тоже самое.


Вообще-то да, если так считать, то у Барнаула >2000 сообщений ))


----------



## ancov

Из них 1900 сгенерировал Сиб


----------



## Siberian

ancov said:


> Из них 1900 сгенерировал Сиб


А то!


----------



## Askario

Конечно можно создать про Казань, планов и строек у нас хватает


----------



## ancov

Да, в Казани очень впечатляющие проекты, было бы интересно видеть ветку отдельную.


----------



## karas_u

coth said:


> казань и омск желают иметь городские порталы. комментарии?


Казань желает иметь отдельный портал и всецело поддерживает эту идею!!


----------



## AlexP

coth said:


> так у кого какие идеи по разделению фотосекции и по новым секциям? казань и омск желают иметь городские порталы. комментарии?


Омску было бы хорошо хотя бы закрепить вместе ветки внутри Сибирского раздела, а то они разбросаны среди других городов или гуляют вверх-вниз по отдельности.


----------



## Siberian

AlexP said:


> Омску было бы хорошо хотя бы закрепить вместе ветки внутри Сибирского раздела, а то они разбросаны среди других городов или гуляют вверх-вниз по отдельности.


Вроде подраздела внутри Сибири? Ну да, это вариант.


----------



## Flaika

Я за!!!


----------



## 5fak

karas_u said:


> Казань желает иметь отдельный портал и всецело поддерживает эту идею!!


Обеими руками ЗА!


----------



## aidar89

5fak said:


> Обеими руками ЗА!


и я того же мнения


----------



## [email protected]

я только за!


----------



## coth

попытка конвертнуть базу в utf вчера не удалась. так что придётся дальше сидеть с iso и без русского интерфейса.


----------



## aidar89

coth said:


> попытка конвертнуть базу в utf вчера не удалась. так что придётся дальше сидеть с iso и без русского интерфейса.


хм, мне это ни о чем не говорит


----------



## Herr Lind

coth said:


> так у кого какие идеи по разделению фотосекции и по новым секциям? казань и омск желают иметь городские порталы. комментарии?


Им, как уже было сказано, надо сделать секцию в региональном форуме. А фотосекцию и вправду нужно разделить: к примеру, сделать секции про городские фотки и природные.


----------



## Alex KZN

я тож думаю в преддверии очередного строительного бума в Казани (теперь уже в связи с Универсиадой - 2013) отдельная тема будет кстати!


----------



## AutoUnion

Итак подобьём некоторые итоги.

1. Северо-запад следует перенести в Юг, Поволжье, Центр
2. Поскольку название получается слишком длиным, можно этот тренд назвать просто *ЕВРОПЕЙСКАЯ ЧАСТЬ*
3. Название *Санкт-Петербург* пишем правильно.


----------



## karas_u

И не пора ли сделать для Казани отдельный городской портал?


----------



## Askario

Давно пора!


----------



## Lexa96

karas_u said:


> И не пора ли сделать для Казани отдельный городской портал?





Askario said:


> Давно пора!


Вы так настойчивы, что мне даже не в облом было посчитать:

город/кол-во сообщений
Барнаул/2318
Омск/2026
Красноярск/1722
Казань/1235


----------



## Siberian

Сейчас начнут генерировать сообщения


----------



## AutoUnion

Lexa96 said:


> Вы так настойчивы, что мне даже не в облом было посчитать:
> 
> город/кол-во сообщений
> Барнаул/2318
> Омск/2026
> Красноярск/1722
> Казань/1235


 А вообще действительно, надо определить минимум сообщений, что-бы претендовать на отдельный тренд. Моё предложение 3000.


----------



## Olh

Екатеринбург в подфорум выделили, когда уже было явно больше 5 000 сообщений


----------



## spag

Надо не по сообщениям мерять, а по реальной активности и количеству проектов. В Красноярске Бублин сам с собой разговаривает, как его можно сравнивать с Казанью. Coth ведь показывал картинку - у Казани свой подфорум в рамках "Центра, Юга и Поволжья". А потом уже быстро дорастут до своего форума, благо есть кому развивать.


----------



## PrettyFly

А по-моему не надо делать подфорумы в рамках региональных секций - как только город дорастает до хорошого уровня - сразу выделять в рамках российского форума.


----------



## PrettyFly

Lexa96 said:


> Вы так настойчивы, что мне даже не в облом было посчитать:
> 
> город/кол-во сообщений
> Барнаул/2318
> Омск/2026
> Красноярск/1722
> Казань/1235


Это ты посчитал за всё время? Наверное лучше считать за какой-нибудь период, за месяц например... хотя я думаю, картины это не изменит...


----------



## K-Lex

spag said:


> Coth ведь показывал картинку - у Казани свой подфорум в рамках "Центра, Юга и Поволжья". А потом уже быстро дорастут до своего форума, благо есть кому развивать.


Екатеринбуржцы выражают такое неодобрение создания новых порталов для городов на главной странице России, что это настораживает. Города итак сложно найти в региональных подфорумах. Зачем запрятывать их еще больше? Чтобы их стало сложнее искать, или пришлось лишний раз кликать кнопки для дополнительных переходов? От перехода в собственные порталы городов из "Центра, Юга и Поволжья", "Урала, Сибири и Дальнего Востока" и т.п. посещаемость не возрастет, зато может упасть, т.к. для перехода к темам конкретного города нужно будет лишний раз нажимать на очередную кнопку, да еще искать город где-то вверху страницы регионального раздела, где как правило размещаются всякие объявления и куда глаз обычно не смотрит. Нажимать же с главной страницы на мелкие названия (если они вообще будут) под наименованиями региональных форумов психологически непривычно. Обычно сначала переходят на региональную страницу, и уже там ищут города и объекты. Лучше ничего не трогать, чем запрятывать города. Также непонятна политика убирания дублирования названий тем на английском.



> Сейчас начнут генерировать сообщения


Флудить специально вряд ли кто-то будет. Но и постить по 5-10 фото в день одного и того же объекта, с изменениями чуть ли не в один кирпич, думаю, не особо интересно. В этом плане в отношении Екатеринбурга уже кто-то высказывался, по-моему.



> Вы так настойчивы, что мне даже не в облом было посчитать.
> город/кол-во сообщений
> Барнаул/2318
> Омск/2026
> Красноярск/1722


И что мешает дать этим городам порталы на главной странице? Можно объединить и поместить в подфорум по типу чайной общие темы внизу главной страницы России и это место отдать крупным городам. Например, Саратову, Краснодару, Ростову-на-Дону, Волгограду, Воронежу, Сочи, Барнаулу, Омску, Красноярску, Хабаровску, Тюмени и другим крупным центрам. 



> Екатеринбург в подфорум выделили, когда уже было явно больше 5 000 сообщений


Изначально идея выделения была выдвинута модераторами. Вроде никто категорично не настаивает, что вы всполошились... Но существующая сейчас схема освещения объектов у городов без своего портала далеко не идеальна. Найти конкретный объект в 50-страничной ветке бывает очень сложно. Кроме того, обновления по объектам в новых постах в общей каше сообщений получаются разрозненными, особенно если основная информация уже давалась несколько страниц назад. Нужно рассмотреть возможность выделения для крупных городов отдельных разделов, желательно на главной странице (как у Москвы, Новосибирска и т.д.), чтобы можно было без сомнений создавать отдельные темы под какие-то интересные проекты, для которых в общих региональных разделах создавать отдельные темы люди не всегда решаются.


----------



## nemtirev

И отдельную секцию для Владивостока.Большие перспективы


----------



## spag

K-Lex said:


> Нажимать же с главной страницы на мелкие названия (если они вообще будут) под наименованиями региональных форумов психологически непривычно. Обычно сначала переходят на региональную страницу, и уже там ищут города и объекты. Лучше ничего не трогать, чем запрятывать города.


Непривычное становится привычным со временем. Это как раз удобно, так как решает проблему с большим количеством кликов. Да и гиперссылка "Казань" на главной странице только увеличит посещаемость конкретно ваших тем.




K-Lex said:


> Но и постить по 5-10 фото в день одного и того же объекта, с изменениями чуть ли не в один кирпич, думаю, не особо интересно. В этом плане в отношении Екатеринбурга уже кто-то высказывался, по-моему.


K-Lex, неинтересно, когда вообще новостей нет. Вот есть у вас замечательный проект "Лазурные небеса". Последней фотке уже больше месяца. Зайду я на ваш форум, увижу, что апдейтов в теме нет, и уйду. Так лучше что ли? Берите пример хотя бы с Саратова, если уж Екатеринбург не нравится.



K-Lex said:


> Нужно рассмотреть возможность выделения для крупных городов отдельных разделов, желательно на главной странице (как у Москвы, Новосибирска и т.д.), чтобы можно было без сомнений создавать отдельные темы под какие-то интересные проекты, для которых в общих региональных разделах создавать отдельные темы люди не всегда решаются.


Так создавайте, кто мешает то? У Екатеринбурга и Новосибирска было по 25 тредов (точно не помню), когда их выделили. А у вас 13, хотя проектов - море. Под лежачий камень вода не течет.


----------



## aidar89

А на мой взгляд количество постов ровным счетом не имеет никакого значения, главное чтобы обновлялось хотя в месяц раз, и будет хорошо. Просто много интересного проходит мимо глаз читателей из других городов, ведь все стиснуто в 50 страниц одной темы, и врятли кто-то станет их листать с 1 по последнюю ( я бы не стал ).


----------



## PrettyFly

Я считаю, значение имеет количество активных тем.


----------



## K-Lex

spag said:


> Непривычное становится привычным со временем. Это как раз удобно, так как решает проблему с большим количеством кликов. Да и гиперссылка "Казань" на главной странице только увеличит посещаемость конкретно ваших тем.


 Никогда не заходил в ветку Москва-Сити с главной страницы России. Привычным это не станет. 



> Так создавайте, кто мешает то? У Екатеринбурга и Новосибирска было по 25 тредов (точно не помню), когда их выделили. А у вас 13, хотя проектов - море.


Речь не о Казани, а обо всех городах. И не о том, как может быть, а о том, как есть. Люди не создают темы в общей каше на региональных страницах. Неплохо бы выделить крупные города, причем не 2-3, а 10-15.


----------



## karas_u

Может модераторы выскажутся по этому поводу?
*coth*, предложение об отдельном портале для Казани исходило от тебя.


----------



## aidar89

Сейчас у Казани 1280 постов. Пока маловато, но учитывая, что ветки начали развиваться всего год назад, а количество человек в казанской было до недавнего времени совсем мизерным - это хороший показатель. Надеюсь друзья не обидятся на мое высказывание, но мы не фоткаем один и тот же обьект каждый день и не пишем куда кран повернулся идт итп(это к Ебуржцам), мы не флудим и не заводим оффтопики (это к Новосибирцам). То, что касается самого городо, то он без сомнения заслуживает своей ветки.


----------



## Olh

aidar89 said:


> мы не фоткаем один и тот же обьект каждый день и не пишем куда кран повернулся идт итп(это к Ебуржцам)


Хватит уже передергивать. Не фоткаете так и не фоткайте. Если наш подфорум вам чем-то не нравится, так не заходите туда, какие проблемы-то? Постройте сначала 30-ти этажное здание, приостановите строительтсво, посмотрим тогда кто и за чем следить начнет. 
Ещё раз повторяю, вовсе необязательно насиловать себя чтением мерзких постов в Екатеринбуржском подфоруме, делать этого вас никто не заставляет.


----------



## aidar89

Olh said:


> Хватит уже передергивать. Не фоткаете так и не фоткайте. Если наш подфорум вам чем-то не нравится, так не заходите туда, какие проблемы-то? Постройте сначала 30-ти этажное здание, приостановите строительтсво, посмотрим тогда кто и за чем следить начнет.
> Ещё раз повторяю, вовсе необязательно насиловать себя чтением мерзких постов в Екатеринбуржском подфоруме, делать этого вас никто не заставляет.


с чего бы такое резкое высказывание? воспринимайте критику конструктивно, а не в штыки. Я высказался по тому, что действительно не нравится, и не мне одному.


----------



## Olh

Высказывание не резкое. Вам не понять что за неделю целый этаж вырастает и нам хочется видеть как это происходит. И кроме того, нам нравится любоваться нашими объекатами, с разных ракурсов, в разное время суток, в разную погоду. Почему вы думаете что вы вправе запрещать нам это делать? 
Не нравится - не смотрите нас, мы от этого ничего не потеряем, зато сами получим кучу удовльствия и самые свежие новости со строек!
Завидуй, Казань!


----------



## aidar89

Olh said:


> Высказывание не резкое. Вам не понять что за неделю целый этаж вырастает и нам хочется видеть как это происходит. И кроме того, нам нравится любоваться нашими объекатами, с разных ракурсов, в разное время суток, в разную погоду. Почему вы думаете что вы вправе запрещать нам это делать?
> Не нравится - не смотрите нас, мы от этого ничего не потеряем, зато сами получим кучу удовльствия и самые свежие новости со строек!
> Завидуй, Казань!


завидовать нечему hno: :cheers:


----------



## Olh

aidar89 said:


> завидовать нечему hno: :cheers:


Не уходи от ответа, повторяю, почему вы думаете что вы вправе запрещать нам это делать?

Можете фотографировать урны у своего кремля, они заполняются мусором примерно с такой же скоростью как и строятся здания в Екатеринбурге, с соотношением 1:10
А больше-то из Казани мы ничего и не видели.


----------



## Novosibirsk

^^

Однако, к мнению окружающих не мешало бы прислушаться. Все-таки публичное место. 

Мне, например, тоже не нравится, что в екатеринбуржских ветках каждый "пук" обсуждают.


----------



## Novosibirsk

Так же хочу сказать на счет региональных форумов.

По-моему было бы удобно сделать внутри "России" разделы "Урал", "Сибирь", "Поволжье", "Юг" и т.д., а внутри этих разделов для особо активных городов выделить подразделы. Т.е. в "Урале" - Екатеринбург, в "Сибири" - Новосибирск и Омск и т.д.

Россия
--Москва
--..
--Урал
----Екатеринбург
----...
--Сибирь
----Новосибирск
----Омск
----...
--Поволжье
----...
--...


----------



## aidar89

Olh said:


> Не уходи от ответа, повторяю, почему вы думаете что вы вправе запрещать нам это делать?
> 
> Можете фотографировать урны у своего кремля, они заполняются мусором примерно с такой же скоростью как и строятся здания в Екатеринбурге, с соотношением 1:10
> А больше-то из Казани мы ничего и не видели.


Кто вам запрещал то? Это был совет. Как вы сами сказали ебуржцы вправе выбирать сколько фоткать и что фоткать. Никто ничего вам не запрещал. Насчет Кремля, его фото ТОЛЬКО в ветке "Фотографии Казани". Ни ОДНОЙ его фото нет в строительстве. Если вы в ветке фотографий Ебурга только и делается, что опять постите фото недостроек своих (видимо больше нечем гордиться) я не виноват. Если у вас такая ситуация, это не значит что и у других такая же. Архитектурные шедевры признаются шедеврами только тогда, когда их хотя достроят. И слава богу, Казани есть чем гордиться и что выкладывать в фототред.


----------



## PrettyFly

Эй чуви, вы хотя бы в этой теме старайтесь держать себя в руках... я конечно понимаю что эмоции лезут через край, но всё-таки постарайтесь


----------



## Siberian

<frolan> said:


> Так же хочу сказать на счет региональных форумов.
> 
> По-моему было бы удобно сделать внутри "России" разделы "Урал", "Сибирь", "Поволжье", "Юг" и т.д., а внутри этих разделов для особо активных городов выделить подразделы. Т.е. в "Урале" - Екатеринбург, в "Сибири" - Новосибирск и Омск и т.д.
> 
> Россия
> --Москва
> --..
> --Урал
> ----Екатеринбург
> ----...
> --Сибирь
> ----Новосибирск
> ----Омск
> ----...
> --Поволжье
> ----...
> --...


Мне нравится


----------



## Latur

Я тоже думаю, что это разумно


----------



## PrettyFly

Я согласен, только если эта структура будет развёрнута и можно будет входить в подфорумы одним кликом. Иначе излишняя вложенность не имеет смысла.


----------



## Siberian

PrettyFly said:


> Я согласен, только если эта структура будет развёрнута и можно будет входить в подфорумы одним кликом. Иначе излишняя вложенность не имеет смысла.


Ну так это легко реализуется, как например с МДЦ в Московской секции. Туда можно зайти с корня российского форума.


----------



## PrettyFly

Предлагаю не париться пока, так как сейчас в главный форум можно вынести ещё несколько городов и будет вполне нормально...


----------



## flatron

AutoUnion said:


> А вообще действительно, надо определить минимум сообщений, что-бы претендовать на отдельный тренд. Моё предложение 3000.


думаю всё же стоит считать по количеству участников и тредов...А то в Красноярске,если вычесть оттуда Бублина,то останется 100 постов!:lol:


----------



## flatron

AutoUnion said:


> Итак подобьём некоторые итоги.
> 
> 1. Северо-запад следует перенести в Юг, Поволжье, Центр
> 2. Поскольку название получается слишком длиным, можно этот тренд назвать просто *ЕВРОПЕЙСКАЯ ЧАСТЬ*
> 3. Название *Санкт-Петербург* пишем правильно.


+1
И безусловно,следующим городом выделенным в отдельный тред будет Казань...Она уже подбирается к критической массе по веткам и кол-ву ежедневных сообщений и по количеству участников!

Или правда,как предлагает frolan

Россия- 
1.Москва
2.Санкт-Петербург

Центр-
1. Воронеж
...другие

Северо-Запад
1.Калининград
...другие

Поволжье-
1.Казань
2.Нижний Новгород
3.Самара
4.Саратов
...другие

Юг
1.Ростов-на-Дону
2.Волгоград
3.Краснодар
...другие

Урал-
1.Екатеринбург
2.Челябинск
...другие

Сибирь
1.Новосибирск
2.Омск
3.Красноярск
4.Барнаул
...другие

Дальний восток
1.Хабаровск
2.Владивосток
...другие


----------



## Novosibirsk

del


----------



## flatron

ага,всё же произошли изменения и они явно к лучшему! Тока бы вот в фотосекции,есть разделение на зарубежье,просто города и природу...А как же,то зарубежье,что уже есть в разделе города,не будет переложено в соответствующий раздел?


----------



## coth

всё будет перемещено в соответствующие разделы


----------



## Vladivostok2000

Как вывести Владивосток в отдельный форум? 

Сколько нужно тем создать?


----------



## coth

дело не только в темах, но в объемах строительства и количестве пользователей.


----------



## PrettyFly

Vladivostok2000 said:


> Как вывести Владивосток в отдельный форум?
> 
> Сколько нужно тем создать?


^^ Не надо создавать темы только ради того чтобы выделить город в отдельный форум. Пишите о том, о чём интересно читать, и что интересно посмотреть. Мёртвые темы никому не нужны.


----------



## AutoUnion

soloveich said:


> ну так когда прибудет тогда и поставить...
> 
> да где угодно. лишь бы было.


А чего на английском! Можно просто написать названия по русски, но латиницей!  
Пусть учатся правильно произносить названия российских городов! :lol:


----------



## SkyDrinker

По активности Барнаул давно заслужил отдельную ветку


----------



## soloveich

AutoUnion said:


> А чего на английском! Можно просто написать названия по русски, но латиницей!
> Пусть учатся правильно произносить названия российских городов! :lol:


это будет перебор. всё таки ветка российская. но дубляж на английском необходим.


----------



## Renody

Я тоже за английское дублирование. Когда читаю китайскую секцию немножко бесит когда иероглифами что-то пишут.


----------



## A.s.78rus

Сочи пока не нужно выделять.


----------



## coth

Повторюсь - вопрос что добавить, а не убрать.

Предлагайте так же свои варианты подписей к городам.


----------



## AutoUnion

coth said:


> Предлагайте так же свои варианты подписей к городам.


А нужны-ли какие-то подписи?


----------



## Siberian

Если будете добавлять Барнаул, то подписать еще можно "Алтайский край". Есть тут интересные проекты и в предгорной зоне и город Бийск немаленький, тоже есть стройки.


----------



## xfury

Можно и Ростов в подфорум выделить, думаю.
столица Юга как никак. И активно развивающийся город


----------



## mr. MyXiN

кстати тоже сегодня о Ростове подумал....


----------



## AutoUnion

Моё видение, кроме главного города и регион тоже входит в данный раздел. Кроме Краснодарского края, поскольку Сочи не главный город региона.


----------



## KLoun

У АвтоСоюза хороший вариант.


----------



## coth

не не не, слишком большое текстовое нагромождение. а инглиш со временем со всех заголовков уйдёт. сейчас продумываем варианты руссификации интерфейса.
подписи предлагайте, но заголовки будут такими.


----------



## aidar89

А может по областям разделить? Например Татарстан, там в главном форуме про Казань, а на подфорумах про Набережные Челны, Елабугу, Нижнекамск?


----------



## coth

разумеется субъекты городов будут так же обсуждаться с ними. это будет записано в правилах. заголовки будут минималистичными. опять же если хочется выделить как-то весь субъект, то предлагайте как это красивее сделать в подписи.

вот к примеру у британцев как

Manchester Metro Area
For Manchester, Salford and the surrounding area.

Birmingham Metro Area
For Birmingham, Wolverhampton and the West Midlands.

Glasgow Metro Area
Architecture, Design and Urban Development in Scotland's largest city.

и такое прочее


----------



## KLoun

Ну вот у англичан получается вовсе не минималистично (по крайней мере не то, что предложено у тебя - название города и всё). ИМХО, в предложении АвтоСоюза всё очень даже по делу и не перенасыщено.


----------



## Siberian

^^ Нет, просто надо вынести описание регионов вниз, как у городов "Photos from Russian cities", так куда приятней на вид, чем длинные жирные строки.


----------



## AutoUnion

coth said:


> не не не, слишком большое текстовое нагромождение.


Так места-то дофига  При желании можно написать поплотнее и менее жирным шрифтом!


----------



## coth

Вот пример. Я думаю Краснодарский край можно именовать по названию субъекта. Но остальное по городам.

Остальное додумывайте сами


----------



## Askario

А может жирным шрифтом город/city, а под ним по-английски расшифровку.

*Санкт-Петербург/Saint Petersburg*
Санкт-Петербург и Ленинградская область

*Екатеринбург/Yekaterinburg*
Екатеринбург и Свердловская область

*Казань/Kazan*
Казань и Республика Татарстан

*Краснодарский край/Krasnodar krai*
Краснодар и Краснодарский край
Подфорумы: Сочи


----------



## xameleon

roi95 said:


> Я думаю,здесь главным критерием должно быть не количество сообщений,а активность,ну и как минимум не один человек с города.


Не один человек с города или с области?


----------



## flatron

1. тоже считаю,что Челябинск зря выделили...
2. разумно не Кемерово,а Кузбасс(туда и Новокузнецк добавить)
3. Тюмень,да вполне может быть отдельной веткой,они очень активны...


----------



## aidar89

flatron said:


> 1. тоже считаю,что Челябинск зря выделили...
> 2. разумно не Кемерово,а Кузбасс(туда и Новокузнецк добавить)
> 3. Тюмень,да вполне может быть отдельной веткой,они очень активны...


а мне нынешний формат не нравится. Выделить стоило лишь те города, которые яляютс доминирующими в своем регионе.


----------



## serious

aidar89 said:


> Выделить стоило лишь те города, которые яляютс доминирующими в своем регионе.


Мск, Спб, Самара, Екб, Новосибирск, Красноярск, Хабаровск (or Владивосток):lol:


----------



## xfury

^^

А Юг России ты забыл просто?


----------



## PrettyFly

Самый лучший критерий - количество активных тем за определённое время. Например, если количество активных тем за две недели больше 10, то город можно выделить.


----------



## Siberian

aidar89 said:


> а мне нынешний формат не нравится. Выделить стоило лишь те города, которые яляютс доминирующими в своем регионе.


Ага, а то тебе как-то неприятно видеть свою Казань среди разной мелочевки. 
Выделили как раз те города, которые являются лидерами в своем регионе по активности на этом форуме.


----------



## serious

xfury said:


> ^^
> 
> А Юг России ты забыл просто?


Да, действительно, забыл ЮФО
Мск, Ростов (или Краснодар, просто не в теме , кто "круче"), Спб, Самара, Екб, Новосибирск, Красноярск, Хабаровск (or Владивосток).


----------



## roi95

Кстати,думаю,что Уфу нужно перенести из поволжской ветки в уральскую.


----------



## roi95

xameleon said:


> Не один человек с города или с области?


Ну,конечно,с региона.


----------



## coth

Фаза 3 предполагает собой создание нескольких дополнительных тематических секций.

1. Раз природа не так популярна, то будет общая секция по фотографированию. Там и будет природа, а так же вопросы по фотографированию, постобработке, выбору фотиков итд
2. Городские вопросы (urban issues) - планирование, демография итд
3. Возможно спорт и культура в основном. 
4. Отдельно подсекция политика в чайной для очистки чайной.

возможно ещё что-то, связанное с урбанией, но не со строительством и фотографией для повышения популярности. например моделирование и компьютерные игры


----------



## flatron

PrettyFly said:


> Самый лучший критерий - количество активных тем за определённое время. Например, если количество активных тем за две недели больше 10, то город можно выделить.


к таким городам относились Мск,СПб,Екб,Нск и ровно тока тока впритык Казань (ровно 10 тем за 2 нед),правда после открытия отдельных секции,более 10 активных веток за 2 нед стало ещё и у Барнаула,Омска и Ростова...


----------



## coth

Тем временем мы преодолели 200000 сообщений. А всего, с учётом удалённых, за всю историю Российской секции было выложено не менее 240000 сообщений...


----------



## coth

Что до фазы 3. Отдельная секция для политика пока отменяется.

1. Общая секция по фотографированию.
2. Городские вопросы
3. Спорт и культура
4. Компьютерное моделирование и игры

если други предложение нет, тогда осуществляем это.


----------



## Herr Lind

Какая именно культура под культурой подразумевается?


----------



## coth

Правильная!


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Культурная!=)))


----------



## Herr Lind

Ну, я имею в виду, спортивная, или, к примеру, всякие старые постройки


----------



## golov

Coth, есть возможность получить кол. сообщений по месяцам? Было бы интересно нарисовать график по этим данным


----------



## coth

в начале октября было 174000


----------



## soloveich

значит мир не безнадёжен


----------



## coth

так каких-нибудь идей по дополнительным тематическим секциям которые позволят пережить кризис нет? тогда остановимся на этом.


----------



## golov

Уберите Челябинск обратно, все знают что Челябинские мужики настолько суровы что не пользуются интернетом


----------



## Siberian

golov said:


> Уберите Челябинск обратно, все знают что Челябинские мужики настолько суровы что не пользуются интернетом


Согласен!
Лучше НН или Тюмень на его место.


----------



## skasski

Ну насчет кризиса - это зря. Проекты замораживаются во всем мире, а форум мегапопулярный, собственно я его просматривая список самых посещаемых форумов мира и нашел.
Хотя в России он не так популярен, как например в Бангладеше. 

Skyscrapercity.com traffic rank in other countries:

Bosnia and Herzegovina 286
Croatia 400
Philippines 491
Poland 551
Peru 564
Pakistan 592
Venezuela 638
Indonesia 877
Colombia 882
Bangladesh 927
Mexico 942
Malaysia 1,029
Sri Lanka 1,041
Australia 1,110
South Africa 1,111
Spain 1,156
Brazil 1,170
Argentina 1,214
Portugal 1,268
United Arab Emirates 1,299
Netherlands 1,660
Romania 1,814
Thailand 1,886
India 2,113
United Kingdom 2,516
Italy 2,790
Canada 2,796
Russia 2,873
Turkey 4,313
Germany 4,870
United States 4,962
France 8,054
China 13,704
Japan 14,083


----------



## skasski

Что касается разделов, то во-первых сложно найти фотографии городов (а это для многих самое интересное), а во-вторых странный список порталов, где Самары и Н.Новгорода нет, зато есть Барнаул и Кемерово. У многих может создаться неправильное впечатление. И вообще хорошо бы сделать список всех городов (или областей), а внутри уже были темы. А то сейчас в самом верхнем разделе на первых трех местах Алексин, зато миллионный Воронеж где-то внизу. Это неправильно.


----------



## Siberian

skasski said:


> Что касается разделов, то во-первых сложно найти фотографии городов (а это для многих самое интересное), а во-вторых странный список порталов, где Самары и Н.Новгорода нет, зато есть Барнаул и Кемерово. У многих может создаться неправильное впечатление. И вообще хорошо бы сделать список всех городов (или областей), а внутри уже были темы. А то сейчас в самом верхнем разделе на первых трех местах Алексин, зато миллионный Воронеж где-то внизу. Это неправильно.


Вы какой-то странный, форум - он создан для общения, а не для показа, города наверху, потому что самые активные, а из Воронежа никто не пишет почти, вот он и внизу. Города, что выделены как отдельные порталы именно потому что оттуда уже много людей, а вот из Самары у нас один человек, который довольно редко пишет. Теперь ясно?


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

В принципе все правильно - это же не информационно-рейтинговая страница, где обязательно должно быть указано все и в порядке значимости.
Это форум - и группировка, я считаю, должна проводиться, исходя из активности юзеров.


----------



## skasski

Может быть. Но все равно эту активность как-то стимулировать надо, ведь понятно что сюда немало людей из Самары и НН заходит. Если будет ветка то может появится и движение.


----------



## Siberian

skasski said:


> Может быть. Но все равно эту активность как-то стимулировать надо, ведь понятно что сюда немало людей из Самары и НН заходит. Если будет ветка то может появится и движение.


Объясните каким образом тогда появилось такое количество людей в других городах, раньше свои секции были у Питера и Москвы. Кому надо, тот зайдет и зарегистрируется.


----------



## nhoi

coth said:


> с регионами потом.
> 
> а сейчас развитие тематических секций
> 
> вносите предложения далее


А так по лучше смотрится


----------



## xfury

coth said:


> с регионами потом.
> 
> а сейчас развитие тематических секций
> 
> вносите предложения далее


В принципе неплохо, но вот чего-то не хватает. Все не пойму чего.


----------



## aidar89

Спорт,культуру и жизнь надо разъеденить, а то реально бардак там будет.


----------



## opiumer

Удивляет почему до сих пор нет отдельной ветки у НН? Участники у него одни из самых активных на всем форуме)


----------



## Herr Lind

Казанеры активностью у себя в секции не блещут, хоть их и много.


----------



## Siberian

А зачем им активничать, все и так кругом знают, что Казань - мегакульный город. ))
Они здесь просто стражи сложившегося образа города, охраняют от посягательств зауральских варваров :lol:


----------



## Askario

Их всего 2, хотя можно задуматься.


----------



## xfury

Кто-то в баню хочет. Просили же за пределы Третьей столицы и городов-соперников не вылазить)))) А то что мы будем делать без Askario и Siberianа.


А касательно форума я в очередной раз предлагаю выделить НН.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Ну да 
Дайте чтоли уже нам свой УРЛ )))


----------



## mr. MyXiN

как минимум, до лета новых городов на главное не будет. Так что тут придётся с НН на главной потерпеть!


----------



## Herr Lind

По-моему, это будет гораздо больше места занимать и некоторое не будет даже помещаться в заголовок. Я думаю, что поэтому.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Ну да, я уже столкнулся с этим - в UTF кодировке русские буквы занимают гораздо больше, чем 1 символ


----------



## soloveich

ну вот Строительство в Волгограде / Development in Volgograd вполне уместилось. да и вместо свердловской области под екатеринбургом можно было бы вставить Yekaterinburg. или даже просто через слэш от свердловской области. но опять же. поверю мухину что там что то интересное готовят


----------



## Boris_54

PrettyFly said:


> Âîïðîñ ê àäìèíèñòðàòîðàì: À íåëüçÿ ëè áûëî ôîðìóì *"Ãîðîäñêèå ïðîáëåìû"* íàçâàòü êàê-íèáóäü ïî ïîçèòèâíåå? Ïî÷åìó èìåííî "ïðîáëåìû", à íå íàïðèìåð "Îáñóæäåíèå ãîðîäîâ", èëè "Îáñóæäåíèå ãîðîäñêèõ âîïðîñîâ"... Ìîæåò êòî-íèáóäü ïðåäëîæèò áîëåå ïîäõîäÿùåå íàçâàíèå?


âïîëíå àäåêâàòíîå íàçâàíèå, èìõî! òàì êàê ðàç âñå "ãîðîäñêèå ïðîáëåìû" è òóñóþòñÿ! :lol:


----------



## ancov

Что-то очень сложно стало ориентироваться в темах.


----------



## xerx

прошу прощения.

а вот этот, активно увеличивающийся в последнее время "момент"








навсегда такой? или возможен вариант, что часть этих сообщений повисит немного, но потом будет убрана?
а то лично мне как то не очень удобно (хотя дело это конечно субъективное)


----------



## coth

обявление про медгородской срач на месяц 
остальное пожизненное


----------



## Novosibirsk

Пора Тюмень выделять в "портал"


----------



## ambient

Любопытно узнать почему решили написать названия разделов по русски. Ладно если у кого-то алфавит латинский - эти языки по написанию/звучанию мало отличаются, а в нашем случае получается что большинство иностранных посетителей не понимают где что.


----------



## coth

--


coth said:


> _Зарубеж не является целевой аудиторией местных секций_.


----------



## Herr Lind

Я не думаю, что даже в таком случае стоит так их игнорировать.


----------



## golov

Почему такая упрямость? Можно проголосовать за дублирование!


----------



## ambient

Да, хорошо бы дублировать. Это же позитивный пиар России


----------



## coth

я уже объяснил почему - 
1. Для пиара есть международная секция.
2. Местные секции создаются для местных людей, для общения на местном языке. 
3. Существуют онлайн трансляторы. Те кто хотят используют их. А те, кто слишком высокого о себе мнения идут боком.
4. Технически не осуществимо. 
5. Слишком большое месево текстов не нужное тем, кто не знает английского, но знает местный.


----------



## nhoi

Novosibirsk said:


> Пора Тюмень выделять в "портал"


согласен


----------



## coth

к концу апреля будет - НН, Тюмень, Кузбасс, доп секция в Москве для тем не имеющих отношения к строительству, может быть разделение инфраструктуры и экономики, как КЛоун хотел и два новых мода.

думаю с одним мы уже решились, на место второго претендуют около 5 человек.


----------



## Herr Lind

А можно меня замодить? Я посещаю постоянно ресурсу)


----------



## AutoUnion

Herr Lind said:


> А можно меня замодить? Я посещаю постоянно ресурсу)


Покомандовать захотелось? 
Сначала армия, потом модераторство! :lol:


----------



## Herr Lind

Вот стану модератором, сразу закрою все темы политические и убью этого... Как его... Бубликова.


----------



## KLoun

coth said:


> ...доп секция в Москве для тем не имеющих отношения к строительству...


Вся периферия (не в оскорбительном, а исключительно в географическом смысле) насоздавала себе "чайных" под разными названиями. Может единственной столице России тоже своя "рюмочная" нужна для внутребазаров?


----------



## xfury

mr. MyXiN said:


> АЕК, пока, через 12 дней вернется
> Фролов, в проявлении frolova_ant, скорее всего никогда
> 
> *AutoUnion*, хотелось бы кол-во сообщений в тематических темах, а не срачь в чайной=) а Украина открыта=)


Я бы АЕКу побольше дней то дал.
Мальчик совершенно не адекватный.


----------



## roi95

Блин,жалко,что Фролова не будет.hno:Умный дядька был.


----------



## xfury

roi95 said:


> Блин,жалко,что Фролова не будет.hno:Умный дядька был.


Ну придет он под другим ником.
Хотя дискуссии он вызывал большие.
Да и фотографий много все же в Фотосекции выкладывал.


----------



## Medoed

roi95 said:


> Блин,жалко,что Фролова не будет.hno:Умный дядька был.


Умный-то умный, но повёрнутый на своём Красноярске! Его бы ум и работоспособность - да в нужное русло!


----------



## xfury

Medoed said:


> Умный-то умный, но повёрнутый на своём Красноярске! Его бы ум и работоспособность - да в нужное русло!


Ну вон казанцы тоже на Казани повернуты, например. 
Да и у вас есть пара подобных личностей.


----------



## AutoUnion

mr. MyXiN said:


> *AutoUnion*, хотелось бы кол-во сообщений в тематических темах, а не срачь в чайной=) а Украина открыта=)


Хотелось-бы :lol: но что поделаешь , чайная и существует для того что-бы не "засирали" остальные темы. Кстати с количеством автотем уже перебор............. может быть часть обьединить?


----------



## Medoed

xfury said:


> Ну вон казанцы тоже на Казани повернуты, например.
> Да и у вас есть пара подобных личностей.


Ты прав...


----------



## xfury

Medoed said:


> Ты прав...


Хотя Казань лучше не трогать. У них свой человек в администрации теперь есть.


----------



## Medoed

^^Угу :bow:


----------



## roi95

Нижний в апреле будут выделять-это хорошо. Мне кажется,надо ещё и Самару выделить.


----------



## xfury

roi95 said:


> Нижний в апреле будут выделять-это хорошо. Мне кажется,надо ещё и Самару выделить.


По Самаре пока очень мало информации. В теме одни фотки в основном. Пока рано, думаю... Хотя город богатый и на стройки и на интересные строения.


----------



## roi95

xfury said:


> По Самаре пока очень мало информации. В теме одни фотки в основном. Пока рано, думаю... Хотя город богатый и на стройки и на интересные строения.


Ну Челябинск выделили,ничего,потихоньку подтягивается. Думаю,Самара быстро войдёт в общую колею. Просто сейчас она там как-то не заметна.


----------



## ageev

xfury said:


> По Самаре пока очень мало информации. В теме одни фотки в основном. Пока рано, думаю... Хотя город богатый и на стройки и на интересные строения.


Мы попробуем исправиться


----------



## flatron

roi95 said:


> Блин,жалко,что Фролова не будет.hno:Умный дядька был.


+1. Я бы лучше АЕКа забанил навсегда,а без Фролова скучновато стало...Инфу никто не копает...ВЫпустите его,а,пожалуйста...:sleepy:


----------



## AutoUnion

flatron said:


> +1. Я бы лучше АЕКа забанил навсегда


Как это навсегда? :nuts: А кто веселить будет?


----------



## ancov

что-то чересчур много было этого веселья, даже как-то приелось ..


----------



## A.s.78rus

тоже хочу фролов-анта видеть. скучно без него.
инфы предоставлял, хоть и зачастую лживой, и странной, но все же это были зацепки на развитие какой-нить темки.
и соглашусь, что фотки выкладывал зачетные. всякие антипримечательные виды тоже полезны


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

ггг, ностальгия пошла)))


----------



## Ysh

Поздравляю, учаснеги.
Российский форум прошел отметку в 250 000 сообщений. Скоро нагоним Italian Skybar, хе-хе. (пятая часть нашего форума это Чайная, вот что характерно)


----------



## ancov

^^ Спасибо АЕКу !!!


----------



## AutoUnion

Ysh said:


> (пятая часть нашего форума это Чайная, вот что характерно)


Да у португальцев вообще больше половины это нестроительная флюдильня!  Так что Российский это ещё тематический форум. :lol:


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Угу, пестеть мы мастера))


----------



## AutoUnion

mr. MyXiN said:


> *250.000 сообщений!*


Помниться в июне 2007 было кажется 50 000

Кстати за прошедшие сутки число сообщений увеличилось на 1001


----------



## Ysh

Ого, уже 251 000.
Раньше не замечал, как быстро растет количество сообщений


----------



## A.s.78rus

росло бы оно еще качественно, а не количественно )


----------



## coth

По сравнению с большей частью Европейских секций Российская очень качественная...


Питер растёт, может какую-то подсекцию выделить?

И ещё есть предложения для москвы - бренд секция по трц/моллам. По всяким - строящимся, планируемым и построенным.


----------



## KLoun

coth said:


> И ещё есть предложения для москвы - бренд секция по трц/моллам. По всяким - строящимся, планируемым и построенным.


Да, наверное. Хотя, если они входят с состав МФК, то будет их сложновато отделить.


----------



## A.s.78rus

coth said:


> Питер растёт, может какую-то подсекцию выделить?
> .


я у нас предлагал такую мысль. уже трудно ориентироваться.
но, когда xerx станет модером, думаю, он сам сделает все как надо. мы еще порешаем.


----------



## coth

структура форума не в ведении модераторов, а админов. да и делать обновления будем в апреле, а после пока не планируется ничего. так что если есть какие соображения, то сейчас говорите.


----------



## Ysh

Для Нижнего Новгорода отдельный портал, имхо, пришла пора сделать.
Они довольно активны.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

с Добрым утром, Коля!!!


----------



## AutoUnion

А Красноярск не выделяется в отдельную секцию из-за фролова что-ли или ещё какие-то причины?


----------



## coth

По-моему Красноярск уже давно обсудили


----------



## coth

Новые секции
- Нижний Новгород
- Тюмень
- Красноярск
- Кузбасс (переименование)
- Экономика и технологии (разделение)
- Инфраструктура (разделение)
- Секция посвященная всем городским вопросам кроме строительства в Москве (скажем чайная, рюмочная итп - названия предлагайте)
- Ссылка на Азербайджан

Два мода
- K-Lex и xerx


+ новые предложения
- Дополнительная секция в Питере - предлагайте её тематику (может малоэтажное строительство или что-то для того чтобы серьёзно уменьшить количество тем в главной секции)
- ТРЦ/Моллы в Москве


----------



## Ysh

mr. MyXiN said:


> с Добрым утром, Коля!!!


Привет!!!:cheers:


----------



## A.s.78rus

Coth, как можно поменять ник?


----------



## Goromn

На мой взгляд, не помешало бы выделить модераторов в рамках регионов, если есть такая функциональная возможность, конечно же.


----------



## flatron

для Питера можно выделить подсекцию Жилые проекты(или как-то так),туда сольётся практически половина тредов (Золотая гавань,Гранд капитал,Новое созвездие и др.).
Это мне кажется самое рациональное из возможного.
Можно сделать например и подраздел Бизнес недвижимость(туда Охта-центр,Атлантик-сити,Пулково 3 и т.д.)
но это уже не столь насущно,а вот Жилые проекты выделить,на мой взгляд,было бы самым действенным(в эту подсекцию сразу ушло бы 25-30 тредов)


----------



## A.s.78rus

проекты больших бизнес-кварталов - тоже идея, кстати.


----------



## flatron

flatron said:


> для Питера можно выделить подсекцию Жилые проекты(или как-то так),туда сольётся практически половина тредов (Золотая гавань,Гранд капитал,Новое созвездие и др.).
> Это мне кажется самое рациональное из возможного.
> Можно сделать например и подраздел Бизнес недвижимость(туда Охта-центр,Атлантик-сити,Пулково 3 и т.д.)
> но это уже не столь насущно,а вот Жилые проекты выделить,на мой взгляд,было бы самым действенным(в эту подсекцию сразу ушло бы 25-30 тредов)


или такая вот ещё идея

1 -Жилые проекты

2 -ТРК,МФК,БЦ


----------



## xfury

А как же Ростов?


----------



## roi95

xfury said:


> А как же Ростов?


Зачем обсуждать то,что уже свершилось? Неужели ты думаешь,что 3 апреля Ростов обратно в общий форум засунут?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

roi95 said:


> 3 апреля


а что будет 3 апреля?)


----------



## xfury

mr. MyXiN said:


> а что будет 3 апреля?)


Пятница :cheers:


----------



## yahooeu

а какого числа будет обновление?


----------



## xfury

roi95 said:


> Зачем обсуждать то,что уже свершилось? Неужели ты думаешь,что 3 апреля Ростов обратно в общий форум засунут?


Мало ли. Я уже не знаю что и думать.


----------



## roi95

mr. MyXiN said:


> а что будет 3 апреля?)


Я на нижегородской страничке слышал,что 3 апреля Нижний выделяют,вот подумал,что и остальные реформы в этот день будут.


----------



## coth

после 13ого


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Соображения по поводу "возни" - с одной стороны да, бывает теряешь "свои" темы. Но с другой стороны - между делом может заинтересовать какая-нибудь тема другого региона.

А так, при дроблении по городам - есть такой фактор, что "лениво" заходить в форум города, чтобы посмотреть "а что у них там новенького"

Везде свои плюсы и минусы.


----------



## AutoUnion

Люди кто знает за что форум *Македония* сдали в архив? :nuts: Колективное безобразие?


----------



## A.s.78rus

верните бублина и будет всем нам счастье!


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

по сралкам заскучали?))


----------



## A.s.78rus

неа. по фоткам и разоблачениям.


----------



## coth

AutoUnion said:


> Люди кто знает за что форум *Македония* сдали в архив? :nuts: Колективное безобразие?


потому, что нет активных форумчан


----------



## flatron

кажется мы пришли всё же к общему мнению

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=34199266&postcount=694


----------



## xerx

думаю тут надо немного конкретнее:



> мы посовещались и просим для своей секции 2 подфорума:
> 
> *Высотные доминанты*
> и
> *Комплексное развитие территорий (квартальная застройка)*
> в которые уйдут 42 ветки, что составляет примерно половину от активных тем.


вот как то так


----------



## A.s.78rus

но это где-то на пол года- год. дальше, возможно, еще 2 понадобится.


----------



## Kogan

Почему бы *frolov_ant*-а не переименовать в историческое *bublin*?


----------



## xameleon

Kogan said:


> Почему бы *frolov_ant*-а не переименовать в историческое *bublin*?


Плохая шутка. hno:


----------



## Kogan

^^ Это была не шутка.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

^^ это был не Бублин


----------



## Ysh

Поздравляю москвичей с юбилеем


----------



## coth

он уже второй. второй раз уже 50000 проходим. и может будет третий раз проходить)


----------



## AutoUnion

coth said:


> он уже второй. второй раз уже 50000 проходим. и может будет третий раз проходить)


Когда намечена очередная чистка? :lol:


----------



## Ysh

Не сомневаюсь, что пройдем А что чистили?


----------



## K-Lex

Флуд, мусор и прочеие бесполезные сообщения, нужно думать.


----------



## yahooeu

что стало с "уралом Сибирью и ДВ"?..


----------



## xfury

Неужто Китай их аннексировал. И нет у нас больше того региона.

Надеюсь проблему пофиксят. А то там много хорошего: бублин, Тюмень, Хабаровск))


----------



## yahooeu

xfury said:


> Неужто Китай их аннексировал. И нет у нас больше того региона.
> 
> Надеюсь проблему пофиксят. А то там много хорошего: бублин, Тюмень, Хабаровск))


их в Поволжскую ветку перенесли оказывается...


----------



## ikeamen

yahooeu said:


> что стало с "уралом Сибирью и ДВ"?..


там все равно ничё интересного не было :lol:


----------



## xfury

МММ, интересно. Решили сократить два форума до одного?

Или это начало обещанной модернизации?


----------



## xfury

ikeamen said:


> там все равно ничё интересного не было :lol:


Почему, там был Хабаровск))


----------



## A.s.78rus

+ еще новые модераторы пока что не вступили в свои должности.


----------



## xfury

A.s.78rus said:


> + еще новые модераторы пока что не вступили в свои должности.


Всему свое время, думаю.
Хотя может это просто глюк.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

нет, не глюк.
Реализуется это предложение


Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> Вообще, я думаю, раз самые большие города будут вынесены в отдельные разделы, то Строительство "Северо-Запад, Центр, Юг и Поволжье" и "Урал, Сибирь и Дальний Восток" можно бы объединить.


----------



## xfury

Значит я был прав. Началась очередная (надеюсь не последняя) модернизация форума.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Оуе оуе)
Мои молитвы услышаны


----------



## coth

уже давно проходит. москва и питер уже обновлены. остальное завтра


----------



## mr. MyXiN

ну вот и всё=)
Поздравляю Нижегородцев и Тюменцев с созданием собственных секций!
и *xerx*'a c *K-Lex*'ом с приобретением статуса модераторов!


----------



## yahooeu

Спасибо
а Красноярску тоже вроде хотели свой форум?


----------



## xfury

Красноярск решили на следующий раз оставить? Только когда он теперь будет.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

да Красноярск в след раз, может и другие города тоже...


----------



## xfury

Так в конце концов от инкубатора и избавимся.
Хотя врят ли, городов то много.


----------



## xameleon

Владивосток в инкубаторе... 
Печально...


----------



## Siberian

^^ Что печального то? Выделять его ради мостов? Все остальное там даже не обновляется.


----------



## xameleon

У меня нет правильных слов, но Владивосток - это ключевой город. Он имеет большое геополитическое значение. К нему надо привлекать внимание и создавать "информационные поводы" вокруг него. 

Владивосток - форпост.


----------



## Siberian

xameleon said:


> У меня нет правильных слов, но Владивосток - это ключевой город. Он имеет большое геополитическое значение. К нему надо привлекать внимание и создавать "информационные поводы" вокруг него.
> 
> Владивосток - форпост.


Пусть этим занимается государство, здесь все ведется волонтерами по сути, а волонтеров с самого Владика - нет! Значит он отдельного раздела не заслуживает.


----------



## xameleon

Siberian said:


> Пусть этим занимается государство, здесь все ведется волонтерами по сути, а волонтеров с самого Владика - нет! Значит он отдельного раздела не заслуживает.


Формально - ты прав. И на этом можно спор закончить. Но что есть государство, как не люди, населяющие его? Я считаю, что Владик надо пиарить из всех сил. Для общего же блага.


----------



## Siberian

^^ Блин, для пиара нужны люди оттуда, как ты не понимаешь? Ну нет их!
Пусть государство позаботится для начала об организации доступного интернета гражданам ДВ, посколькуо там интернет на смех высокотехнологичным соседям, наверное самый дорогой в мире уже...


----------



## ikeamen

mr. MyXiN said:


> ну вот и всё=)
> Поздравляю Нижегородцев и Тюменцев с созданием собственных секций!
> и *xerx*'a c *K-Lex*'ом с приобретением статуса модераторов!


почему нет в Новосибирске модератора? чем, простите, Казань лучше?


----------



## coth

а причём тут новосибирск и модераторы? xerx и K-Lex - всероссийские модераторы, а не питерско-казанские.


----------



## xfury

Интересно по каким параметрам модераторов выбирали.


----------



## Avronn

xfury said:


> Интересно по каким параметрам модераторов выбирали.


Критерий вменяемости играет ключевую роль.
Я тут подумал, может прикрепить темы Уфы и Самары, а то они постоянно вниз уходят.


----------



## KLoun

ikeamen said:


> почему нет в Новосибирске модератора? чем, простите, Казань лучше?


Тем, что она "третья столица" :nuts:


----------



## xfury

Кстати да, Уфу и Самару надо прикреплять. 
А в следующую модернизацию думаю Уфа вполне сможет получить свою секцию.

Так скоро в "инкубаторе" мало городов останется.


----------



## ikeamen

coth said:


> а причём тут новосибирск и модераторы? xerx и K-Lex - всероссийские модераторы, а не питерско-казанские.


Я это понимаю  
Я к тому, что нам тоже нужен модер, который в курсе дел именно новосибирской ветки. Много раз возникала необходимость что-то поправить, перенести, переименовать и прочее.. А сейчас сложилась ситуация, что во всех крупных городах есть свой человек за исключением Н-ска.


----------



## xfury

ikeamen said:


> Я это понимаю
> Я к тому, что нам тоже нужен модер, который в курсе дел именно новосибирской ветки. Много раз возникала необходимость что-то поправить, перенести, переименовать и прочее.. А сейчас сложилась ситуация, что во всех крупных городах есть свой человек за исключением Н-ска.


Да не одиноки вы. Многие города не имею своих представителей во "власти". (Новосибирск, Ростов, Нижний Новгород и т.д.) Да и врят ли будут иметь)))


----------



## ikeamen

xfury said:


> Да не одиноки вы. Многие города не имею своих представителей во "власти". (Новосибирск, Ростов, Нижний Новгород и т.д.) Да и врят ли будут иметь)))


ну это понятно. дело времени. 
но тут еще думаю стоит смотреть на кол-во представителей того или иного региона.
У нас, к примеру, постов в ветке даже больше чем в Питере. Представителей у нас явно больше чем в Казани. В НН мало народу, но я думаю подтянутся со временем. 
Но в Н-ске явно назрела необходимость..


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Дождались


----------



## xfury

Что мешает вам обратиться к другим модераторам?
Если внятно объяснить что нужно сделать, то я думаю модер все это сделает.
Не думаю, что mr. MyXiN'у, coth'у или кому либо еще из наших модераторов так сложно изменить название темы, прикрепить ее или же удалить лишнее. И тут не обязательно знание города и т.д.

Вон в Ростовской ветке строительство я освещаю практически один. Изредка medoed чего-нибудь откопает или фотки dsmile выложит, да и то их я копирую с ссылок которые он дает. Я еще удивляюсь, что никто не попросил Ростов обратно в инкубатор засунуть за неимением людей или еще чего.


----------



## Ysh

сделал вчера проверку, Касперский нашел какое-то вредоносное ПО и удалил


----------



## coth

сегодня утром обновились до vb 3.8.3. а сейчас опять атака. советую всем отключить явускрипт. скорее всего дыра в php, апаче или каком-нибудь линуксовском сервисе.


----------



## A.s.78rus

у меня Хром тоже ругался и вчера и вот сегодня с часу назад ругается снова.


----------



## GUAP

*skyscrapercity.com ЗАРАЖЕН вирусом?*

Вот что начал писать мне 2 дня назад мой браузер: 



> Веб-сайт по адресу www.skyscrapercity.com содержит элементы сайта r-cg100609.com, где, вероятно, размещено вредоносное ПО – программа, которая может нанести вред вашему компьютеру или выполять действия без вашего согласия. Ваш компьютер может быть заражен просто при посещении сайта, на котором размещена вредоносная программа.


Страницы теперь он долго грузит, и перед тем как зайти на страницы сайта, спрашивает согласен я или нет....., Не думаю что это просто так! Что будем делать?


----------



## A.s.78rus

ничего не будет. у меня как работал быстро, так и работает быстро.
а автоматически никакая программа к тебе не установиться просто так без ведома.
вирус - это специально написанная программа, и так просто, ты не можешь заразиться.

Хром у меня часто спрашивает, доверяю ли я тому или иному сайту.


----------



## ambient

Стал подвисать браузер в конце загрузки страницы. Как будто большая картинка грузится. Возможно из-за рекламы.


----------



## ambient

Причём подвисает порой ОЧЕНЬ сильно.


----------



## Akril

Каспер сегодня наобнаруживал: 35 в красном и 39 в фиолетовом.










Он просто блокирует и не загружает эти черви, а сайт нормально работает. Только я уведомление отключил, задрало. 

С отключенными жаваскриптами столбики все равно вверх растут.


----------



## coth

в конце страницы заражённый код и находится.

A.s.78rus
некоторый софт имеет дырки и уязвимости позволяющие запустить приложение без ведома пользователя. вчерашний вирус использовал дыру в плагине adobe acrobat. сегодняшний судя по всему тотже самый. более того - все кто заражён вирусом сайт же и атакуют, приписывая код в футер через дыру в каком-то сервисе на сервере.


----------



## nhoi

Думая что у меня adobe acrobat пытается открыться, и грузится сек 15 когда все фото загрузились. Теперь все ясно.


----------



## coth

судя по всему дыры в софте не было. был хакнут аккаунт одного их админов. через него вирус и заносился. так что это не пользователи не виноваты. но на вирусы провериться надо. судя по гуглу вирус достаточно популярный но на предмет того, что он делает не гуглил. скачайте dr.web cureit и касперский avz и провертесь из под безопасного режима (f8 перед загрузкой системы)

всем модераторам - советую не хранить пароли на компьютере и особенно в браузере.


----------



## skasski

А почему Красноярск до сих пор в инкубаторе, при том что постов у него больше чем у Ростова с Тюменью вместе взятых?


----------



## roi95

Потому что там до последнего времени из активных был всего один всем известный человек с сомнительной адекватностью.


----------



## ancov

Неправда, Gre4ko там очень активен, еще несколько людей. Красноярск заслуживает отдельной ветки, по-моему.


----------



## roi95

Ну Гречко появился в марте,а форум обновился в апреле,поэтому тогда сложно было судить,насколько он будет активным. Сейчас уже бесспорно Красноярск заслуживает своей ветки. И Уфа тоже.


----------



## Askario

+1 Красу и Уфе. Жаль, что самарцы малоактивны.


----------



## xfury

Скоро и инкубатор ликвидируем. Лишь бы обратно никого туда не засунули.


----------



## xameleon

Как насчёт подраздела "Построено" в Екатеринбургской ветке?
Hyatt туда просится, а за ним и Антей подтянется.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

и интурист...
но в принципе рановато...


----------



## ambient

Немного статистики http://www.big-boards.com/board/361/


----------



## Ysh

вот это интересно. немцы и колумбийцы атакуют


----------



## Siberian

И что интересно, Польша. Их почему-то везде много, в той же Википедии... Интересно, с чем это связано?


----------



## Askario

В Польше очень большая интернетомания.


----------



## flatron

Siberian said:


> И что интересно, Польша. Их почему-то везде много, в той же Википедии... Интересно, с чем это связано?


да везде в мире их почему-то полно...Польшу отчего-то знают даже лучше,чем Россию.


----------



## Ysh

ну в России интернетизация поменьше, потому что позже началась.
а Польша страна большая, густонаселенная


----------



## ALEXEJ

Если кто помнит поляки-были первыми челноками на территории бывшего соцлагеря. Очень удивился когда на множестве визиток и некоторых вывесках в Стамбуле (1998 г.) было 2 языка турецкий и польский. Кстати фирменное обращение турок в стамбульских магазинах -коллега- скорее всего из польского укоренилось. Уж больно народ пронырливый и общительный, покой им только снится :lol:


----------



## ambient

Зависит также от развития высотного строительства в стране. В Варшаве неплохой скайлайн. Но при этом что-то про Польшу ничего особо не слышно и не видно, известных людей, брендов и т.д.


----------



## skasski

> В Польше очень большая интернетомания. 

Но именно это форум в Польше реально популярен. Наверное просто оказася в свое время в своем месте, как ЖЖ в России.
Вообще интересно что сайт попуярнее там, где небоскребов особо нет, за исключением Эмиратов:


Skyscrapercity.com traffic rank in other countries:

* 1,294 Argentina
* 2,118 Australia
* 1,680 Bangladesh
* 1,046 Brazil
* 2,388 Canada
* 1,187 Chile
* 21,265 China
* 496 Colombia
* 381 Croatia
* 7,465 France
* 5,834 Germany
* 1,784 Greece
* 1,570 India
* 1,927 Indonesia
* 2,057 Ireland
* 1,472 Italy
* 1,127 Malaysia
* 757 Mexico
* 1,165 Netherlands
* 1,412 Nigeria
* 740 Pakistan
* 188 Panama
* 586 Peru
* 448 Philippines
* 370 Poland
* 1,184 Portugal
* 1,538 Romania
* 3,318 Russia
* 3,858 Saudi Arabia
* 772 Serbia and Montenegro
* 1,037 South Africa
* 1,220 South Korea
* 1,293 Spain
* 985 Sri Lanka
* 2,382 Thailand
* 4,741 Turkey
* 653 United Arab Emirates
* 1,948 United Kingdom
* 5,903 United States
* 565 Venezuela


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Народ, а у меня предложение: сделать по Ебургу такую же ветвь, как Москве и Питеру. Но это - так, мелочи.. Я предлагаю по мере появления проектов разбивать ветки городов на собственно темы о городе и небоскрёбы в городе. Как в Питере. А то очень долго порой приходится копаться, чтобы найти реальные высотки.


----------



## pberz

Скажите, а уже было предложение создать в международной ветке General Fotografy ветку типа "Russia - some foto per day" как это есть для многих других стран, в том числе Украины?


----------



## ambient

skasski said:


> Вообще интересно что сайт попуярнее там, где небоскребов особо нет


Ну как же. Китай на первом месте с гигантским отрывом. Более развивающейся страны в ближайшие 10-30 лет не будет. А потом кто бы как не развивался, если Китай и догонят, то лет через 100.

Вообще важны здесь не столько небоскрёбы, сколько урбанизация в целом.


----------



## ambient

pberz said:


> Скажите, а уже было предложение создать в международной ветке General Fotografy ветку типа "Russia - some foto per day" как это есть для многих других стран, в том числе Украины?


Давайте сделаем. Надо будет сделать ещё ветку здесь для предложения и отбора фоток туда. Кто из модераторов или участников готов взяться на роль ведущего такого топика?


----------



## skasski

> Ну как же. Китай на первом месте с гигантским отрывом.

Это как бэ не противоречит тексту цитаты и таблике выше, сайт в Поднебесной совсем непопулярен.


----------



## coth

skasski
а источник информации будем указывать или можно удалять твое сообщение?


----------



## skasski

Собственно: http://alexa.com/siteinfo/skyscrapercity.com

Кстати больше всего народу из Индии.


----------



## coth

alexa популярно толкько в сша. так что брать во внимание статистику за пределами сша не стоит. её погрешность около 100%.


----------



## skasski

> её погрешность около 100%. 

На этот счет есть разные мнения. Но в любом случае в масштабах мира точнее ничего нет.


----------



## ambient

skasski said:


> Это как бэ не противоречит тексту цитаты и таблике выше, сайт в Поднебесной совсем непопулярен.


Поясни. У Китая там максимальный показатель.


----------



## ambient

pberz said:


> Скажите, а уже было предложение создать в международной ветке General Fotografy ветку типа "Russia - some foto per day" как это есть для многих других стран, в том числе Украины?


Есть! http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=916096


----------



## pberz

ambient, отлично! Теперь бы попиарить как-то)


----------



## ancov

^^ Придется к украинцам перебазироваться  У них темка-то еще жива.


----------



## soloveich

уже далеко не первый раз hno:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=963976
постоянно людям приходится прикладывать какие то усилия... нет что бы для всех сделать удобно.
кот, извини, но ты упёртый [...].


----------



## coth

это не я упёртый - это ты слушать не хочешь


----------



## xfury

^^
Вы оба упертые, если честно. Уже не первый раз эта тема возникает.


----------



## roi95

Ну неужели иностранцам так сложно зайти в нашу фотосекцию и найти интересующий город? Мы же не на иероглифах пишем. Я против дубляжа.


----------



## ambient

Для них кирилица немногим проще иероглифов. Причём ладно бы ещё названия городов опознать - можно при желании, хотя большинство просто плюнет и не будет париться. Они даже опознать какой из разделов есть фотосекция не смогут.


----------



## XD

ambient said:


> Для них кирилица немногим проще иероглифов. Причём ладно бы ещё названия городов опознать - можно при желании, хотя большинство просто плюнет и не будет париться. Они даже опознать какой из разделов есть фотосекция не смогут.


Есть ведь translate.google.com
Совсем уж лень зайти?
Переводит ужас, но город то можно найти.


----------



## xameleon

Я немного знаю корейский алфавит. Учил - сравнивая английские и корейские названия станций метро. Если мы хотим чтобы иностранцы приобщались к русскому, то дублировать необходимо.


----------



## ambient

XD said:


> Есть ведь translate.google.com
> Совсем уж лень зайти?


Да, лень. А большинству и в голову не придёт бесплатно заниматься такой скрупулёзной исследовательской работой.


----------



## coth

Ну если лень бесплатно для себя заниматься когда только себе необходимо, то можно пойти боком. При незнании Испанского, Итальянского или Японского мне ничто не мешает читать их секции.



Я ещё раз выскажу для непонятливых.

Местные секции не ориентированы на туристов. Для этого есть Всемирная секция.


----------



## AutoUnion

coth said:


> Местные секции не ориентированы на туристов. Для этого есть Всемирная секция.


Правильно!

Кому надо что-то, то разберётся!


----------



## New York Morning

Мой вопрос проигнорировали


----------



## AlexP

ambient said:


> Да, лень. А большинству и в голову не придёт бесплатно заниматься такой скрупулёзной исследовательской работой.


Какая скурпулёзная работа? Вот всё по-английски: http://translate.googleusercontent....le.com&usg=ALkJrhjfWOi3V6wW1qb1zBACNxKlN6eaNA

Может быть такую ссылку на главной странице SSC рядом с входом на русскую секцию прикрутить??


----------



## IG

AlexP said:


> Какая скурпулёзная работа? Вот всё по-английски: http://translate.googleusercontent....le.com&usg=ALkJrhjfWOi3V6wW1qb1zBACNxKlN6eaNA


Прикольно переводит )) Для показа и обсуждения фотографий Российских городов >> To show and discuss photos U.S. cities )))


----------



## coth

Есть ещё несколько разных сервисов. Они упомянуты в анонсе.


----------



## New York Morning

А не проще ли прикрепить тему что-то типа *For Foreign Visitors,* где бы они и спрашивали - что, как и куда?


----------



## XD

так у нас и так есть
"How to read and understand Russian forum"


----------



## New York Morning

И этого не достаточно?


----------



## coth

New York Morning said:


> Мой вопрос проигнорировали


Тот вопрос не по адресу.


----------



## New York Morning

*coth,* а какой адрес то? 
Где спросить?


----------



## coth

по прикидкам 500 тыс будет в середине-конце января


----------



## Ysh

coth said:


> уже, но пока не для всех


а как это возможно, интересно?


----------



## Ysh

kharlam said:


> ysh, do u have skype? i have wine,hehe.


I don't, sorry. Anyway, cheers:cheers:
Long live SSC!


----------



## New York Morning

ambient said:


> New York Morning, а что у тебя за изображение в подписи? И почему SSC на 37-м месте? В некоторых разделах он там и на первом. Для стимула?


Основной критерий - количество постов. У первого форума их полтора миллиарда.



ALEXEJ said:


> Ну а фигли там непонятного, убери крайние скобки, включи фантазию и воспоминания об удалённом треде женщины и секс.... и всё станет яссссна :lol: (подсказко : углы вверху- эт коленки )


Да кот это блин. Ну не умею я с детства рисовать!  Придумали мля, фрейдисты :lol:

Так, еще сыкунду. Сегодня в обед было:










Сохранял страницы, чтоб почитать потом, т.к. нэта на работе пока нет, и заодно сохранил главную. Как сейчас уже 400? То есть +75 000. А в общем посткаунте только около +40 000. :nuts:
Или это из-за GMT?


----------



## AutoUnion

coth said:


> по прикидкам 500 тыс будет в середине-конце января


Надо поставит задачу что-бы 500 000 было 31 декабря в ................24.00!


----------



## mr. MyXiN

New York Morning said:


> Так, еще сыкунду. Сегодня в обед было:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Сохранял страницы, чтоб почитать потом, т.к. нэта на работе пока нет, и заодно сохранил главную. Как сейчас уже 400? То есть +75 000. А в общем посткаунте только около +40 000. :nuts:
> Или это из-за GMT?


страничку то сохранял разлогинившись?) посты в чайной показываются (учитваются) только участникам


----------



## New York Morning

*mr. MyXiN,* в десятку! Точно. Бергэ (что бы это ни значило :lol


----------



## Ysh

AutoUnion said:


> Надо поставит задачу что-бы 500 000 было 31 декабря в ................24.00!


Не выйдет. Не сделаем столько. Я думаю, в конце февраля будет полмиллиона. Соответственно, миллион - где-то через два года. Если не устроим в рунете аццкий пиар.


----------



## AutoUnion

Ysh said:


> Не выйдет. Не сделаем столько.


Хе-Хе запускаем пяток новых тем про Украину и.................будет пол лимона!


----------



## New York Morning

Уж проще присоединить Украину к России :lol:


----------



## Ysh

New York Morning said:


> Уж проще присоединить Украину к России :lol:


по-моему, это как раз сложнее:lol:


----------



## New York Morning

У меня сегодня тоже мини юбилей. 
Пойду спать :cheers:


----------



## Ysh

New York Morning said:


> У меня сегодня тоже мини юбилей.
> Пойду спать :cheers:


поздравяю! силён - 7000 с марта, при том что в чайной не считаются посты


----------



## flatron

Ysh said:


> поздравяю! силён - 7000 с марта, при том что в чайной не считаются посты


да,это пожалуй единственный российский форумчанин,который активнее меня
Только я вот никак не пойму,где эти 7 тыс постов?
В какой теме ты был столь активен?


----------



## ambient

New York Morning said:


> Основной критерий - количество постов


А я так не считаю. Много постов часто из-за флуда.


----------



## Ysh

flatron said:


> да,это пожалуй единственный российский форумчанин,который активнее меня
> Только я вот никак не пойму,где эти 7 тыс постов?
> В какой теме ты был столь активен?


В фотосекции, по-моему.


----------



## flatron

Ysh said:


> В фотосекции, по-моему.


и там нереально. Если только каждую фотку отдельным постом выкладывать.
Я просто хожу по всем веткам и не вижу эти 7 тыс сообщений. Вот Сибериана вижу везде и понимаю,да,так и есть,за эти годы почти 10 тыс.


----------



## Ysh

flatron said:


> и там нереально. Если только каждую фотку отдельным постом выкладывать.
> Я просто хожу по всем веткам и не вижу эти 7 тыс сообщений. Вот Сибериана вижу везде и понимаю,да,так и есть,за эти годы почти 10 тыс.


хм. ну может по другим веткам ходит... я вот иногда во французский "Винный бар" заглядывю.:cheers:


----------



## New York Morning

Я просто везде. + я Девид Блейн :lol:


----------



## AutoUnion

flatron said:


> да,это пожалуй единственный российский форумчанин,который активнее меня


Ну многие начинали за здравие, а потом сдувались


----------



## Nelton

flatron said:


> :lol::lol:
> Очень смешно.
> А с чего вы взяли,что её не строят?
> Вы хоть раз заходили в ветку,посвященную ей?
> Построено уже 4 подземных этажа
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43974092&postcount=597
> В неё уже вложено больше половины средств на постройку.
> Nelton,вы из какого города?


Да я в курсе.
но на сколько я знаю, то на этапе перехода к надземным этажам проект приобрел статус "предложено".

Если же таки выбрали что-то и начали строить, то это будет типичный пример того, что людям из других городов было бы интересно узнать и увидеть, но из-за мегатонн флейма в сбж ветке они её смотрят не каждый день и действительно интересные события пропускают.


----------



## XD

Ysh said:


> Предлагаю спортивные темы выделить в отдельную секцию. Их уже довольно много, и будет еще больше.


А по мне не надо все разделять, а то начинаешь чувствовать себя бабкой в трамвае, которая открывает кошелку, достает сумочку, закрывает кошелку, открывает сумочку, достает кошелек, закрывает сумочку, открывает кошелку, ложит сумочку, закрывает кошелку, открывает кошелек, достает деньги, закрывает кошелек, открывает кошелку, достает сумочку, закрывает кошелку, открывает сумочку, ложит кошелек, закрывает сумочку, открывает кошелку, ложит сумочку, закрывает кошелку и..... (Это вообще относится ко всему интернету)

И так много тем глубоко закопаны.


----------



## Ysh

так легче будет искать глубоко закопанные темы


----------



## AutoUnion

kossia said:


> Может быть можно пока сделать отдельную ДВ ветку... с Хабаровском, Владиком и Петропавловском?!


Надо наверное сделать разделы согласно территориальному делению России, т.е. 

*Центральный федеральный округ, Южный, Северо-западный, Приволжский, Сибирский, Дальневосточный, Уральский* 
А инкубатор вообще убрать, точнее темы и регионы разложить по их окружному принципу и принадлежности..........................ну когда город или регион перерастает окружную тему, то тогда выделяется на главную.

А в самих окружных разделах можно сразу-же открыть темы для областей и городов например в Северо-Западном округе .....................*Архангельская, Вологодская, Калининградская, Мурманская, Новгородская, Псковская, Карелия, Коми*

Питер и Ленинградская обл уже есть, Если вдруг посетители из тех мест увидят что тема есть, но в ней пока пусто это может их повергнуть к регистрации


----------



## KLoun

AutoUnion said:


> *Центральный федеральный округ, Южный, Северо-западный, Приволжский, Сибирский, Дальневосточный, Уральский*
> А инкубатор вообще убрать, точнее темы и регионы разложить по их окружному принципу и принадлежности..........................ну когда город или регион перерастает окружную тему, то тогда выделяется на главную.


Это, ИМХО (истинное мнение хрен оспоришь), было бы самым правильным, но вроде как Илье такой вариант чем-то не нравится.


----------



## AutoUnion

KLoun said:


> Это, ИМХО (истинное мнение хрен оспоришь), было бы самым правильным, но вроде как Илье такой вариант чем-то не нравится.


Ну видимо нравиться выискивать и распихивать темы по их местам  Вообще мне кажется что если будут Федеральные округа а в них все входящие туда регионы (за исключением тех которые уже вынесены отдельно) это значительно упростит не только модерацию , но главное поиск нужного города или области


----------



## kossia

AutoUnion said:


> Надо наверное сделать разделы согласно территориальному делению России, т.е.
> 
> *Центральный федеральный округ, Южный, Северо-западный, Приволжский, Сибирский, Дальневосточный, Уральский*
> А инкубатор вообще убрать, точнее темы и регионы разложить по их окружному принципу и принадлежности..........................ну когда город или регион перерастает окружную тему, то тогда выделяется на главную.
> 
> А в самих окружных разделах можно сразу-же открыть темы для областей и городов например в Северо-Западном округе .....................*Архангельская, Вологодская, Калининградская, Мурманская, Новгородская, Псковская, Карелия, Коми*
> 
> Питер и Ленинградская обл уже есть, Если вдруг посетители из тех мест увидят что тема есть, но в ней пока пусто это может их повергнуть к регистрации


Я за!!! Мне очень нравитйся!


----------



## soloveich

KLoun said:


> Это, ИМХО (истинное мнение хрен оспоришь), было бы самым правильным, но вроде как Илье такой вариант чем-то не нравится.


модераторам тут много здравых мыслей не нравятся.
а не сменить ли нам тут власть?..


----------



## kossia

При всём уважении к модам мне кажется что лучше разделить форум на ФО и дать отдельную часть Москве и Питеру (ну и может быть Екатеринбургу).

В Американской ветке такая система вродебы тоже работает!


----------



## coth

Пока ничего не планируется. Может после нового года.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Деление по округам - это отличная идея.


----------



## AutoUnion

kossia said:


> При всём уважении к модам мне кажется что лучше разделить форум на ФО и дать отдельную часть Москве и Питеру (ну и может быть Екатеринбургу).


Почему только Москве и Питеру? 

Логичнее было-бы Округа и отдельно самый заметный регион даного округа т.е. 

Центральный федеральный округ и отдельно Москва
Северо-западный и отдельно Питер
Уральский и отдельно Екатеринбург
Приволжский и отдельно Казань? или Н.Новгород?
Южный и отдельно Ростов? или Кубань?
Сибирский и отдельно Новосибирск?
Дальневосточный и отдельно Хабаровск? или Владивосток?

А все остальные сидят в своём округе


----------



## roi95

Для чего что-то ещё разделять? Чем текущее положение не устраивает?


----------



## yahooeu

AutoUnion said:


> А все остальные сидят в своём округе


это же капец какая каша будет.
хуже чем в инкубаторе. 
обратное развитие какое-то


----------



## roi95

yahooeu said:


> это же капец какая каша будет.
> хуже чем в инкубаторе.
> обратное развитие какое-то


Будет эффект матрёшки,чтобы добраться до нужной темы.


----------



## Siberian

yahooeu said:


> это же капец какая каша будет.
> хуже чем в инкубаторе.
> обратное развитие какое-то


+1

И кто будет решать, какой город важнее? Ну нет уж..


----------



## K-Lex

Делить сейчас инкубатор (всего 4 неполных страницы, значительная часть тем которых уйдет в выделенные новые секции нескольких городов) на 7 искуственных секций и прятать в них уже выделенные крупные города это на сегодняшний день не лучшая идея.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Ничего не нужно выделять в ФО! Это ж будут бесконечные обиды тех, кому 'трон' не достался. Если делить по округам, то без 'главных' городов, и оставить на главной лишь две столицы.


----------



## Siberian

4miGO!!! said:


> Ничего не нужно выделять в ФО! Это ж будут бесконечные обиды тех, кому 'трон' не достался. Если делить по округам, то без 'главных' городов, и оставить на главной лишь две столицы.


Вот именно. Либо так, либо оставить как есть.


----------



## roi95

4miGO!!! said:


> Ничего не нужно выделять в ФО! Это ж будут бесконечные обиды тех, кому 'трон' не достался. Если делить по округам, то без 'главных' городов, и оставить на главной лишь две столицы.


Почему две? Обязательно нужно и третью столицу оставить!


----------



## kossia

skasski said:


> > Убрать всё из основы кроме Мск и СПб.
> 
> Это с какой стати, если до недавнего времени в Ебурге было в 5 раз больше интересных объектов чем в Питере. Впрочем в Питере и сейчас ничего интересного нет.
> 
> 
> Кстати и в Москве надо все разбросать по темам, а то как-то странно: Cити где-то на отшибе а на первой странице всякие зодиаки с телевизорами.


Потомучто Москва и Санкт-Петербург столицы они должны бесспорно быть на главной! 

И я думаю что в Екатеринбурге можно пораскидать по подтемам... а то там ничево не понять!


----------



## skasski

В конечном итоге темы никому не мешают, а нахождание их на главной будет их продвигать. Ведь понятно что здесь народу из Самары больше чем к примеру из Саратова.


----------



## KLoun

*skasski*, ну йошкин кот (це не про момератора), посмотри как "главная" устроена. Все основные подразделы и так будут засвечены на главной, только в том виде, как сейчас, например, московские "ММДЦ" и "НКМ".


----------



## kossia

KLoun said:


> *skasski*"НКМ".


?? chto takoe?


----------



## ALEXEJ

Такие бурные дебаты... а чем собственно текущая структура форума не устраивает, в толк не возьму. Вывести из сумрака Красноярск, Уфу, Самару и ДВ. В чём преимущество или удобство ФО-деления?


----------



## ALEXEJ

skasski said:


> Ведь понятно что здесь народу из Самары больше чем к примеру из Саратова.


Странно.... мне это совсем не очевидно... статистику плиз....


----------



## roi95

Действительно,саратовцев здесь около 30 человек,из них активных порядка 10. Из Самары от силы припомню троих,ни одного активного.


----------



## skasski

> Странно.... мне это совсем не очевидно... статистику плиз....

Население больше, а значит пользователей. Конечно еще интересность проектов влияет, но их не там ни там нет.


----------



## KLoun

ALEXEJ said:


> Такие бурные дебаты... а чем собственно текущая структура форума не устраивает, в толк не возьму.


Перегрузка "главницы" и "инкубатора".



ALEXEJ said:


> В чём преимущество или удобство ФО-деления?


Логика, однозначная структуризация, плюс некоторым (это не про кого-то конкретно) будет полезно политическую и экономическую географию страны поизучать


----------



## AutoUnion

ALEXEJ said:


> Такие бурные дебаты... а чем собственно текущая структура форума не устраивает, в толк не возьму. Вывести из сумрака Красноярск, Уфу, Самару и ДВ. В чём преимущество или удобство ФО-деления?


В том что при нынешнем развитии форума, скоро на главной будет 20-25 городов и это не предел, ведь если смотреть вперёд теоретически там может прописаться любой российский город население которого более 300.000 жителей или областной центр


----------



## kossia

AutoUnion said:


> В том что при нынешнем развитии форума, скоро на главной будет 20-25 городов и это не предел, ведь если смотреть вперёд теоретически там может прописаться любой российский город население которого более 300.000 жителей или областной центр


+100... ещё кризис закончится... будет строй.бум... и вообще кранты этой системе...

а уже сейчас тяжело чтото найти в инкубаторе!

А также в некоторых темах навигировать невозможно... тот же Екатеринбург всегда завален... нужно несколько разделов! Под главным разделом Москвы можно было бы приделать суб-раздел ММДЦ!

А вообще в Америке же тоже нет чётких границ на территории, но всё же разделили на Мидвест... Нордист...и.т.д!


----------



## Siberian

У нас это "четкое" тоже четкое только на бумаге. Кто такие полпреды и что они решают... Вот наш полпред по СФО вообще смех и грех (к примеру на открытии метромоста в Омске сказал нечто "сегодня мы открываем этот замечательный мост в городе Москве..." или "перспективы у Сибири не радужные, прежде всего из-за малой плотности населения"... И кто таких назначает?? :nuts: Они нужны лишь как болтуны на разных официальных мероприятиях.


----------



## AutoUnion

KLoun said:


> Логика, однозначная структуризация, плюс некоторым (это не про кого-то конкретно) будет полезно политическую и экономическую географию страны поизучать


Да хотя-бы просто географию подъучили уже польза будет................. а то меня тут по началу спрашивали где в России находится такой город Ревель?


----------



## ALEXEJ

AutoUnion said:


> В том что при нынешнем развитии форума, скоро на главной будет 20-25 городов и это не предел, ведь если смотреть вперёд теоретически там может прописаться любой российский город население которого более 300.000 жителей или областной центр


В этом случае конечно, спору нет, но пока вроде нет 20-25 городов, и 300 тысячники вроде даже близко не светятся.... В этом случае, пожалуй это и будет упрощением и улучшением, но в текущей ситуации... весь ДВ не сравнится даже с Саратовом, уже не говоря о НиНо и Казани, а ведь это один ПривФО, не соразмерно как-то... А один только Новосиб дает инфы больше чем все вместе взятые СЗФО, ЦФО, ДВФО, а там ещё и Омск, Барнаул, Красноярск и другие..


----------



## kossia

Ну Дальневосточный каждый деньдаёт много интерессной инфы... думаю что ево в лижайшее время надо отделить!!! Ну а из ЦФО есть интерессный Белгород и Воронеж...

Самое главное чтобы чтото изменилось... потомучто Красноярск, Пермь, Уфу и ДВ нужно изять из инкубатора!!!


----------



## KLoun

kossia said:


> Под главным разделом Москвы можно было бы приделать суб-раздел ММДЦ!


Тёзка, окстись, Москва уже задолго до твоего прихода (на форум, а не в этот мир ) на подразделы (субфорумы) "побита".


----------



## kossia

KLoun said:


> Тёзка, окстись, Москва уже задолго до твоего прихода (на форум, а не в этот мир ) на подразделы (субфорумы) "побита".


Нет.. я иммею ввиду чтобы на главной под Москвой отдельно стояло ММДЦ!


----------



## IG

kossia said:


> Нет.. я иммею ввиду чтобы на главной под Москвой отдельно стояло ММДЦ!


Так он там какбе и есть, прямо под Москвой


----------



## AutoUnion

kossia said:


> Нет.. я иммею ввиду чтобы на главной под Москвой отдельно стояло ММДЦ!


А чем тебя не устраивает *ММДЦ Москва-Сити и Большой Сити*??


----------



## kossia

AutoUnion said:


> А чем тебя не устраивает *ММДЦ Москва-Сити и Большой Сити*??


oihno:


----------



## XD

Может так сделать?


----------



## coth

Нет так не будет. А что будет, то будет не раньше нового года.


----------



## AutoUnion

coth said:


> Нет так не будет. А что будет, то будет не раньше нового года.


Ну так МЫ и не расчитываем на скорое решение :lol: Главное выработать правильную концепцию дальнейшего развития  Идеальных видов форума не бывает.


----------



## ikeamen

XD said:


> Может так сделать?
> 
> <Другие города>


а почему нет <Другие столицы>?? :lol:


----------



## Ysh

ну что, до нового года 31 день - и 36 с хвостом тыщ комментов до полуляма!


----------



## AutoUnion

Ysh said:


> ну что, до нового года 31 день - и 36 с хвостом тыщ комментов до полуляма!


А всё рекорда не будет hno:, Поскольку главный флюдёр "клаву на гвоздь повесил" !


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

AutoUnion said:


> А всё рекорда не будет hno:, Поскольку главный флюдёр "клаву на гвоздь повесил" !


ты про нью йорка?


----------



## kossia

XD said:


> Может так сделать?


Смысл?


----------



## xfury

coth said:


> Нет так не будет. А что будет, то будет не раньше нового года.


А что будет?


----------



## yahooeu

^^ думаю они сами этого не знают ещё


----------



## XD

ikeamen said:


> а почему нет <Другие столицы>?? :lol:


----------



## ikeamen

^^
вот!
так гораздо лучше! :lol:


----------



## Ysh

AutoUnion said:


> А всё рекорда не будет hno:, Поскольку главный флюдёр "клаву на гвоздь повесил" !


какого рекорда? 500 000?


----------



## roi95

Думаю,500 тысяч в районе Рождества случится.


----------



## Medoed

roi95 said:


> Думаю,500 тысяч в районе Рождества случится.


Если по тысяче сообщений в день - то да.


----------



## Ysh

ну хоть до Рождества


----------



## yahooeu

по тыще в день тут не пишут


----------



## Ysh

когда как
иногда и поболее


----------



## soloveich

т.е. всяких уродов мы не подтираем, а тему о том что было бы неплохо это делать нах?..


----------



## Ysh

наеврное, надо смириться


----------



## Ysh

осталось 30 000 до большого юбилея


----------



## coth

27400 на самом деле. мы считаем всё включая модераторский раздел.


----------



## Ysh

а мы его не видим
как же праздновать, если до 500 000 доберемся и не узнаем?


----------



## coth

об этом будет сообщено дополнительно


----------



## Askario

У одного меня форум колбасит (зауживает)?


----------



## Olh

У меня тоже зауживает,...местами.


----------



## Siberian

^^ Я думаю это не глюк, ему фиксированную ширину сделали...
Может баннеры по бокам хотят повесить??


----------



## Frozer

пипец


----------



## ALEXEJ

Да, точно, "зажимают" форум, а я уже устал настройки разные тыкать, думал что-то слетело hno:


----------



## Askario

Хоть бы 1024 пикс сделали ширину, а то с этими 800 на моём экране - ну просто шнурок


----------



## Igor

Надеюсь это пройдет.


----------



## Ysh

наверное, глюк, все же


----------



## Siberian

Да никакой это не глюк, явно в коде страницы теперь указано

<div class="page" style="*width:800px*; text-align:left">

Ширина 800 пикселей.


----------



## Ysh

Значит, эксперименты...
Нет, мне кажется раньше было удобнее.


----------



## alley cat

Siberian said:


> Да никакой это не глюк, явно в коде страницы теперь указано
> 
> <div class="page" style="*width:800px*; text-align:left">
> 
> Ширина 800 пикселей.


Ну тогда почему большие фото не за уживаются?


----------



## Siberian

^^ При жесткой верстке от этого проблематично избавиться. Либо запрещать постить широкие фотки, либо вот так будет.


----------



## Medoed

Блин, неудобно стало.
На широком экране узенькой полосой...


----------



## ikeamen

Siberian said:


> Да никакой это не глюк, явно в коде страницы теперь указано
> 
> <div class="page" style="*width:800px*; text-align:left">
> 
> Ширина 800 пикселей.


конечно не глюк. в vBulletin вид форума меняется переключением одной кнопки..

если бы это была случайность то уже давно бы поставили на место..

так что привыкаем, товарищи


----------



## ikeamen

Medoed said:


> Блин, неудобно стало.
> На широком экране узенькой полосой...


поворачивай монитор на 90 градусов и будет счастье


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

а почему заместо баннера реклама ctbuh?


----------



## Ysh

слушайте, у меня обратно все вернулось))


----------



## Siberian

Ну и слава богу )


----------



## ikeamen

а у меня продолжает форум колбасить.
то широкий форум то узкий.. то старый баннер (щас там Касабланка) то новый..


----------



## Akril

ikeamen said:


> а у меня продолжает форум колбасить.
> то широкий форум то узкий.. то старый баннер (щас там Касабланка) то новый..


Такая же фигня.


----------



## jackass94

У меня тоже всё снова нормально :cheers:


----------



## Ysh

ikeamen said:


> а у меня продолжает форум колбасить.
> то широкий форум то узкий.. то старый баннер (щас там Касабланка) то новый..


да, и у меня


----------



## Medoed

Вроде вернулся широкий формат...


----------



## ikeamen

видимо какой-то хрен полазив в коде забыл закрыть табличный тэг:rant:


----------



## ALEXEJ

вот это и называется "по просьбам трудящихся"


----------



## Ysh

ну и баннер кстати сегодня


----------



## yahooeu

да кстати.
кому RIP то?


----------



## Ysh

всем упавшим вниз


----------



## xfury

yahooeu said:


> да кстати.
> кому RIP то?


Пользователь из английской секции, вчера в Швейцарии погиб. Бейсджампингом увлекался.


----------



## kossia

Тойсть если ктото из нас помрёт то тоже для нас баннер сделают?!


----------



## Ysh

kossia said:


> Тойсть если ктото из нас помрёт то тоже для нас баннер сделают?!


Не для всех.........


----------



## yahooeu

если тут кто-то помрёт (не дай бог конечно), то на форуме об этом возможно и не узнают даже


----------



## ancov

Ну если соберусь помирать, сообщу дату и место


----------



## kossia

yahooeu said:


> если тут кто-то помрёт (не дай бог конечно), то на форуме об этом возможно и не узнают даже


Ну если вы неделю от меня ничево не услышите...


----------



## kharlam

так у него наверное ник был DOWNFALLEN?


----------



## KLoun

kharlam said:


> так у него наверное ник был DOWNFALLEN?


А на банер тыкнуть не судьба?


----------



## coth

В 500000 на НГ не укладваемся. Будет поряком 498 тыс. Так что не хватит 2 тыс (в среднем в день 1050-1100) до новогоднего юбилея.


----------



## Ysh

ну и ладно
из-за этого небо на землю не упадет

(а виноват во всем New York Morning, дезертир)


----------



## alley cat

К рождеству осилим.


----------



## Ysh

490 000


----------



## coth

492667 если быть точнее. Так что не будет 500000 к новому году. А будет ближе к рождеству, ибо в первые дни разумеется сильный спад будет.


----------



## Ysh

7000 можно и нафлудить за 3 дня)


----------



## flatron

рейтинг самых больших тредов в российском SSC

1. Третья столица(городские проблемы) 20 970
2. Надо ли строить Охта-центр (Санкт-Петербург) 6 937
3. Украина (Чайная) 6 111
4. Экономика России(Экономика и технологии) 5 567
5. Строительство в Новосибирске(Новосибирск) 5 508
6. Строительство в Екатеринбурге 5 053
7. Футбольный тред (Спорт,культура,жизнь) 4 887
8. Строительство в Барнауле 4 727


----------



## yahooeu

^^ самых больших городских секций

1. Москва 65,336
2. Екатеринбург 37,797
3. Санкт-Петербург 31,105
4. Новосибирск 25,988
5. Нижний Новгород 12,343
6. Казань 10,381
7. Омск 9,723
8. Барнаул 9,542
9. Саратов 6,812
10. Краснодарский край 5,323
11. Ростов-на-Дону 4,952
12. Тюмень 3,412
13. Волгоград 2,006
14. Челябинск 1,574
15. Кузбасс 1,420


----------



## flatron

да,нижегородцы появились на форуме совсем недавно и так уже хорошо раскрутились
Помню,как полтора года назад ни одного нижегородца не было ещё.
Молодцы!
Причем особенно разует ваша спокойность и адекватность.:cheers:


----------



## yahooeu

^^ шайка флудеров:lol:
спасибо за хорошие слова.

ЗЫ. сегодня ровно год моего присутствия на SSC..28 декабря


----------



## xfury

^^
Мои поздравления с годом. 
Да нижегородцы сильно развились. Сразу и намного.


----------



## kossia

Рад за Нижний-Новгород и поздравляю Яхууу! Я на самом деле узнал много новово о Нижнем-Новгороде от Нижегородских форумчан!:cheers:


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

дык 
приезжайте лично - еще больше узнаете


----------



## roi95

Скоро будем!


----------



## New York Morning

Ysh said:


> ну и ладно
> из-за этого небо на землю не упадет
> 
> (а виноват во всем New York Morning, дезертир)


Ну-ну, я все слышу :lol:


----------



## Askario

Ну-ну, нижегородцы, нафлудили


----------



## kossia

New York Morning said:


> Ну-ну, я все слышу :lol:


А ты что подчитываеш ещё форум?


----------



## yahooeu

New York Morning said:


> Ну-ну, я все слышу :lol:


так, ты всё ещё здесь?))


----------



## Kvin

А самарцев нету, а ведь город миллионик, очень жалко....Самара АУ


----------



## New York Morning

kossia said:


> А ты что подчитываеш ещё форум?


подчищщиваю. есть такая профессия - форумы подчищщать. :lol:


----------



## AutoUnion

New York Morning said:


> подчищщиваю. есть такая профессия - форумы подчищщать. :lol:


до 1 января осталось 2 дня а ты почитываешь  клаву в руки и быстро печатать нам до счастья пары тысяч сообщени не хватает


----------



## New York Morning

Дай человеку рыбу...

Откройте новогодний трид, чатового типа, где пишите все свои ощущения, ожидания, прогнозы и пр. по поводу НГ.


----------



## New York Morning

Дай человеку рыбу...

Откройте новогодний трид, чатового типа, где пишите все свои ощущения, ожидания, прогнозы и пр. по поводу НГ.


----------



## XD

New York Morning said:


> SSC!
> Let's make SSC the biggest and the best. Now we are *35*th


уже 34й.


----------



## New York Morning

XD said:


> уже 34й.


Хоть один человек перевел мою подпись. :lol:


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Kvin said:


> А самарцев нету, а ведь город миллионик, очень жалко....Самара АУ


угу, из Самары, Перми, Иркутска и Владика поболее народу хотелось бы.


----------



## Ysh

на 1 января будет 494 000


----------



## New York Morning

Больше


----------



## New York Morning

Ну, проект "пятихатка за два дня" провалился? Давайте хоть к Стараму Новому Году набьём? 

Офф: восимьпиццот...


----------



## roi95

Судя по всему,10 января будет юбилей.


----------



## AutoUnion

roi95 said:


> Судя по всему,10 января будет юбилей.


Будет 9 января в день моего 3-х летия на форуме! :banana:


----------



## Goromn

coth said:


> 492667 если быть точнее. Так что не будет 500000 к новому году. А будет ближе к рождеству, ибо в первые дни разумеется сильный спад будет.


Надо понимать, 500 000 уже состоялось?


----------



## New York Morning

497,502 пока.


----------



## Goromn

New York Morning said:


> 497,502 пока.


Прибавляем к этому дельту, о которй говорил *coth* и которая больше 2 600 и получаем сумму больше 500 000


----------



## New York Morning

Что за дельта еще?


----------



## Goromn

New York Morning said:


> Что за дельта еще?


Как я понял из контекста, она формируется за счет модераторского раздела и не отображается в общем счетчике.


----------



## New York Morning

Метро-2 сейчас вспомнил почему-то.


----------



## roi95

Goromn said:


> Как я понял из контекста, она формируется за счет модераторского раздела и не отображается в общем счетчике.


Ну и нафиг ее считать,если визуально ее не видно?


----------



## xfury

roi95 said:


> Ну и нафиг ее считать,если визуально ее не видно?


Ну они то есть, поэтому грех их не учитывать.


----------



## New York Morning

Бред какой-то...


----------



## xfury

Ух ты, Нью Йорка в "рид онли" перевели 

Полмиллиона тэо круто. Теперь нужно ждать очередной реорганизации (надеюсь администрация SSC сделает российской секции такой подарок) и выноса городов на главную.

Кстати, если выносить, то кого?


----------



## AutoUnion

xfury said:


> Кстати, если выносить, то кого?


На главную больше никого! Надо по ФО всех раскидывать!


----------



## xfury

AutoUnion said:


> На главную больше никого! Надо по ФО всех раскидывать!


Да ладно, тогда обиды будут
А если создать тупо большие секции по ФО - то это Каша будет.


----------



## AutoUnion

xfury said:


> Да ладно, тогда обиды будут
> А если создать тупо большие секции по ФО - то это Каша будет.


Обиды будут как раз когда кто-то на главной, а кто-то в инкубторе! Вот когда все будут в своих округах то и делить будет нечего.


----------



## xfury

AutoUnion said:


> Обиды будут как раз когда кто-то на главной, а кто-то в инкубторе! Вот когда все будут в своих округах то и делить будет нечего.


И как ты себе это представляешь?
Так хоть будут стремиться на главную попасть.

А так создадим кучу инкубаторов, где все вперемешку. Вернемся к тому, что было чуть более года назад, когда нынешний икубатор был по регионам поделен.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

xfury said:


> Теперь нужно ждать очередной реорганизации (надеюсь администрация SSC сделает российской секции такой подарок) и выноса городов на главную.
> 
> Кстати, если выносить, то кого?


вооо, это надо.
А то у многих стран все крупные города выведены.

Думаю, оптимально было бы вывести все города, что вне инкубатора. Остальные - со временем добавлять при наличии активности


----------



## yahooeu

это листать страницу замучаешься...не, не пойдёт тоже


----------



## jackass94

А мне кажется - дать отдельные ветки красноярскому, хабаровскому и приморскому краю и больше ничего не трогать, так как сейчас - вполне удобно


----------



## roi95

yahooeu said:


> это листать страницу замучаешься...не, не пойдёт тоже


Ну можно создать округа,а в них уже отдельные форумы городов,но тогда с главной страницы нашего форума придётся заходить в свой город уже в два клика. Зато путаницы и нагромождений никаких не будет.


----------



## yahooeu

^^

и под названием округов ссылки на некоторые города.

как тут:

Москва 
Московская агломерация и область
» *ММДЦ Москва-Сити и Большой Сити, Новое Кольцо Москвы, Моллы, Малоэтажное строительство *


----------



## xfury

Только тогда высока вероятность, что некоторые города затеряются где-то в глубинах. 

На то, что бы выделиться сейчас претендуют только: Красноярск , Хабаровск, Владивосток и Уфа. Конечно хотелось бы и Самару видеть на главной, но там обновления - штука крайне редкая. 

А то мы массово выносим города, теперь предлагаем массово вносить обратно. Имхо глупо.


----------



## yahooeu

в инкубаторе многие города намного активнее некоторых тех, что на главной (Кузбасс,Челябинск..)


----------



## Askario

Уфе и Кырску действительно нужны секции.


----------



## xfury

^^
Аскар, я не узнаю вас в гриме. Ты? И просишь секцию для Уфы 

Кстати ДВ можно отдельно выделить. И Хабаровск с Владивостоком туда запихнуть, ну и Петропаловск бонусом.


----------



## Ysh

насчет дальнего востока - поддерживаю
по нему уже прилично тем


----------



## Askario

xfury said:


> ^^
> Аскар, я не узнаю вас в гриме. Ты? И просишь секцию для Уфы


Какие проблемы?


----------



## xfury

Askario said:


> Какие проблемы?


Да нет, ничего :cheers:


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Мдэ, широка у нас страна, сложно разобраться))

Вообще, гляжу вот на Северную Америку, у них такие подразделы на главной:

» Canada | United States | Balt / Wash DC | Chicago | Florida | Miami | Los Angeles | New York City | Seattle | Tampa/St Pete | Toronto | Southeast | Westcoast | Midwest | Northeast

Т.е. несколько крупных городов выведены на главную, остальное - по регионам.



> На то, что бы выделиться сейчас претендуют только: Красноярск , Хабаровск, Владивосток и Уфа.


я бы еще Пермь добавил.

Может быть у нас сделать так:

Российский форум
- Региональные порталы 
- - Мск
- - СПб
- - ПФО
- - - НН
- - - Казань
- - - Самара
- - - и т.д.
- - ЦФО
- - УФО
- - и т.д.

но на главной всего форума сделать так: 
Российский форум 
» Москва, Спб, Екатеринбург, Нск, Ебург, НН и т.д.


----------



## New York Morning

Я не понимаю зачем ММДЦ на главной?


----------



## roi95

New York Morning said:


> Я не понимаю зачем ММДЦ на главной?


Где он на главной,когда он в "Москве"?


----------



## Siberian

yahooeu said:


> как итог: Саратов обогнал Барнаул.


Чего чего??? :lol:


----------



## yahooeu

mr. MyXiN said:


> это как так?) в барнауле около 10 т. сообщений, а у саратова около 7





Siberian said:


> Чего чего??? :lol:


:lol::lol:что-то меня переклинило вчера.
сорри,исправил


----------



## Siberian

^^ Не до конца исправил )) У тебя что с внимательностью, о чем думаешь, влюбился?


----------



## yahooeu

Siberian said:


> ^^ Не до конца исправил )) У тебя что с внимательностью, о чем думаешь, влюбился?


не совсем
теперь всё ок.


----------



## ikeamen

yahooeu said:


> ...
> 2. Екатеринбург 39,122 (+1325)
> ...
> 5. Нижний Новгород 13,477 (+1134)
> ...


фигасе у Нино прирост какой!!
в чем секрет?


----------



## flatron

ikeamen said:


> фигасе у Нино прирост какой!!
> в чем секрет?


такой прирост постов начинается либо когда начинаются разборки и флуд,либо когда начинается строительство каких-то интересных объектов.
Второе в наши кризисные времена маловероятно
В Питере осенью секция росла на 3 тыс постов каждый месяц,а всё из-за скандала с Охта-центром


----------



## Victor90

Появилась хорошая идея создать русскоязычную ветку для Грузии. Есть желающие заняться ее оформлением, в т.ч. наши грузинские друзья. Есть желающие также общаться и знакомиться с архитектурой Грузии в этой ветке не делая ее срачебельной. Как и в каком виде можно реализовать эту идею?


----------



## Askario

ikeamen said:


> фигасе у Нино прирост какой!!
> в чем секрет?


Появились новые юзеры, и все флудеры


----------



## ikeamen

а у нас вот падение уже который месяц  к нам бублин перестал ходить))


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

ikeamen said:


> фигасе у Нино прирост какой!!
> в чем секрет?


***скромно потупил глаза
:lol:



Askario said:


> Появились новые юзеры, и все флудеры


но-но-но! 



flatron said:


> такой прирост постов начинается либо когда начинаются разборки и флуд,либо когда начинается строительство каких-то интересных объектов.


У нас тут обсуждение рейтинга архитектуры 2008-2009, плюс еще локальный фототред со всякими закоулками тоже пользуется спросом.
Олдовые материалы собираем 
В общем - пока нет масштабных строек, заняться есть чем 

а ищо и генплан принимать скоро будут.


----------



## yahooeu

^^ да ладно тебе оправдываться-то

у нас это ещё поутихло немного..был периуд 1000 сообщений меньше чем за неделю



Askario said:


> Появились новые юзеры, и все флудеры


дык строек-то путных нет практически..а поболтать хочется всем


----------



## roi95

Эх,где же столько времени взять,чтоб только на одной региональной ветке по тыще меньше чем за неделю писать!


----------



## yahooeu

roi95 said:


> Эх,где же столько времени взять,чтоб только на одной региональной ветке по тыще меньше чем за неделю писать!


так это не один человек.
а времени действительно мало сейчас.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

yahooeu said:


> ^^ да ладно тебе оправдываться-то


я не оправдываюсь, я пеарюсь! :lol:


----------



## New York Morning

Борода, не помню откуда, но вот сохранился скрин, тут где-то начало апреля, если нужен - забирай:


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

сцуко, за нами следят! ***на паливе

Спасибо конечно, осталось придумать, как его заюзать в мирных целях


----------



## Nelton

Вопрос скорее к администрации.
а можно сделать не только счетчик постов, но и счетчик оригинальных фото?


----------



## Askario

^^ Зачем? И что значит «оригинальных»?


----------



## Nelton

оргинальных - значит сделанных автором, а не скопипастенных
зачем - а зачем счетчик сообщений?
особенно для фото-форума, куда народ ходит смотреть фотки, а не читать флуд.


----------



## Askario

Вроде бы тут не фотофорум


----------



## xameleon

Nelton said:


> оргинальных - значит сделанных автором, а не скопипастенных


А как ты себе это представляешь? В смысле - как это технически реализовать? Даже чтобы просто фотки в сообщениях подсчитать, это нетривиальная задача. А определить авторство каким либо алгоритмом вообще невозможно.


----------



## Siberian

Может имеется в виду некий рейтинг по типу кармы на Хабре? ))


----------



## ikeamen

Nelton said:


> особенно для фото-форума, куда народ ходит смотреть фотки, а не читать флуд.


форум остается форумом. какая специализация бы не была.
а смотреть фотки ходят в фотогалерею.


----------



## xameleon

Эээ. Так где же фоты офисов? Что-нить такое:































А в идеале с красивым видом из окна.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Siberian said:


> Может имеется в виду некий рейтинг по типу кармы на Хабре? ))


если тут подключить модуль с рейтингами - чую, такая помойка начнецца сразу же


----------



## Siberian

^^ Зато забавно )) Представь какой заминусованный окажется бублин ))))


----------



## Askario

Это до добра не доведёт, мне кажется.


----------



## Nelton

xameleon said:


> А как ты себе это представляешь? В смысле - как это технически реализовать? Даже чтобы просто фотки в сообщениях подсчитать, это нетривиальная задача. А определить авторство каким либо алгоритмом вообще невозможно.


сделать тэг "авторское фото" при вставке фоток, считать по ним, за корректностью использования тэг-а следить модерам.


----------



## ikeamen

а тем у кого нет фотоаппаратов вообще запретить вход на форум?


----------



## yahooeu

да ну, бред..дополнительные нагрузки на сервер только.


----------



## New York Morning

Лучше максимальный размер аватаров с 84x84 увеличить хотя бы до 120x120, а то это прошлый век уже.


----------



## coth

120x120 есть, только у служащих


----------



## New York Morning

Я заметил. Но сначала думал, что раньше были такие размеры у всех, кто оставил старые - не поменялись. а кто сменил - стали меньше.

Несправедливо. 
Это так сильно нагрузит серверы, если увеличить для всех?


----------



## KruEv

Siberian said:


> Может имеется в виду некий рейтинг по типу кармы на Хабре? ))


кармадрочество на ssc? нет пути!


----------



## Ysh

нет пути - хорошее выражение, хе-хе


----------



## New York Morning

Кстати, а учет рейтинга раньше был вроде?


----------



## Nelton

Это к тому, что если учитывать фото, то в профильных ветках можно будет сделать выделение не только есть новые сообщения /нет новых сообщений, но и есть новые фотографии / нет новых фотографий. а смысл подсчета постов вообще не вижу.
У некоторых многия тысячи, и че?
А скажем, у MarkZer-а или Majoris-а и одной не наберется, зато почти все - зачётные.


----------



## soloveich

Появились люди из Сочи и Владивостока


----------



## Askario

Ну ты тоже влёгыч флудер) А рядом со мной клёвый ник 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=5117


----------



## NorteN

Ну так будут у нас новые подфорумы или где? на украинской ветке я смотрю уже даже создали


----------



## yahooeu

alley cat said:


> Екатеринбургская секция, стабильно 10 дней 1 000 постов.


мы немного отстаём..у нас +950 всего.


----------



## ALEXEJ

alley cat said:


> Екатеринбургская секция, стабильно 10 дней 1 000 постов.


сейчас всвязи вспомнил что поляки считаются шибко пишущими форумчанами. получается Ебуржцы- они такие-же как поляки, только живут на Урале , хотяяяяяя..... как справедливо-бы заметил Ярскнет, а как у вас на душу населения (форумного ессно) и тут разом всплывает Волжская Польша = НиНо :lol:


----------



## flatron

Demisgr77 said:


> Скоро питер на 10 тысяч постов обгоним!
> 
> Чувствую скоро ебургу надо будет создовать подфорум.


у нас уже была когда-то разница в 10 тыс постов.
Потом мы вас нагнали до разницы 6 тыс,сейчас опять откат. У нас стало меньше флуда,а у вас больше


----------



## NorteN

flatron said:


> ó íàñ óæå áûëà êîãäà-òî ðàçíèöà â 10 òûñ ïîñòîâ.
> Ïîòîì ìû âàñ íàãíàëè äî ðàçíèöû 6 òûñ,ñåé÷àñ îïÿòü îòêàò. Ó íàñ ñòàëî ìåíüøå ôëóäà,à ó âàñ áîëüøå


Íó ó âàñ æà "êóëüòóðíàÿ ñòîëèöà" åïòü:lol:


----------



## AutoUnion

Нортен купи-ты себе новый комп с нормальной кодировкой!!! :bash:


----------



## Demisgr77

flatron said:


> у нас уже была когда-то разница в 10 тыс постов.
> Потом мы вас нагнали до разницы 6 тыс,сейчас опять откат. У нас стало меньше флуда,а у вас больше


я сам на форуме всего год и отличия есть. 

год назад только через 12 часов появятся в 4-6 темах по 5-10 постов.
а щяс через 12 часов в 15-25 темах появится по гдето по 5 гдето и по 20-30 постов. Чувствуется приток новичков, и создание новых тем которые не звязанны со строительством.


----------



## newperm1

*Когда Пермь выделят в отдельную ветку?* (Тем уже много, в инкубаторе тесновато становится)


----------



## RedCoppa

Когда прошлым летом создавали новые темы... в частности для Нижнего и обьединились Сибирь с Поволжьем в общий инкубатор, модеры заявили что следующее обновление и выделение будет при достижении показателя в 10 активных пользователей. Из всего инкубатора это светит только Кырску. У Уфы и Перми с Владиком по 3-5 пользователей.


----------



## roi95

А у Красноярска больше что ли? Там тоже порядка 5 человек.


----------



## RedCoppa

8 насчитал


----------



## flatron

Demisgr77 said:


> я сам на форуме всего год и отличия есть.
> 
> год назад только через 12 часов появятся в 4-6 темах по 5-10 постов.
> а щяс через 12 часов в 15-25 темах появится по гдето по 5 гдето и по 20-30 постов. Чувствуется приток новичков, и создание новых тем которые не звязанны со строительством.


в том то и дело.
Интересных объектов в кризис строится мало,а народу на форуме всё больше и больше. Как следствие расцветает пышным цветом флуд.
А в Ебурге эта проблема наиболее насущна,так как очень много форумчан-екатеринбуржцев на сайте.
А количество не относящихся в кстроительству тредов в екатеринбургской секции уже очень велико.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Сказать по-честному - так уже весь этот форум далеко ушел от темы небоскребов, да и от чистого строительства тоже уходит. Идет освещение жизни в городах и странах почти во всех аспектах.


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> А количество не относящихся в кстроительству тредов в екатеринбургской секции уже очень велико.


Какая разница сколько тредов, если в 15 из них постов меньше чем на одну страницу. Значение имеет количество постов, и тут Питер чемпион по флудовству.


> Poll: Надо ли строить Охта-центр *флуд здесь* ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page)
> coth February 19th, 2010 04:44 AM
> by yuli(lari) 7,412	149,644
> 
> Питерская чайная ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page)
> MrVlad Today 12:38 AM
> by Jenson Button 3,249	68,790


----------



## roi95

Нет. Важно,сколько именно пустых тем,а не количество постов.


----------



## alley cat

roi95 said:


> Нет. Важно,сколько именно пустых тем,а не количество постов.


А ну тогда вам в Новосибирскую секцию, по этому показателю она лидирует.


----------



## newperm1

*Перми нужна ветка*
Допустим, что в Перми 5 активных пользователей, но их станет на одного меня меньше просто потому, что меня заколёбывает искать Пермские темы в Инкубаторе, там тем уже настолько много (около 160 тем), что приходится искать на каждой из 5 страниц. И уже просто не помнишь все Пермкие темы, потому что их просто не видно в общей массе. На данный момент по Перми около 17 тем. Причём каждая тема развита, офтопа и флуда как вдругих нет. Информативность тем высокая( да сами зайдите да посмотрите). Просто так новые темы не создаём. Например, у Саратова - 14 тем, Кузбасс - 11 тем, но у них есть своя ветка. Отдельная ветка это удобство для уже существующих пользователей и потенциал для появления новых. В инкубаторе не только нам требуется ветка. Там реально уже тесно.


----------



## roi95

alley cat said:


> А ну тогда вам в Новосибирскую секцию, по этому показателю она лидирует.


Нам не надо. У нас есть своя и абсолютно без флуда и пр.


----------



## kossia

newperm1 said:


> *Перми нужна ветка*
> Допустим, что в Перми 5 активных пользователей, но их станет на одного меня меньше просто потому, что меня заколёбывает искать Пермские темы в Инкубаторе, там тем уже настолько много (около 160 тем), что приходится искать на каждой из 5 страниц. И уже просто не помнишь все Пермкие темы, потому что их просто не видно в общей массе. На данный момент по Перми около 17 тем. Причём каждая тема развита, офтопа и флуда как вдругих нет. Информативность тем высокая( да сами зайдите да посмотрите). Просто так новые темы не создаём. Например, у Саратова - 14 тем, Кузбасс - 11 тем, но у них есть своя ветка. Отдельная ветка это удобство для уже существующих пользователей и потенциал для появления новых. В инкубаторе не только нам требуется ветка. Там реально уже тесно.


Согласен с тобой... в инкубаторе надо 5 мин. копаться чтоб найти чтото...

не могут просто Владик и Пермь выделить... кстати в Екатеринбургской ветке не помешало бы сделать под-форумы.. тоже ничево просто не найти...


----------



## newperm1

*Пермь хочет отдельную ветку*

Кто "за", кто "против"????


----------



## kossia

Я 100% за!


----------



## flatron

alley cat said:


> Какая разница сколько тредов, если в 15 из них постов меньше чем на одну страницу. Значение имеет количество постов, и тут Питер чемпион по флудовству.


есть ли сейчас в Екатеринбурге масштабные проекты,которые бы активно строились?
Кроме Академического?

Кстати,если говорить о флуде.
Вот скажет тысяча постов за последние 10 дней в Ебурге.
Сколько из этих постов в флудоветках,а сколько в тредах посвященных строительству определённых объектов?


----------



## RedCoppa

+1  Админы дайте им ветку.


----------



## Красноярец

newperm1 said:


> *Пермь хочет отдельную ветку*
> 
> Кто "за", кто "против"????


Все "За" и не только Перми создавать, но и остальным активно развивающемся городам (Уфа, Пермь, Красноярск, Владивосток, Хабаровск). Всё зависит от руководства сайта, а им видимо это не нужно...


----------



## roi95

А почему модеры тянут,в чём проблем? Неужели только в этих пресловутых 10 человеках с города?


----------



## kossia

В Екатеринбурге есть очень качественные посты про Академический, с очень хорошими фотоотчётами...:cheers:


----------



## newperm1

Красноярск, Владивосток, Хабаровск сколько у кого тем???


----------



## newperm1

*Пермь хочет отдельную ветку*

Кто "за", кто "против"????


----------



## Красноярец

У Красноярска 20, но есть 2 одинаковые, поэтому 19


----------



## newperm1

Красноярску тоже надо отдельную ветку. Отдельные ветки это путь к развитию информативности тем а не их количества, как это происходит сейчас..


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> есть ли сейчас в Екатеринбурге масштабные проекты,которые бы активно строились?
> Кроме Академического?


Какие ещё нужны проекты? Екатеринбург это не Шанхай, нам и Академический за глаза. 

Сам все время указываеш на 1 300 тыс человек в ЕКБ, а район будет на 350к, а то и на все 500к если туда всех бюжетников бесплатно заселять продолжать будут.


----------



## xfury

Ну чего вы к модераторам то придираетесь. Они решают сами, а потом отдают свое решения администратору, который уже и реструктуризует секцию. Хотя есть чувство, что скоро все изменится, и многим это не понравится )


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

надо отдельную ветку Перми,Крску, дальневосточникам


----------



## kossia

KAZAN RESIDENT said:


> надо отдельную ветку Перми,Крску, дальневосточникам


soglasen


----------



## Demisgr77

xfury said:


> Ну чего вы к модераторам то придираетесь. Они решают сами, а потом отдают свое решения администратору, который уже и реструктуризует секцию. Хотя есть чувство, что скоро все изменится, и многим это не понравится )


что изменится? и почему?:?


----------



## Ysh

Я за отдельную ветку для Перми, Красноярска, Владивостока, Уфы,можно и некоторым другим выделить.


----------



## Ysh

да, Хабаровску тоже


----------



## yahooeu

сколько от Перми юзеров?


----------



## neromancer

Думаю назрело время дать отдельную ветку Хабаровску и Владивостоку. Там много интересных проектов


----------



## newperm1

^^
В Перми тоже много интересных проектов, будет время посмотрите. мы в инкубатореееееее.

Для примера вот один из них
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1070733


----------



## flatron

alley cat said:


> Какие ещё нужны проекты? Екатеринбург это не Шанхай, нам и Академический за глаза.
> 
> Сам все время указываеш на 1 300 тыс человек в ЕКБ, а район будет на 350к, а то и на все 500к если туда всех бюжетников бесплатно заселять продолжать будут.


я не имел ввиду именно жилые проекты.
А вообще какие крупные проекты сейчас в Екатеринбурге активно реализуются?

Никакие...
Так что можно так активно обсуждать?
Только общаться просто остаётся,оно не плохо конечно,но всё же хотелось бы чтобы было что обсуждать и по теме


----------



## xfury




----------



## RedCoppa

yahooeu said:


> 12. Тюмень 3,711 (+83)
> 14. Челябинск 1,752 (+58)
> 15. Кузбасс 1,553 (+75)


В аутсайдерах ходят. Про Челябинск даже представить не мог.


----------



## alley cat

Фигасе Екат и НН целую Москву уделали.


----------



## roi95

Посмотрим следующий раз,какую динамику продемонстрируют вновь прибывшие регионы.


----------



## gorkill

^^
Если прибудут к следующему разу :lol:


----------



## yahooeu

RedCoppa said:


> В аутсайдерах ходят. Про Челябинск даже представить не мог.


Действительно странно, особенно если учесть, что вконтакте в группе "SSC Челябинск" 225 участников..

http://vkontakte.ru/club6612201


----------



## yahooeu

xfury said:


>


что ты хотел показать этим скрином?


----------



## ALEXEJ

интересно а что такого Ярскнет сделал что его бриганули?? вроде просто троллил и всё... 3-ю столицу поднимал... теперь не узнаем много интересного про величие Кырского края...


----------



## mr. MyXiN

yahooeu said:


> что ты хотел показать этим скрином?


то что Русский форум перевалил за 550 тысяч сообщений) за 1,5 месяца


----------



## AutoUnion

yahooeu said:


> что ты хотел показать этим скрином?


"Клоуну" по ночам не спиться! :lol:


----------



## RedCoppa

ALEXEJ said:


> интересно а что такого Ярскнет сделал что его бриганули?? вроде просто троллил и всё... 3-ю столицу поднимал... теперь не узнаем много интересного про величие Кырского края...


3-й раз :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ALEXEJ

RedCoppa said:


> 3-й раз :lol: :lol: :lol:


Дроссель круче - уже 4-й раз всего 3-4 месяца, причём с последнего около 2-х суток прошло, а уже набрал очков на новый бриг.. :nuts:


----------



## Victor90

Залечь на дно в бриге.


----------



## Askario

mr. MyXiN said:


> то что Русский форум перевалил за 550 тысяч сообщений) за 1,5 месяца


И за 4000 тем перевалило.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Victor90 said:


> Залечь на дно в бриге.


:lol:тонкий юмор


----------



## coth

alley cat said:


> Фигасе Екат и НН целую Москву уделали.


жёсткие правила в москве и два модератора. но по модератору на город не будет.


----------



## yahooeu

^^ т.е. если в городских секциях будет твориться полный беспредел, то вы не будете вмешиваться?


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

yahooeu said:


> Действительно странно, особенно если учесть, что вконтакте в группе "SSC Челябинск" 225 участников..
> 
> http://vkontakte.ru/club6612201


опа, даже и такое есть))



yahooeu said:


> ^^ т.е. если в городских секциях будет твориться полный беспредел, то вы не будете вмешиваться?


при необходимости - по запросу можно все вопросы решить 

но по идее - да, иногда хочется навести порядок в ветках, остортировать инфу как следовало бы.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> но по идее - да, иногда хочется навести порядок в ветках, остортировать инфу как следовало бы.


ну так кто мешает, написать просьбу (подробно) и всё быстро решить?)

*P.S.*
напиши мне в аську, дело есть)


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

да муторно просто - надо номера псто указывать, чо куда их тащить))


----------



## jackass94

kossia said:


> почему? У Еката уже сообщеней больше чем у Питера... просто каждому округу надо выносить самый посещяймый город!


по одному городу от округа? маловато

например взять Поволжье: выносим Казань, а Саратов, Волгоград, Самара - в инкубатор?


----------



## yahooeu

Siberian said:


> А потом опять терки и обиды, что кого-то не вынесли??


а что обижаться-то?
выделить от ЦФО Москву, от СЗФО Питер, от УФО Екатеринбург, от СФО Новосибирск, Барнаул, от ПФО Нижний Новгород и Казань, от ЮФО Ростов-на-дону, Краснодар.


----------



## AutoUnion

Siberian said:


> А потом опять терки и обиды, что кого-то не вынесли??


Так пускай сначала сделают ветку заметной и активной, а потом могут что-то требовать А то тут товарищ с Перми слишком усердствует.


----------



## newperm1

^^
А Ревелъ - это где????


----------



## roi95

yahooeu said:


> а что обижаться-то?
> выделить от ЦФО Москву, от СЗФО Питер, от УФО Екатеринбург, от СФО Новосибирск, Барнаул, от ПФО Нижний Новгород и Казань, от ЮФО Ростов-на-дону, Краснодар.


Зачем?


----------



## roi95

newperm1 said:


> ^^
> А Ревелъ - это где????


В Таллине.


----------



## KLoun

Господа, уже давно ж написали, что предложения не принимаются.
Уже давно всё решено, что и как будет.


----------



## kossia

jackass94 said:


> по одному городу от округа? маловато
> 
> например взять Поволжье: выносим Казань, а Саратов, Волгоград, Самара - в инкубатор?


Ну почему... Казань, НН и Волгоград можно на первую страницу а остальное в округ!


----------



## kossia

Siberian said:


> А потом опять терки и обиды, что кого-то не вынесли??


просто по постам надо это делать...


----------



## kossia

roi95 said:


> Зачем?


потомучто сейчас инкубатор не работает!!!


----------



## roi95

kossia said:


> просто по постам надо это делать...


Не тупи. Лидеры постоянно меняются. Ещё 1,5 года назад мы всё мечтали,когда же появятся нижегородцы. И что теперь мы видим? Ещё немного, и они станут уже лидерами всего российского форума,а не только в Поволжье. Так же может и Самара выстрелить.


----------



## kossia

roi95 said:


> Не тупи. Лидеры постоянно меняются. Ещё 1,5 года назад мы всё мечтали,когда же появятся нижегородцы. И что теперь мы видим? Ещё немного, и они станут уже лидерами всего российского форума,а не только в Поволжье. Так же может и Самара выстрелить.


дак это и должно меняться постоянно.... каждые 2 недели скажем...


----------



## yahooeu

kossia said:


> дак это и должно меняться постоянно.... каждые 2 недели скажем...


всмысле каждые две недели перестановку на форуме делать?


----------



## kossia

yahooeu said:


> всмысле каждые две недели перестановку на форуме делать?


нет смотреть кто ково дагоняет по лидерам в ФО... если стоят скажем НН и Казань... а Самара имеет 2 недели подряд больше собщений чем Казань... тогда надо ставить Самару ставить на первую страницу и.т.д.


----------



## roi95

kossia said:


> нет смотреть кто ково дагоняет по лидерам в ФО... если стоят скажем НН и Казань... а Самара имеет 2 недели подряд больше собщений чем Казань... тогда надо ставить Самару ставить на первую страницу и.т.д.


Это очень непродуктивно,поскольку подстегнёт некоторых пользователей к флуду.


----------



## xfury

Ребят, не забываем, что обновления делает администратор. А выносить - заносить город каждые две недели он не будет.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

хыхы, а я вот уже более-менее в курсе, чо будет )))


----------



## xfury

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> хыхы, а я вот уже более-менее в курсе, чо будет )))


Да, новая версия много споров вызовет, думаю)))
Ну ничего, привыкнем ))


----------



## ALEXEJ

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> хыхы, а я вот уже более-менее в курсе, чо будет )))


Чингачгук видел как ветер шевелил листву акации


----------



## alley cat

> Ещё 1,5 года назад мы всё мечтали,когда же появятся нижегородцы. И что теперь мы видим? Ещё немного, и они станут уже лидерами всего российского форума,а не только в Поволжье.


Да, но ветку поддерживают в таком состоянии, всего два гиперактивных юзера. С 9 000 и 7 000 постов соответственно, в ветке НН 17 000 постов.


----------



## RedCoppa

Свободу Бублину


----------



## RENALD

Ну да, будет не совсем честно, учитывая, что выделили Воронеж с количеством постов меньше 1000 :nuts: Может ещё не завершены работы, потому что уже вынесенные города еще не расставили по алфавиту.


----------



## alley cat

RENALD said:


> Ну да, будет не совсем честно, учитывая, что выделили Воронеж с количеством постов меньше 1000 :nuts: Может ещё не завершены работы, потому что уже вынесенные города еще не расставили по алфавиту.


Кырск примерно по считал, 6 300 постов в инкубаторе.


----------



## RENALD

И тредов под 20. Короче если выделят, обгонит половину городов по постам.


----------



## skasski

А Хабаровск то нафига выделять? Если только в одну тему с Владиком.


----------



## P0ezhai

Одна тема "Строительство в Екатеринбурге" обгоняет по постам 7 региональных веток


----------



## Kogan

P0ezhai said:


> Одна тема "Строительство в Екатеринбурге" обгоняет по постам 7 региональных веток


Да у вас одна пельменная обгоняет 7-мь региональных веток... да и тему "Строительство в Екатеринбурге" тоже.


----------



## RENALD

Kogan said:


> Да у вас одна пельменная обгоняет 7-мь региональных веток... да и тему "Строительство в Екатеринбурге" тоже.


Не поверил сразу  в Пельменной 22 треда


----------



## P0ezhai

А небоскребы отстают от Казани на 45 постов


----------



## P0ezhai

но мы догоним


----------



## alley cat

RENALD said:


> Не поверил сразу  в Пельменной 22 треда


За то у вас красота на флудили 28 тредов, меньше 50 постов в каждом, а за частую по 2-3 поста в теме. :lol:


----------



## flatron

RENALD said:


> Не поверил сразу  в Пельменной 22 треда


Ну так Екатеринбургский форум номер один по флуду!
22 флудотемы! Пипец!:nuts:


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> Ну так Екатеринбургский форум номер один по флуду!
> 22 флудотемы! Пипец!:nuts:


 Смотри сюда, только одну тему в пример приведу. А их там куры не клюют.



> *Надо ли строить Охта-центр *флуд здесь* ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page) 7,491*


----------



## P0ezhai

flatron said:


> Ну так Екатеринбургский форум номер один по флуду!
> 22 флудотемы! Пипец!:nuts:


там в основном все по делу пишут


----------



## flatron

alley cat said:


> Смотри сюда, только одну тему в пример приведу. А их там куры не клюют.


ну обсуждение самого громкого и скандального и высокого в стране небоскрёба всё же только отчасти флуд и в любом случае он относится к строительству.
А вот всякие реки и озёра Екатеринбурга...это уж явно к строительству никак.


----------



## skasski

> ну обсуждение самого громкого и скандального и высокого в стране небоскрёба всё же только отчасти флуд

При всей громкости, обсуждало его 5 человек.


----------



## P0ezhai

skasski said:


> При всей громкости, обсуждало его 5 человек.


норм подъе*нул :banana:


----------



## skasski

у Москвы флуд - 5% от всех постов, у Ебурга - 15%, у Питера - 40%.


----------



## flatron

skasski said:


> > ну обсуждение самого громкого и скандального и высокого в стране небоскрёба всё же только отчасти флуд
> 
> При всей громкости, обсуждало его 5 человек.


в их числе и ты?
У тебя в той теме 224 поста
и ты занимаешь там почётное седьмое место
Вообще в той теме более чем 50 постов имеют 25 человек.



skasski said:


> у Москвы флуд - 5% от всех постов, у Ебурга - 15%, у Питера - 40%.


как подсчитывал,не подскажешь?:lol:


----------



## AutoUnion

flatron said:


> как подсчитывал,не подскажешь?:lol:


Видимо он очень внимательно прочитал все сообщения во всех темах :lol:


----------



## skasski

> У тебя в той теме 224 поста

И что? В конечном итоге меня это интересует не больше чем обгоняет ли Казань Самару. 


> как подсчитывал,не подскажешь?

А как ты подсчитал что у Ебурга 22 флудотемы? Включай голову хотя бы иногда.


----------



## xfury

Как это еще свердловцы не потребовали выделить их наряду с Мск и Спб? А то ведь нас по округам поделят, и будут явно выделены только Мск и Спб.


----------



## P0ezhai

И что получится что мы, обгоняя по активности питер на 9000 постов, не будем явно выделенными? это не справедливо! 
тогда и питер не надо выделять!


----------



## Siberian

^^ Вам это так принципиально, быть на главной??
Все уже давно решено и такое деление правильное - поскольку в будущем не нужно будет кардинально уже ничего менять, а то сегодня одни на главной, завтра другие захотят.


----------



## P0ezhai

Надо тогда регионы ставить не по алофавиту, а по кол-ву постов. чтоб Урал был на первом месте, а все остальные потом.... а то по алфавиту он будет в жопе


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

у меня одного стали дольше грузиться страницы из за этого столбца?


----------



## P0ezhai

А у меня одного мой пост написанный в 40 минут отобразился как в 36?


----------



## Kogan

P0ezhai said:


> Надо тогда регионы ставить не по алофавиту, а по кол-ву постов. чтоб Урал был на первом месте, а все остальные потом.... а то по алфавиту он будет в жопе


Урал на первом месте по числу постов? :nuts:

Зы у меня со временем постов все нормально.


----------



## P0ezhai

После москвы на первом. я имею ввиду регионы


----------



## Kogan

Какой регион? Урал=свердловская область, или Урал=УрФО(или УрФО в рамках географии)?


----------



## P0ezhai

Барнаул относится к сибири?
если нет, то один Екатеринбург все регионы делает


----------



## ALEXEJ

flatron said:


> Ну так Екатеринбургский форум номер один по флуду!
> 22 флудотемы! Пипец!:nuts:


Тогда по отсутствию флуда Саратов уверенно намба 1 : 14 тредов - в них 8028 сообщений. Причём 1 тред с 6 сообщ нам подсуропил некто Обелиск, который троллит по абандонам все ветки форума. Такое вот самомодерирование


----------



## skasski

^^ так одна чайная 10% от постов, плюс переписи, встречи, ген планы, наследие..


----------



## Kogan

P0ezhai said:


> Барнаул относится к сибири?


Он вообще под Калининградом.
А головой подумать, карты посмотреть, религия не позволяет?

А кроме екб у уральских городов не так и много постов...
Да, кстати, красноярск, омск, нск, кузбас и даже тюмень(хоть и ф УрФО) - это все сибирское.


----------



## ALEXEJ

skasski said:


> ^^ так одна чайная 10% от постов, плюс переписи, встречи, ген планы, наследие..


чайная чуть больше - 12,5%, а другие 3 темы 87 постов, те 1%, ген. планы вряд-ли непрофильной можно назвать, да и постов там всего-то 66 штук + 40 в проектах, на флуд это никак не потянет ))


----------



## P0ezhai

Барнаул - это Алтай, т.е. горы, а сибирь - равнина, поэтому я и усомнился


----------



## Victor90

P0ezhai said:


> Барнаул - это Алтай, т.е. горы, а сибирь - равнина, поэтому я и усомнился


:sly:


----------



## xfury

P0ezhai said:


> Надо тогда регионы ставить не по алофавиту, а по кол-ву постов. чтоб Урал был на первом месте, а все остальные потом.... а то по алфавиту он будет в жопе


Дык этого не будет. Будут федеральные округа, в них отдельно выделены крупные города, регулярно обновляющиеся. А более мелкие будут в региональном инкубаторе вариться. Выделены будут столицы: Москва и Питер. Все нормально.


----------



## Mamontenok

roi95 said:


> Красноярск,Владивосток и Хабаровск хотелось бы ещё видеть отдельно!:cheers:


У Красноярска много тем, а ветка строительство в Красноярске так вообще большая. Кандидат №1. У Владивостока достаточно много тем и большинство из них активные, тем более некоторые проекты мирового уровня. Кандидат №2. Насчет Хабаровска не знаю. Там пара веток. Целесообразнее оставить в общерегиональном форуме


----------



## Красноярец

АХАХАХАХААА!!! P0ezhai ты такой неуч, пздц просто! Хватит уже пазориться!


P.S. Красноярск и Владик пролетели со своими ветками.


----------



## yahooeu

Красноярец;53409379 said:


> P.S. Красноярск и Владик пролетели со своими ветками.


с чего взял?


----------



## xfury

Ярска действительно скорее всего не будет. Причины старожилы ветки знают, им уже не раз говорили. А вот Владик может и будет.


----------



## Красноярец

Можно озвучить причины? Хоть знать почему так...


----------



## roi95

Красноярец;53410483 said:


> Можно озвучить пречины? Хоть знать почему так...


ПрЕчина в вашем почётном жителе,думается.


----------



## Красноярец

Уверен, что причина другая


----------



## xfury

Красноярец;53410727 said:


> Уверен, что причина другая


Флуда много. Это старая как мир история. По идее Ярск уже давно был бы вынесен.


----------



## Красноярец

Флуд?? В Красноярских темах не так уж много флуда и это при том, что у нас нет "чайной"


----------



## AutoUnion

P0ezhai said:


> Барнаул - это Алтай, т.е. горы, а сибирь - равнина, поэтому я и усомнился


Великолепные познания в географии!! :banana:


----------



## IgorTCRS24

xfury said:


> Ярска действительно скорее всего не будет. Причины старожилы ветки знают, им уже не раз говорили. А вот Владик может и будет.


Это домыслы или проверенная информация? Да и мультипостинга (в чём нас обвиняют модеры) у нас в ветке не больше, чем в других городах.


----------



## P0ezhai

Я просто думал что Алтай - отдельный регион


----------



## flatron

skasski said:


> А как ты подсчитал что у Ебурга 22 флудотемы? Включай голову хотя бы иногда.


Совсем уже что ли?:lol:
Я ничего не подсчитывал . Просто в Пельменной(Чайной) у Екатеринбурга 22 треда



P0ezhai said:


> Барнаул относится к сибири?





P0ezhai said:


> . горы, а сибирь - равнина,



:lol::lol::lol:
Ребёнок,тебе сколько лет?
География в школе ещё не началась?


----------



## serious

flatron said:


> Совсем уже что ли?:lol:
> Я ничего не подсчитывал . Просто в Пельменной(Чайной) у Екатеринбурга 22 треда


А постов там меньше 7 тысяч, что не так уж и много относительно, хотя могло бы бть и меньше.


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> И что получится что мы, обгоняя по активности питер на 9000 постов, не будем явно выделенными? это не справедливо!
> тогда и питер не надо выделять!


активность определяется не количеством постов,а количеством активных тредов. В которых писали за последний месяц. В Питере 83 активных треда,а в Екатеринбурге 54.


----------



## alley cat

serious said:


> А постов там меньше 7 тысяч, что не так уж и много относительно, хотя могло бы бть и меньше.


 И то из 6 700 постов в пельменях, 3 140 это в Екатеринбург (разное). В которой выкладываются строительные новости не подходящие, так или иначе в основные темы.


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> активность определяется не количеством постов,а количеством активных тредов. В которых писали за последний месяц. В Питере 83 активных треда,а в Екатеринбурге 54.


Чуш, один юзер может спокойно от писаться во всех ветках темы за несколько минут и без всякого флуда.


----------



## flatron

alley cat said:


> Чуш, один юзер может спокойно от писаться во всех ветках темы за несколько минут и без всякого флуда.


так никто не делает.
Так что это не про нас и не про вас.
Количество активных тредов самый лучший показатель,об этом уже неоднократно говорилось.
имеется ввиду,конечно,перманентно активных тредов. У нас их стабильно 80-90.


----------



## AutoUnion

flatron said:


> активность определяется не количеством постов,а количеством активных тредов.


Ну на фоне Воронежа или Кузбасса ........... Красноярск и Владивосток смотрятся более активными и достойными выделения.


----------



## alley cat

С Воронежем погорячились по ходу, с момента выделения, 2 дня прошло. За 2 дня - 4 поста.


----------



## MukiKaki

alley cat said:


> С Воронежем погорячились по ходу, с момента выделения, 2 дня прошло. За 2 дня - 4 поста.


Так да! В Воронежской теме всего чууть более 900 постов, обновляется редко. А во Владике уже почти 2,5 тыс постов и почти все темы очень интересные, не зря туда весь форум "ходит".
Владивосток обязательно надо выделить!!!


----------



## xfury

IgorTCRS24 said:


> Это домыслы или проверенная информация? Да и мультипостинга (в чём нас обвиняют модеры) у нас в ветке не больше, чем в других городах.


В этом выносе нет.


----------



## xfury

А кузбасс обратно..


----------



## I`M

эээ...Я дико извиняюсь, а можно веточку "Курорты России" сделать? Очень интересуют горнолыжные(впрочем любые), может у кого по этому делу материальчик имеется?


----------



## alley cat

I`M said:


> эээ...Я дико извиняюсь, а можно веточку "Курорты России" сделать? Очень интересуют горнолыжные(впрочем любые), может у кого по этому делу материальчик имеется?


Создай тему в инкубаторе, кто тебе мешает.


----------



## P0ezhai

Питерская ветка за сегодня только потеряла постов


----------



## xfury

P0ezhai said:


> Питерская ветка за сегодня только потеряла постов


И к чему это?


----------



## skasski

> Я ничего не подсчитывал . Просто в Пельменной(Чайной) у Екатеринбурга 22 треда

И вот я потратил время и подсчитал. Число постов в этих тредах. У Ебурга 15% от всех, у Питера - 40. Так где больше флудят?


----------



## P0ezhai

xfury said:


> И к чему это?


к вопросу о их активности


----------



## lanolama

есть ли уже тема про туризм внутри РФ, кто нибудь видел такое?


----------



## coth

Красноярец;53409379 said:


> АХАХАХАХААА!!! P0ezhai ты такой неуч, пздц просто! Хватит уже пазориться!
> 
> 
> P.S. Красноярск и Владик пролетели со своими ветками.


Сколько раз надо повторить, что ещё ничего не доделано. Продолжим ближе к выходным или на след неделе.


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> к вопросу о их активности


это вопрос не активности а модерирования!
Часто в екатеринбургской секции стирают посты?
А в питерской достаточно жёсткий модератор,стирается огромное количество постов.
Вспомнить хотя бы полгодика назад,он чистил ветки и потёр пару тысяч постов.



skasski said:


> > Я ничего не подсчитывал . Просто в Пельменной(Чайной) у Екатеринбурга 22 треда
> 
> И вот я потратил время и подсчитал. Число постов в этих тредах. У Ебурга 15% от всех, у Питера - 40. Так где больше флудят?


в архитектурных посиделках Питера все темы касаются архитектуры,т.е обсуждаются архитектурные вопросы.
А у Ебурга много совсем посторонних тем. Да и не в этом дело,да у Ебурга всего 7.5 тыс постов в пельменной,вроде немного,но все они появились за последние полгода,сейчас пельменная растёт быстрее.чем остальная секция.
Раньше у Ебурга совсем не было флуда,а сейчас 150 форумчан екатеринбуржцев не знают что им обсуждать,отсюда флуд.


----------



## Attraction

^^ +1. Как-то нелепо выглядит, когда народ гордится своими наполовину мусорными ветками, в которых, чтобы инфу полезную найти нужно покопаться...


----------



## skasski

> А в питерской достаточно жёсткий модератор,стирается огромное количество постов.

Есть такое. Собственно нормально модерируются только Москва и Питер. Но это не меняет факта, что у Питера всего два значимых объекта (Охта и Стадион) а у Ебурга их было и есть несколько больше, аэропорт даже успели закончить.


----------



## flatron

skasski said:


> > А в питерской достаточно жёсткий модератор,стирается огромное количество постов.
> 
> Есть такое. Собственно нормально модерируются только Москва и Питер. Но это не меняет факта, что у Питера всего два значимых объекта (Охта и Стадион) а у Ебурга их было и есть несколько больше, аэропорт даже успели закончить.


какие это?
У Питера есть ещё Мариинка на 600 млн долларов,Балтийская жемчужина на 3 млрд $, Морской намыв,ТРК Галерея на 0.5 млрд $,и ещё много чего.
В Ебурге что подобного масштаба?


----------



## skasski

Ты во-первых масштаб городов соизмеряй. Питер по населению ближе к Москве. А во-вторых в Ебурге строится Академический за 20 млрд$ )) еще там уже построен ТЦ в 155 тыс м, чуть меньше Галерии, но не забывай насколько меньше Ебург. 

Да и таки это форум о высотках, а там кроме тех трех что строятся еще порывались строить Исеть и что-то еще. Конечно только порывались, но так и Охту еще не строят, а постов огого.


----------



## coth

скасски - ты темой ошибся. сравнений городов в чайной обсуждается.


----------



## skasski

Основная идея, что Ебург должен быть выделен среди городов также как и Москва с СПб.


----------



## P0ezhai

вот-вот


----------



## xfury

Стоп, выделены города федерального значения. Екатеринбург к таким не относится.


----------



## skasski

Думается, полит устройство не при чем, просто выделены города с разделами, но у Ебурга они тоже есть.


----------



## xfury

Разделы можно много где выделить. А толку?
Плюс надо учитывать значимость города и для России и в целом.


----------



## coth

skasski said:


> Основная идея, что Ебург должен быть выделен среди городов также как и Москва с СПб.





xfury said:


> Стоп, выделены города федерального значения. Екатеринбург к таким не относится.


Хорошо. Ещё раз повторю. Всё уже решено и частично в производстве. Когда будет доделано всё увидите.



А сейчас, если хотите по предлагать, то выставляйте предложения новых секций в тематическом разделе. Что-нибудь новое, интересное, связанное с урбанией, что будет активно обсуждаться.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Лично мне была бы интересна секция про зарубежную инфраструктуру (как подраздел зарубежки или отдельно). Конечно, можно и по всему форуму полазить, но к сожалению, кроме английского других языков не знаю.

Еще бы я перенес некоторые темы из фотоветки в "Архитектуру" (что добавит посещаемости в этой секции)
Например: Типовые серии домов, Музеи и памятники Хабаровска, Частный сектор в вашем городе и тому подобные темы, выделяющие какие-то специфичные объекты.

Опять же есть предложение рассортировать, в конце концов, все треды с главной страницы российской секции по темам.


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> Еще бы я перенес некоторые темы из фотоветки в "Архитектуру" (что добавит посещаемости в этой секции)
> Например: Типовые серии домов, Музеи и памятники Хабаровска, Частный сектор в вашем городе и тому подобные темы, выделяющие какие-то специфичные объекты.


+1. И в целом фотоветка "города" нуждается в значительной чистке и объединении некоторых однообразных тем.


----------



## Askario

Интересно, за что Океано забанили?


----------



## alley cat

Askario said:


> Интересно, за что Океано забанили?


 Эх жаль что темы нет о наложении взысканий. Поясняющей остальным, за что наказан тот или иной член сообщества. Интересно, да и предостережение чего делать нельзя.


----------



## roi95

Askario said:


> Интересно, за что Океано забанили?


Его первый раз украинские модераторы забанили,потом он заново зарегился,долгое время к ним не заходил. И вот на днях у них отписался опять,правда ничего особо грубого в их адрес не писал. Но они,я думаю,по старой памяти его за мультирегистрацию теперь уже забанили. Как бы официальный такой повод. Ну это моя версия,может быть,я и ошибаюсь.


----------



## flatron

roi95 said:


> Его первый раз украинские модераторы забанили,потом он заново зарегился,долгое время к ним не заходил. И вот на днях у них отписался опять,правда ничего особо грубого в их адрес не писал. Но они,я думаю,по старой памяти его за мультирегистрацию теперь уже забанили. Как бы официальный такой повод. Ну это моя версия,может быть,я и ошибаюсь.


да.я придерживаюсь такой же версии.
Видимо так,украинцы на него шибко злые


----------



## Ysh

alley cat said:


> Эх жаль что темы нет о наложении взысканий. Поясняющей остальным, за что наказан тот или иной член сообщества. Интересно, да и предостережение чего делать нельзя.


обычно сначала предупреждают, что ты неправильно делаешь
а если ты продолжаешь грубить или там еще чего, в бриг или в бан


----------



## flatron

ой,какого Орла нам прелепили


----------



## newperm1

^^
Или я раньше не замечал, или унас появился Орёл, дизайнеру - грамоту......


----------



## IG

На главной европейских форумов тоже изменения


----------



## coth

Вот и всё. Кто-то ожидал большего?


----------



## yahooeu

^^ надеюсь это шутка.
фигню какую-то сделали


----------



## coth

шютка

остальное позже


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Ы, а чо - герб пока только нам присобачили?


----------



## roi95

Ну а если серьёзно,то почему бы действительно вместо такой большой серой полосы не замутить российский флаг,ну пусть не на всю полосу,а в правой её части. По-моему,стало бы намного лучше.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> Ы, а чо - герб пока только нам присобачили?


а кому то ещё должны присобачить?)


----------



## skasski

Уберите это полосу сверху. Или хотя бы сделайте ее вдвое уже. 
И еще стоит убрать эти дурацкие "Announcement" в шапке каждого раздела.


----------



## ambient

IG said:


> На главной европейских форумов тоже изменения


Не заметил. Посмотрел наиболее посещаемые разделы (не только европейские), гербов не увидел.


----------



## Victor90

Прикольно видеть на общей странице Европейских форумов все ветки как ветки и тут один такой здоровенный Российский герб!  Даже не знаю гордиться или веселиться (просто представил себе реакцию и мысли европейцев которые заходят на этот форум и когда они это увидят). :lol:

Жаль что на самой главной такого нет.


----------



## ALEXEJ

ну вот и ясно теперь что будетт, не очень здорово - раньше видишь текущую тему в регионе и заходишь на тему, а бывает в Сар. ветке по 2-е суток нет обновлений, так и не смотришь, а сейчас не понять есть активность или нет hno: 
И кто идею с ФО постоянно продвигал?


----------



## vremennyjkos

к Дальнему востоку неплохо бы было приписать Хабаровск!


----------



## Olh

ага, анолгично. Форум колбасит и рвет на части как переполненную гидру


----------



## P0ezhai

Всё прям на глазах меняется


----------



## vremennyjkos

ALEXEJ said:


> ну вот и ясно теперь что будетт, не очень здорово - раньше видишь текущую тему в регионе и заходишь на тему, а бывает в Сар. ветке по 2-е суток нет обновлений, так и не смотришь, а сейчас не понять есть активность или нет hno:
> И кто идею с ФО постоянно продвигал?


большенство людей ФО поддерживают... просто скоро переднея страница переполнится!


----------



## skasski

> а сейчас не понять есть активность или нет

Да, ради красоты теряется информативность.

Ну и Воронеж с Москвой это конечно ржака.


----------



## ALEXEJ

первыми исчезли Мск и СПб.... символично...


----------



## vremennyjkos

skasski said:


> > а сейчас не понять есть активность или нет
> 
> Да, ради красоты теряется информативность.
> 
> Ну и Воронеж с Москвой это конечно ржака.


почему ржака? непонял... второй город по активности в ЦФО Воронеж... в чём "ржака"?


----------



## LYNX

Помню, я еще хрен знает сколько лет назад предлагал деление по фед. округам.
Апшественность возмутилась нахождением Тюмени в Уральском округе и вариант отвергла.


----------



## d_kobzev

А что будет с инкубатором ?


----------



## Kogan

vremennyjkos said:


> почему ржака? непонял... второй город по активности в ЦФО Воронеж... в чём "ржака"?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2453
Ну разве не смешно? Воронеж поставили на уровне московской рюмочной...


----------



## Alexriga

Форум выглядит просто ужасно, широченные синие строки вначале. лучше было как раз до этих безсмысленных изменений, не так много тем для уже имеющихся веток, вы бы ещё дали каждому колхозу свою ветку.

это форум небоскрёбов, неужто есть десятки городов, где строят небоскрёбы с такой скоростью, что имеющихся веток не хватало, порнография.


----------



## Medoed

А ветка Строительство в Нижнем Тагиле http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=855426 так и будет в Инкубаторе?
Ей место в Свердловской области!


----------



## ALEXEJ

Kogan said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2453
> Ну разве не смешно? Воронеж поставили на уровне московской рюмочной...


Нет , ниже рюмочной, получается всё, дальше поезд не идёт


----------



## Siberian

Alexriga said:


> это форум небоскрёбов, неужто есть десятки городов, где строят небоскрёбы с такой скоростью, что имеющихся веток не хватало, порнография.


Кстати, форум уже давно не чисто о небоскребах, скорее о городской жизни в целом. Урбанистика..
Высотки - лишь один из показателей развития.


----------



## Ultramarine

Лучше б как у американцев сделали.


----------



## P0ezhai

У меня Москва с Питером обратно вернулись


----------



## Kogan

P0ezhai said:


> У меня Москва с Питером обратно вернулись


Тебя форум отторгает. 


ALEXEJ said:


> Нет , ниже рюмочной, получается всё, дальше поезд не идёт


Тюмень, кстати, тоже оказалась ниже уровня екб-шной пельменной. Символизм?...=)


----------



## roi95

А мне всё очень нравится.


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

Alexriga said:


> Форум выглядит просто ужасно, широченные синие строки вначале. лучше было как раз до этих безсмысленных изменений, не так много тем для уже имеющихся веток, вы бы ещё дали каждому колхозу свою ветку.
> 
> это форум небоскрёбов, неужто есть десятки городов, где строят небоскрёбы с такой скоростью, что имеющихся веток не хватало, порнография.


+1


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

Что-то последние изменения совсем не к лучшему hno:


----------



## xfury

Alexriga said:


> это форум небоскрёбов, неужто есть десятки городов, где строят небоскрёбы с такой скоростью, что имеющихся веток не хватало, порнография.


Все же Российская секция уже давно отошла от небоскребной тематики. У нас тут сугубо урбания: от строительства до отдыха. Этим этот форум и выделяется.


----------



## Suomi 777

Ну если уж такая капуста, то создайте в округах подфорумы Самары и Хабара


----------



## roi95

xfury said:


> Все же Российская секция уже давно отошла от небоскребной тематики. У нас тут сугубо урбания: от строительства до отдыха. Этим этот форум и выделяется.


+1. И многим интересны не только небоскрёбы Екатеринбурга,но и повседневная жизнь небольших городков нашей необъятной Родины.


----------



## vremennyjkos

только переднее страица сейчас не очень как то выглядит... синий цвет давить массой както..


----------



## P0ezhai

Вроде все расфасовали


----------



## P0ezhai

у меня одного половина обратно вернулась?


----------



## Victor90

P0ezhai said:


> у меня одного половина обратно вернулась?


Нет. Сибирские города и Владивосток еще есть.

Теперь вроде все.

Нет. Еще не все.


----------



## Ultramarine

Почему нельзя было сделать что-то типа этого:










И ссылки на города можно под надпись округа вынести.


----------



## vremennyjkos

Модераторы с увожением, спасибо за то что вы стараететсь! Но я незнаю как удачен тёмно синий цвет на главной странице...


----------



## yekaterinburger

люди не позорьтесь, приволжский федераьный округ не равно «поволжье»
Волго-камский регион еще куда ни шло, но это просто какая то географическая безграмотность:bash:


----------



## Victor90

vremennyjkos said:


> Но я незнаю как удачен тёмно синий цвет на главной странице...


Глаз быстро привыкнет.


----------



## IG

Что-то Барнаул между Сев.Кавказом и Поволжьем оказался)


----------



## xfury

Еще не все сервера обновились, поэтому возможны такие косяки, что города то возвращаются, то исчезают.


----------



## RENALD

О, косю опять забанили :lol:


----------



## P0ezhai

:banana: он добился чего хотел


----------



## alley cat

На главной тоже интересно время от времени.



> Российский форум (221 Viewing)
> Russia | Строительные » Москва, МДЦ Москва-Сити, Екатеринбург | Фотосекции » Главная, Небоскрёбы	Модели Demisa
> by Demisgr77
> Today 04:08 AM 4,017	570,555





> Российский форум (235 Viewing)
> Russia | Строительные » Москва, МДЦ Москва-Сити, Екатеринбург | Фотосекции » Главная, Небоскрёбы	"ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ?" дальнейшее...
> by xfury
> Today 04:00 AM 4,104	578,668


----------



## Rain 09

ой...ужс какой на главной Oo


----------



## Demisgr77

чё за фигня? мне чё то так не очень нравится, непривычно как-то, и на форум не похоже.:nuts:


----------



## Rain 09

федеральные округа белым цветом надо сделать


----------



## Olh

Так сразу было ясно, деление на ФО - это чистое политиканство, очень жаль что форум предерживается такого деления.
И я скажу, Пермь - это не Поволжье, большие сомнения и насчет Уфы с Оренбургом.
Тюмень же, наоборот - это СИБИРЬ, даже восточная часть Свердлвской области георграфически находится в западной Сибири.

Также, необходимо выделять названия региональных центров, несовпадающих с названием региона.

НАПРИМЕР: Екатеринбург и Свердловская область


----------



## K-Lex

Такое выделение будет.


----------



## RedCoppa

Уфа 100% Урал.


----------



## coth

Olh said:


> Так сразу было ясно, деление на ФО - это чистое политиканство, очень жаль что форум предерживается такого деления.
> И я скажу, Пермь - это не Поволжье, большие сомнения и насчет Уфы с Оренбургом.
> Тюмень же, наоборот - это СИБИРЬ, даже восточная часть Свердлвской области георграфически находится в западной Сибири.


Тюменская область населена представителями Уральских национальностей - Ханты, Манси, Ненецы итд. Пермяки тоже представители Уральских национальностей, но там есть и волжская группа к которой их иногда относят.

Вот из-за этого, из-за больших не состыковок в точках зрения и используется официальный вариант деления.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Мне кажется, что деление по ФО хорошо тем, что иностранный юзер сразу может увидеть принятое на политическом уровне деление. 
А историческое/географическое деление интересно лишь апологетам историзма.


----------



## Olh

Да даже на гуло-картах вся страна по регионам поделена, а не по ФО.
Никогда не слышал в забугорных новостях и намека ни на какое деление, они именно гегорафически нас делят. Западный регион, Север, Юг, Урал, Сибирь и ДВ, всё.


----------



## yekaterinburger

coth said:


> Тюменская область населена представителями Уральских национальностей - Ханты, Манси, Ненецы итд. Пермяки тоже представители Уральских национальностей, но там есть и волжская группа к которой их иногда относят.
> 
> Вот из-за этого, из-за больших не состыковок в точках зрения и используется официальный вариант деления.


это еще что за новости? ненцы по всему северу сибири живут, в красноярском крае (долгано-НЕНЕЦКИЙ АО) и вообще ханты, манси это финно-угорские народы и они не делятся на сибирских уральских или дальневосточных. ты же не назовешь сибиряков сибирским народом или азиатскими русскими :nuts:
мораль тюмень это СИБИРЬ, область входит в урфо, но кроме названия округа с УРАЛом ее ничего не связывает, а УрФО это не синоним Урала, такиже и ПФО не равно Поволжье, это ПРИволжский округ, его кстати могли назвать волго-камский, но решили что название должно быть локанично, и вот теперь такие знатоки" географии путают его с понятием поволжье


----------



## yekaterinburger

RedCoppa said:


> Уфа 100% Урал.


экономически так то да, но странно слышать это от тебя, проголосовавшего за пункт поволжье в переписи


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

AutoUnion said:


> Кстати деление на Юг и С-Кавказ пожалуй тут лишнее и их вполне можно и обьединить в один раздел!


Это да, странно почему не смогли придумать ничего лучше слепого деления по округам.. месяц назад Северо-Кавказский округ выделили, завтра ещё что-нибудь выделят, что из-за этого форум перестраивать?

Деление быть должно, но всё же более равномерное. А пока получается два раздела-пустышки (С.Кавказ и Д.Восток).. Сибирь и Дальный восток тоже можно было в один раздел объединить, учитывая малочисленную аудиторию с Дальнего Востока.. "Урал" мало того, что не Урал, вдобавок всего лишь три области в разделе - с ХМАО, ЯНАО и Курганской здесь активных пользователей нет..


----------



## coth

yekaterinburger said:


> это еще что за новости? ненцы по всему северу сибири живут, в красноярском крае (долгано-НЕНЕЦКИЙ АО) и вообще ханты, манси это финно-угорские народы и они не делятся на сибирских уральских или дальневосточных. ты же не назовешь сибиряков сибирским народом или азиатскими русскими :nuts:
> мораль тюмень это СИБИРЬ, область входит в урфо, но кроме названия округа с УРАЛом ее ничего не связывает, а УрФО это не синоним Урала, такиже и ПФО не равно Поволжье, это ПРИволжский округ, его кстати могли назвать волго-камский, но решили что название должно быть локанично, и вот теперь такие знатоки" географии путают его с понятием поволжье


Ненцы населяют территорию от Карелии до Таймыра. Большая часть населения проживает на севере Урала и западнее. А на Таймыре 0,05% Ненцев живёт.

Народы не относятся ни к сибирским, ни к уральским, а язык относится к Уральской группе.

Но это всё не важно. У тебя своя точка зрения, а есть официальная. Её и используем.


----------



## Olh

Это что получается, внутри кажого ФО еще и отдельный инкубатор сделать для недоразвитых регионов?


----------



## yekaterinburger

coth said:


> Но это всё не важно. У тебя своя точка зрения, а есть официальная. Её и используем.


вообще большую часть населения что свердловской что тюменской областей составляют русские, причем тут ненцы другие малые народы и какое они отношение имеют к геогрвфическо позиционирование я не понимаю. по твоей логике бкряты и калмыки в одном округе должны быть.

а официальная точка зрения заключается в том, что ТЮМЕНЬ - ЭТО НЕ УРАЛ.приведи мне хоть один географический справочник, где было написано, что тюменская область располагается на урале - не сможешь. а я могу привести массу авторитетных, где четко написано что это сибирь!
если уж делите по округам, то не дублируйте эти идиотские подписи (пфо-поволжье), потому что это ошибка:nuts:


----------



## Ysh

KLoun said:


> Кот же, вроде, русским языком говорил, что ещё не всё закончено.


прощеньица просим, батюшка
не углядели


----------



## RedCoppa

yekaterinburger said:


> экономически так то да, но странно слышать это от тебя, проголосовавшего за пункт поволжье в переписи


Тогда я про официально отвечал. А так я как считал так и считаю что Башкортостан испокон веков Урал.


----------



## Arkona14

господа а куда делся региональный форум??? ну там хабаровск и прочее.....когда я нажимаю дальний восток- то у меня там только владивосток и только...тоже и с другими округами....


----------



## xfury

Arkona14 said:


> господа а куда делся региональный форум??? ну там хабаровск и прочее.....когда я нажимаю дальний восток- то у меня там только владивосток и только...тоже и с другими округами....


дык не закончена еще реструктуризация. Видимо поэтому инкубатор недоступен.


----------



## Arkona14

мое мнение лучше б оставили как есть...


----------



## coth

yekaterinburger said:


> вообще большую часть населения что свердловской что тюменской областей составляют русские, причем тут ненцы другие малые народы и какое они отношение имеют к геогрвфическо позиционирование я не понимаю. по твоей логике бкряты и калмыки в одном округе должны быть.
> 
> а официальная точка зрения заключается в том, что ТЮМЕНЬ - ЭТО НЕ УРАЛ.приведи мне хоть один географический справочник, где было написано, что тюменская область располагается на урале - не сможешь. а я могу привести массу авторитетных, где четко написано что это сибирь!
> если уж делите по округам, то не дублируйте эти идиотские подписи (пфо-поволжье), потому что это ошибка:nuts:


это не ошибка, это твоя точка зрения.

а довольствуемся этим справочником
http://www.consultant.ru/online/base/?req=doc;base=LAW;n=96473


----------



## Avior

Ссылка "Инфраструктура" в питерской секции на главной российской странице ошибочно переправляет в местную чайную


----------



## d_kobzev

xfury said:


> дык не закончена еще реструктуризация. Видимо поэтому инкубатор недоступен.


Что то уже второй день hno:


----------



## skasski

А остальные части форума тоже будут в таком виде? Не хотелось бы. 
Зачем что-то изобретать когда и в прежнем виде можно было сгруппировать любое число регионов. Как в Европе:

Euroscrapers (984 Viewing)
| Albanian | Belarus | Belgium | Bosnia and Herzegovina | Bulgaria | Croatia | Czech Republic | Germany & Austria | Hellenic Agora | Hungary | Nordic & Baltic | Romania | Serbian | Slovakia | Slovenia | Switzerland | Turkey | Ukraine


----------



## yekaterinburger

coth said:


> это не ошибка, это твоя точка зрения.
> 
> а довольствуемся этим справочником
> http://www.consultant.ru/online/base/?req=doc;base=LAW;n=96473


мда, до чего же трудный товарищ попался - я ему про фому, а он про ерему :nuts:
какая еще точка зрения? это факты. ссылка эта вообще не в тему , границы округов все прекрасно знают и я в том числе. по этой ссылке вообще ни разу не упоминаетя слово поволжье - не так ли. а теперь еще раз объясняю почему: речь там идет об административном делении, с уроков географии все помнят, что бывает физическая карта, а есть политическая, так вот поволжье - это "надпись" с физической карты, а пфо с политической и эти понятия не идентичны, неужели до сих пор не понятно????
люди, объясните в чем ошибка, может я непонятно выражаюсь?


----------



## roi95

Всё понятно объяснил и модераторы всё это понимают. Просто ещё доработка форума не закончена.


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

Да, yekaterinburger прав, сейчас "подмена понятий" получается. В принципе, федеральные округа сейчас наиболее распространённый вариант территориального деления (большинство органов власти по их границам поделено), поэтому в качестве компромисса всё равно бы к этому пришли, нежели к делению по географическому, историческому или экономическому принципу. А подписи и вправду ошибочные, надеюсь потом уберут этот косяк..


----------



## KLoun

yekaterinburger said:


> люди, объясните в чем ошибка, может я непонятно выражаюсь?


Твоя ошибка в том, что тут разделение будет идти по административному делению, а ошибка админов, что они приписали к названиям ФО совершенно ненужные и в некоторых случаях оказавшиеся неверными географические наименования.


----------



## yekaterinburger

KLoun said:


> Твоя ошибка в том, что тут разделение будет идти по административному делению, а ошибка админов, что они приписали к названиям ФО совершенно ненужные и в некоторых случаях оказавшиеся неверными географические наименования.


я не против такого деления!! говорил ведь раньше
просто не надо вводить в заблуждение и мешать теплое с мягким.
форум очень качественный по ининформативности и людям, а тут на главной странице такая безграмотность висит . обидно!


----------



## RedCoppa

А где Инкубатор???


----------



## KLoun

RedCoppa said:


> А где Инкубатор???


В рифме


----------



## RedCoppa

С телефона вижу. С ноута тоже. А с компа нет, че делать то...


----------



## msasha_65

RedCoppa said:


> С телефона вижу. С ноута тоже. А с компа нет, че делать то...


Просто зарегистрированные юзеры на Инкубатор сейчас не имеют права заглядывать :lol:

Разлогинься - и всё видно. Только ни к чему это, ничего там не обновляется сейчас :cheers:


----------



## andreyk

кстати заметил - на российском форуме - цензура ещё то. Офф топ то - офф топ сё, как будто общаемся чтобы заполнить определённые треды, а не ради удовольствия спонтанно (в плане какая разница какой заголовок треда - если разговор пошёл зачем тормозить и нарягаться искать подходящую ветку)


----------



## coth

andreyk said:


> кстати заметил - на российском форуме - цензура ещё то. Офф топ то - офф топ сё, как будто общаемся чтобы заполнить определённые треды, а не ради удовольствия спонтанно (в плане какая разница какой заголовок треда - если разговор пошёл зачем тормозить и нарягаться искать подходящую ветку)


Это тебе Костя Л. ответит лучше всего на это ответит


----------



## KLoun

coth said:


> Это тебе Костя Л. ответит лучше всего на это ответит


Бгг


----------



## Askario

Falshivomonetchick said:


> В принципе, федеральные округа сейчас наиболее распространённый вариант территориального деления (большинство органов власти по их границам поделено)


Госвласти — это ещё далеко не вся страна. Федералы по своей прихоти спустили нам этот маразм с неправильными границами ФО, а мы принимаем.


----------



## d_kobzev

msasha_65 said:


> Просто зарегистрированные юзеры на Инкубатор сейчас не имеют права заглядывать :lol:
> 
> Разлогинься - и всё видно. Только ни к чему это, ничего там не обновляется сейчас :cheers:


3 обновляемся, однако :bash:


----------



## coth

Все недоступные темы из инкубатора появятся по окончанию реструктуризации.


----------



## roi95

А когда примерно планируется окончание реструктуризации?


----------



## andreyk

Кстати, я всё не могу ветку найти про строительство в Грозном, где она?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

andreyk said:


> Кстати, я всё не могу ветку найти про строительство в Грозном, где она?





coth said:


> Все недоступные темы из инкубатора появятся по окончанию реструктуризации.


как то так


----------



## peresvet

Ребята , куда после реформы делось строительство по остальным городам, кроме тех у кого есть отдельные ветки?


----------



## alley cat

peresvet said:


> Ребята , куда после реформы делось строительство по остальным городам, кроме тех у кого есть отдельные ветки?


Тут оно, ни куда не делось. Только чтобы его увидеть не нужно авторизоваться на форуме.



Опять же если не авторизоваться, то не на писать ни чего.


----------



## peresvet

Спасибо, все получилось. Только не нравятся мне такие изменения , лучше было по-старому- общий региональный форум для меня самое интересное


----------



## d_kobzev

А когда можно будет нормально писать в инкубатор ?


----------



## lanolama

апд. Разобрался, вопрос снят.


----------



## Frozer

Сделали ужасно тупо, ни где не видно, какая тема последняя обновилась, даже писать ниче не хочется, пусть форум загнивает


----------



## KLoun

Frozer said:


> Сделали ужасно тупо, ни где не видно, какая тема последняя обновилась, даже писать ниче не хочется, пусть форум загнивает


Нижимай на "Russia" и будет тебе региональное счастье.
Просто привыкнуть надо


----------



## Avior

Эй, ау, меня слышно? Я говорю, вот эта ссылка ведет не туда:


----------



## coth

пока ты других не слышишь, тебя тоже не слышат


на след неделе всё доделают. будут ссылки на последние темы, будут темы из инкубатора.


----------



## coth

пока ты других не слышишь, тебя тоже не слышат


на след неделе всё доделают. будут ссылки на последние темы, будут темы из инкубатора.


----------



## IgorTCRS24

А географическое деление форума вместо деления по ФО будет?


----------



## Avior

coth said:


> пока ты других не слышишь, тебя тоже не слышат
> 
> 
> на след неделе всё доделают. будут ссылки на последние темы, будут темы из инкубатора.


Я ожидал подобного ответа. Я указал на ошибку только в том, что *уже* сделано, про инкубатор ни слова. Довольно странная реакция


----------



## coth

А какой ты ответ хочешь? Я уже 20ый раз повторяю - ещё ничего не закончено!


----------



## Avior

Региональные разделы выглядят вполне законченными, соответственно заметить пару неправильных цифр на конце ссылки двум-трем модераторам, проводящим реструктуризацию форума, может быть довольно трудно. Я хотел помочь. Кстати, спасибо за разделение по ФО. Ну, и за понимание, да


----------



## coth

В тестовой версии эта ссылка давно исправлена. Разумеется под окончанием реструктуризации исправления так же имеются ввиду.


----------



## Medoed

Ага, перемены продолжаются!


----------



## roi95

И эти перемены уже намного лучше.


----------



## skasski

У меня разрешение 800*600 и теперь форум стал еще более громоздким чем был.


----------



## coth

Тебе пора новый компьютер купить. Ты же вроде умный у нас. Вот денег должен лопатой грести. Вот потрать несколько копеечек на новый.

Ниже 1024х768 более не поддерживаем. Современные стандарты начинаются с 1280 точек и 720 линий. Основные - 1280x800, 1600x900 и 1920x1080. Из старых форматов ещё популярны 1680x1050 и 1920x1200.


----------



## d_kobzev

Так стало реально лучше !


----------



## xfury

Siberian'а с новой должностью


----------



## skasski

> Тебе пора новый компьютер купить. Ты же вроде умный у нас. Вот денег должен лопатой грести. Вот потрать несколько копеечек на новый.

Компьютер стоит достаточно, но в нем мало дюймов, умник.


----------



## Medoed

xfury said:


> Siberian'а с новой должностью


*Siberian*! Тоже поздравляю! 

:cheers2:


----------



## d_kobzev

Кстати, если уж Кавказу ( 7 тем, 460 сообщений ) дали отдельную ветку, то может и Тульской области ( 6 тем, около 570 сообщений ) пора выделить ? 
Темы весьма активные, в обсуждение регулярно участвует много народа.


----------



## skasski

Предлагаю ради экономии места оставить только название округов и сократить слово область. И конечно выкинуть все эти малопосещаемые разделы Москвы и Питера (оставить только Сити).


----------



## coth

skasski said:


> > Тебе пора новый компьютер купить. Ты же вроде умный у нас. Вот денег должен лопатой грести. Вот потрать несколько копеечек на новый.
> 
> Компьютер стоит достаточно, но в нем мало дюймов, умник.


Ну в своё время он может и не мало стоил. Но только то, что 4 года назад стоило 30 тыс - сейчас стоит от силы 13. 

Обзаведись монитором нормальным. Сейчас ниже 1600х900 уже не делают. А стандарт 1920х1080.


----------



## Skysteel

Сибериан с новой должностью:cheers:
У нас тоже новый модератор.
У меня вопрос к местным модераторам,изменения в структуре местного форума делают администраторы?
Matthieu?


----------



## coth

Все вопросы и предложения принимаются местными модераторами (либо местным сеньор модератором).


----------



## ALEXEJ

xfury said:


> Siberian'а с новой должностью


Да-да, конгратулейшен, можно и в Саратов назначить СКИФ-а или Бороду из Н-Н.


----------



## Siberian

Спасибо всем за поздравления


----------



## Askario

Сиба с должностью


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Congratulations


----------



## ALEXEJ

Если не трудно администрации, думаю было-бы интересно многим, узнать полномочия (порегионально) каждого модератора, ибо догадываться и предполагать не очень корректно.Например Сибериан отвечает за Алтай или целиком за СФО+ДвФО, К-Лекс отвечает за Казань, или за ПФО+ ЮФО(или ещё чё-нить?). Думаю, это имеет смысл, ибо при обращении по некоторым вопросам, жителям различных регионов хотелось-бы иметь человека, как-бы знающего тему и понимающего суть вопроса


----------



## soloveich

Сейчас всё супер! Сиба с повышением :cheers:


----------



## coth

*MODERATION NOTE*

Реструктуризация на данном этапе завершена.​


----------



## roi95

Вполне неплохо получилось,но полоска с названием форума всё-таки большая. Ну и с географическими-политическими названиями тоже надо разобраться.


----------



## Kogan

> Казань и Татарстан
> Уфа и Башкортостан
> Екатеринбург и Свердловская область


Но


> Алтайский край
> Кузбасс


----------



## Siberian

ALEXEJ said:


> Если не трудно администрации, думаю было-бы интересно многим, узнать полномочия (порегионально) каждого модератора, ибо догадываться и предполагать не очень корректно.Например Сибериан отвечает за Алтай или целиком за СФО+ДвФО, К-Лекс отвечает за Казань, или за ПФО+ ЮФО(или ещё чё-нить?).


Никаких особо полномочий мне вот лично не было выделено, просто назначили и все ))

Но думаю, примерно так и получается логически..
Я за Сибирь и ДВ, K-Lex за ПФО и возможно ЮФО, AlMax за Урал, Xerx Северо-Запад, Coth, Mr Myxin за Москву и Центр.
Все равно для каждого города модера выделять никто не будет.



Kogan said:


> Но


Да, есть такой момент.. Я тоже заметил.


----------



## Kogan

А нельзя ли в качестве правил поставить верхний предел на размеры хотя б обычных(не панорамных) фотографий?


----------



## coth

негласно ~1100 в ширину


----------



## ancov

Хороший дизайн получился. Сиба тоже поздравляю!


----------



## lanolama

Предлагаю переименовать данную тему, расширив ее топик до, к примеру "Безвизовый режим" или "Визы". 

-> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=837202


----------



## msasha_65

coth said:


> к следующему обновлению в середине года рассмотрим. до него будут технические обновления.


Я так понимаю, что для создания нового треда необходимы значительные людские ресурсы и серьёзные финансовые вливания?
Что ж, спасибо и на том


----------



## Aleschua

d_kobzev said:


> А не поторопились ли мы со сносом Инкубатора ?
> Теперь, что бы просмотреть привычные темы, проходится столько прокликать. Да и активность в них, и без того не очень большая, вообще может на нет сойти - долго, непонятно, есть ли обновления. Гонять 8 разных разделов ради не самых частообновляемых тем...
> Да и найти эти темы надо. Новички могут и не догнать, что в разделе ЦЕНТР надо прокрутить под Москву и Воронеж, что бы что то найти.
> Как результат - уже сейчас приток новых сообщений практически отсутствует.


+1

Полностью согласен.


----------



## yahooeu

yahooeu said:


> ^^ самых больших городских секций





yahooeu said:


> спустя 20 дней.





yahooeu said:


> прошло ещё 20 дней.





yahooeu said:


> +20 дней





yahooeu said:


> через 20 дней


ещё 20.

1. Москва 71,077 (+1297)
2. Екатеринбург 46,128 (+1823)
3. Санкт-Петербург 35,767 (+818)
4. Новосибирск 31,331 (+1288)
5. Нижний Новгород 19,664 (+1566)
6. Казань 13,700 (+906)
7. Барнаул 11,626 (+355)
8. Омск 10,483 (+133)
9. Саратов 8,400 (+266)
10. Краснодарский край 7,005 (+365)
11. Ростов-на-Дону 6,626(+708)
12. Красноярск 6,550 (+301)
13. Тюмень 4,098 (+231)
14. Владивосток 3,427 (+591)
15. Уфа 3,204 (+525)
16. Пермь 2,791 (+612)
17. Волгоград 2,602 (+84)
18. Челябинск 1,870 (+70)
19. Кузбасс 1,763 (+76)
20. Воронеж 969 (+29)

Итог: Пермь обошла Волгоград, Ростов обогнал Красноярск.

Регионы:

1. Центр 73,478
2. Сибирь 63,420
3. Урал 52,229
4. Поволжье 49,512
5. Северо-Запад 36,240 
6. Юг 16,347
7. Дальний Восток 5,987


----------



## ALEXEJ

^^^ м-дааа интересный расклад. Екб почти в 1,5 раза новостнее Мск!! Интересно, а если-бы столица была в Екб, соотношение было-бы 1:2?
Интересно отметить что в десятке 3 региона Поволжья, причём естественного Поволжья, а не "придуманного", видимо полицентризм региона сказывается, отсутствие доминантных "пылесосов".

вот решил добавить расчёты yahooeu от 18 .01.2010 что-бы наглядности в динамике добавить :
1. Москва 66,190 (+854)
2. Екатеринбург 39,122 (+1325)
3. Санкт-Петербург 31,645 (+540)
4. Новосибирск 26,544 (+566)
5. Нижний Новгород 13,477 (+1134)
6. Казань 10,804 (+423)
7. Барнаул 9,902 (+360)
8. Омск 9,844 (+121)
9. Саратов 6,978 (+166)
10. Краснодарский край 5,594 (+271)
11. Ростов-на-Дону 5,130 (+178)
12. Тюмень 3,463 (+51)
13. Волгоград 2,051 (+45)
14. Челябинск 1,621 (+47)
15. Кузбасс 1,455 (+35)


----------



## flatron

ALEXEJ said:


> ^^^ м-дааа интересный расклад. Екб почти в 1,5 раза новостнее Мск!! ".


понятно,что абсурд
НЕ новостнее,а активнее.

В Питере активность снижается на глазах.
В начале зимы было по 2000 сообщений за 20 дней,потом по 1200 сообщений,сейчас вообще 800.
Скоро обратно поменяемся с Новосибом местами


----------



## Askario

Поволжье стабильно отыгрывает у Урала по 100 постов в день. К маю догоним.



ALEXEJ said:


> Интересно отметить что в десятке 3 региона Поволжья, причём естественного Поволжья, а не "придуманного", видимо полицентризм региона сказывается, отсутствие доминантных "пылесосов".


Вот ещё Самаре когда-нибудь сделают свою секцию, тогда вообще


----------



## Siberian

yahooeu said:


> ещё 20.
> 
> 1. Москва 71,077 (+1297)
> 2. Екатеринбург 46,128 (+1823)
> 3. Санкт-Петербург 35,767 (+818)
> 4. Новосибирск 31,331 (+1288)
> 5. Нижний Новгород 19,664 (+1566)
> 6. Казань 13,700 (+906)
> 7. Барнаул 11,626 (+355)
> 8. Омск 10,483 (+133)
> 9. Саратов 8,400 (+266)
> 10. Краснодарский край 7,005 (+365)
> 11. Ростов-на-Дону 6,626(+708)
> 12. Красноярск 6,550 (+301)
> 13. Тюмень 4,098 (+231)
> 14. Владивосток 3,427 (+591)
> 15. Уфа 3,204 (+525)
> 16. Пермь 2,791 (+612)
> 17. Волгоград 2,602 (+84)
> 18. Челябинск 1,870 (+70)
> 19. Кузбасс 1,763 (+76)
> 20. Воронеж 969 (+29)


О, спасибо, ждал твоей статистики


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Народ, как шифр подчёркивать?


----------



## yahooeu

flatron said:


> Скоро обратно поменяемся с Новосибом местами


Обратно? т.е. так уже было?


----------



## Kogan

yahooeu said:


> Обратно? т.е. так уже было?


Новосиб был сначала впереди, потом Питер его перегнал. =)


----------



## alley cat

> Поволжье стабильно отыгрывает у Урала по 100 постов в день. К маю догоним.


Все Поволжье, пятью регионами отыгрывает не у Урала а у одного города Екатеринбурга. Так как Тюмень а тем более Челябинск не в счет.


----------



## P0ezhai

Не надо подрывать юзеров из Екб на гонку по постам! А то мы поднажмем и Москву в жопе оставим


----------



## xfury

P0ezhai said:


> Не надо подрывать юзеров из Екб на гонку по постам! А то мы поднажмем и Москву в жопе оставим


Ага, флудом все могут.


----------



## P0ezhai

Где у нас флуд?
всё по делу


----------



## xfury

P0ezhai said:


> Где у нас флуд?
> всё по делу


Сравни хотя бы флудилки вашу и Москвы. Разница в два раза. 
впрочем в Москве проектов значимых куда больше.


----------



## newperm1

ALEXEJ said:


> ^^^ м-дааа интересный расклад. Екб почти в 1,5 раза новостнее Мск!! Интересно, а если-бы столица была в Екб, соотношение было-бы 1:2?
> Интересно отметить что в десятке 3 региона Поволжья, причём естественного Поволжья, а не "придуманного", видимо полицентризм региона сказывается, отсутствие доминантных "пылесосов".
> 
> вот решил добавить расчёты yahooeu от 18 .01.2010 что-бы наглядности в динамике добавить :
> 1. Москва 66,190 (+854)
> 2. Екатеринбург 39,122 (+1325)
> 3. Санкт-Петербург 31,645 (+540)
> 4. Новосибирск 26,544 (+566)
> 5. Нижний Новгород 13,477 (+1134)
> 6. Казань 10,804 (+423)
> 7. Барнаул 9,902 (+360)
> 8. Омск 9,844 (+121)
> 9. Саратов 6,978 (+166)
> 10. Краснодарский край 5,594 (+271)
> 11. Ростов-на-Дону 5,130 (+178)
> 12. Тюмень 3,463 (+51)
> 13. Волгоград 2,051 (+45)
> 14. Челябинск 1,621 (+47)
> 15. Кузбасс 1,455 (+35)


^^
а Пермь где???


----------



## RENALD

В январе Пермь ещё не считали


----------



## alley cat

xfury said:


> Сравни хотя бы флудилки вашу и Москвы. Разница в два раза.
> впрочем в Москве проектов значимых куда больше.


Зачем считать количество тем. Питерская Охта-центр *флуд здесь* ‎ больше по количеству постов чем вся наша пельменная вместе взятая.


----------



## serious

Askario said:


> Поволжье стабильно отыгрывает у Урала по 100 постов в день. К маю догоним.


Не Поволжье у Урала , а несколько участников поволжских регионов у Ебурга ( многие уральские регионы пока недостаточно активны).


----------



## P0ezhai

^^ у тебя 


> Posts Per Day: 14.10


у бороды 


> Posts Per Day: 18.24


14+18=32, значит в среднем постов 40 за день пишите


----------



## yahooeu

P0ezhai said:


> 14+18=32, значит в среднем постов 40 за день пишите


а там только мы?:lol:
вчера в 16.30 было 20 тыс постов..сегодня в 16.30 уже 20.153


----------



## roi95

Господа модераторы,когда нормальную ссылку на украинский форум сделаете?


----------



## coth

Надеюсь в мае.


----------



## yahooeu

а что это такой трудоёмкий процесс?


----------



## xameleon

Наверное от того, что модераторы и администраторы - это разные люди. Т.е. модераторы могут править посты пользователей, могут банить и предупреждать, имеют свой скрытый раздел для общения, но не имеют возможности изменять структуру форума. Я угадал?


----------



## IgorTCRS24

xameleon said:


> но не имеют возможности изменять структуру форума. Я угадал?


Но названия региональных тредов меняют без труда.


----------



## kharlam

ага....меняют.....


----------



## P0ezhai

> модераторы и администраторы - это разные люди


КЭП?


----------



## coth

Думаю малоактивные регионы вернём в инкубатор. Округа останутся только для подфорумов.


Предложения по тематическим форумам всё ещё принимаются.


----------



## Красноярец

Какии регионы будут относится к малоактивным?


----------



## alley cat

^^ На Урале надо понимать один Екатеринбург останется.


----------



## lanolama

Видимо все кто не имеет собственного подфорума


----------



## P0ezhai

Тюмень в принципе постов 25-30 в день пишет, так что можно оставить


----------



## Siberian

При следующей доработке, нужно бы подпись сделать Барнаул и Алтайский край, а не просто Алтайский край ) А можно даже и так *Барнаул и Алтай* (поскольку все равно там 2 субъекта федерации АК и республика Алтай)


----------



## yahooeu

^^ а Тюмень с Челябинском? уберут только Тагил с Курганом скорее всего.
хотя смысл всего этого? деградация какая-то


----------



## P0ezhai

lanolama said:


> Видимо все кто не имеет собственного подфорума


Ага. НН в инкубатор


----------



## yahooeu

Siberian said:


> При следующей доработке, нужно бы подпись сделать Барнаул и Алтайский край, а не просто Алтайский край ) А можно даже и так *Барнаул и Алтай* (поскольку все равно там и край и республика Алтай)


и ещё Нижний Новгород и Нижегородская область


----------



## yahooeu

P0ezhai said:


> Ага. НН в инкубатор


что тебе так всегда НН покоя не даёт?


----------



## P0ezhai

yahooeu said:


> что тебе так всегда НН покоя не даёт?


у вас нет подфорумов просто :banana:
они только у МСК, Питера и ЕКБ есть


----------



## coth

разумеется все кто не имеет собственного форума. то есть темы которые находятся в корне округов.


----------



## lanolama

P0ezhai said:


> у вас нет подфорумов просто :banana:
> они только у МСК, Питера и ЕКБ есть


ну не надо настолько неправильно мои слова понимать :lol:


----------



## flatron

yahooeu said:


> что тебе так всегда НН покоя не даёт?


завидует вашей прогрессивной архитектуре и активности


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Siberian said:


> При следующей доработке, нужно бы подпись сделать Барнаул и Алтайский край, а не просто Алтайский край ) А можно даже и так *Барнаул и Алтай* (поскольку все равно там 2 субъекта федерации АК и республика Алтай)


Зачем? имхо лучше просто оставить Алтайский край, и всякие Казани и Татарстаны переименовать в "Татарстан" и т.д. И ещё поменять Кузбасс на Кемеровскую область.


----------



## yahooeu

flatron said:


> завидует вашей прогрессивной архитектуре и активности


я так и думал


----------



## P0ezhai

flatron said:


> завидует вашей прогрессивной архитектуре и активности


в их ветку никогда не лажу, а следовательно про архитектуру не знаю...
активность у нас выше


----------



## Ultramarine

IgorTCRS24 said:


> Зачем? имхо лучше просто оставить Алтайский край, и всякие Казани и Татарстаны переименовать в "Татарстан"


ненадо так. Региональный центр должен указываться для регионов, наименование которых не происходит от регионального центра.


----------



## Kogan

IgorTCRS24 said:


> Зачем? имхо лучше просто оставить Алтайский край, и всякие Казани и Татарстаны переименовать в "Татарстан" и т.д. И ещё поменять Кузбасс на Кемеровскую область.


Республика Алтай не входит в алтайский край.  Хотя фактически люди эти регионы считают все-равно одним целым... Алтай и Барнаул - самое оптимальное.


----------



## lanolama

Ultramarine said:


> ненадо так. Региональный центр должен указываться для регионов, наименование которых не происходит от регионального центра.


Мне кажется это абсолютно бесполезной тратой места.



Kogan said:


> Республика Алтай не входит в алтайский край. Хотя фактически - регионы считают все-равно одним целым... Алтай и Барнаул - самое оптимальное.


Алтайщина


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Ultramarine said:


> ненадо так. Региональный центр должен указываться для регионов, наименование которых не происходит от регионального центра.


Это хорошо только для тех, кто не шарит в административном делении России.


----------



## RENALD

IgorTCRS24 said:


> Это хорошо только для тех, кто не шарит в административном делении России.


А кому от этого плохо? Вроде никому не мешало до сегодняшнего дня.


----------



## P0ezhai

зачем эту тему перенесли в Городские проблемы?


----------



## coth

за тем, что там ей место


----------



## ancov

Ссылка с главной страницы российского форума "Украина" показывает ошибку "Invalid forum ..."


----------



## coth

у них новый форум, ссылку исправим в обозримом будущем.


----------



## P0ezhai

yahooeu said:


> ещё 20.


20 дней прошло...


----------



## yahooeu

P0ezhai said:


> 20 дней прошло...


с математикой проблемы? 9+20 сколько будет?


----------



## P0ezhai

> 9+20 сколько будет?


8 + 20=28 
или я один вижу что тот пост от 8 апреля?


----------



## P0ezhai

ааа.. извиняйте... это просто у меня часовые пояса не настроены..... вот я и вижу что пост в 10 часов вечера 8-ого написан


----------



## roi95

yahooeu said:


> с математикой проблемы? 9+20 сколько будет?


А может для удобства лучше делать статистику на 1 число каждого месяца?


----------



## P0ezhai

я не понял. мне убрать статус или на Российском форуме мне за него ничего не будет?

PS на международку не лажу


----------



## P0ezhai

xfury said:


> Кот, а вы что не действуете. Надо же на место иногда ставить.


чем я тебе так навредил что ты мне постоянно "смерти" желаешь?


----------



## K-Lex

Убери


----------



## Demisgr77

я вот непонимаю нафига люди пишут BANANED или BANNED? Это ж такая тупость, если вам нечяго писать не пишите.

Кстати аватар поезжая это помоему моя фотка, да поезжай?


----------



## P0ezhai

мб, я давно её с форума взял...


----------



## alley cat

Вновь возвращается инкубатор.


----------



## ALEXEJ

alley cat said:


> Вновь возвращается инкубатор.


Да, чего-то непонятно, вроде-бы сказали что уже реформы форума закончились, забрали из Поволжья Самару, Сев-Кав ФО совсем опустошили hno: Непонятно-же! Может реформы идут по кругу и вернёмся в старое-доброе дореформенное состояние?? Кстати почему из него ушли непонятно, было ведь неплохо, по-старому-то hno: Ведь чтобы узнать про обновление в своём из 6 приволжских миллионников приходиться заходить в подфорум.... нецелесообразно как-то...


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Питер куда пропал?


----------



## coth

IgorTCRS24 said:


> Питер куда пропал?


удалили, нечаянно. к вечеру надеюсь восстановим.


----------



## flatron

coth said:


> удалили, нечаянно. к вечеру надеюсь восстановим.


будет прикольно если не удастся его восстановить


----------



## Красноярец

))))))))


----------



## roi95

Прикольно.


----------



## coth

ALEXEJ said:


> Да, чего-то непонятно, вроде-бы сказали что уже реформы форума закончились, забрали из Поволжья Самару, Сев-Кав ФО совсем опустошили hno: Непонятно-же! Может реформы идут по кругу и вернёмся в старое-доброе дореформенное состояние?? Кстати почему из него ушли непонятно, было ведь неплохо, по-старому-то hno: Ведь чтобы узнать про обновление в своём из 6 приволжских миллионников приходиться заходить в подфорум.... нецелесообразно как-то...


Во многих маленьких городах упала активность. В июне посмотрим на активность и решим кого из инкубатора надо выделить в отдельные секции. Пока есть несколько кандидатов которые называть не буду.


----------



## Suomi 777

coth said:


> Во многих маленьких городах упала активность. В июне посмотрим на активность и решим кого из инкубатора надо выделить в отдельные секции. Пока есть несколько кандидатов которые называть не буду.


Хабаровск и Самара напрашиваются


----------



## alley cat

Инкубатор рулит, когда он был всегда туда заходил и отписывался. После его развала, ни разу не зашел в секционные "инкубаторы", кроме естественно Уральского.


----------



## lanolama

Мне кажется что надо было оставить Сев. Кавказ в своей ветке, у них все равно нет ни одного выделенного в собственный форум города.


----------



## Suomi 777

lanolama said:


> Мне кажется что надо было оставить Сев. Кавказ в своей ветке, у них все равно нет ни одного выделенного в собственный форум города.


Чечню выделят


----------



## P0ezhai

coth said:


> Питер куда пропал?
> 
> 
> 
> удалили, нечаянно.
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
чуть со стула не упал :lol:


----------



## fugas

люди создайте раздел Чеченская Республика, а то не поймешь уже, толи в Сев.Кавказе наши темы, потом совсем в другом месте, а сейчас в инкубатре... уже не смешно.


----------



## AutoUnion

Не-е ну кто-же в праздник проводит реконструкцию форума?  9 мая удалили Питер :lol:hno::nuts:


----------



## ambient

Ysh said:


> Спасибо модерам что побанили skasski. Меньше вони и троллинга стало.


Вопрос весьма философский. Без подобных форумчан скучнее.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

ну не знаю, skasski ответсвенно подходил к создании сравнительной статистики по городам, часто писал что-то интересное и умное, какие-то точные данные находил... конечно, характер скверный - любил поругаться, но всяко меньшее зло, чем Бублин. Разве что я не обо всех его грехах знаю...


----------



## alley cat

* skasski * - его вроде за мультирегистрацию, а не за троллинг, в перманент отправили.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

ерунда...


----------



## P0ezhai

у бубли было много регистраций и все об этом знают, но он же всё ещё жив


----------



## Siberian

Без Бубли ССЦ будет не торт ))) Это фишка )


----------



## coth

Господа, напоминаю, что за прямое оскорбление участников форума полагается наказание.


----------



## P0ezhai

то есть ты намекаешь на то что бубля это оскорбление?


----------



## runet01

То, что в секции Северного Кавказа у нас пустое место - политически незрелое решение. Тем более, сейчас появился Северо-Кавказский оркруг, в который входит, между прочим, и Ставрополье со всеми Минводами. Небоскребов, там, пожалуй нет и не надо, но строительства по Сев. Кавказу немало интересного. Верните Грозный назад, естественно, в подраздел "Чеченская республика". Другие увидят, приревнуют, и быстро подтянутся.


----------



## Siberian

runet01 said:


> То, что в секции Северного Кавказа у нас пустое место - политически незрелое решение.


А у нас тут не политический форум


----------



## P0ezhai

предлагаю перенести тему о третьей столице на "Российский форум" . всё таки топовая тема как никак


----------



## ambient

Во, зацените. У нас зарождается уникальное явление (хотя оно итак отчасти было в виде того подфорума). Народный контроль модераторов. 

Ну это так в качестве любопытной фишки. Здесь-то модерация хорошая, как и на том форуме. Просто любопытное явление.


----------



## KLoun

ambient said:


> Здесь-то модерация хорошая...


Модерация основных веток здесь преемлемая, но модерация "побочных" разделов - ниже плинтуса. ИМХО - это бред сивой кобылы.


----------



## Siberian

KLoun said:


> Модерация основных веток здесь преемлемая, но модерация "побочных" разделов - ниже плинтуса.


Да неужели? :lol:
Если бы модерация побочных разделов была такая жесткая, то и ты был бы недалеко до бана, так как бываешь несдержан. Но на то и флудильня, что более свободная и менее контролируемая, то есть на многое закрывается глаза, кроме явных перегибов.


----------



## Arkona14

не знаю где спросить- а как вставлять видео?


----------



## xerx

KLoun said:


> ...модерация "побочных" разделов - ниже плинтуса.


какие именно разделы ты относишь к "побочным"?


----------



## P0ezhai

xerx, главное не бери чайную под свой контроль


----------



## coth

KLoun said:


> Модерация основных веток здесь преемлемая, но модерация "побочных" разделов - ниже плинтуса. ИМХО - это бред сивой кобылы.


Есть вот украинская флудильня. Вот у меня ящик завален сообщениями от забаненных с форума из-за высказываний сделаных в украинской флудильне, что прочесть все времени не хватает. Зато ведь Модерация.


----------



## ambient

Arkona14 said:


> не знаю где спросить- а как вставлять видео?


----------



## Arkona14

ambient said:


>


----------



## KLoun

*Siberian*, я легко могу быть сдержан, общаясь с нормальными людьми, а не с толпой недоумков, которые только во флудильне и отмечаются (а если и не только в ней, то всё равно пустопорожним флудом), и которых "заманили" сюда только из-за тупомассовой популяризации ресурса.

*xerx*, я имею в виду разделы "Спорт, культура, жизнь" и "Чайная".


----------



## Siberian

KLoun said:


> *Siberian*, я легко могу быть сдержан, общаясь с нормальными людьми, а не с толпой недоумков, которые только во флудильне и отмечаются (а если и не только в ней, то всё равно пустопорожним флудом), и которых "заманили" сюда только из-за тупомассовой популяризации ресурса.


Я ни в коем случае не в упрек тебе это сказал, а лишь привел пример, что если бы была жесткая модерация, то и ты мог попасть под раздачу, только и всего. Не понимаю, что тебе не нравится? Само собой, может лучше было бы без Чайной, но раз она есть, то никто не будет тратить свое время, мониторя каждую ветку флудильни. Мне вот больше интересны разделы по теме форума, чем флудотемы.


----------



## ambient

KLoun, ну ты жжёшь. Какая беда, все кругом недоумки, бедного Клоуна достали своей недоумностью, да так, что он стал несдержанным. Срочно надо модерировать, банить всех кто Клоуна раздражает. Вот спросить его прямо кто раздражает - тех и банить.

Кстати, начинание о котором я говорил, на нашем, самом либеральном (по создаваемой видимости) новосибирском форуме всё-таки провалилось и все убедились что это именно не либеральность, а лишь создание её видимости ради возможности потешить свои сплетнические инстинкты и этакий клуб общения резидентов форума. См последний пост. Дескать поиграли в демократию и хватит. Очевидно что при всей внешней либеральности там существует чёткая директива чтобы эта либеральность не выходила за пределы видимости.


----------



## KLoun

*ambient*, Кловун не писал, что все. Но в "Чайной" их количество зашкаливает даже в непровокационных самим по себе темах, и происходит это именно из-за либерасьей политики модераторов. Когда всё намертво зафлужено, общаться даже на интересные темы с интересными людьми становится невозможно, ибо кол-во толлей и флудеров (и их постов) переходит все допустимые границы.


----------



## xerx

KLoun said:


> *xerx*, я имею в виду разделы "Спорт, культура, жизнь" и "Чайная".


а.
ну так это по своему статусу ветки-флудилки.

я, например, большую часть из них и не читаю никогда, ибо мне это не интересно (к тематике форума никакого отношения они не имеют)
совершенно логично, что в ветках которые изначально планировались как офтопные, этот самый офтоп и является наполнением.
и совершенно естественно, что участники склонные к офтопу, там постоянно ошиваются и насыщают данные ветки всё большим и большим количеством бесполезных сообщений.

возможности строго модерировать такие ветки я не вижу.

на мой взгляд есть всего два варианта - *первый* (наш нынешний) - такие ветки есть и модерация там минимальная.
и *второй* - не держать на форуме вообще офтопных веток.
(лично мне второй вариант ближе, причём значительнее, но это уже вне моей компетенции. да и если было бы устроено голосование, второй вариант набрал бы значительно меньше голосов)


----------



## KLoun

xerx said:


> ...лично мне второй вариант ближе, причём значительнее...


Взаимно. Но всё ж таки интересные темы и обсуждения там, бывает, попадаются, но из-за полного отсутствия модерации они очень быстро захвативыются троллями и флудерами, причём, как правило теми, кто в основных разделах и не пишет вообще. Я вот не понимаю, нахрена такие люди вообще нужны на форуме. Было бы логично что-то типа... сколько постов по теме ты имеешь в основных разделах, ровно настолько же постов ты имеешь право в отстойниках. Но это так... утопии.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

KLoun said:


> сколько постов по теме ты имеешь в основных разделах, ровно настолько же постов ты имеешь право в отстойниках.


это спровоцирует еще и флуд в основной секции


----------



## KLoun

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> это спровоцирует еще и флуд в основной секции


Так за это в перманентный бан очень легко уйти. Какие проблемы-то? 

З.Ы. Мало что ли говноресурсов (открытых к анонимным комментам), если кому-то выговориться приспичило?


----------



## flatron

*KLoun*,да бесполезно. Никто своё время не будет тратить на разгребание тонн левых сообщений в оффтопных темах.
Ну если только тебя сделать модером по чайной


----------



## KLoun

flatron said:


> Ну если только тебя сделать модером по чайной


Нет уж, спасибо. Моих "зверств" и на "Дорогах России" хватит (да я там я в побочные разделы не лезу)


----------



## gorkill

У Хабаровска появилась своя секция!:cheers:


----------



## roi95

И у Чечении тоже.


----------



## alley cat

gorkill said:


> У Хабаровска появилась своя секция!:cheers:


Предлагаю по полнить её вот этой темой. 

Музеи и памятники Хабаровска


----------



## msasha_65

alley cat said:


> Предлагаю по полнить её вот этой темой.
> 
> Музеи и памятники Хабаровска


...и Хабаровск до 2000-го года - тоже туда.

(мы уже обсудили это у себя).

И, желательно, доделать, чтобы с главной страницы страничка открывалась  И, возможно, обозвать её "Хабаровск и Хабаровский край" (у нас есть планы по краю).

Спасибо. :hug:


----------



## Boris_54

gorkill said:


> У Хабаровска появилась своя секция!:cheers:





roi95 said:


> И у Чечении тоже.


поздравляю хабаровчан и чеченцев!!! :cheers:


----------



## glad

Boris_54 спасибо!


----------



## P0ezhai

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> а как получить несгораемую сумму?


Никак.... у меня 4 несгораемых а я ещё жив


----------



## Krosh

*НАЧАЛЬСТВО !!!*
Поправьте ссылку на хабаровский раздел с главной страницы Российского форума. Через Дальний Восток захожу, а напрямую никак - глючное имя в ссылке.


----------



## msasha_65

Krosh said:


> *НАЧАЛЬСТВО !!!*
> Поправьте ссылку на хабаровский раздел с главной страницы Российского форума. Через Дальний Восток захожу, а напрямую никак - глючное имя в ссылке.


И название  Поменяйте на "Хабаровск и Хабаровский край" (это же ведь не одно и то же?)


----------



## roi95

msasha_65 said:


> И название  Поменяйте на "Хабаровск и Хабаровский край" (это же ведь не одно и то же?)


Хабаровск-составная часть края. Зачем эти лишние буквы?


----------



## alley cat

Да и названия совпадают, в отличие от Алтая или Приморья.


----------



## msasha_65

roi95 said:


> Хабаровск-составная часть края. Зачем эти лишние буквы?


Здесь примерно то же самое, как и "Москва и Московская область"
Названия ведь совпадают?

Впрочем, я особо не настаиваю.


----------



## roi95

А,по-моему,прописывать как субъект,так и центр субъекта одновременно-не есть хорошо.


----------



## msasha_65

roi95 said:


> А,по-моему,прописывать как субъект,так и центр субъекта одновременно-не есть хорошо.


*"Москва и Московская область"* :lol:

Правда, тут есть одно "но". Москва - это сам по себе субъект федерации. И его как раз логично вообще отдельной темой забабахать. А область отдельно.
Это же касается и Ленинграда.

Но это администраторы решают, что, где, как и куда вешать. И чем меньше демократии в данном вопросе, тем лучше, а то сильно много мнений


----------



## flatron

msasha_65 said:


> как раз логично вообще отдельной темой забабахать. А область отдельно.
> Это же касается и Ленинграда.


ага,причём желательно так и написать ЛЕНИНГРАД и Ленинградская область!:lol:


----------



## ambient

Все всё понимают. Поэтому можно для упрощения и красоты ограничиться названием центра региона имхо. Даже если это мск и спб. А можно писать и полностью. Это имхо детали.


----------



## P0ezhai

Если в хабаровской ветке есть темы про край(города края) то нужно ИМХО приписывать край.


----------



## msasha_65

Господа-граждане-товарищи модераторы! 
Подправьте, наконец, кто-нибудь линк на "Хабаровский край" с главной страницы.
А то как-то неудобно окольными путями да гаражами добираться - прямо, как в новостройку какую. :lol:

Спасибо. :cheers:


----------



## lanolama

А можно сделать возможным добавление видео из контакта, наряду с (ю/ру)тюбами?


----------



## KLoun

lanolama said:


> А можно сделать возможным добавление видео из контакта, наряду с (ю/ру)тюбами?


Нед.


----------



## coth

почему нет?
тока качество не ахти там


----------



## KLoun

coth said:


> почему нет?


Дык, там жеж всё запаролено, или не?


----------



## lanolama

coth said:


> почему нет?
> тока качество не ахти там


Те видео, загруженные после обновления видео выглядят очень неплохо, вот к примеру Шрек 3 в 720п.



KLoun said:


> Дык, там жеж всё запаролено, или не?


Насчет этого тоже думал, но мало опыта работы с этим сервисом, поэтому не знаю.


----------



## coth

lanolama
720p там нет) то, что под меткой 720р от силы 480p, а то и 360p разверни на весь экран на FullHD мониторе - увидишь большие пиксели.

KLoun
ну это не проблема, если учесть, что большая часть российских пользователей тут залогинены там


----------



## lanolama

Насчет этого согласен, конечно


----------



## KLoun

coth said:


> ...большая часть российских пользователей тут залогинены там.


Не просто сильно сомневаюсь, а абсолютно уверен в обратном


----------



## coth

Костя - тут не тот случай когда ты можешь судить по себе
Тут почти все залогинены там. И только некоторые залогинены, но залезают на сайт в редкое время от времени.


----------



## coth

Форум обновлён до версии 3.8.5. На время перенастройки могут наблюдаться лаги, глюки и галлюцинации. 

Следующее обновление скорее всего будет на версию 4.х


----------



## yekaterinburger

а что, ошибки в подписях к названиям округов так и не исправили, главное юфо и скфо в один раздел объединить можно, а просто правильно подписать названия уже слабо. даже не знаю как это обозвать - двойные стандарты или просто безграмотность hno:


----------



## msasha_65

Линк на "Хабаровский край" с главной страницы так и не пофиксили. 
Ждать 4-й версии?


----------



## alley cat

Тему *Фотографии Краснодара*, в самый раз в чайную переносить.


----------



## Attraction

alley cat said:


> Тему *Фотографии Краснодара*, в самый раз в чайную переносить.


В третью столицу последние несколько страниц нужно кинуть. Того и глядишь Дубай догоним


----------



## Siberian

Удалил флуд к чертям. Особо активные получили карточки.


----------



## P0ezhai

*Официальная просьба к модераторам:* перенесите тему "*Питер и Киев*" из раздела "Городские проблемы" в раздел "Чайная"


----------



## IgorTCRS24

P0ezhai said:


> *Официальная просьба к модераторам:* перенесите тему "*Питер и Киев*" из раздела "Городские проблемы" в раздел "Чайная"


+1. Хоть поежай и флудераст, но в данном случае я его поддерживаю.


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> *Официальная просьба к модераторам:* перенесите тему "*Питер и Киев*" из раздела "Городские проблемы" в раздел "Чайная"


а тебе-то чего?:lol:

Я как раз не согласен.
Там пожалуй что как раз городские проблемы и обсуждаются.
По такой логике все темы из городских проблем можно перенести в чайную.


----------



## glad

Там ещё очень много фотографий городов,как то для чайной не идёт.Просто не давать флудить много надо,вот и всё.


----------



## alley cat

> Там ещё очень много фотографий городов,как то для чайной не идёт.


 Да там очень большой архив фото скопился, так что она больше для фотосекции подходит, чем для чайной.


----------



## glad

alley cat said:


> Да там очень большой архив фото скопился, так что она больше для фотосекции подходит, чем для чайной.


Можно и так,но не в чайную.


----------



## Ysh

а, так вот куда эту ему засунули


----------



## flatron

Ysh said:


> куда ему засунули


куда же?


----------



## P0ezhai

она просто сдохла


----------



## P0ezhai

мне кажется эта ветка находится не в своем разделе


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

P0ezhai said:


> мне кажется эта ветка находится не в своем разделе


Удивительно быстро модеры отреагировали.


----------



## Ysh

flatron said:


> куда же?


тему я имел в виду:lol:

кстати, считаю, Иркутск и Киров уже заслуживают отдельных разделов


----------



## gorkill

Ysh said:


> кстати, считаю, Иркутск и Киров уже заслуживают отдельных разделов


+1


----------



## Siberian

Да, особенно Иркутск.


----------



## xfury

Такими темпами в Инкубаторе одна Самара останется.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Странно, что у них так неживо. Вроде и юзеров несколько имееца


----------



## ageev

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> Странно, что у них так неживо. Вроде и юзеров несколько имееца


 Наверное нет хороших фотографов и достаточного количества времени...hno:


----------



## Askario

Нужно пропиарить в ЖЖ и на нескольких крупных форумах, тогда народ пойдёт.


----------



## ambient

А на нашем форуме запретили давать ссылки на другие форумы. Но это потому что пропиарено так что уже все сюда перешли.


----------



## Объемный

coth said:


> На форуме существует два вида карточек - жёлтые
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> и красные
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Жёлтая - это предупреждение, порицание, выговор - напоминание о правилах.
> Красная - наказание. Красная карточка выдаётся с очками на срок от 1 часа до бесконечности (несгораемая). На одну карточку может быть от 1 и более очков. 3 активных очка ведут к автоматическому бану на 3 дня. То есть если у вас есть одна несгораемая карточка на 2 и более очков, то каждая последующая карточка будет вести к 3 дневному отдыху.


Спасибо буду иметь виду


----------



## Attraction

Предлагаю переименовать тему "Ваши самолетные фотки городов", на "Самолетные фотки ваших городов".


----------



## ambient

Почему не работает страница с баннером (и другие, как говорят)?


----------



## P0ezhai

У меня тоже не работает...


----------



## ancov

Предлагаю создать отдельную ветку "Обосрём Москву" на главной странице форума. И туда вынести все стенания по поводу зажравшихся москвичей, которые забрали все деньги федерального бюджета.

А то многие темы так засираются этими стонами, что часто теряется основной смысл.


----------



## ambient

А может лучше деньги (и всё остальное) не забирать, а вернуть обратно? 
У вас же там власти рядом, скажите им.


----------



## ancov

Что упало, то пропало.


----------



## coth

ancov said:


> Предлагаю создать отдельную ветку "Обосрём Москву" на главной странице форума. И туда вынести все стенания по поводу зажравшихся москвичей, которые забрали все деньги федерального бюджета.
> 
> А то многие темы так засираются этими стонами, что часто теряется основной смысл.


зачем, проще банить неадекватов. ссылки, явки?


----------



## P0ezhai

можно в Екатеринбургской секции разобраться со списками 20+ зданий. а именно: вместо текущего "прикрепленного" списка 20+ зданий "прикрепить" наверх Эту тему


----------



## ambient

Откройте ветку Оппозиция! Это что, политическая цензура на форуме? Получается так. Плюс диктатура:

"Ветку закрываю, ибо бессмысленный и бесконечный срач.
Хотя могу открыть, но тогда всем участникам по карточке.
Выбирайте." (с) Siberian

Там действительно срач. Но часть людей же нормально обсуждают. Почему не предупредить а затем не наказать нарушителей? Почему не нарушающие правила люди должны из-за этого лишиться возможности продолжить обсуждение?

Здесь ещё один аспект. Жаловался ли кто-то? Если нет, то их устраивает такой срач. Если же политика форума не предусматривает такого, то конечно действовать вне зависимости от жалоб. Ну и ещё вариант сделать одельную ветку или раздел для срача.


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

^^присоединяюсь


----------



## Siberian

Да, здесь диктатура, ты разве не знал?
По поводу той ветки не жаловались, зато на тебя уже жаловались неоднократно, наверное стоит уже принимать меры, как считаешь?


----------



## ambient

Сранно как это на меня могли жаловаться когда я за всю жизнь никому грубого слова не сказал. Видимо кто-то неадекватный жаловался. А на счёт той ветки вон и ещё один юзер недоволен выше. Остальные просто боятся диктатуры, но надеюсь они переборят страх.


----------



## P0ezhai

А списки и ныне там.....


----------



## Siberian

^^ А почему ты AlMax'у не обращаешься?


----------



## P0ezhai

обращался и не раз. старый список он не редактирует, и новый наверх не прикрепляет.. просто игнорирует мои и не только мои обращения по этому поводу.


----------



## Ysh

ambient said:


> А может лучше деньги (и всё остальное) не забирать, а вернуть обратно?
> У вас же там власти рядом, скажите им.


Сказали - они не отдают! Что делать, придется ветку создавать.


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Господа модераторы, как вы смотрите на то, чтобы добавить подраздел Хакасия в ветку Краснояркого края, и выделить АО из Тюменской ветки в подразделы этой же ветки?

По сути Абакан и весь регион являются южной частью КК. Как я уже отмечал на этом форуме, связи Красноярск - Хакасия намного сильнее, чем Красноярск - Ужур например. Абаканская агломерация включает в себя город КК, такая вот картинка, местные новостные ленты не отделяют регионы друг от друга, и ещё много-много фактов, говорящих о том, что Хакасия является неотъемлимой частью Красноярского края.
Если бы слияние свершилось, форум был бы в плюсе от:
- подчистки инкубатора
- восстановления справедливости, по аналогии с Тюменью (хотя данный город имеет меньше оснований на АО, чем крск на РХ)
Но самое страшное, в одном единственном минусе - визгов на весь форум от сепаратистски настроенного абаканца Витечки.


----------



## coth

Вопрос об объединении может решаться только местно, на референдуме. Объедените субъекты, тогда и здесь они будут вместе.


----------



## alley cat

Предлагаю переместить тему Баннер из России, из чайной сюда вниз главной страницы форума к темам "Правила", "Статистика форума" и т.д и т.п. Так как тема родственна теме "ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ?" дальнейшее развитие форума, и в ней обсуждаются предложения по оформлению форума.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

+1


----------



## Boris_54

х2


----------



## flatron

+1


----------



## P0ezhai

и я поддерживаю


----------



## Victor90

Поменяли разрешение экрана что ли?


----------



## P0ezhai

с чего ты взял?


----------



## P0ezhai

А можно у нас в чайной такую же тему создать?


----------



## KLoun

P0ezhai said:


> А можно у нас в чайной такую же тему создать?


Так есть же уже (только не в чайной): вот


----------



## P0ezhai

очень остроумно...


----------



## Evrasia 99911

P0ezhai said:


> очень остроумно...


Создавай, но лиж бы вы не засирали своими разговорами нормальные темы. :bash:


----------



## ambient

Баннер бон прикс часто сильно подвешивает по крайней мере Оперу. У других как? Хорошо бы это решить, хотя это конечно из области мечт.


----------



## lanolama

А рекламореза на опере нет?


----------



## coth

ambient said:


> Баннер бон прикс часто сильно подвешивает по крайней мере Оперу. У других как? Хорошо бы это решить, хотя это конечно из области мечт.


поточнее про bon prix


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

ambient said:


> Баннер бон прикс часто сильно подвешивает по крайней мере Оперу. У других как? Хорошо бы это решить, хотя это конечно из области мечт.


У меня Mozilla тоже виснет из-за баннера..


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

вы про который баннер? я тоже не понимаю


----------



## alley cat

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> вы про который баннер? я тоже не понимаю


Вот про этот внизу с девками.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

а, видел-видел.
У меня вроде все ок с ним


----------



## roi95

А когда ожидается очередная реформа на форуме?


----------



## ikeamen

coth said:


> Как минимум один из серверов немного погорел на днях. Починят в ближайшее время.


вроде как уже стало лучше.. т-т-т..


----------



## ambient

Относительно вторых суток. У меня вторые сутки не работают сервисы гугла, даже гугловская реклама на страницах форума через раз.

Вот как это выглядит


----------



## ambient

Пипец. Сейчас время открытия страницы уже идёт не на секунды а на минуты...


----------



## roi95

Неудобно очень. Одна страница форума открывается в среднем за 10-15 секунд.


----------



## Demisgr77

К нам скоро Админ приедет:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1216299


----------



## ambient

Сегодня уже нормально работает... И гугл заработал. Возможно это связано было.


----------



## ikeamen

да, замечены улучшения..


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Я так понимаю, что сегодня были тех. работы? Уж очень долго сайт был в коме.


----------



## roi95

Сайт щас прям летает. Приятная неожиданность.


----------



## Victor90

roi95 said:


> Сайт щас прям летает. Приятная неожиданность.


А у меня то теперь прям как летает.


----------



## Suomi 777

Самару выделять пора, народу от туда уже прилично, активная она...


----------



## P0ezhai

Мой бан кончился на 20 минут позже запланированного срока... какой-то глюк форума..


----------



## ALEXEJ

P0ezhai said:


> Мой бан кончился на 20 минут позже запланированного срока... какой-то глюк форума..


:nuts: жывой и на свободе?
Видимо Екб в этом месяце обгонит Москву?


----------



## P0ezhai

нет. не хочу повторения бана. буду действовать только по правилам. 

конец оффтопа.


----------



## ikeamen

^^ чайник, последнее твое предложение надо в цитатник. не меньше


----------



## Fili

ambient said:


> Сегодня уже нормально работает... И гугл заработал. Возможно это связано было.


Надо было какой нибудь рекламорезкой гуглорекламу убирать  Конечно форум не очень быстро работает, но из-за этого больше скорей всего тормозило


----------



## vartal

Интересно, а русскоязычный интерфейс появится когда-нибудь у форума? Сколько видел аналогичных по дизайну и модели форумов, практически имеющих такую же архитектуру, как и этот и все русифицированные...
А то есть только английский и почему-то испанский.


----------



## coth

Это будет рассматриваться только после апгрейда до vB4


----------



## P0ezhai

некоторые страницы грузятся только со второго раза :nuts:


----------



## Victor90

А некоторые с четвертого.


----------



## coth

4 новых сервера установили. Теперь их 19.


----------



## yahooeu

всё равно подтормаживает бывает


----------



## P0ezhai

У меня одного так в "Городах" показывает?


----------



## roi95

У меня тоже. Ну ошибся чувак,чё такого. Новенький же.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Мда... ну надо же *так* ошибиться...


----------



## roi95

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Мда... ну надо же *так* ошибиться...


Я когда на форум пришёл,некоторое время не знал даже как фотки вставлять,а уж как темы создавать,тем более понятия не имел.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

roi95 said:


> Я когда на форум пришёл,некоторое время не знал даже как фотки вставлять,а уж как темы создавать,тем более понятия не имел.


Я знал как темы создавать, но долго мучал вопрос о фотках


----------



## roi95

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Я знал как темы создавать, но долго мучал вопрос о фотках


Ага. И ещё зарегиться не получалось сразу. Помню,даже модеру по аське писал узнать,как зарегиться.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
С этим всё норм было, скорее на сити т. даже сложнее было


----------



## RedCoppa

roi95 said:


> Ага. И ещё зарегиться не получалось сразу. Помню,даже модеру по аське писал узнать,как зарегиться.


hno: Я бы еще в 2007 появился бы, но блин с регистрацией парился, и как-то забыл про форум. Да и тем тогда не особо было.


----------



## roi95

RedCoppa said:


> hno: Я бы еще в 2007 появился бы, но блин с регистрацией парился, и как-то забыл про форум. Да и тем тогда не особо было.


С майла вроде здесь гемор региться.


----------



## RedCoppa

roi95 said:


> С майла вроде здесь гемор региться.


Может быть... А почему такой косяк? Народу сейчас в разы больше было бы.


----------



## roi95

RedCoppa said:


> Может быть... А почему такой косяк? Народу сейчас в разы больше было бы.


Я не помню,модераторы как-то объясняли причину.


----------



## SK163

Я тоже пытался 2 месяца зарегистрироваться, каждый день, по сто раз пытался, и как-то раз повезло, другу сказал зарегистрироваться, он до сих пор не может:lol:


----------



## roi95

Пусть через гуглопочту попробует. Там быстро.


----------



## AutoUnion

roi95 said:


> С майла вроде здесь гемор региться.


Я с мейл.ру зарегистрировался всего через 30 минут наверное. А вот с гугла (рекомендованного) не прошло!


----------



## SK163

У меня возникала проблема, когда надо было вводить изображение, точнее набор этих букв и цифр, всё время выдавал ошибку ввода, заколебался я тогда:lol:


----------



## roi95

AutoUnion said:


> Я с мейл.ру зарегистрировался всего через 30 минут наверное. А вот с гугла (рекомендованного) не прошло!


Ну тогда можно попробовать оба варианта. Какой-нибудь да прокатит.


----------



## yahooeu

А я даже не помню как зарегился...меньше чем за минуту наверно, вообще без проблем  Тоже с майла.


----------



## SK163

Везёт, а в Самаре по моему с этим проблема


----------



## RENALD

Чуть меньше 70 уже


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

RENALD said:


> Помоему наоборот удобнее, когда нет разделения на 2 подфорума. У нас в Казани та же ситуация 8 ноября уже на втором листе, но это вроде особо не мешает. Будет неудобно, когда в течение дня будут на второй лист темы перепрыгивать.


я тоже не вижу принципиальной разницы, чтобы сделать переход в другой раздел или сделать переход на 2ю страницу


----------



## P0ezhai

Когда все на одной странице форум мониторить удобнее. Все обновившиеся темы на виду. а лазить по подфорумам - потеря времени


----------



## Adelvase

>Когда все на одной странице форум мониторить удобнее. Все обновившиеся темы на виду. а лазить по подфорумам - потеря времени

Чем более структурирован набор тем, тем удобнее и быстрее в нём что-то находить. Не всем пользователям интересны ВСЕ темы, кто-то в "чайные" разделы вообще не ходит или наоборот. Если бы были подразделы, то ответ на конкретный вопрос находился бы гораздо быстрее. 
К тому же +1, что темы, переходящие на вторую страницу - это не очень удобно. За то время, пока просматриваешь первую, со второй темы могут подняться вверх, и ищи-путайся, где ты уже был,а где нет.


----------



## Mikola

Солидарен с AirPlaY.
структированость есть гут. 
для возражающих - взгляните на структру хранения файлов в своём компе: Билли явно не из вредности так сделал


----------



## AirPlaY

P0ezhai said:


> Когда все на одной странице форум мониторить удобнее. Все обновившиеся темы на виду. а лазить по подфорумам - потеря времени


Это удобно нескольким индивидуумам вроде тебя, которые раз в две минуты жмут f5. Тебе было бы еще удобней, если бы вообще весь российский раздел SSC в одну ветку превратить. Обновляй перманентно страницу, да вставляй свои комменты в каждую подряд ветку, где появилось новое сообщение.
А при накоплении определенного массива информации, который можно сортировать на группы, логичнее эту систематизацию провести. Понимаю, когда в месяц 10-15 веток активны и все они видны, но сейчас новосибирский форум нуждается в упорядочении. Тем более, что и общее количество веток растет, и новосибирских юзеров все больше и больше.


----------



## P0ezhai

> новосибирских юзеров все больше и больше.


если вам верить, то вас уже больше чем нас


----------



## Boris_54

150 на данный момент...


----------



## P0ezhai

Что то не верится... Почему тогда пишите меньше нас и почему так мало народу лазит в Россию/международку?


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> Что то не верится... Почему тогда пишите меньше нас и почему так мало народу лазит в Россию/международку?


а что обязательно нужно что-то писать? Есть информация пиши,нет так не флуди.
В Питере тоже отметилось 120 человек,хотя огромное количество не отметилось просто.
Но пишет только десяток человек,остальные просто читают.


----------



## Kvin

Надо перенести перепись населения из чайной на главную страницу..сюда, гораздо больше будут отмечаться


----------



## alley cat

Kvin said:


> Надо перенести перепись населения из чайной на главную страницу..сюда, гораздо больше будут отмечаться


Я за. В чайную из новичков мало кто ходит.


----------



## P0ezhai

> В чайную из новичков мало кто ходит.


+1. Я лично в чайную не ходил пока туда ТСР не перенесли


----------



## roi95

Точные сроки выделения новых городов ещё не известны?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

2011


----------



## roi95

Понятно.


----------



## lanolama

Хотелось бы увидеть больше детальной информации о происходящем в регионах. Эдакий региональный дайджест в корне форума по разным тематикам.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

lanolama said:


> Хотелось бы увидеть больше детальной информации о происходящем в регионах. Эдакий региональный дайджест в корне форума по разным тематикам.


Если найдется доброволец, то можно попробовать.
Я вижу эту тему, примерно, так:
Закрытая тема (что бы не было флуда), которая обновляется в определенной переодичность, хотя бы раз в месяц.


----------



## Boris_54

^^ отличная идея, только по-моему для этой работы маловато одного человека, хотя бы по одному на округ!


----------



## xfury

Да можно было бы, каждому свой регион. Кто-то юг, кто-то Москву, кто-то Урал и т.д.
Раз в месяц показывать лучшее и крупнейшее (от новостей до фоток и проектов)


----------



## ALEXEJ

^^ хорошая идея, лишь-бы не перешло в соц-соревнование : быстрее, выше, больше, толще...


----------



## P0ezhai

Надо спецального вики юзера зарегать для этой темы.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

mr. MyXiN said:


> Если найдется доброволец, то можно попробовать.
> Я вижу эту тему, примерно, так:
> Закрытая тема (что бы не было флуда), которая обновляется в определенной переодичность, хотя бы раз в месяц.


ооо, поддерживаю 
Готов делать ежемесячную подборку от НН.

Вообще, мне кажется, нужно делать так - каждый ответственный от города подает информацию модератору, тот всё собирает воедино и публикует 
Кто не успел в течение месяца подать инфу - в следующем не публикуется, ессно.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> Вообще, мне кажется, нужно делать так - каждый ответственный от города подает информацию модератору, тот всё собирает воедино и публикует
> Кто не успел в течение месяца подать инфу - в следующем не публикуется, ессно.


Полностью поддерживаю молодого папашу Бороду

1. Создаются закрытая тема (что бы были только новости и 0 флуда)
2. В каждом регионе выявляется 1-2 пользователя и они, скооперировавшись, скидывают модератору информацию по своему региону (*только самое главное*), к примеру, в последнюю неделю, каждого месяца.
3. Модератор компонует всю полученную информацию, со всех регионов, и размещает в теме.

все устраивает?


----------



## ALEXEJ

Видимо вытяжку надо структурировать по некоторым важным направлениям. Возможно тема с подтемами : высотная застройка, комплексная застройка, инфр. проекты, иное. 
И : *_Кто не успел в течение месяца подать инфу - в следующем не публикуется, ессно.*_ - не справедливый критерий, сегодня нет, завтра выстрелило.
Такие соображения.
И нужны чёткие критерии добавления - "построено ещё 2 этажа" в Мегапуп-Плаза - имеет право на пост или в одном посте построчная вытяжка продвижений по многим позициям?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Думаю, что надо не больше 3-4 новостей из региона. И только важные новости, а не просто: "положили ещё 1 кирпич за месяц."

Так же, "заявки" принимаются только от выбранных людей. и заявки заканчиваются приниматься за 2-3 дня до конца месяца. Размещение дайджеста 1 числа каждого месяца

Может, попробуем к 1 декабря сделать 1-ый дайджест?


----------



## P0ezhai

Почему бы и нет.... Время ещ есть


----------



## mr. MyXiN

P0ezhai said:


> Почему бы и нет.... Время ещ есть


Ну, тогда осталось выбрать ответственных за регион


----------



## P0ezhai

Ну это пусть регионы сами в своих чайных обсудят и выдвинут ответственных


----------



## mr. MyXiN

это, да.


----------



## xfury

Ну я думаю с Ростовом все понятно )


----------



## xfury

Предлагаю разделить новости по темам еще. Например

Строительство
Инфраструктура и благоустройство
Общая (саммит, выставка, форум, или еще какое важное событие в городе за месяц)

Если по какому-то из пунктов нет ничего важного, то эту новость можно заменить новостью в разделе строительство или каком-то другом

Ну и как быть с фото. Можно к каждому отчету одну фотку прикладывать с самым крутым обновлением например. (Типа топнутой Исети или возобновившейся стройки "Охты")


----------



## msasha_65

P0ezhai said:


> Ну это пусть регионы сами в своих чайных обсудят и выдвинут ответственных


От Хабаровска - Глэда (glad).

Он самый серьёзный и ответственный среди нас. Это даже и не обсуждается


----------



## ALEXEJ

xfury said:


> Если по какому-то из пунктов нет ничего важного, то эту новость можно заменить новостью в разделе строительство или каком-то другом


Некорректно, такая система называется квотированием, если вообще нет ничего будут писать о всякой непотребе и мелочи, лучше само-модерация - есть предел по постам, много событий - вписывай в один пост, нет событий, будь человеком не пости всякий мусор, лишь-бы засветиться на глагне.
Разумно предоставить городам разного уровня событий разные ограничения на события, например 0,01% от к-ва сообщений в выделенке, например есть до10к сообщ- 1пост, до 20к - 2 поста, до 30к - 3 и т.д. и пусть сами выбирают чего и куда. И по фото - 1 объект - 1 фото, а то накидают мама не горюй, устанешь листать. Вот и будет мега-вытяжка, самый цимис, а не фото-спам.
ЗЫ : Чего-то шрифт резко уменьшился, у всех так?


----------



## msasha_65

ALEXEJ said:


> ЗЫ : Чего-то шрифт резко уменьшился, у всех так?


Нажми CTRL и покрути колёсико мышки. Ты явно у себя масштаб сбил


----------



## ALEXEJ

msasha_65 said:


> Нажми CTRL и покрути колёсико мышки. Ты явно у себя масштаб сбил


:nuts: факир!!! всё восстановилось!!!
ЗЫ : В Саратове предлагаются СКИФ, рои-95, Суоми


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

ALEXEJ said:


> И : *_Кто не успел в течение месяца подать инфу - в следующем не публикуется, ессно.*_ - не справедливый критерий, сегодня нет, завтра выстрелило.


ну дык на следующий месяц тогда отложится публикация этого материала и всё 



mr. MyXiN said:


> Может, попробуем к 1 декабря сделать 1-ый дайджест?


ае 
ща пролистаю наши последние события.

Еще вопрос - в каком формате всё будет?
Я думаю, оптимально - заголовок, 1-2 фото, 3-4 предложения комментария и ссылка на тред обсуждения.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> Еще вопрос - в каком формате всё будет?
> Я думаю, оптимально - заголовок, 1-2 фото, 3-4 предложения комментария и ссылка на тред обсуждения.


Думается мне, что да, это самый оптимальный вариант


----------



## xfury

А не будет ли это полотно большим слишком


----------



## mr. MyXiN

с учетом того, что будет всего 12 сообщений в год, то думаю не слишком уж много инфы будет


----------



## lanolama

Boris_54 said:


> ^^ отличная идея, только по-моему для этой работы маловато одного человека, хотя бы по одному на округ!


Можно собирать идеи месяц в соответствующей ветке в региональном форуме, обсуждать, по итогам обсуждений делать дайджест, только передача информации должна происходить обычным человеческим языком, с добавлением интересных фотографий.




ALEXEJ said:


> ^^ хорошая идея, лишь-бы не перешло в соц-соревнование : быстрее, выше, больше, толще...


Надо ставить определенные рамки, и главное подавать информацию честно, всё как есть.



Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> ооо, поддерживаю
> Готов делать ежемесячную подборку от НН.
> 
> Вообще, мне кажется, нужно делать так - каждый ответственный от города подает информацию модератору, тот всё собирает воедино и публикует
> Кто не успел в течение месяца подать инфу - в следующем не публикуется, ессно.


+1

мне кажется можно и обычному пользователю постить, главное ответственно подходить к этому.



ALEXEJ said:


> Видимо вытяжку надо структурировать по некоторым важным направлениям. Возможно тема с подтемами : высотная застройка, комплексная застройка, инфр. проекты, иное.
> И : *_Кто не успел в течение месяца подать инфу - в следующем не публикуется, ессно.*_ - не справедливый критерий, сегодня нет, завтра выстрелило.
> Такие соображения.
> И нужны чёткие критерии добавления - "построено ещё 2 этажа" в Мегапуп-Плаза - имеет право на пост или в одном посте построчная вытяжка продвижений по многим позициям?


ну если этот мегапуп стоял долгое время, а тут дело пошло, то почему бы и нет. ну и фотографии завершения строительства значимых объектов было бы неплохо представить.



mr. MyXiN said:


> с учетом того, что будет всего 12 сообщений в год, то думаю не слишком уж много инфы будет


если деление будет не по регионам, а по темам то будет гут :cheers:


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

+1 к делению по темам
+1 к человеческому языку. Хочется нормальный рерайт почитать с собственными впечатлениями, а не официальщину


----------



## lanolama

А что насчет тем, у кого какие мысли? Сколько должно быть направлений, что бы сборки не становились слишком жидкими? Вот из уже представленного.



ALEXEJ said:


> высотная застройка, комплексная застройка, инфр. проекты





xfury said:


> Строительство
> Инфраструктура и благоустройство
> Общая (саммит, выставка, форум, или еще какое важное событие в городе за месяц)


Еще насчет время публикации. Мое предложение - не ставить одни и те же временные рамки для всех, а равномерно распределить регионы по месяцу. Смотришь так, тема обновилась, а в голове - о, Челябинская область отчет выложила.


----------



## xfury

Можно конечно каждому городу свою дату отчета назначить.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Моё мнение, что лучше всё в 1 день делать, так сказать, отчет за месяц.
А вот если в каких либо городах, за месяц, не произошло ничего значимого, то их и не будет в дайджесте.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Ну да, чтобы избежать праздного шатания в народе


----------



## ALEXEJ

ну вот, тишина наступила....
просьба модераторам составить чёткий и понятный регламент формата дайджест - сообщений (или например составить "образец") и огласить прочие организационные моменты.


----------



## flatron

в Питере ,например,сегодня сразу два мегаобъекта сдали.
1. ТРК Галерея,самый крупный торговый коплекс в городе за 500 млн долларов
2. Достроили КАД,стоимостью 136 млрд рублей
события для города глобальные.
Так и просятся в дайджест-отчёт


----------



## glad

Достроили КАД частично,по дамбе ещё не сдали.


----------



## lanolama

Все таки соглашусь с Мухиным насчет единого дня. Господа, изъявившие желание писать дайджест по своему городу, к первому числу успеете написать пилотный выпуск?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

1 город уже прислал данные!

*P.S.*
*все данные, надо слать в личку, а не писать тут!*


----------



## flatron

неплохо бы примерно хоть посмотреть что это за формат должен быть.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

flatron said:


> неплохо бы примерно хоть посмотреть что это за формат должен быть.


Вот пример, из того, *ЧТО НЕ ВОЙДЕТ* в дайджест по Нижегородской области

Нижегородская область

*1. Первый российский грузовой речной теплоход за последние 25 лет спущен на воду в Нижегородской области*










На предприятии "Окская судоверфь", расположенном в г. Навашино Нижегородской области, в конце ноября был выпущен первый грузовой речной теплоход, построенный в России за последние 25 лет.

Теплоход получил название «Капитан Рузманкин» - это головное судно серии большегрузных речных теплоходов проекта RSD 44, построенного для ОАО «Волжское пароходство». По условиям контракта судоверфь построит 10 таких теплоходов. Решение о строительстве судов новой серии принято Правительством РФ в рамках мер по поддержке отечественного судостроения.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67669913&postcount=510

*2. Предложен проект БЦ "Канавинский"*










Предложен проект бизнес-центра "Канавинский", который будет расположен в квартале, ограниченном улицами Советская, Керченская, Совнаркомовская, на берегу р. Оки в непосредственной близости от ее впадения в р. Волгу. Общая площадь бизнес-центра составит 44 800 м.кв. 

Согласно концепции, разработанной специалистами London Consulting & Management Company, в состав планируемого бизнес-центра войдут: многоуровневая подземная парковка на 540 машино/мест, фитнес-центр с бассейном, лобби-бар, европейская столовая, ресторан (разместиться на 12 этаже) и два конференц-зала. Арендаторами станут отделение банка и страховой компании. 

Возможно, данный бизнес-центр, вместе с имеющимся БЦ "Стрелка" на ул. Керченской, а также строящимся БЦ на той же улице, положат начало активному развитию данной территории и проекта "Стрелка-сити" в целом.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66652349&postcount=904

*3. Предложен проект ритейл-парка на Московском шоссе в г. Нижнем Новгороде*










Гипермаркет «Спортмастер» стал первым магазином, открывшимся на территории нижегородского Ритейл-парка. Он разместился в готовом здании, которое представляет собой реконструированное производственное помещение.

Как рассказал Дмитрий Столяров из агентства IDEM, являющегося официальным консультантом проекта, Ритейл-парк - проект реконструкции производственно-складских зданий на площади в 180 000 кв.м. на въезде в Нижний Новгород. Планируется, что на этой территории расположатся несколько гипермаркетов с общей парковкой. 

«В данный момент ведутся переговоры по размещению еще двух гипермаркетов. По проекту, к 2014-2015г. в состав ритейл-парка войдут гипермаркет DIY, гипермаркет бытовой техники, гипермаркет продуктов, мебельный центр, дисконт-центры», - отметил он. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67149443&postcount=1397

Всего было прислано 6 новостей на выбор!


----------



## lanolama

Где именно будет располагаться ветка? Понимаю что не всегда это применимо, но очень хочется читать текст в стиле комментариев (в журналистике).


----------



## mr. MyXiN

думаю тут же, где и Статистика и Что делать...) т.е. в корне форума.

по поводу текста

в каком виде присылают, в таком он и будет т.к. у меня, совершенно нет времени и желания всё переписывать)


----------



## lanolama

Cолидненько  А Борода - молодец, постарался. Посмотрим на сколько пилотный выпуск активизирует остальных форумчан. Первым постом не помешает сделать правила и рекомендации от админа.


----------



## flatron

понятно,постараюсь сделать отчёт по Питеру за ноябрь.


----------



## P0ezhai

Откройте Украину обратно. а то срач уже в тематические ветки переполз.


----------



## yahooeu

А почему бы не разрешить в этой новой теме с дайджестами обсуждение после публикации? Так будет намного интереснее.


----------



## xfury

яху, будет срач


----------



## Siberian

AutoUnion said:


> Зачем закрыли тему "Украина" ?  Надо забанить всех набежавших неадекватов и всё! :lol:


Включая тебя?
Да в легкую!


----------



## Accel

Предлагаю корневые названия секций форума продублировать через " / " на аглицком, как это много где сделано. 
Есть подозрение, что зарубежных посетителей могло быть гораздо больше: сейчас мы их просто отсекаем языковым барьером. Понимать, что мы пишем в постах, они, конечно, от этого не начнут, но, по крайней мере, до фотосекций доберутся и интересующий вопрос задать смогут. Внутри секций городов локальные модераторы уже сами решат, стоит ли переводить заголовки тем, или нет.

Как сейчас некоторые иностранцы всё же умудряются попадать в нужные им темы - для меня загадка.


----------



## msasha_65

Accel said:


> Как сейчас некоторые иностранцы всё же умудряются попадать в нужные им темы - для меня загадка.


Очень просто:

http://translate.google.com/

И весь мир тебе открыт! :horse:


----------



## Accel

> Очень просто:


Я не об этом. При желании можно и язык выучить. Но 9 из 10 (или 999 из 1000) не будут ковыряться, увидев закорючки, которые даже не являются латиницей.


----------



## msasha_65

Accel said:


> Я не об этом. При желании можно и язык выучить. Но 9 из 10 (или 999 из 1000) не будут ковыряться, увидев закорючки, которые даже не являются латиницей.


Да никто из уважающих себя стран не дублирует себя на английском  Разве что китайцы, но там другая история. Да и с какого перепугу?

Единственное, что, наверное, стоило бы продублировать, это главное название - Российский форум. А дальше пусть ковыряются сами (кому это интересно)


----------



## Accel

Большинство азиатов с закорючками пишут по-английски (как арабы, так и всякие там индусы, филлипинцы и пр.).


----------



## msasha_65

Accel said:


> Большинство азиатов с закорючками пишут по-английски (как арабы, так и всякие там индусы, филлипинцы и пр.).


Ну, мы же не арабы и не индусы. Тем более, что у цивильных арабов английский язык - де-факто основной, а у индусов английский язык - государственный. 
Да, и наши буковки нормально отображаются на всех современных компьютерах, да и понять англофону их не сложнее, чем французские или немецкие (польские, чешские и т.д.) надписи - там ведь тоже полно закорючек? Это ведь не иероглифы и не арабская вязь.


----------



## coth

Вопрос уже обсуждался много раз. Ответ был всегда один.

Это местный форум для россиян. Для иностранцев существует всемирный форум.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=901
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=503


----------



## Victor90

Форум сейчас страшно глючит, или мне только так кажется?


----------



## roi95

Выкинь свой комп. Всё работает.


----------



## Victor90

Поймал какой-то страшный глюк с форумом. Кара небесная - не иначе.


----------



## Victor90

Все отлегло. Походу браузер затупил.


----------



## coth

Где глюк-то разъясните.

Кстати не пора ли обновить браузер. Это же старая старая Опера не иначе как 9 версии. Уж скока ей лет - 4, 5?
http://www.opera.com/browser/next/


----------



## AutoUnion

coth said:


> Где глюк-то разъясните.
> 
> Кстати не пора ли обновить браузер. Это же старая старая Опера не иначе как 9 версии. Уж скока ей лет - 4, 5?


Да дело не в версии, посмотрите сколько у него там всяких окон-то открыто одновремено  как тут не глючить.


----------



## Victor90

coth said:


> Где глюк-то разъясните.


Вообщем-то когда я скринил, то окон даже столько и не было, поскольку новые страницы в браузере открываются только вкладками.(все понял. Это наслоение в пайнте)

По форуму: на первом скрине под темами нет вкладок первых и последних страниц 1,2,3,4,5,6,7... last.
На втором скрине в верхней части диалогового окна появляется какой-то непонятный список всех постов темы.
На третьем посмотрите на дату моего нового сообщения и вашего сообщения под ним, датируемого еще 20 марта.
В любом случае это что-то странное и непонятное.


coth said:


> Кстати не пора ли обновить браузер. Это же старая старая Опера не иначе как 9 версии. Уж скока ей лет - 4, 5?
> http://www.opera.com/browser/next/


Хз. Не помню когда я ее скачивал.

Я Оперой почти не пользуюсь (только иногда на форуме и соответственно для поиска информации на нем) в основном ИЕ и Мозилой поэтому за ее обновлением особо не слежу.


----------



## coth

Тыкнул где не надо и переключил вид в гибридный (линейно-древовидный), вот и всё. Глюка тут нет.


----------



## Victor90

coth said:


> Тыкнул где не надо и переключил вид в гибридный (линейно-древовидный), вот и всё. Глюка тут нет.


тогда почему местоположение поста по времени путалось?


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

Victor90 said:


> По форуму: на первом скрине под темами нет вкладок первых и последних страниц 1,2,3,4,5,6,7... last.
> На втором скрине в верхней части диалогового окна появляется какой-то непонятный список всех постов темы.
> На третьем посмотрите на дату моего нового сообщения и вашего сообщения под ним, датируемого еще 20 марта.
> В любом случае это что-то странное и непонятное.


У меня такое же два дня назад было.


----------



## Accel

Таки не дает покоя идея стандартизации правил подсчета этажей зданий в рамках всей Российской секции. Считаем ли технические, цокольные, считаем ли их за полэтажа или указываем отдельно, сколько зданий - одно или несколько, если соединены низкоэтажной частью и какой высоты допускается такая часть, если считаем по-отдельности и пр. и пр. Острого практического применения этот вопрос, конечно, не имеет, но раз уж в каждой секции есть тема 20+, то неплохо было бы их причесать по каким-то стандартам и привести к общему знаменателю.


----------



## AutoUnion

Accel said:


> Считаем ли технические, цокольные, считаем ли их за полэтажа или указываем отдельно,


Что значит за пол-этажа? Считают отдельно надземные этажи и подземные, включая технические.


----------



## Medoed

alley cat said:


> Чего с форумом? Второй день в 14:00 отключается и до вечера.


^^Та же фигня.


----------



## Contr

Сейчас только заработал, каждые пять минут проверял


----------



## Alex Msc

Contr said:


> Сейчас только заработал, каждые пять минут проверял


и у меня также. модераторы, вы в курсе?


----------



## Askario

Аналогично.


----------



## yahooeu

у меня весь день не внятно работал..


----------



## Ysh

Что-то много тем в последнее время просто закрывают.
Не лучше ли делать внушение и давать карточки особо "отличившимся"?
Какой смысл писать на форум - если темы просто сносят.... а хулиганы остаются безнаказанными...


----------



## ancov

Правильно делают - есть такие темы, в которых предупреждай-не предупреждай - все равно срач будет.

Легче тему убить, чем десяток юзеров банить.


----------



## Accel

> Легче тему убить, чем десяток юзеров банить.


Еще легче - форум закрыть. Еще легче - вообще ничего не делать.


----------



## Siberian

Accel said:


> Еще легче - форум закрыть. Еще легче - вообще ничего не делать.


Это так.

Люди вы забыли какая тематика форума?
Если хотите качественного обсуждения политики, велкам на соответствующие форумы, блоги и жежешечки. Здесь ежеминутно мониторить провокационные темы в Чайной не будут.


----------



## SK163

Че-то висит сайт:nuts:, может только у меня?:nuts:


----------



## roi95

У меня идеально работает.


----------



## SK163

roi95 said:


> У меня идеально работает.


Значит только у меня

З.Ы. Тут по-моему *реклама запрещена*, недавняя "новая" тема в инкубаторе - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1278125


----------



## K-Lex

Удалено


----------



## jackass94

Почему бы нам не создать рейтинг зданий (а не только небоскребов) как в украинской секции: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2489 ? В России очень много шедевров архитектуры разных эпох, а оцениваются только бетонные параллелепипеды


----------



## IgorTCRS24

плюсую


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

о, идея крута, я за


----------



## A.s.78rus

я тож ЗА


----------



## Malgo_orel

Да, стоит.


----------



## IG

Хорошая идея. А кто и каким образом будет определять, какие здания выставлять? Или как кто посчитает нужным. Надо бы тоже какие-то критерии выделить.


----------



## jackass94

Ну все здания, имеющие художественную ценность. Тут объективных критериев не выведешь


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Я вот кагбэ и не против подписей - пофиг, что там и сколько. Иногда даже полезно бывает.


----------



## Victor90

По личным ощущениям вроде форум быстрее стал работать.


----------



## Contr

^^ днем какие-то провалы, не открывается и все тут, вечером всегда ровно.


----------



## ALEXEJ

^^ отличная подсказка про подписи, убрал их и заодно аватарки, предыдущая страница ужалась в 2 раза, супер!


----------



## Boris_54

llll тест кодировки IIII


----------



## SK163

^^норм.


----------



## P0ezhai

Алексей, аватарки убирать глупо, я вот на ник редко смотрю, чаще на аву, непосредственно во время чтения поста, боковым зрением, и это время экономит, пару минут в день то точно


----------



## SK163

Опять какая-то херня в инкубатореhno: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69634643&postcount=1

У нас там и так тесно


----------



## SK163

Опять реклама...http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69736251&postcount=1


----------



## AutoUnion

SK163 said:


> Опять реклама...http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69736251&postcount=1


Нажимаешь на вот этот знак в посте нарушителя и пишешь в чём провиность , и модераторы это видят


----------



## ALEXEJ

AutoUnion said:


> Нажимаешь на вот этот знак в посте нарушителя и пишешь в чём провиность , и модераторы это видят


видят и ничего не делают ... у нас вот тоже какуета хератень создал спамер : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1281229 и пост-репорт сделали . а ничего не изменилось, нам ещё в статистику его впишут как развитие секции )))


----------



## ALEXEJ

ALEXEJ said:


> видят и ничего не делают ...


пардон, уже и видят и действуют :cheers: мерси за внимание...


----------



## SK163

AutoUnion said:


> Нажимаешь на вот этот знак в посте нарушителя и пишешь в чём провиность , и модераторы это видят


Спасибо, буду знать


----------



## Krosh

Тотько что в соседней ветке опубликовал статистику по Инкубатору - тык.

Пожелания к локальному начальству, раз уж всё равно обещали структуру подправить.

1. *Создать собственные разделы для Кирова и Самары и убрать соответствующие темы из Инкубатора.* Они созрели и в Инкубаторе только мешают остальным.


Code:


[B]Киров и Кировская область	[/B]		
1	Строительство в Кирове 			780	
2	Кировская (она же вятская) чайная 	377	
3	Киров: микрорайон "Солнечный берег" 	210	
4	Киров: благоустройство и инфраструктура	178	
5	Киров: ТРЦ "Jam Молл" 			177	
6	Киров: 15+ 				126	
7	Киров: Кировская кольцевая автодорога 	108	
8	Киров: микрорайоны "Южный -1/2/3	 97	
9	Киров: градостроительство 		 72	
10	Киров: улично-дорожная сеть 		 70	
11	Киров: офисные и бизнес-центры		 65	
12	Киров: Общественный транспорт 		 55	
13	Киров: Торговая недвижимость и ритейл 	 51	
14	Киров: микрорайон "Чистые пруды"	 49	
15	Вятка, которую мы потеряли... 		 45	
16	Киров: малоэтажное строительство 	 39	
17	Киров: промышленность			 25	
18	Киров: спортивные объекты		 24	
19	Киров: автолюбители города		 18	
20	Киров: культурное развитие		 18	
21	Строительство в Кировской области	 17	
22	Встречи кировской части форума 		 11	
23	Рестораны, кафе и бары Кирова		  8	
24	Киров: Привокзальная площадь		  8	
[I]сумма по подразделу				2628[/I]




Code:


[B]Самара и Самарская область[/B]		
1	Строительство в Самаре  		894
2	Самарская кофейня :) 			456
3	Самара: список 20+ 			219
4	Самарский метрополитен 			194
5	Инфраструктура Самары			124
6	Тольятти 				 87
7	Самара, Генплан и территориальное пл-е 	 74
8	Самара. Малоэтажное строительство. 	 73
9	Мосты Самары 				 73
10	Офисные центры Самары			 68
11	САМАРА • World Cup 2018 		 54
12	Торговые центры Самары			 47
13	Фотопрогулки по Самаре 			 37
14	Монументы и памятники Самары 		 35
15	Технопарк "Жигулевская долина" 		 34
16	Самара - Ладья *3я очередь (25,25,17)	 32
17	Общ. транспорт Самары и области 	 29
18	Старая Самара 				 29
19	Самара Сити				 22
20	Города Самарской области		 19
21	Спортивные сооружения Самары		  7
[I]сумма по подразделу				2607[/I]

*2. Есть некоторые инкубаторные ветки, которые надо бы перенести, объединить или просто удалить.*

"Строительство в Ижевске" - из двух веток одна лишняя
Строительство в Ижевске
Строительство в Ижевске

А вот эти - по региональным разделам (при этом обе чайные наверняка дубли, но проверять лень)
Чайная Северо-запада 
УРАЛьская чайная 
Показатели ЮФО

Всех с наступившим 2011 годом!


----------



## Siberian

^^ Спасибо за наводку, Ижевск объединен.. мертвые ветки удалены.


----------



## Attraction

А где же дайджест за декабрь? Его не будет?


----------



## Siberian

^^ Видимо, не было материала от желающих выставить


----------



## inkstyle

будет, вроде как после 4 января


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Siberian said:


> ^^ Видимо, не было материала от желающих выставить


ну, по крайней мере, я выслал


----------



## gorkill

coth said:


> *Следующее обновление Российского форума будет примерно в новогодние праздники.*


Ждем и помним


----------



## Ultramarine

А ежемесячный дайджест SSC обновляться будет?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Ultramarine said:


> А ежемесячный дайджест SSC обновляться будет?


Будет, наверное пока есть информация только от НиНо и Краснодара)


----------



## AutoUnion

Есть предложение из раздела *Экономика и технологии* убрать несколько флудных и не относящихся к экономике и технология тем в чайную 
Например *Уголок автолюбителя* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=825682&page=86 можно обьединить с темой в чайной * _ВАШ_ автомобиль.* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1083129&page=17 всё равно речь там идёт об одном и том-же! 

В чайной явно также место темам *Японский автопром ‎*, *Игорный бизнес в РФ. Что дальше?**Уродливое авто.*


----------



## Demisgr77

Чайная такая переполненая, искать какую нибудь тему очень сложно.hno:


----------



## Accel

Предлагаю раздел "Городские проблемы", как не отражающий название, переименовать в "Городские вопросы" (как более общий вариант).

Дайджесты, рейтинги, сравнения, Топы и пр. с одной стороны и "проблемы" с другой - не вполне соответствующие друг другу понятия.


----------



## P0ezhai

Мне кажется эта тема не имеет никакого отношения к Омску и её надо перенести в раздел "Архитектура"


----------



## golov

Самару в Поволжье это понятно, а Киров где будет находиться?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

golov said:


> Самару в Поволжье это понятно, а Киров где будет находиться?


там же с чего вопрос то?


----------



## golov

mr. MyXiN said:


> там же с чего вопрос то?


Это как с Удмуртией, при желании можно к Поволжью, а можно и к Уралу отнести. Киров можно еще наверно и к СЗ присобачить


----------



## Kostya-81

^^
Ну да, мы везде "свои среди чужих, чужие среди своих". Хотя конечно традиционно нас к Поволжью относят, в СССР мы были в Волго-Вятском экономическом районе. До революции Вятку относили к "Русскому Северу". С Уралом тоже связи есть, например у нас "Мегафон-Урал", а не "Мегафон-Поволжье", других уральских компаний тоже немало (УГМК, Уралхим, УБРиР и т.д.)


----------



## golov

Kostya-81 said:


> ^^
> Ну да, мы везде "свои среди чужих, чужие среди своих". Хотя конечно традиционно нас к Поволжью относят, в СССР мы были в Волго-Вятском экономическом районе. До революции Вятку относили к "Русскому Северу". С Уралом тоже связи есть, например у нас "Мегафон-Урал", а не "Мегафон-Поволжье", других уральских компаний тоже немало (УГМК, Уралхим, УБРиР и т.д.)


Отличная география, нужно срочно реализовывать потенциал!


----------



## Askario

Киров теснее всего связан с Казанью, Пермью и НН, значит, в Поволжье  Будет у нас мегасекция из 7 регионов.


----------



## AutoUnion

golov said:


> Это как с Удмуртией, при желании можно к Поволжью, а можно и к Уралу отнести. Киров можно еще наверно и к СЗ присобачить


Всё делится вот по этой схеме! 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Федеральные_округа_Российской_Федерации

Чего тут гадать


----------



## Ultramarine

Северо-Западный логичнее было бы северным назвать.


----------



## Suomi 777

Askario said:


> Киров теснее всего связан с Казанью, Пермью и НН, значит, в Поволжье  Будет у нас мегасекция из 7 регионов.


Причем у Самары потенциал такой же как и у вас


----------



## yahooeu

а почему Грозный не в СКФО?


----------



## Ultramarine

yahooeu said:


> а почему Грозный не в СКФО?


А где он?


----------



## yahooeu

А, блин..там два сразу. Не разглядел)


----------



## Siberian

Ultramarine said:


> Северо-Западный логичнее было бы северным назвать.


Это с какой логики? ))


----------



## RENALD

Округ был бы Северным, если Россия заканчивалась на Урале


----------



## Ultramarine

Siberian said:


> Это с какой логики? ))


Потому что он севернее центрального.


----------



## Accel

> Киров теснее всего связан с Казанью, Пермью и НН, значит, в Поволжье Будет у нас мегасекция из 7 регионов.


На Киров и Удмуртию никто не претендует, но Пермская область находится на Урале, большая часть Среднего Урала (хребта имею в виду, от которого все названия) проходит по ней. То же самое с Башкирией и Южным Уралом.


----------



## RENALD

А Волгоград должен быть в Поволжье, старая тема.


----------



## Siberian

Ultramarine said:


> Потому что он севернее центрального.


Центральный - не от того, что он центр географический, а центр политический скорее. Для Сибири тот федеральный округ ну никак не север, а именно северо-запад, самый натуральный.


----------



## Attraction

mr. MyXiN said:


> Будет, наверное пока есть информация только от НиНо и Краснодара)


Как же так? А ведь столько было понтов-обещаний "Давайте сделаем, давайте сделаем!" и где теперь все?


----------



## P0ezhai

В Екб вобще ничего не произошло


----------



## lanolama

Праздники, дайджест можно отложить на месяц, ничего в этом страшного нет.


----------



## Attraction

lanolama said:


> Праздники, дайджест можно отложить на месяц, ничего в этом страшного нет.


Это не дело. Если договорились, то нужно делать в оговоренные сроки. Иначе зачем договаривались?


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

халявщики


----------



## msasha_65

P0ezhai said:


> В Екб вобще ничего не произошло


Как ничего?! :crazy2:

Ну, вы же строили новогодний городок, ёлку устанавливали сколько-то там метров высотой?

Вот и отобразите это! :hilarious


----------



## Ultramarine

Siberian said:


> Центральный - не от того, что он центр географический, а центр политический скорее. Для Сибири тот федеральный округ ну никак не север, а именно северо-запад, самый натуральный.


Тогда почему Южный, а не Юго-Западный?


----------



## lanolama

Халява, приди =) Если и правда ничего не произошло, то можно было сделать дайджест по новогодним казусам или там у кого ёлка краше, я не знаю. Не хватает активности в обсуждении ну и своей ветки, где не так страшно пофлудить. Как бы ее назвать пооригинальней)


----------



## Medoed

P0ezhai said:


> В Екб вобще ничего не произошло


Ну вообще-то открыли перинатальный центр. Событие как-никак!


----------



## alley cat

По-моему эту тему нужно открыть *"Ежемесячный Дайджест SSC"*, чтобы скидывали туда в течении месяца инфу. В конце месяца модератор из накопившегося, самое ценное выбирал, вставлял в дайджест, а все посты удалял. Потом все по новой.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

угу, модератору больше делать нечего, как из тонны говна выбирать брульянты 
с учётом того, что в ветке будет типовой срач при доступности публикации для всех.


----------



## alley cat

Ну вот "Дайджест-2010" Аскарио, за неделю набрал 75 постов, так это годовой, и он справился. А тут месячный, и флуд если своевременно чистить. В общим было бы предложено.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

и сколько там шляпы всякой понаписано? Читать даже не хочется одну и ту же ересь, что и везде.


----------



## Accel

> А Волгоград должен быть в Поволжье, старая тема.


Тогда и надо назвать секции УрФО, СФО и пр. Все вопросы отпадут сами собой. А когда написано Урал - фиг его знает, что за Урал это.


----------



## P0ezhai

там написано 


> *Урал*
> Уральский Федеральный Округ


----------



## roi95

На самом деле подписано у нас на форуме по-тупому. Ну не одно и то же Поволжье и ПФО,далеко не одно и то же. И такая же муть с другими округами. Почему это не исправляется? Это же в корне неправильно.


----------



## coth

Для чайных существует раздел Чайный раздел. Никаких тем, чтоб просто попездеть в тематических форумах не будет.


----------



## ambient

Ну в смысле кроме ебургской Пельменной не будет как можно понять.


----------



## Rain 09

о, Goromn модером стал. только сейчас заметил.


----------



## @rebus

А он только несколько часов назад им стал...  вчера не было ещё.
Я специально каждый день прослеживаю... интуиция.
Так и думал что на Юге, уже должен кто-то появится, уже пора. :lol: ...так как почти во всех ветках ФО модераторы уже есть, теперь кроме ДВ. 
На *Goromn* не думал. (потому что занятой) Почему-то думал что *Attraction* будет.  

Но по активности и продуктивности, на *Юге* конечно *Goromn* - №1, на данный момент, №2 - *Attraction*
Плюс, модератор должен быть неконфликтным и нейтральным (в идеале) ко всем форумчанам. Всё вроде подходит. Надеюсь, что краснодарская ветка, темпов из-за этого не сбавит. :lol:

Если это считается повышением, то - поздравляю!


----------



## gorkill

Неужели началось? Что-то делают с Кировом, Самарой и Иркутском. :cheers:


----------



## @rebus

Поздравляю!!! :cheers: ...*Самару*, *Киров* и *Иркутск* с обретением собственных *домиков*!


----------



## Siberian

Да, я предложил Goromn'a модером 
Возможно сегодня перемещать ветки будем, если сделают ссылки на главную.


----------



## Kogan

Бойтесь Красноярцы, теперь у Краснодарцев свой модератор.


----------



## Красноярец

Будем надеяться на адекватное модерирование, без практики двойных стандартов)


----------



## vladygark

Goromn :cheers:


----------



## @rebus

Siberian said:


> Возможно сегодня перемещать ветки будем, *если сделают ссылки на главную.*


А кто эти *ссылки* должен сделать?


----------



## RENALD

Зачем в Казани подразделы добавили? Ни к чему было это делать, очень неудобно.


----------



## @rebus

RENALD said:


> Зачем в Казани подразделы добавили? Ни к чему было это делать, очень неудобно.


Следующая "жертва", по видимому - Краснодар.  ...если они добавят себе, к примеру 10 новых тем... На очереди НН
Это скорее всего из-за "экономии" места для тем... а количество постов менее важно, для разделения.


----------



## Siberian

RENALD said:


> Зачем в Казани подразделы добавили? Ни к чему было это делать, очень неудобно.


Не знаю, спросите K-Lex  Новосибирцы просили подразделы, им сделали.


----------



## P0ezhai

В Екате ещё один подраздел добавили


----------



## Medoed

Просьба переименовать тему из Фотораздела Таганрог. Лето 2010 в *Таганрог*.


----------



## K-Lex

RENALD, первое время всегда непривычно. В инфраструктуру ушло много соответствующих тем, в городские проблемы - непрофильные, но забивающие первую страницу.


----------



## RENALD

Ты же когда-то сам вроде выступал против такого разделения? Все равно конечно привыкнем, но по моему смысл от такого разделения появился бы только тогда, когда на первой странице в течения дня отписывались бы во всех темах. У нас обычно не больше чем в 20 темах за день отписываются.


----------



## K-Lex

Ранее да, но первую страницу нужно было разгрузить от непрофильных тем, которых стало много. Инфраструктура уже напрашивалась в отдельный субфорум, и сейчас появилась возможность создавать отдельные темы для более мелких объектов, а не сливать все в одну-две темы. Подробнее в местной чайной.


----------



## RedCoppa

Красноярец;71646135 said:


> Будем надеяться на адекватное модерирование, без практики двойных стандартов)


Надежда умирает последней!


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

Contr said:


> Не хочу показаться льстивым, но эталоном модератора считаю Almax, ни с кем не конфликтует, не флудит, выкладывает свои фото, в срачах никогда не участвует, всегда отредактирует некорректные сообщения.


На мой субъективный взгляд AlMax излишне либерален. Я сторонник более жёсткого модерирования, как у питерского xerx'a. Всё-таки неупорядоченность тем и подразделов, обилие оффтопа и флуда - это серьёзный минус форума, с которым нужно бороться, чтобы сделать его более удобным для читателей (а таких, я уверен, в разы больше, чем пишущих пользователей).


----------



## Contr

Блин, всегда твое мнение уважаю, Falshivomonetchick, но на фиг как в Питере у Ксеркса, "режимный объект". думается, что АлМакс либерален, но не излишне, он достаточно демократичен, в личку всегда поправит, если кто-то "зарывается".

Свободу слова на форуме никто не отменял!

На иностранных ветках сплошной флуд иногда, всякие +1 и так далее, я лично сторонник игнорирования ТСР, там реально засорение форума идет, но я против "приглушения" других конфликтных тем, нельзя так радикально, имхо.


----------



## Accel

> думается, что АлМакс либерален, но не излишне, он достаточно демократичен, в личку всегда поправит, если кто-то "зарывается".


Почти согласился бы, но вот гастролер в теме Центрального посада ходит-флудит небаненый уже невесть сколько, что не есть гуд. А это, между прочим, ни разу не пельменная.


----------



## Medoed

^^Объемный уже был в бриге. Возможно, даже АлМакс его и отправлял туда (за флуд в Ц. Посаде). И предупреждал, скорее всего.


----------



## Accel

Так значит, он рецидивист  Значит, надо увеличивать сроки, раз ему по барабану


----------



## Viru

Руки прочь от Almax'а!


----------



## ALEXEJ

Contr said:


> ИМХО, участие в тср только понижает значение нашего города, предлагаю нашим там не участвовать, пусть казанцы с новосиками сами себе доказывают крутизну...


нет ушш! они там договорятся до консенсуса и всё! Екб - главный катализатор ТСР , то у вас мэрия, то высотки, то перепись, то газобетон, без Екб ТСР станет скучной!.... и.... адекватной... придётся её из Чайной поднимать, а это модерам не надо!


----------



## beaver-hero

ТСР без реальной ТСР не может быть адекватной Шучу


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

Contr said:


> Блин, всегда твое мнение уважаю, Falshivomonetchick, но на фиг как в Питере у Ксеркса, "режимный объект". думается, что АлМакс либерален, но не излишне, он достаточно демократичен, в личку всегда поправит, если кто-то "зарывается".


Я всего лишь высказал своё личное imho. Просто если бы я был модератором, сразу бы пресекал флуд на корню, а оффтоп-сообщения переносил в соответствующие для них темы. Но я бы не захотел стать модератором, потому что нет столько времени для форума. К тому же екатеринбуржский подфорум один из самых активных, в том числе и по оффтопу. И авторитет AlMax'a я под сомнение не ставил - один из самых продуктивных Екатеринбургских участников, заслуженно являющийся модератором. 


> Свободу слова на форуме никто не отменял!


Свобода слова полезна до тех пор, пока не нарушает порядок.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

порядок - вещь относительная.


----------



## @rebus

Я смотрю, эта тема стала очень активной, за последние два дня... 

хе-хе... цифра моих постов (*666*) соответствует аватарке... :lol:


----------



## KLoun

Boroda MCMXXCII said:


> порядок - вещь относительная.


Ровно наоборот. Свобода слова должна быть только там, где человек разговаривает только сам с собой (например, в психушке).


----------



## vartal

Простите великодушно, но что означает сокращение, которое многие из вас тут пишут - ТСР?


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

Да и "свобода", а уж тем более "свобода слова" - тоже вещь весьма относительная 
Кагбэ нет ничего абсолютного в этом мире. Отсюда и разногласия.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

vartal said:


> Простите великодушно, но что означает сокращение, которое многие из вас тут пишут - ТСР?


Третья столится Росие


----------



## AutoUnion

Falshivomonetchick said:


> Я сторонник более жёсткого модерирования, как у питерского xerx'a.


Да у него иногда "шаг вправо - шаг влево" сразу-же удаляется сообщение, уж совсем жёсткие рамки.


----------



## flatron

*Хегх*,всё же почти идеальный модератор. Не представляю даже в какую помойку превратилась бы питерская секция,если бы не он.
Считаю,что нам очень повезло.
И пусть у нас скромные цифры по росту постов,зато любую тему можно просматривать очень информативно без тонн пустой болтовни.



Contr said:


> Ему в помощь бы Alley Cat, он живет на форуме, нейтрален, честен, продуктивен, интеллектуален, а его роль в популяризации Екатеринбурга вообще неоценима.


вот уж нейтрален! Один из самых неадекватных юзеров из Ебурга(во всяком случае когда выходит за пределы ебургской секции)
Многие его вообще считали радикальным малолеткой и с удивлением узнавали,что человеку ЗАЗО!


----------



## KLoun

flatron said:


> И пусть у нас скромные цифры по росту постов,зато любую тему можно просматривать очень информативно без тонн пустой болтовни.


+стопиццот!


----------



## ginnyg

Имхо надо переименовать кузбасс в кемеровскую область... всё остальное официально называется, а тут какое то "шахтерское погоняло".


----------



## Attraction

> *"ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ?" дальнейшее развитие форума. *


Повыгонять всех хамов и развиваться дальше:cheers:


----------



## KLoun

*Accel*, сейчас форум работает на 12 (или сколько там уже) серверах, прикинь сколько их будет надо (а также дискового пространства), если каждому из почти полумиллиона юзверей разрешить файл-аттачи (да хотя бы и просто заливать картинки)...


----------



## Accel

Дело не в этом. Проблема в том, что форум как был - так и остается песочницей Яна, которая развивается лишь количественно и сама по себе, только благодаря тому, что удачно в свое время заняла пустующую нишу. Другие проекты борются за юзеров, даже куда более бюджетные и при том бесплатные соцсети имеют сотни серверов и постоянно развивают сервисы и саму концепцию, здесь всё происходит на автомате ввиду отсутствия достойных альтернатив и объему уже наработанного материала.
Касаемо технических ресурсов: SSC, входя в топ-50 форумов по количеству постов (сейчас 40 млн), тем не менее, по своим показателям очень далек от лидеров. Например, Гайа онлайн и Форчан имеют по 1-2 млрд постов и куда более широкие сервисы, оставаясь условно или полностью бесплатными. Есть и чисто мультимедийные бесплатные файлопомойки типа фотофайла или радикала, в которых объемы дискового пространства должны быть тоже ололо, при этом, последний не требует даже регистрации.


----------



## KLoun

*Accel*, все же надо отличать пока ещё относительно тематическое сообщество как от соцсетей для "домохозяек" и "офисного зоопарка", так и от фотохостингов и общефорумов общечеловеков (где просто поговорить, похрен о чём).


----------



## Accel

По кол-ву юзеров я и не думал утверждать, что 40 лямов для нишевого форума - это мало: как раз, наоборот. Но, при этом, не понимаю, почему "соцсети для домохозяек и офисного зоопарка", обладая меньшими мощностями для показа тех же AdSense, должны иметь техническую возможность для развития, а тематические - нет.


----------



## vartal

msasha_65 said:


> Позволь, а как называется язык, на котором мы здесь общаемся?
> 
> А по поводу надписей на рамочках - тебя же не смущают надписи типа SONY, FORD, NOKIA, WINDOWS и т.п. на том барахле, что ты юзаешь? Вот и здесь так же.


А причём тут названия брендов и язык интерфейса форума?


----------



## KLoun

Accel said:


> По кол-ву юзеров я и не думал утверждать, что 40 лямов для нишевого форума - это мало: как раз, наоборот.


40 лямов - это что?



Accel said:


> Но, при этом, не понимаю, почему "соцсети для домохозяек и офисного зоопарка", обладая меньшими мощностями для показа тех же AdSense, должны иметь техническую возможность для развития, а тематические - нет.


Банально потому, что "соцсети для домохозяек и офисного зоопарка" изначально расчитаны на "домохозяек и офисный зоопарк", за счет которых делаются не деньги, а ДЕНЬГИ. Эту же, как ты заметил, песочницу тянут Ян и Дэн.


----------



## msasha_65

vartal said:


> А причём тут названия брендов и язык интерфейса форума?


А на каком языке, интересно, надписаны всякие кнопочки и пунктики меню во всех этих брендах?

з.ы. Про существование русских подписей я знаю, но считаю это извратом 
Всяко разно *Play* выглядит лучше, чем *ВОСПР*, а запомнить это ничуть не сложнее.


----------



## Vladivostok2012

У меня такой вопросик к администрации форума- Была отредактирована тема
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=708284
Мост через бухту Золотой Рог Владивосток
Понятно что флуд можно удалять, но была удалена важная информация о бетонировании ростверка южного пилона и возможно еще очем-то, много там информации разной было, а флуда по минимуму. В чем причина её удаления?


----------



## coth

KLoun said:


> *Accel*, сейчас форум работает на 12 (или сколько там уже) серверах, прикинь сколько их будет надо (а также дискового пространства), если каждому из почти полумиллиона юзверей разрешить файл-аттачи (да хотя бы и просто заливать картинки)...


сам счёт потерял, но больше 15.

в любом случае - проблема поиска не проблема движка, а проблема используемой кодировки. перевести на utf8 пока не удаётся. рабочих скриптов так и не нашли. если есть предложения - то пожалуйста - предлагайте как

таблицы и прочее не поддерживается самим движком, а моды ставить до апгрейда не будут. серьёзный апгрейд, как в апреле 2004 будет. всю жизнь форум оставаться на vb3 не может. 

на что - ещё не решено. но решено, что оно будет. пока плюсов больше у vb4, чем у ipb3. скорее всего во второй половине года.


----------



## Accel

*coth*, спасибо за инфо. Будем ждать смены движка.


----------



## miron_d

Vladivostok2012 said:


> У меня такой вопросик к администрации форума- Была отредактирована тема
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=708284
> Мост через бухту Золотой Рог Владивосток
> Понятно что флуд можно удалять, но была удалена важная информация о бетонировании ростверка южного пилона и возможно еще очем-то, много там информации разной было, а флуда по минимуму. В чем причина её удаления?


Может на этот вопрос ответить модератор, который чистил ветку? В начале ветки не было никакого флуда, все высказывания относились к теме. В той же ветки про мост на Русский, был флуд (например про Тайвань), который никак не относится к теме,если бы его удалили, то никто бы и слова не сказал,а только поблагодарили.


----------



## P0ezhai

В тех краях вроде в основном Мухин обитает, он и чистил ИМХО


----------



## P0ezhai

И ещё чисто технический вопрос. Как разблокировать рекламу на форуме, чтоб помогать Яну кликаньем по ней? А то я заблокировал как-то и с тех пор её тут нет


----------



## Victor90

Просьба влить эту тему в эту, как дублирующую.

Либо предлагается разделить вторую на Жилое строительство и инфраструктурное, с включением первой в соответствующую.


----------



## ambient

Опять форум подтормаживает. Лаг открытия страницы несколько секунд.


----------



## alley cat

ambient said:


> Опять форум подтормаживает. Лаг открытия страницы несколько секунд.


Причем не первый день уже.


----------



## ambient

Еще и баннер с Хромом браузер завешивает так что невозможно пользоваться нормально. Давно бы пора разобраться с баннерами.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

у меня чот ничо не подвешивает (опера, авантбровзер)


----------



## P0ezhai

Я ща по рекламкам щелкаю иногда. Надо же помогать Яну содержать форум)


----------



## ikeamen

Chrome. Рекламы нет вообще никакой.


----------



## P0ezhai

Потому что это реклама хрома тут в основном и выскакивает. А зачем рекламировать хром тем у кого итак хром?


----------



## ikeamen

Ну так у тех, у кого Chrome отображается другая реклама. А тк мне не хочется ее лицезреть - она очень легко заблокирована с помощью плагина.
В итоге чисто и опрятно..


----------



## Siberian

У меня в Файрфоксе никакой рекламы, Адблок рулит.


----------



## ikeamen

Siberian said:


> Адблок рулит.


+1 
в Chrome


----------



## P0ezhai

в опере блокирование нежелательного содержимого включаешь и ок) только необходимости нет


----------



## ambient

Бля пипец... Этот баннер хрома на каждой странице и сверху и снизу. Завешивает браузер конкретно. На разных машинах пробовал, на разных браузерах. Ну впрочем к этому здесь не привыкать, до этого та же фигня была с бон приксом.

Кстати предлагаю тему - сделать фичу чтоб при клике на ласт пейдж например был переход к первому непрочитанному сообщению, как есть на некоторых форумах.


----------



## P0ezhai

Слева от названия темы где есть хоть одно непрочитанное сообщение есть кнопка







, на неё жмешь и переходит к первому непрочитаному.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

да-да, всегда ей пользуюсь


----------



## Krosh

В "Статистике" обновил информацию про Инкубатор.
При обработке возникло одно пожелание. Там появилась недавно ветка ЖК на ул. Рыбинская *строится* (4-9э) . В принципе это Ярославль (для тех, кто знает). Или любое другое место - для тех, кто не знает. 
Конкретное предложение: вставить слово "Ярославль:" в заголовок темы. Есть подозрение, что он может стать слишком длинным, тогда подправить. Так единообразнее будет. 
Есть ли смысл в отдельной ветке для *(4-9э)* - судить не берусь, это для разборок автора с модераторами.


----------



## ambient

Мы потеряли ТСР?


----------



## [email protected]

ambient said:


> Мы потеряли ТСР?


Ну отдельная группа лиц допи*дЕлась просто - вот и снова прикрыли.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

когда снова откроют?


----------



## ikeamen

что характерно, никому кроме уральцев эта тема не нужна..

говорит о многом..

ps. майонезыч так вообще в каждой теме уже посетовал на закрытие)) соску у ребенка забрали)


----------



## P0ezhai

А не в новосибирской ли чайной третьесрач сейчас располагается?


----------



## ikeamen

Ну с вашим присутствием там вполне может быть..
А вообще там о населении говорят и разговор получается без истерик со вполне объективными доводами и фактами.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

ikeamen said:


> А вообще там о населении говорят и разговор получается без истерик со вполне объективными доводами и фактами.


я как раз за такие разговоры, но в каком-нибудь одном конкретном месте.


----------



## Accel

> что характерно, никому кроме уральцев эта тема не нужна..
> говорит о многом..


Есчо один додумывающий за уральцев выискался :lol:


----------



## Siberian

Народ, с просьбой открыть ветку мне обратился только Ekb_Morlaix и еще видел пару фраз по форуму типа откройте, скучно же. Это не аргумент для открытия. Похоже эта ветка все же уходит в историю навсегда 

Хватит ссориться, лучше радуйтесь за соседей, а не выискивайте у них недостатки, для того, чтобы посамоутверждаться.
"Благодаря" ТСР качество обсуждений на форуме опустилось ниже плинтуса.


----------



## alley cat

> Народ, с просьбой открыть ветку мне обратился только Ekb_Morlaix и еще видел пару фраз по форуму типа откройте, скучно же. Это не аргумент для открытия. Похоже эта ветка все же уходит в историю навсегда


Не просят потому-что без толку, есть опыт ветки Украина.


----------



## Siberian

Вообще-то, по просьбам трудящихся я открывал ветку Украины, но там через сутки возобновился дикий срач с новой силой, что только еще раз доказало необходимость ее закрытия.


----------



## P0ezhai

А в тср типа срач не возобновится?


----------



## Siberian

^^ он там по-крайней мере не был межнациональным.


----------



## P0ezhai

Дак в чем проблема открыть ее, убрав из заголовка флейм, тем самым сделав оскорбления там нарушением и банить за них?


----------



## Siberian

Потому что тема уже давно исчерапала себя.


----------



## Accel

> Потому что тема уже давно исчерапала себя.


Тема "не делаю ничего, но самоутверждаюсь засчет других" и "мне лучше, если у других еще хреновее" может принимать разные формы, но себя не исчерпает никогда


----------



## P0ezhai

Да не скажи. С новыми новостями она будет разгараться с новой силой. Пусть уж она будет без оскорблений и жестко модерироваться, чем в других темах будет периодически разгораться этот срач. По моему очевидно что на этом форуме без разговоров на эту тему не обойдется.


----------



## ikeamen

Accel said:


> Есчо один додумывающий за уральцев выискался :lol:


Я не додумывал за абсолютно *всех* ваших. не нужно быть поезжаем, чтобы понять кого из е-бурцев эта тема _особенно_ интересовала..



Siberian said:


> "Благодаря" ТСР качество обсуждений на форуме опустилось ниже плинтуса.


полностью согласен!


Siberian said:


> Вообще-то, по просьбам трудящихся я открывал ветку Украины, но там через сутки возобновился дикий срач с новой силой, что только еще раз доказало необходимость ее закрытия.


вот и в ТСР будет то же самое.

Начал же Ekb_Morlaix собирать статистику по городам. Неплохое как я считаю начинание с зачатками объективности. Нужно только новую тему начать, чтобы на нее обратили внимание, а старую там закрыть. А срач естественно нужно искоренять и там и где бы то ни было. Ибо на правах нахождения в Чайной там и происходило то, что происходило...


----------



## Accel

Не понимаю что плохого в теме, которая, как магнит, весь немодерируемый срач будет концентрировать в одном месте (да хоть грохать её под корень каждые полгода, если у кого-то оно вызывает зуд). Никто там ни в чем разобраться не пытался, это и так ясно: тема чисто для выпуска пара. Сейчас же, после закрытия, резиденты ТСР отправились в гастрольные туры по всем мало-мальски схожим, но сохраняющим остатки объективности темам.


----------



## Siberian

^^ Нет, Accel. Гастрольные туры уже начались задолго до закрытия, а ТСР просто стал местом прикорма жирных троллей. 
А если особо активные куда-то не туда на прикорм пришли, нужно сообщать об этом для превентивных зачисток


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Такое впечатление, что Сибериан нас дразнит...


----------



## Victor90

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Такое впечатление, что Сибериан нас дразнит...


Шалун...


----------



## msasha_65

^^ Да создайте вы уже одну (но только одну!) тему, где можно всё. Обзовите её соответствующе - "Срач", "Гайд парк", "*Флэйм здесь*" etc..

И не модерировать её вообще. Кому хочется потрендеть - нехай там тусуются. А нормальные люди туда ходить не будут. А зашёл - сам виноват  Нефиг по подворотням по ночам шляться!


----------



## ambient

Назревает необходимость ССЦ-тифаретника однако.  (если кто не в курсе) (о, кстати а само Луркоморье тоже есть отпочковавшееся от Википедии из-за расхождений с администраций)


----------



## ginnyg

ambient said:


> Назревает необходимость ССЦ-тифаретника однако.  (если кто не в курсе) (о, кстати а само Луркоморье тоже есть отпочковавшееся от Википедии из-за расхождений с администраций)


тебе форумов на нгс не хватает?


----------



## ambient

При чем здесь НГС?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Форум только у меня глючит? (в последний час)


----------



## ambient

очередной глюк. обновляешь раздел - и видишь что есть новые непрочитанные сообщения в топиках. заходишь - этого там нет. Потому что на сама деле отображаются не сегодняшние новые а вчерашние "новые" сообщения. а сегодняшних как будто нет


----------



## Mentozubr

*Общение с модераторами.*

Не нашёл ни в одной ветке подобной темы, где можно задавать вопросы модераторам. Думаю в Чайной, такой теме самое место. Мой вопрос следующий:

Я создавал тему по строительству одного крупного объекта. Фотографий не было, но я закинул новость и ссылку на неё. Тема была удалена и даже сообщение с новостью никуда не перекинули, ни в какую другую ветку. Причины удаления мне непонятны. Можно узнать почему удалялась тема?

Было бы не плохо, если в каждом разделе, была бы ветка модераторов, где они объясняли бы причину своих тех или иных действий. Ну или если данную тему использовали бы под подобные объяснения. Тогда любой, к кому был применён административный ресурс, смог бы найти в ней объяснения причины таких действий или задать вопрос по интересующей форумчанина теме.


----------



## russianpride

Mentozubr said:


> Не нашёл ни в одной ветке подобной темы, где можно задавать вопросы модераторам.


Пиши модератору в личку.


----------



## alley cat

Сиб, дал бы им до юбилея в 40 000 до бить.  Что там 200 постов всего.


----------



## Siberian

alley cat said:


> Сиб, дал бы им до юбилея в 40 000 до бить.  Что там 200 постов всего.


У меня была такая мысль, но Поежай начал там провокациями заниматься. Ну я решил сделать как было обещано заранее.


----------



## Attraction

^^Тогда можно было бы туда перенести посты по теме из других веток. Благо, этих постов немало


----------



## Siberian

Кстати, вариант ))


----------



## P0ezhai

Ну опять все на меня свалил.....


----------



## Evrasia 99911

P0ezhai said:


> Ну опять все на меня свалил.....


Сваливать будут на тебя все и всегда - смерись.


----------



## coth

Mentozubr said:


> Не нашёл ни в одной ветке подобной темы, где можно задавать вопросы модераторам. Думаю в Чайной, такой теме самое место. Мой вопрос следующий:
> 
> Я создавал тему по строительству одного крупного объекта. Фотографий не было, но я закинул новость и ссылку на неё. Тема была удалена и даже сообщение с новостью никуда не перекинули, ни в какую другую ветку. Причины удаления мне непонятны. Можно узнать почему удалялась тема?
> 
> Было бы не плохо, если в каждом разделе, была бы ветка модераторов, где они объясняли бы причину своих тех или иных действий. Ну или если данную тему использовали бы под подобные объяснения. Тогда любой, к кому был применён административный ресурс, смог бы найти в ней объяснения причины таких действий или задать вопрос по интересующей форумчанина теме.


Что за тема, в каком форуме, как называлась, когда создавалась?


----------



## SK163

Я смотрю и нашу ветку подчистили Сразу -700 постов!!


----------



## yahooeu

Это только начало скорее всего...


----------



## SK163

Не, это не про нас....у нас всего 4200 постов было:lol:


----------



## roi95

Скоро и до нас,значит,дойдут. Но у нас удалять практически нечего,мы не флудим.


----------



## SK163

roi95 said:


> Скоро и до нас,значит,дойдут. Но у нас удалять практически нечего,мы не флудим.


Я тоже так думалhno: У нас удалили не только посты типа да/нет и.т.п. (у нас таких вообще мало было) Удалены посты с целыми предложениями, какими репликами ,комментариями....какие-то сугубо новостные сообщения осталисьhno:


----------



## inkstyle

ну да, ну да.
Например, сообщение "а в соседней Самаре уже зима" целое предложение и очень необходимо ветке. 
Ни фоток, ни постов с ценной информацией удалено не было, не беспокойтесь.


----------



## SK163

inkstyle said:


> не беспокойтесь.


А кто беспокоиться?:nuts:

По моему только вы там кого-то "догоняете" и "перегоняете":lol:


----------



## Kostya-81

roi95 said:


> Но у нас удалять практически нечего,мы не флудим.


Ага, этот разговор (см. посты с №599 и почти до конца темы) в ветке про "Триумф-Молл" крайне важен для того, кто хочет узнать побольше информации об этом ТРЦ...




SK163 said:


> А кто беспокоиться?:nuts:
> По моему только вы там кого-то "догоняете" и "перегоняете":lol:


Кто это "вы"? Кто те "кого-то"? И в каком смысле "догоняете"?


----------



## P0ezhai

Ой чую потрут весь саратов


----------



## inkstyle

SK163, спасибо за провокацию  если читаете, дочитывайте до конца, я против таких "погонь"


----------



## Suomi 777

P0ezhai said:


> Ой чую потрут весь саратов


Пущай!


----------



## flatron

Kostya-81 said:


> Ага, этот разговор (см. посты с №599 и почти до конца темы) в ветке про "Триумф-Молл" крайне важен для того, кто хочет узнать побольше информации об этом ТРЦ...


да,у нас Хегх,мигом бы такое потёр


----------



## P0ezhai

Алмакс кстати тоже


----------



## Accel

А ведь, наверное, кто-нибудь из модеров может поделиться, сколько отправлено в корзину постов по основным городам?


----------



## flatron

у нас если бы не тёрли Титикаку,она бы уже Бороду обогнала...


----------



## xfury

Зря xerx ее трет, она забавная. Настроение ее перлы поднимают на ура.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

а я даже и не знаю, хто это ***бляцкий грусный смайлег


----------



## SK163

inkstyle said:


> SK163, спасибо за провокацию  если читаете, дочитывайте до конца, я против таких "погонь"


Я тоже забыли....


----------



## ambient

А кто-нибудь встречал более тормозные форумы чем ССЦ? Если да, дайте ссылку, любопытно будет посмотреть.


----------



## msasha_65

ambient said:


> А кто-нибудь встречал более тормозные форумы чем ССЦ? Если да, дайте ссылку, любопытно будет посмотреть.


Конечно, сколько угодно.

Вот, например.


----------



## ambient

Это не форум. Да и менее тормозной ресурс. Хотя конечно и здесь когда как, но бесит реально. Кликнешь и ждешь сидишь чуть не минуту.


----------



## msasha_65

ambient said:


> Это не форум. Да и менее тормозной ресурс. Хотя конечно и здесь когда как, но бесит реально. Кликнешь и ждешь сидишь чуть не минуту.


А у меня вроде ничего, шустренько... 

А вот ЛЖ реально достаёт, где-то месяца полтора-два как. Там есть довольно много интересного, но читать стало совершенно невозможно.


----------



## yahooeu

ambient said:


> Это не форум. Да и менее тормозной ресурс. Хотя конечно и здесь когда как, но бесит реально. Кликнешь и ждешь сидишь чуть не минуту.


Может дело в твоём интернете? У меня вот быстро открывается.


----------



## [email protected]

Сижу с работы, мы напрямую к магистральному каналу "Синтерры" подрублены, со вчерашнего дня форум нещадно тормозит...


----------



## Accel

Трейсом все, наверное, умеют пользоваться... Присоединяюсь к тем, у кого ничего не тормозит.


----------



## P0ezhai

Больше бесит радикал, с которого фотки не грузятся толком, а вот форум вобще без проблем работает, прям летает.


----------



## RENALD

Да, радикал это нечто, а на форуме никогда не тормозит вроде.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

форум притормаживает при открытии списка тем


----------



## P0ezhai

ожидание 1-2 секунды. не более.


----------



## flatron

P0ezhai said:


> Больше бесит радикал, с которого фотки не грузятся толком, а вот форум вобще без проблем работает, прям летает.


а зачем вообще пользоваться радикалом. Пользуйся яндекс фотками и никаких проблем!


----------



## P0ezhai

Как бе недавно перешел на них.


----------



## P0ezhai

Обнаружен баг  

Че это за Л?? на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## coth

это у тебя проблемы с обозревателем, либо с кодовыми страницами, либо со шрифтом


----------



## P0ezhai

Хех... И правда. С телефона все нормально.


----------



## Siberian

Victor90 said:


> Приколись, тебя модератором назначили. :cheers:


А чего ему прикалываться, он знал об этом


----------



## Victor90

Siberian said:


> А чего ему прикалываться, он знал об этом


Так значит мы победили? Троллинг будет жить? :lol:

Хотя надо было меня. Тогда бы победа была окончательной и бесповортной, как у социализма.


----------



## Siberian

*ancov* знает толк в извращениях в хорошем флуде  при этом даже ни разу в бриге не был. Ну и взрослый состоявшийся в жизни мужчина.. Так что лучшей кандидатуры для "Остального" просто не было ) Хотя еще msasha будет флуд модерировать.


----------



## Victor90

Siberian said:


> *ancov* знает толк в извращениях в хорошем флуде  при этом даже ни разу в бриге не был. Ну и взрослый состоявшийся в жизни мужчина.. Так что лучшей кандидатуры для "Остального" просто не было ) Хотя еще msasha будет флуд модерировать.


Да Санек тоже норм. Адекватный и зрелый молодой человек.  А главное они культурны, не предвзяты и понимают стеб (когда он годный). Достойные кандидаты депутаты. :cheers:


----------



## Siberian

Victor90 said:


> Да Санек тоже норм. Адекватный и зрелый молодой человек.  А главное они культурны, не предвзяты и понимают стеб (когда он годный).


Да-да, именно так.


----------



## roi95

Отличный выбор! Супер!:cheers: Правда кто такой Мярослав,хз.:dunno:


----------



## Siberian

А зачем тебе о нем знать, он будет только Новосиб модерировать )


----------



## roi95

Ну в принципе ты прав. Я за Анкова особенно рад,классный дядька. Мне очень нравится его чувство юмора.


----------



## ALEXEJ

coth said:


> Новые модераторы
> 
> Myaroslav - Сибирь
> Kostya-81 - Поволжье
> msasha_65 - Дальний восток, Фото-видео и Остальное
> ancov - Остальное


По Поволжью, да и по Сибири имеется-ли какая-либо привязка или разделение полномочий модераторов? Чтобы люди не метались, знали кого просить о помощи. Видимо, неплохо-бы и донести в региональные секции такие полномочия, вполне возможно этот раздел многие не читают.


----------



## glad

coth said:


> Новые модераторы
> 
> Myaroslav - Сибирь
> Kostya-81 - Поволжье
> msasha_65 - Дальний восток, Фото-видео и Остальное
> ancov - Остальное
> .


Новые модераторы.Интересные назначения...


----------



## P0ezhai

чую поволжье щас потрут нехило. этот костя сродни херху


----------



## Kostya-81

Какая лестная оценка от самого Шабровского мужика :lol:
Только не преждевременно ли давать характеристики и делать какие-то выводы?


----------



## roi95

И правильно. Мусора реально много почти во всех темах везде.


----------



## coth

От Делла едет новый серв. Он заменит один из старых серваков.

Два 6 ядерных Xeon'а E5649 2.53GHz с HyperThreading (итого 24 потока), 64 гига оперативки, RAID 10, 6 SAS хардов по 146 гигов 15000 оборотов


----------



## P0ezhai

А старые серваки гораздо хуже?


----------



## Myaroslav

Спасибо за доверие, вот заодно и познакомимся  
Я по общим разделам практически не хожу.


----------



## Victor90

Myaroslav said:


> Спасибо за доверие, вот заодно и познакомимся
> Я по общим разделам практически не хожу.


А че у тебя ава из Railroad Tycoon?


----------



## Astroneves

Ничего себе у вас тут правила. Обычно чтобы зарегистрироваться на каком нибудь сайте требуется ввести секретный код, для борьбы с так называемыми роботами. А здесь все доведено до полного маразма, вместо цифрового кода придумали какой то секретный вопрос на английском языке. Причем из нескольких десятков вопросов мне была непонятна даже примерная суть спрашиваемого, о каких ответах на английском может идти речь в таких условиях. Единственный вопрос на который я все же ответил это когда появилась эмблема Харлей Дэвидсона и спросили с чем у вас ассоциируется этот бренд. Если руководство сайта решило резко ограничить приток новых членов, то похоже им это удалось. Мне кажется что у роботов и то больше шансов ответить на вопросы, чем у человека не владеющего или плохо владеющего английским.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

хренасе
вот оно как, сейчас, оказывается.

Я регался - было всё гораздо прозаичнее.


----------



## Siberian

Astroneves said:


> Ничего себе у вас тут правила. Обычно чтобы зарегистрироваться на каком нибудь сайте требуется ввести секретный код, для борьбы с так называемыми роботами. А здесь все доведено до полного маразма, вместо цифрового кода придумали какой то секретный вопрос на английском языке. Причем из нескольких десятков вопросов мне была непонятна даже примерная суть спрашиваемого, о каких ответах на английском может идти речь в таких условиях. Единственный вопрос на который я все же ответил это когда появилась эмблема Харлей Дэвидсона и спросили с чем у вас ассоциируется этот бренд. Если руководство сайта решило резко ограничить приток новых членов, то похоже им это удалось. Мне кажется что у роботов и то больше шансов ответить на вопросы, чем у человека не владеющего или плохо владеющего английским.


Форум международный, поэтому это не от нас зависит.
Да, раньше регистрация была куда проще. Но роботов и спама в последнее время стало очень много, поэтому ужесточили регистрацию. Ничего не поделаешь.


----------



## inkstyle

Надеюсь, с новыми модераторами к мату на форуме будет большее внимание. Некоторые ветки читать невозможно, культура так и прет.


----------



## coth

Дело не в форуме, а в том, что по-умолчанию в vb сейчас бот защита от Гугла.
http://www.google.com/recaptcha

Им давно говорили, что должны быть опция цифровой каптчи. Но ведь америкосы - они ж не в состоянии понять, что половина мира вообще ни буквы не может прочесть на латинице.


----------



## Astroneves

Siberian said:


> Форум международный, поэтому это не от нас зависит.


Форум международный, но при таком развитии станет полностью англоязычным. Ведь даже тем кто владеет английским на неплохом уровне сложно будет ответить на тестовые вопросы об их боксерах и хоккеистах (а мне задавали и такие вопросы).





Siberian said:


> Да, раньше регистрация была куда проще. Но роботов и спама в последнее время стало очень много, поэтому ужесточили регистрацию. Ничего не поделаешь.



Кто нибудь объяснит мне чем так опасны эти боты. Под видом борьбы с автоботами идет дискриминация по рассовым признакам. Всем тем кто не знает культуру, историю, западные ценности (вопрос о Харлей Дэвидсоне это же вопиющий пример навязывания этих ценностей) вход на сайт ограничивается. Возможно что на сайте проходит обкатка новых технологий свободы в интернете, и все неугодные отсеиваются уже на этапе регистрации на форуме. 
Вобщем я дал модераторам первый звоночек о том что не все нормально с перспективами развития российского форума. И не только российского но и всех неанглоязычных тоже. А вы уж там решайте поднимать ли этот вопрос у местного руководства. Или беспомощно разводить руками, мол "ничего не поделаешь".


----------



## coth

Сейчас не имеет смысла поднимать вопрос. Когда будет переезд на новый движок, тогда и будут подниматься вопросы локалей и utf-8.


----------



## Siberian

Astroneves said:


> Возможно что на сайте проходит обкатка новых технологий свободы в интернете, и все неугодные отсеиваются уже на этапе регистрации на форуме.


Теории заговора да и только. 



Astroneves said:


> Вобщем я дал модераторам первый звоночек о том что не все нормально с перспективами развития российского форума.


Написали два сообщения и уже беспокоитесь о перспективах...


----------



## P0ezhai

> Написали два сообщения и уже беспокоитесь о перспективах...


а это уже дискриминация по постовому(от слова посты) признаку.... Кругом дискриминация... ужс... ужс..

Зы ну вот хотели же чтоб на форум школота больше не приходила. Через годик все станут старичками и будет закрытый клуб


----------



## Siberian

P0ezhai said:


> а это уже дискриминация по постовому(от слова посты) признаку.... Кругом дискриминация... ужс... ужс..


Пожалуйтесь в Страсбургский суд на дискриминацию


----------



## ikeamen

inkstyle said:


> Надеюсь, с новыми модераторами к мату на форуме будет большее внимание. Некоторые ветки читать невозможно, культура так и прет.


мат - часть языка, истории и культуры. никаких телодвижений против русского языка, я считаю, нельзя допускать на форуме


----------



## Siberian

За мат банить конечно не будут, но злоупотреблять не стоит.


----------



## Kostya-81

ikeamen said:


> мат - часть языка, истории и культуры. никаких телодвижений против русского языка, я считаю, нельзя допускать на форуме


А как же быть тогда с правилами?


> *E 09.* Матершинство и оскорбления не разрешаются.


И с Кодексом РФ об административных правонарушениях?


> Статья 20.1. Мелкое хулиганство
> (в ред. Федерального закона от 08.12.2003 N 161-ФЗ)
> 1. Мелкое хулиганство, то есть нарушение общественного порядка, выражающее явное неуважение к обществу, сопровождающееся нецензурной бранью в общественных местах... влечет наложение административного штрафа в размере от пятисот до одной тысячи рублей или административный арест на срок до пятнадцати суток.
> (в ред. Федерального закона от 22.06.2007 N 116-ФЗ)


http://www.consultant.ru/popular/koap/13_21.html#p6292

Или мат на форуме является способом выразить уважение к собеседникам (да и просто читателям)? Или форум нельзя расценивать как общественное место?


----------



## inkstyle

всему своё время и место, а тут ему совсем не место  да и количество начинает зашкаливать...


----------



## ikeamen

Kostya-81 said:


> А как же быть тогда с правилами?


во-первых, правила в существующем их виде сейчас никем не исполняются (модераторами прежде всего)
во-вторых, эти правила писал один человек (максимум два), что не делает их априори чем-то достаточным и бесспорным по целям и смыслу.

большое количество присутствующих в тексте "не приветствуется" вообще толкает на толкование правил как информации рекомендательного характера. мол, если осторожно, то можно.


----------



## coth

Совершенно верно. Это значит, что злоупотребление ведёт к наказанию.


----------



## ikeamen

На мой взгляд это в корне неправильно. либо правило есть и оно работает, либо правила нет. все промежуточное ведет к предвзятости (к отдельным личностям), неоднозначности и разным степеням толкования и, как следствие, пофигизму модераторского состава.

К примеру, ксенофобии или гомофобии не может быть много или мало. они либо есть, либо их нет. Если есть и это узревается одним или несколькими модераторами, то пост редактируется и в Reason for Editing модератором сообщается какой из пунктов правил был нарушен. всё!
Именно так я вижу по-настоящему работающие правила, а не их подобие, которое сейчас существует.


----------



## Kostya-81

Вообще про мат в правилах сказано чётко *"не разрешается"*, без всяких дипломатичных формулировок вроде "не приветствуется". Если не ошибаюсь, факт регистрации на форуме свидетельствует, что человек согласен с действующими на нём правилами. Так что в данном вопросе не должно быть каких-то сомнений. Иначе один "осторожно" вставил в разговор крепкое словечко, другой ему ответил уже чуть менее осторожно, третий про осторожность вообще в пылу спора забыл и в итоге получаем пост вроде этого hno:


----------



## vartal

Kostya-81 said:


> Вообще про мат в правилах сказано чётко *"не разрешается"*, без всяких дипломатичных формулировок вроде "не приветствуется". Если не ошибаюсь, факт регистрации на форуме свидетельствует, что человек согласен с действующими на нём правилами. Так что в данном вопросе не должно быть каких-то сомнений. Иначе один "осторожно" вставил в разговор крепкое словечко, другой ему ответил уже чуть менее осторожно, третий про осторожность вообще в пылу спора забыл и в итоге получаем пост вроде этого hno:


Ну правильно, как ещё разговаривать с некультурным, уж простите, быдлом?


----------



## Kostya-81

vartal said:


> Ну правильно, как ещё разговаривать с некультурным, уж простите, быдлом?


Уж во всяком случае не опускаться до их уровня наверно...


----------



## Siberian

ikeamen said:


> На мой взгляд это в корне неправильно. либо правило есть и оно работает, либо правила нет. все промежуточное ведет к предвзятости (к отдельным личностям), неоднозначности и разным степеням толкования и, как следствие, пофигизму модераторского состава.


Мне кажется, ты много на себя берешь, заявляя такое.



ikeamen said:


> К примеру, ксенофобии или гомофобии не может быть много или мало. они либо есть, либо их нет. Если есть и это узревается одним или несколькими модераторами, то пост редактируется и в Reason for Editing модератором сообщается какой из пунктов правил был нарушен. всё!
> Именно так я вижу по-настоящему работающие правила, а не их подобие, которое сейчас существует.


Сообщай о нарушениях, кто мешает?


----------



## Siberian

Kostya-81 said:


> Вообще про мат в правилах сказано чётко *"не разрешается"*, без всяких дипломатичных формулировок вроде "не приветствуется". Если не ошибаюсь, факт регистрации на форуме свидетельствует, что человек согласен с действующими на нём правилами. Так что в данном вопросе не должно быть каких-то сомнений. Иначе один "осторожно" вставил в разговор крепкое словечко, другой ему ответил уже чуть менее осторожно, третий про осторожность вообще в пылу спора забыл и в итоге получаем пост вроде этого hno:


Это однозначно переход на личности и оскорбления, можешь смело за это наказывать


----------



## Victor90

vartal said:


> Ну правильно, как ещё разговаривать с некультурным, уж простите, быдлом?


Предложи ему встретиться на районе.



Kostya-81 said:


> Вообще про мат в правилах сказано чётко *"не разрешается"*, без всяких дипломатичных формулировок вроде "не приветствуется". Если не ошибаюсь, факт регистрации на форуме свидетельствует, что человек согласен с действующими на нём правилами. Так что в данном вопросе не должно быть каких-то сомнений. Иначе один "осторожно" вставил в разговор крепкое словечко, другой ему ответил уже чуть менее осторожно, третий про осторожность вообще в пылу спора забыл и в итоге получаем пост вроде этого hno:


Но это скорее срач и оскорбления, чем просто мат. Причем на официальной части форума. А к мату, например, в чайной нужно все же полояльнее.


----------



## Malgo_orel

У хрома старая иконка  Вы все глючите :lol:


----------



## lanolama

Да, заменили стандартную иконку (favicon.ico) vBulletin на свою. Очистите кэш и браузер будет показывать уже новую иконку, хотя на самом деле это сомнительное удовольствие.


----------



## coth

skyscrapercity.su, переводиший на citytowers был заблокирован компанией организующей хостинг citytowers и skyscrapercity.su

На всякий случай на будущее предупрежу. Подобные действия называются фишингом и подпадают под статьи УК РФ 159 (Мошенничество), 183 (Незаконные получение и разглашение сведений, составляющих коммерческую, налоговую или банковскую тайну) и 272 (Неправомерный доступ к компьютерной информации).


----------



## ALEXEJ

^^ правильное решение ! (с) 
только непонятно как это относится к нашему форуму, чего не так?


----------



## coth

по выше указанному адрему была копия страницы российского форума ссц.


----------



## lanolama

^^ в гугл архиве

Дауж, глупо и очень некрасиво такое вытворять, даже ссылки точно направили на свои подфорумы (по ссылке выше можно проверить). Интересно, куда они направляли данные из поля авторизации.


----------



## alley cat

На форуме появилась реклама, которую блокирует антивирус Dr. Web в моем случае, появляется в разных темах и разделах.


----------



## coth

В логах др веба есть какие-нибудь ссылки


----------



## alley cat

coth said:


> В логах др веба есть какие-нибудь ссылки


Нет.


----------



## msasha_65

А вот такой вот вопрос...

Насколько технически сложно организовать отключение подсчёта количества постов в местных чайных, рюмочных, пивных, водочных, пивных, чебуречных и т.д.?

По типу того, как не считаются посты в общей чайной?

(а в идеале - ещё и сделать их невидимыми для посторонних читателей)

А то есть подозрение, что некоторые товарищи порой регистрируются лишь для того, чтобы поболтать ни о чём. Вроде и постов у них набирается немало, но большинство - во флудильных тредах...


----------



## Siberian

Только вручную.


----------



## alley cat

> А то есть подозрение, что некоторые товарищи порой регистрируются лишь для того, чтобы поболтать ни о чём. Вроде и постов у них набирается немало, но большинство - во флудильных тредах...


А что тебя так это беспокоит? Человек оценивается не по количеству постов, а по тому что он в них пишет.


----------



## msasha_65

А если перетащить все местечковые флудильни в общий раздел? 

Создать для них отдельный фолдер. А внутри - как на улице красных фонарей: рюмочные, пельменные, чайханы...


----------



## Siberian

msasha_65 said:


> А если перетащить все местечковые флудильни в общий раздел?


Да ты чего, там местные флудильни хотя бы более-менее подконтрольны и туда минимизировано появление флудоров извне. К тому же, это действительно зачастую обсуждение местных проблем.


----------



## msasha_65

Siberian said:


> Да ты чего, там местные флудильни хотя бы более-менее подконтрольны и туда минимизировано появление флудоров извне. К тому же, это действительно зачастую обсуждение местных проблем.


Собственно, этого и хотелось бы, чтобы не было флудеров извне. А они иногда появляются в виде свежезарегистрировавшихся юзеров, до этого лишь читавших "обсуждение местных проблем", легко видимых всем и вся.
И я не очень уверен, что жителю Якутска будет интересна чайная Махачкалы, например. Флудить заходят со своих же регионов


----------



## Demisgr77

Извините, если в Российской ветке тема про коммунизм?


----------



## Accel

> Насколько технически сложно организовать отключение подсчёта количества постов в местных чайных, рюмочных, пивных, водочных, пивных, чебуречных и т.д.?


Флудеров надо наказывать, а не отключать им счетчик постов (большинству до количества постов по барабану).


----------



## coth

Ещё раз напоминаю - Рюмочные, Шашлычные итд являются аналогом городских проблем. Предназначены для обсуждения околотемных вопросов - региональное развитие, региональная политика, экономика итд итп. Весь офтоп должен быть в единой Чайной.


----------



## BlackShark

Что такое Thread Rating и чем он определяется?


----------



## coth

Если где-то и есть, то подлежит отключнию.


----------



## coth

рассинхранизация серверов. порой часы на одном убегают быстрее другого. типовая проблема у никсов.


----------



## roi95

*Оренбург*

*Фотографии Оренбурга / Orenburg Photo Thread*

Для чего существуют в фотоветке две абсолютно дублирующие друг друга ветки? Может,объединить?


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

^^
+1. Тоже так думаю.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

такого рода повторов полно.
Можно бы все подобные слить воедино.


----------



## ambient

А у нас другого рода прикол - ветку строительство в Нске подробили, а саму эту ветку закрыли. В итоге бывает непонятно куда постить некоторую инфу (только для ветки Строительство подходящую, универсальную) .


----------



## vegorv

Шабры и Тагил в Свердловскую область, Городец и Саров в НО...

И фотоотчеты залить в общие темы.

Про Летний Екб и Весенний НН молчу.


----------



## P0ezhai

Шабры не трогать


----------



## vegorv

P0ezhai said:


> Шабры не трогать


найдешь ли ты их среди 25000 тем, если каждый своей деревне тему создаст?


----------



## [email protected]

vegorv said:


> найдешь ли ты их среди 25000 тем, если каждый своей деревне тему создаст?


Так ежедневный апдейт - залог нахождения в первой десятке-двадцатке


----------



## ambient

Страницы форума долго прогружаются. Не как раньше - лаг, а именно долго полоска загрузки движется, как будто 10 мегов весят. Скорость нормальная, остальное грузится нормально.


----------



## vegorv

Ижевск на свободу просится.


----------



## roi95

Пусть посидит,рано ещё.


----------



## [email protected]

ambient said:


> Страницы форума долго прогружаются. Не как раньше - лаг, а именно долго полоска загрузки движется, как будто 10 мегов весят. Скорость нормальная, остальное грузится нормально.


Просто не надо в один пост совать 20-30 ссылок на фотохостинг, а то некоторые товарищи любят так делать - страницы потом килотонны весить начинают.


----------



## alley cat

roi95 said:


> Пусть посидит,рано ещё.


Ижевск, Ставрополь, и Оренбург, пора вытаскивать уже.


----------



## roi95

alley cat said:


> Ижевск, Ставрополь, и Оренбург, пора вытаскивать уже.


Да там не пишут ничего,чё вытаскивать-то? В Ставрополе,по-моему,вообще один чувак на всю секцию надрывается.


----------



## xfury

roi95 said:


> Да там не пишут ничего,чё вытаскивать-то? В Ставрополе,по-моему,вообще один чувак на всю секцию надрывается.


Ты какой-то агрессивный стал. Вытащим - больше народа будет. Ростов и Краснодар вытаскивали там тоже был я и горомн по сути. В ставрополе, человека 3 так то.


----------



## roi95

xfury said:


> Ты какой-то агрессивный стал. Вытащим - больше народа будет. Ростов и Краснодар вытаскивали там тоже был я и горомн по сути. В ставрополе, человека 3 так то.


Воронеж хз когда вытащили,а толку? Так что не факт,что народу больше станет.

ЗЫ: Агрессивнее стал,не спорю. Не знаю,с чем это связано.


----------



## xfury

roi95 said:


> Воронеж хз когда вытащили,а толку? Так что не факт,что народу больше станет.


Грозный раскочегарился например. Стимул давать надо, в инкубаторе расти сложно и развиваться.



roi95 said:


> ЗЫ: Агрессивнее стал,не спорю. Не знаю,с чем это связано.


Переходный возраст


----------



## vegorv

В инкубаторе неплохо бы создать подразделы для городов с 3 и более тем и приклеить их наверху. Когда темы 1 города разбросаны по всему инкубатору сложно даже местным поддерживать их в жизнеспособном состоянии, а иногородним тем более.


----------



## alley cat

vegorv said:


> В инкубаторе неплохо бы создать подразделы для городов с 3 и более тем и приклеить их наверху. Когда темы 1 города разбросаны по всему инкубатору сложно даже местным поддерживать их в жизнеспособном состоянии, а иногородним тем более.


 Но ведь подразделы не наши модераторы создают, они только отправляют заявку Яну. А там не будут из-за каждой вновь появившейся третьей темы в каком-либо городе, создавать подраздел.


----------



## vegorv

Плохо, если так. Значит создать 5-10 подразделов и переименовывать 1 из них после выхода из инкубатора города и замены его другим.


----------



## westernzoom222

xfury said:


> Ты какой-то агрессивный стал. Вытащим - больше народа будет. Ростов и Краснодар вытаскивали там тоже был я и горомн по сути. В ставрополе, человека 3 так то.


Трудно сказать выводить нас или нет. Как я считаю еще действительно рано, единственное конечно неудобно вести четыре, пять тем одновременно, путаница получается. Все темы получаются в разброс. 
А по количеству резидентов из Ставрополя, я вам точно скажу нас 6 человек. Но явка только у 3 человек частая.


----------



## uralural

alley cat said:


> Ижевск, Ставрополь, и Оренбург, пора вытаскивать уже.





roi95 said:


> Да там не пишут ничего,чё вытаскивать-то? В Ставрополе,по-моему,вообще один чувак на всю секцию надрывается.


Ижевск еще пермские подтягивают время от времени. По-моему, Ижевск - первый кандидат.


----------



## ALEXEJ

uralural said:


> Ижевск еще пермские подтягивают время от времени. По-моему, Ижевск - первый кандидат.


Согласен - Ижевск стабилен и давно зарекомендовался, Ставрополь - свеж, но очень динамичен. Видимо дело времени, но "премьер-лиги" им не избежать ))


----------



## xfury

Просто если долго сидеть в инкубаторе то и спад может начаться. Все же выделения случаются не каждый день.


----------



## SK163

xfury said:


> Все же выделения случаются не каждый день.


Наверно в конце этого-начале следующего.


----------



## xfury

Ну вроде так и обещали ,но и то не факт. Потом, думается, только к лету будут, так что надо выделять пока есть возможность.


----------



## golov

Имхо Ижевск начинает достигать зрелости, пора собственную секцию


----------



## alley cat

*Ижевск*
*______*

Строительство в Ижевске - 731

Инфраструктура Ижевска ‎- 203

Торговые центры Ижевска - 141

Ижевский небоскрёб -77

Историческое наследие Ижевска -54

Авиация Ижевска -51

Новости Ижевска ‎- 46

Ижевск "Калашников" (130м, 30э, 2010г) - 20

Общественный транспорт Ижевска - 10
------------------------
*Итого - 1333 сообщения.*


----------



## westernzoom222

Да, Ижевск растет с недавних пор. Очень приятно наблюдать такие темпы "взросления' А мы чего, совсем еще лашпеки ?


----------



## xfury

Ставрополье

Строительство в Ставрополе - 521
СТАВРОПОЛЬ: Инфраструктура и ОТ - 119
Международный аэропорт Ставрополь - 62
Строительство в Ставропольском крае - 28
Строительство на Кавказских Мин.Водах - 24

*Итого: 754*


----------



## Suomi 777

А когда то, Ярославль подавал большие надежды...


----------



## golov

alley cat said:


> *Ижевск*
> *______*
> 
> Строительство в Ижевске - 731
> 
> Инфраструктура Ижевска ‎- 203
> 
> Торговые центры Ижевска - 141
> 
> Ижевский небоскрёб -77
> 
> Историческое наследие Ижевска -54
> 
> Авиация Ижевска -51
> 
> Новости Ижевска ‎- 46
> 
> Ижевск "Калашников" (130м, 30э, 2010г) - 20
> 
> Общественный транспорт Ижевска - 10
> ------------------------
> *Итого - 1333 сообщения.*


Нельзя забывать о:

"Экономика Удмуртии"
"Общественный транспорт Ижевска"

в этих темах целых 27 постов 

Все Ижевские темы и ссылки на них перечислены здесь:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=80853992&postcount=1


----------



## golov

Suomi 777 said:


> А когда то, Ярославль подавал большие надежды...


Ярославль еще созреет


----------



## Kostya-81

Ижевские темы действительно весьма активны в последнее время, но есть одно НО: это заслуга не столько жителей столицы Удмуртии, сколько пермяков... Из Ижевска пока всего один активный пользователь, а этого всё-таки маловато.


----------



## gorkill

Kostya-81 said:


> Ижевские темы действительно весьма активны в последнее время, но есть одно НО: это заслуга не столько жителей столицы Удмуртии, сколько пермяков... Из Ижевска пока всего один активный пользователь, а этого всё-таки маловато.


Ну поддержали немного соседей, а так Ижевск самодостаточен, все материалы ижевские. В свое время саратовцы тоже помогли Самаре, а теперь самарцы одни из самых активных. Ижевск уже давно достоин своей ветки.


----------



## SK163

gorkill said:


> В свое время саратовцы тоже помогли Самаре


Ага, было такое Собственно и сейчас общаемся


----------



## @rtem

надо Ижевску и ИжАвто помочь.. читая, новости про автоваз, часто речь идет о Ижевске.


----------



## Askario

Я тоже за выделение Ижевска, это крупный город, долгое время стабильно идущий в инкубаторе.


----------



## uralural

По итогам всеобщего неофициального референдума Ижевск получает добро))


----------



## Singidunum

Да, сейчас проверил в толковом словаре, нет женского рода этого слова. Но очень смешной пример дали - "Москва - руски понос" в официальном (Матицы сербской) толковом словаре сербского языка! Я не шучу - так там написано :crazy: По моему не может быть что они не знали, какой :troll: работал над примерами. Странно.


----------



## Boroda MCMXXCII

отлично


----------



## golov

Singidunum said:


> Мы сегодня присоединились к вам на главной странице :cheers1:


Круто, поздравляю :cheers1:


----------



## ginnyg

Приложение для Андроида глючит с русским языком,
цитируемый текст получается такой: 


> ?????? ????


Отвечать можно только в английской раскладке иначе теже вопросики.
Использую только в режиме ридонли.


----------



## P0ezhai

да. кирилицу оно не поддерживает


----------



## ambient

Какое приложение?


----------



## Keyone

Вот такое
https://market.android.com/details?...umrunner.skyscrapercity&feature=search_result


----------



## @rtem

и нафиг оно нужно? гуглофоны и так нормально шарят на этом форуме..


----------



## xfury

Приложение удобнее, а вот отвечаю через него крайне редко, не кайф транслитом писать.


----------



## Askario

По мне, так совершенно ненужное приложение. Пока в нужные дебри заберёшся, браузером уже ответить успеешь


----------



## Victor90

Появились какие-то косяки с хронометражом (не учитывается последнее сообщение при отображении темы) и приемом личных сообщений (прочтено, а отображается как полученное).


----------



## Ysh

Keyone said:


> Вот такое
> https://market.android.com/details?...umrunner.skyscrapercity&feature=search_result


о, хорошо что я эту хрень нне стал качать на мобилу


----------



## Accel

Есть предложение закрыть для создания постов и тем разделы "Северо-Запад" (0 тем), "Центр", "Урал" (по 1 мертвой теме), "Поволжье" (1 полумертвая тема), "Юг" (2 мертвых темы).

Мотивация - разделы не востребованы, создают избыточность и запутанность существующей иерархии, плюс, не все даже знают, что есть такие группы и там есть какие-то темы.

Также в виде бонуса можно расфасовать по чайной, общим разделам и регионам разделы "Дальний Восток" и "Сибирь", в которых происходит хоть какая-то активность (но флуд преобладает).


----------



## msasha_65

С одной стороны, было бы интересно перетащить все региональные чайные в общую Чайную...

Но тогда, боюсь, некоторые из них очень быстро бы стали "андер контрол" и их бы вообще пришлось бы закрыть.

Например, в ДВ рюмочной периодически срутся пять-шесть человек на тему "чей город круче". Чужие туда вообще не ходят. Те, что есть, в большинстве своём люди вполне адекватные и с ними можно договариваться и легко прекращать споры.

А если она окажется в общей флудильне? Это же будет вариант ТСР. Не думаю, что это есть хорошо.


----------



## Accel

Ну ДВ и Сибирь - это по желанию, я больше про дохлые разделы.

Хотя


> Например, в ДВ рюмочной периодически срутся пять-шесть человек на тему "чей город круче". Чужие туда вообще не ходят.


Если спор идет Владик vs. Хабаровск, то звучи тема так же, вряд ли иногородние в нее полезут.


----------



## Siberian

Accel said:


> Если спор идет Владик vs. Хабаровск, то звучи тема так же, вряд ли иногородние в нее полезут.


Зачем выносить сор из избы?
Тем более, что на ДВ и в Сибири общность несколько выше, чем в других регионах страны.


----------



## alley cat

Форум глючит очень сильно!


----------



## Medoed

Не могу отправить отчёт...


----------



## Medoed

Блин, что за фигня? Время сбилось, первая часть отчёта по метро улетела за предыдущий пост...


----------



## Dimas89

Такой глюк уже не первый раз за последнюю неделю. Отправляешь пост, а он вставляется раньше предыдущих постов.


----------



## westernzoom222

Простите что я такой самоуверенный, но Ставрополь пора выделять.
*Строительство в Ставрополе / Development in Stavropol' - 938 публикаций. * 
СТАВРОПОЛЬ: Инфраструктура и ОТ - 207 публикаций.
Международный аэропорт Ставрополь - 239 публикаций.
Ставрополь, торговые центры. - 30 публикаций (новая тема)
Ставрополь. Микрорайон "Перспективный" - 36 публикаций (новая тема)
Новости Ставрополья - 29 публикаций.
Строительство в Ставропольском крае - 58 публикаций.
Строительство на Кавказских Мин.Водах - 62 публикации. 
Представители от Ставрополья: Westernzoom222, CENTILION, INFLAMES, discovery_92, Potterstav, ghjklasdf, ну и конечно Объемный представитель от КМВ.
Да и соседям по "инкубатору" Ижевску тоже уже пора иметь отдельный раздел, Оренбургу тоже пора отправляться в собственное плавание ИМХО.


----------



## SK163

Что-то молчат пока модераторы


----------



## Kostya-81

SK163 said:


> Что-то молчат пока модераторы


Меньше слов, больше дела!


----------



## Suomi 777

Ярославль, Саранск и Калининград выделят рано или поздно. Там будут проходить матчи ЧМ 2018 и значит будут стройки. + Оренбург и Марий Эл (Йошка очень интересна в плане строительства, один город там может тянуть целый раздел, да и людей хватает). Из крупных городов еще Ульяновск и Астрахань малоактивны


----------



## Mr/Stan

Suomi 777 said:


> Из крупных городов еще Ульяновск и Астрахань малоактивны


Чебоксары ещё малоактивны , но на то есть причины , у них свой форум очень хорош Недвижимость и строительство в Чебоксарах


----------



## Suomi 777

Mr/Stan said:


> Чебоксары ещё малоактивны , но на то есть причины , у них свой форум очень хорош Недвижимость и строительство в Чебоксарах


Ну Чебоксары все-таки не крупнейший город. Я писал о городах, входящих в 20ку по численности населения в стране


----------



## @rtem

alley cat said:


> Это рано или поздно должно было случится. Хотя у нас там и местные строительные темы малоактивны, а тагильская тем более там никому не нужна будет. В инкубаторе она жила за счет интереса к ней представителей из других регионов, чего не будет в Екатеринбургской секции.


Таким макаром можно и Тольятти, и Челны, и Магнитку, и Новокузнецк..


----------



## roi95

И Энгельс можно.


----------



## Suomi 777

На самом деле Тагил в общей ветке прозябал. Кому он может быть интересен, если не екатеринбуржцам. Правильно, что тему перенесли Там ветка будет актуальней


----------



## vartal

Suomi 777 said:


> Ярославль, Саранск и Калининград выделят рано или поздно. Там будут проходить матчи ЧМ 2018 и значит будут стройки.


Ты уверен в этом?


----------



## Suomi 777

vartal said:


> Ты уверен в этом?


В Саранске уже стадион строят


----------



## westernzoom222

В Йошкар-Оле завелись "маньяки", в хорошем смысле слова 
Я такого всплеска в "инкубаторе" за год что я ssc припомнить не могу. 
Молодцы один словом !!!


----------



## Askario

Белгород, Ижевск, Ставрополь и Йошкар-Ола заслуживают. И подталкивать надо Оренбург, Чебоксары, Ульяновск, Ярославль и Томск.


----------



## Accel

Полудохлые разделы нужно тогда обратно на дозрев возвращать.


----------



## SK163

Accel said:


> Полудохлые разделы нужно тогда обратно на дозрев возвращать.


Это какие?


----------



## Accel

Всё условно, но если провести черту на 10 постах в день, то это будут Тюмень (6.39), Грозный (7.1), Иркутск (7.96) и Воронеж (7.99).


----------



## westernzoom222

Я считаю что для небольших городов(300-500 тысяч.человек) и 5-7 сообщений в день вполне достаточно. Объясню почему, считаю что ветки должны быть информативны.
Должно быть качество а не количество, больше фото, информации, а не кучи ненужных разглагольствований и внутренних разборок.
Ну это я так вижу, а там конечно мнений много.


----------



## Accel

westernzoom222 said:


> Я считаю что для небольших городов(300-500 тысяч.человек) и 5-7 сообщений в день вполне достаточно. Объясню почему, считаю что ветки должны быть информативны.
> Должно быть качество а не количество, больше фото, информации, а не кучи ненужных разглагольствований и внутренних разборок.


Только там нет никакого повышенного качества...


----------



## xfury

Негоже город с небоскребами в инкубатор отправлять. Это я про Грозный.
Отправка обратно может только хуже сделать. Тюмень то была поактивнее раньше.


----------



## Suomi 777

Чем больше разделов будет, тем лучше. В любой момент регион может выстрелить


----------



## Mr/Stan

Когда планируется очередная реорганизация ?


----------



## @rtem

Suomi 777 said:


> Чем больше разделов будет, тем лучше. В любой момент регион может выстрелить


можно, по примеру Дальневосточной секции.. а инкубатор в принципе убрать..


----------



## Accel

Suomi 777 said:


> Чем больше разделов будет, тем лучше. В любой момент регион может выстрелить


Во, супер логика! Давайте каждой деревне создадим по теме - в любой момент может выстрелить!


----------



## kariatis

@rtem said:


> можно, по примеру Дальневосточной секции.. а инкубатор в принципе убрать..


Плавали, знаем, не понравилось...
Инкубатор уже когда-то раскидывали по регионам. В итоге вернулись к старому варианту.


----------



## Suomi 777

Accel said:


> Во, супер логика! Давайте каждой деревне создадим по теме - в любой момент может выстрелить!


Я против того, чтобы убирать назад в инкубатор уже выделенные регионы. В дальнейшем, выделение должно проводится на основании активности или количества форумчан в конкретном регионе


----------



## SK163

Suomi 777 said:


> Я против того, чтобы убирать назад в инкубатор уже выделенные регионы.


Да не уберут никогоhno:


----------



## vegorv

В "Поволжье" должны быть все регионы ПФО!!!

А что, Ижевск давно напрашивается, Оренбург и Ульяновск - крупные города, Йошка недавно стала активной, Чебы тоже, в Саранске вообще ЧМ будет.

Даешь полный коплект!


----------



## Suomi 777

Еще Астрахань интересный город


----------



## vegorv

Suomi 777 said:


> Еще Астрахань интересный город


и Улан-Удэ, но они не в ПФО.


----------



## @rtem

хреново там с этим спутником.. в Пензе много спорт объектов в последнее время построили, в том числе недавно открывшуюся хоккейную Дизель арену, которую тут показывали. построили несколько высоток, но 19, 18 этажей. Строят путепровод над ЖД дорогой и рекой Сура, но строят долго что-то. На бывшей Советской площади строят большой собор, похожий на тот, что снесли в 30-х. построили несколько торговых центров, неплохих между прочим. по производству - достаточно крупный завод лек. средств Биосинтез. его владелец создает целую фарм группу, ему принадлежит этот завод, завод Марбиофарм, крупнейшая аптечная сеть города - фарм-трейд. один из крупнейших бумажных комбинатов ОАО Маяк, в северном промышленном районе города находятся крупные машиностроительные заводы - дизельмаш, гидромаш, химмаш, текстильмаш. Так же существует ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ в России завод по производству сердечных клапанов МедИнж. Ну и заводы пищевой промышленности - дрожжевой, кондитерский. так же не стоит забывать, что Пенза - это крупный железнодорожный и автомобильный центр, где сходятся направления с запада на восток и с юга на север. Так же не так давно в Пензе открыли один из крупнейших в стране кардиодиспансеров, в котором работают множество опытных врачей, в том числе специально приглашенных из Москвы.


реконструированное здание драм театра


----------



## Siberian

@rtem said:


> хреново там с этим спутником.. в Пензе много спорт объектов в последнее время построили, в том числе недавно открывшуюся хоккейную Дизель арену, которую тут показывали. построили несколько высоток, но 19, 18 этажей. Строят путепровод над ЖД дорогой и рекой Сура, но строят долго что-то. На бывшей Советской площади строят большой собор, похожий на тот, что снесли в 30-х. построили несколько торговых центров, неплохих между прочим. по производству - достаточно крупный завод лек. средств Биосинтез. его владелец создает целую фарм группу, ему принадлежит этот завод, завод Марбиофарм, крупнейшая аптечная сеть города - фарм-трейд. один из крупнейших бумажных комбинатов ОАО Маяк, в северном промышленном районе города находятся крупные машиностроительные заводы - дизельмаш, гидромаш, химмаш, текстильмаш. Так же существует ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ в России завод по производству сердечных клапанов МедИнж. Ну и заводы пищевой промышленности - дрожжевой, кондитерский. так же не стоит забывать, что Пенза - это крупный железнодорожный и автомобильный центр, где сходятся направления с запада на восток и с юга на север. Так же не так давно в Пензе открыли один из крупнейших в стране кардиодиспансеров, в котором работают множество опытных врачей, в том числе специально приглашенных из Москвы.


Прикольно, город почти равный Барнаулу по населению, но на форуме такая темная лошадка.


----------



## @rtem

Siberian said:


> Прикольно, город почти равный Барнаулу по населению, но на форуме такая темная лошадка.


да за примером далеко ходить не надо.. Самара, город больше Барнаула по населению, а на форуме не громче.. просто, видимо мало кто знает о существовании этого сайта.. я и сам чисто случайно узнал..


----------



## yahooeu

Хм...а давно-ли в новосибирской ветке появился модератор?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=353222

И почему его нет в списке модераторов внизу главной страницы, как собственно и Кости, Мсаши и Анкова?


----------



## Accel

yahooeu said:


> Хм...а давно-ли в новосибирской ветке появился модератор?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=353222
> 
> И почему его нет в списке модераторов внизу главной страницы, как собственно и Кости, Мсаши и Анкова?


Потому, что они не являются модераторами секции. Смотри соотв. разделы.


----------



## coth

федеральных модераторов больше не назначаем


----------



## ancov

Accel, на твой вопрос отвечу касательно себя - я модерирую только "Чайную" и "Спорт.Культура.Жизнь".


----------



## Accel

ancov said:


> Accel, на твой вопрос отвечу касательно себя - я модерирую только "Чайную" и "Спорт.Культура.Жизнь".


Это не мой вопрос, а yahooeu


----------



## westernzoom222

Уважаемые coth, Siberian и прочие модераторы.
Мы вроде (товарище из "инкубатора") давно Вас спрашиваем, когда предстоит следующая модерация ?
Ждем ответа, спасибо !!!


----------



## coth

ну она будет тогда, когда будет


----------



## westernzoom222

coth said:


> ну она будет тогда, когда будет


Очень содержательно и лаконично.
Спасибо :cheers:


----------



## coth

и никакие предложения не принимаются. когда всё будет, тогда всё узнаете.


----------



## westernzoom222

coth said:


> и никакие предложения не принимаются. когда всё будет, тогда всё узнаете.


А собственно какие могут быть предложения !? 
Хозяин барин, как скажите так и будя.


----------



## Kogan

coth said:


> и никакие предложения не принимаются. когда всё будет, тогда всё узнаете.


А потмо имеем, что тюмень - не сибирь. :|


----------



## Accel

А Пермь - не Урал


----------



## Suomi 777

КТТС - универсальный ответ модератора


----------



## Kostya-81

Kogan said:


> А потмо имеем, что тюмень - не сибирь. :|





Accel said:


> А Пермь - не Урал


Регионы ведь распределены по разделам в соответствии с делением РФ на федеральные округа.


----------



## vegorv

Accel said:


> А Пермь - не Урал


и Ижевск, и Оренбург, и Уфа.


----------



## Accel

Kostya-81 said:


> Регионы ведь распределены по разделам в соответствии с делением РФ на федеральные округа.


Тогда и называть нужно соответственно, а не как попало (Поволжье и т.п.).

Я вообще не вижу смысла группировки по округам, ни разу не посещал именно группы "Урал" или там "Поволжье", тем там общих никаких, а смотришь всё равно всегда уже конкретные разделы (Екатеринбург, Пермь, Казань и т.п.).


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

Kostya-81 said:


> Регионы ведь распределены по разделам в соответствии с делением РФ на федеральные округа.


Ну тогда надо называть вещи своими именами. Но модераторам почему-то больше по душе географический кретинизм.

ps. кстати сейчас уже и не в соответствии, т.к. одним движением руки Медведа округа были перекроены.


----------



## Kostya-81

Falshivomonetchick said:


> ps. кстати сейчас уже и не в соответствии, т.к. одним движением руки Медведа округа были перекроены.


В чём выражается это несоответствие?


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

Kostya-81 said:


> В чём выражается это несоответствие?


Южный и Северокавказский округа разделили, но на форуме они в одном разделе.


----------



## coth

чего-нить по оригинальнее мог придумать?


----------



## elto

Accel said:


> Тогда и называть нужно соответственно, а не как попало (Поволжье и т.п.).
> 
> Я вообще не вижу смысла группировки по округам, ни разу не посещал именно группы "Урал" или там "Поволжье", тем там общих никаких, а смотришь всё равно всегда уже конкретные разделы (Екатеринбург, Пермь, Казань и т.п.).


смысл в том, что региональных секций уже достаточно много, чтобы не валить всё в одну плохоюзабельную кучу, поэтому такое группирование просто необходимо


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

coth said:


> чего-нить по оригинальнее мог придумать?


Я ничего не придумываю. В отличие от некоторых.


----------



## Accel

elto said:


> смысл в том, что региональных секций уже достаточно много, чтобы не валить всё в одну плохоюзабельную кучу, поэтому такое группирование просто необходимо


В чем конкретно выражается плохоюзабельность "всех разделов в одну кучу" или хорошеюзабельность лишней прослойки иерархии? В первом варианте главная страница секции будет выглядеть еще более компактно.


----------



## elto

Accel said:


> В чем конкретно выражается плохоюзабельность "всех разделов в одну кучу" или хорошеюзабельность лишней прослойки иерархии? В первом варианте главная страница секции будет выглядеть еще более компактно.


а как активные регионы распределять? по алфавиту? по кол-ву постов в секции? когда на такие вот блоки поделено, то лично мне удобнее, нежели когда всё в кучу в одну, хотя..


----------



## Accel

elto said:


> а как активные регионы распределять? по алфавиту? по кол-ву постов в секции? когда на такие вот блоки поделено, то лично мне удобнее, нежели когда всё в кучу в одну, хотя..


Да хоть бы и по алфавиту. Но у активных форумчан, думаю, у всех уже в User CP нужные ему разделы забиты, и ползают по разделам через списки только по незнанию.


----------



## elto

а мне вот почти все разделы интересны


----------



## coth

Falshivomonetchick said:


> Я ничего не придумываю. В отличие от некоторых.


именно придумываешь. они у нас разделены.


----------



## Askario

У меня Грозный отображается в одном разделе с ЮФО, но это и логично пока. ЯТП, если выделять Ставрополь, то надо делать отдельный раздел СКФО?


----------



## P0ezhai

странички с сообщениями норм, а вот списки тем тормозят


----------



## coth

Askario said:


> P.S. У меня ещё был такой эффект тормоза под 7-й виндой. На Убунту почему-то всё резче открывает. Браузер одинаковый.


Если есть сетевой сканер, то проблема в нём.

Ну точнее не проблема, а просто всё, что по сети идёт проверяется на лету. По-этому и медленней открываются.


----------



## coth

Поприветствуем 3 новых модераторов

*Max Righter* - Поволжье
*DoctorADS* - Урал
*AlexP* - Сибирь

В Ижевске и Ставрополе пока создавать ничего не надо. Всё будет удаляться. Темы перенесут когда будут решены оставшиеся организационные вопросы.


----------



## AlMax

Ура!
Поздравляю новобранцев! :cheers1:


----------



## Medoed

Полку модераторов прибыло!
Поздравляю! :cheers2:


----------



## Accel

Таки провели мини-реорганизацию разделов


----------



## golov

coth said:


> Поприветствуем 3 новых модераторов
> 
> *Max Righter* - Поволжье
> *DoctorADS* - Урал
> *AlexP* - Сибирь
> 
> В Ижевске и Ставрополе пока создавать ничего не надо. Всё будет удаляться. Темы перенесут когда будут решены оставшиеся организационные вопросы.


Когда будет создан новый раздел Ижевску у Ставрополю?


----------



## Accel

тут же ведь написано, что они уже созданы. ижевцы могут отскриншотить "0" в постах для истории


----------



## golov

Наверно разделы пока видны только модераторам, у меня ничего нет


----------



## Keyone

Все есть http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2461


----------



## vegorv

Модераторы, а может Чайную Поволжью добавить рядом с "переписью" как на ДВ? НН с Кировом трещит, Пермь с Ижевском, Саратов с Самарой, а так все вместе будем общаться + др. города, которые не имеют своих секций. Дома то уютнее,чем в российской секции.


----------



## golov

^^ Спасибо. Все таки в Поволжье добавили, это была главная интрига


----------



## Kostya-81

vegorv said:


> Модераторы, а может Чайную Поволжью добавить рядом с "переписью" как на ДВ? НН с Кировом трещит, Пермь с Ижевском, Саратов с Самарой, а так все вместе будем общаться + др. города, которые не имеют своих секций. Дома то уютнее,чем в российской секции.


Многие до сих пор в переписи ПФО даже не отметились, а в "чайной" Юга за год появилось 5 постов...



golov said:


> ^^ Спасибо. Все таки в Поволжье добавили, это была главная интрига


Никакой интриги не было: Ижевск числится в Приволжском ФО, поэтому и на форуме он в разделе "Поволжье".


----------



## KLoun

Kostya-81 said:


> Ижевск числится в Приволжском ФО, поэтому и на форуме он в разделе "Поволжье".


Поволжье - географо-экономическое определение, Приволжский ФО - административное. Это разные вещи, а не одно и тоже.


----------



## alley cat

coth said:


> Поприветствуем 3 новых модераторов
> 
> *Max Righter* - Поволжье
> *DoctorADS* - Урал
> *AlexP* - Сибирь


Мои поздравления!


----------



## coth

KLoun said:


> Поволжье - географо-экономическое определение, Приволжский ФО - административное. Это разные вещи, а не одно и тоже.


Если у большинства тех, кого это касается бьёт гордость и нет желания ассоциировать себя с чем-то, то можно переименовать в Приволжье.

Но я уже говорил, что в титуле нет места для полного названия, по-этому полное название в описании.


----------



## coth

Напоминаю, по локальным вопросам надо обращаться в локальным модераторам

*Центр* - *coth*, *mr. MyXiN*
*Северо-запад* - *xerx*
* Юг и Северный Кавказ *- *Goromn*
*Поволжье - **K-Lex*, * Kostya-81*,  *Max Righter*
* Урал - **DoctorADS*, *AlMax*
*Сибирь* - *AlexP*, *Myaroslav*, *Siberian*
*Дальний Восток - **msasha_65*


----------



## KLoun

Илья, не в гордости дело. За безграмотность обидно, глазёнки режет.


----------



## coth

Это не безграмотность. Это разница в точках зрения.


----------



## KLoun

coth said:


> Это не безграмотность. Это разница в точках зрения.


То есть, если с моей ТЗ Антарктида на Северном полюсе, то это не "безграмотность", а всего лишь другая ТЗ?

З.Ы. Или, например, что Дед Мороз это одно и то же лицо, что и Санта Клаус, а вовсе не его коллега...


----------



## coth

нет, это совершенно в другой плоскости


----------



## KLoun

coth said:


> нет, это совершенно в другой плоскости


*Абсолютнейшим образом* в той же самой.
Поволжье =/= Приволжский ФО
Антрактида (и даже Арктика) =/= Северный полюс
Дед Мороз =/= Санла Клаус

=/= - не равно


----------



## coth

Нет. 
Поволжье - уменьшительно-ласкательное от Приволжский.

Это как Костя и Константин.


----------



## KLoun

coth said:


> Поволжье - уменьшительно-ласкательное от Приволжский.


С каких это херов-то (уж простите мой французский)?
И чьё не совсем здоровое воображение такое придумало?


----------



## Accel

Волгоград, Астрахань - Поволжье, но ЮФО.


----------



## KLoun

Accel said:


> Волгоград, Астрахань - Поволжье, но ЮФО.


Именно... противоположно Удмуртии, которая хоть и ПФО, но нихрюна не Поволжье.


----------



## yahooeu

вот вам не пофиг.
понятно же, что деление по округам.

Если так режет глаз, то вместо "Поволжье" и т.д. переименовать в "ПФО" и т.д.


----------



## ancov

ПФО вообще непроизносимое сокращение ...


----------



## Accel

Да никому это деление, кроме возможности назначения модераторов на подфорум, никуда не впилось. Поэтому, предлагаю назвать по-другому, скажем "*Притон coth'a*", "*Логово xerx'a*", "*Берлога Siberian'a*", "*Пещера Goromn'а*", "*Клоака ancov'а*" и т.п.


----------



## roi95

Последнее название чёткое.


----------



## msasha_65

^^ How about me and my area?


----------



## vartal

msasha_65 said:


> ^^ How about me and my area?


Может, Прайд? :lol:


----------



## Accel

Как насчет "*msasha_65's back of beyond*"?


----------



## roi95

msasha_65 said:


> ^^ How about me and my area?


Моя твоя не понимает.


----------



## coth

KLoun said:


> С каких это херов-то (уж простите мой французский)?
> И чьё не совсем здоровое воображение такое придумало?


Ну тех, кто например называет США Америкой. Ведь у них есть Гавайи, Гуам итд. И США - это не вся Америка. То же с Евросоюзом и Европой.


----------



## KLoun

^^
Связи не уловил. При чём здесь "называет", когда речь идёт об официальной классификации?


----------



## Kogan

> 2. Количество политических тредов ограничивается тремя тредами
> - Внутренняя политика,
> - Международная политика,
> - Текущее политическое событие (актуальное на данный момент)
> - Кроме того, в случае очередных выборов в России допускается наличие треда, посвящённого этим самым выборам. Одновременно может существовать только один такой тред: т.е., в случае открытия треда, посвящённого, например, обсуждению результатов выборов, тред с обсуждением этих самых выборов будет закрыт.


Постановить постановили, только где это всё теперь? 
Где международная политика, где тред про текущее полит. событие? 
Почему до сих пор живут это и это?..


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Обращение к модераторам - 

Создайте пожалуйста тему с Дубаем в разделе - Строительство за рубежом, и перенесите туда все посты из ветки - стр. вести из-за рубежа.

Думаю, что давно нужно было создать данную ветку.


----------



## flatron

Accel said:


> Да никому это деление, кроме возможности назначения модераторов на подфорум, никуда не впилось. Поэтому, предлагаю назвать по-другому, скажем "*Притон coth'a*", "*Логово xerx'a*", "*Берлога Siberian'a*", "*Пещера Goromn'а*", "*Клоака ancov'а*" и т.п.


а где же Урал?


----------



## beaver-hero

*AlMax *- медной горы хозяин


----------



## @rtem

вот и спрашиваю, кто из модеров готов помочь..))


----------



## Kvin

Такой вопросик, просто для интереса. Вот из инкубатора вынесли Ставрополь и Ижевск в свои округа, а ссылки на главной про них нету. Это забыли или технически какие-то проблемы?


----------



## Antro

Kvin said:


> Такой вопросик, просто для интереса. Вот из инкубатора вынесли Ставрополь и Ижевск в свои округа, а ссылки на главной про них нету. Это забыли или технически какие-то проблемы?


Да кстати, хотел задать такой же^^ вопрос знатокам.


----------



## xfury

Vse v ozhidanii. Obnovlenie vidimo ne do konca proshlo


----------



## mauserr

перенесите пожалуйста тему http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490691
в инкубатор, ибо там ей и место. спасибо)


----------



## Suomi 777

mauserr said:


> перенесите пожалуйста тему http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490691
> в инкубатор, ибо там ей и место. спасибо)


+1


----------



## CENTILION

Kvin said:


> Такой вопросик, просто для интереса. Вот из инкубатора вынесли Ставрополь и Ижевск в свои округа, а ссылки на главной про них нету. Это забыли или технически какие-то проблемы?


что-то никто не отвечает на этот вопрос, ни за, ни против


----------



## coth

уже ответили несколько раз


----------



## CENTILION

где?
я не вижу


----------



## westernzoom222

*CENTILION*
^^^^


xfury said:


> Vse v ozhidanii. Obnovlenie vidimo ne do konca proshlo


Придет время и все сделают как надо. Думаю это непринципиальный момент в развитии форума.


----------



## coth

CENTILION said:


> где?
> я не вижу


как следует поищи. говорилось несколько раз - будут, когда будут решены остальные вопросы, в частности подфорумы существующих разделов.


----------



## tokamame

А что насчет строительства станций метрополитена? Нет в планах обсуждения этой темы?


----------



## xfury

Есть же тема про Метрополитен. Этого мало?


----------



## tokamame

xfury said:


> Есть же тема про Метрополитен. Этого мало?


 нашел. Спасибо!


----------



## alley cat

Странно что тут никто не отреагировал, а ведь Украину вчера выделили на главную страницу форума. :cheers2:




USSR-UA said:


>


----------



## elto

общий европейский ещё похудел, значит


----------



## Kapai

Давно нужно было выделять Украину, активнее некоторых кто висит на главной, но из-за них я уже второй день попадаю к хорватам вместо нашей ветки)


----------



## alley cat

Кстати чего ссылки сделали на английском языке, а не на украинском?


----------



## roi95

Написали же Куив, так что норм.


----------



## brio89

добавьте возможность вставлять флеш панорамки, с помощью тегов [SWF][/SWF]
*пример:*
http://www.tur3d.ru/vtour/art/snegiri/0512/snegiri.swf - панорамка
http://izhevsk.ru/forummessage/39/2245337-8.html - панорамка вставленная в форум


----------



## Accel

Давать внедрять произвольный флеш - смелость на грани идиотизма  Если бы дали внедрять хотя бы бескупюрный SVG - было бы уже круто, но тоже вряд ли (я бы трижды подумал).


----------



## brio89

На нет и суда нет. 
Будем ссылками кидаться


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Как выложить рабочий фрагмет гуглмэпс на форум?


----------



## coth

ссылкой


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Имеется ввиду вот это:
http://maps.google.ru/maps/empw?url...3672&t=m&z=4&vpsrc=1&output=embed&hl=ru&gl=ru


----------



## coth

нет, только ссылкой


----------



## flatron

есть предложение.
4 года назад я создал ветку существующие и строящиеся метрополитены России
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=623058
модераторы тогда поправили название,сказав,что будем обсуждать уже то,что существует.
Сейчас форум приобрёл существенный инфраструктурный акцент и в этой ветке обсуждается и строительство и перспективы и всё всё всё.
Предлагаю упростить название до,либо
Метрополитены России
либо
Метрополитен


----------



## vartal

Ну что ж, раз зашла речь про метротемы, то было бы неплохо, если тему "*Метро+городской транспорт*" в новосибирской ветке разделили на две независимых друг от друга темы:
1) Новосибирский метрополитен;
2) Транспорт Новосибирска и области (ну или вариации названий на тему транспорта).


----------



## Krosh

vartal said:


> Ну что ж, раз зашла речь про метротемы, то было бы неплохо, если тему "*Метро+городской транспорт*" в новосибирской ветке разделили на две независимых друг от друга темы...


Когда новосибирцам захотелось разделить ветку "Строительство в Новосибирске" на три, они это сделали. Когда новосибирцы захотят разделить свою ветку про городской транспорт, они это тоже сделают. Пока этого не требуется - много разговоров про интеграцию и конкуренцию различных видов городского транспорта.


----------



## vartal

Krosh said:


> Пока этого не требуется - много разговоров про интеграцию и конкуренцию различных видов городского транспорта.


Ну может вам виднее и вы какие-то особенные, но такой совмещённой с метро темы нет больше ни в одной ветке городов России и даже СНГ, где есть метрополитен.


----------



## ikeamen

я был бы ЗА такое разделение. флудить на эту тему в соответствующей ветке уже не хочется. обсуждалось не один раз..


----------



## gorkill

Только у меня глючит форум? Темы не обновляются.


----------



## inkstyle

не только, у меня такое же


----------



## gorkill

У поляков то же самое. Еще и личка не работает. Уже 3 часа. Что-то я такого не припомню.

Короче, это у всех стран и народов.


----------



## Keyone

У меня у одного сегодня не работают ссылки rate the banner, guess the city и one on one ?


----------



## gorkill

Keyone said:


> У меня у одного сегодня не работают ссылки rate the banner, guess the city и one on one ?


У меня тоже


----------



## ikeamen

орёл из шапки нашего форума улетел.. 
а всё потому что какой-то вумник догадался его на радикал залить..


----------



## msasha_65

ikeamen said:


> орёл из шапки нашего форума улетел..
> а всё потому что какой-то вумник догадался его на радикал залить..


У меня висит и ни разу не пропадал...

Но согласен, что радикал - зло, от которого надо по возможности избавляться.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Улетел, улетел ещё год назад...
Видимо, у того, кто заливает что-то на радикал очень дурной вкус, со зрением тоже всё очень плохо. 

На то он и - радиКАЛ.


----------



## msasha_65

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Улетел, улетел ещё год назад...


^^










:troll:


----------



## Antosh

У менят тоже нет hno:
explorer старье :troll:


----------



## ikeamen

msasha_65 said:


> :troll:


знатный у эксплорера кэш..
и удивительно, что уже российский герб показывается, а не еще советский..
:troll::troll:


----------



## msasha_65

^^ Нифига.
Просто Радикал не хочет с Россией работать.

Вот орёл в Хроме:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

msasha_65 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll:


Это всё ваш радиКАЛ. :troll:


----------



## AutoUnion

Вообще неплохо-бы вывесить на видное место список модераторов и разделы за которые они отвечают, а то непонятно "кому стучать"


----------



## Victor90

msasha_65 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll:


А че у меня всего 250 сообщений личный ящик?


----------



## Siberian

Victor90 said:


> А че у меня всего 250 сообщений личный ящик?


У модераторов свои привилегии ))


----------



## Victor90

Siberian said:


> У модераторов свои привилегии ))


Оторваны от народа?


----------



## xerx

Никакие это не привилегии, а техническая/производственная необходимость. Объём переписки модератора по умолчанию больше, чем у обычного участника форума.




AutoUnion said:


> Вообще неплохо-бы вывесить на видное место список модераторов и разделы за которые они отвечают, а то непонятно "кому стучать"


Правила актуализированы  в соответствии с запросом.
Кроме того, есть вот такая расширенная табличка:



mr. MyXiN said:


> Региональные порталы
> 
> *Общий региональный форум* - *coth, mr. MyXiN, AlMax, K-Lex, xerx, Siberian, Goromn*
> 
> *Центральный Федеральный Округ* - *coth, mr. MyXiN*
> 
> *Северо-Западный Федеральный Округ* - *xerx*
> 
> *Южный и Северокавказкий Федеральные Округа* - *Goromn*
> 
> *Приволжский Федеральный Округ* - *K-Lex, Kostya-81, Max Righter*
> 
> *Уральский Федеральный Округ* - *DoctorADS, AlMax*
> 
> *Сибирский Федеральный Округ* - *AlexP, Myaroslav, Siberian*
> 
> *Дальневосточный Федеральный Округ* - *msasha_65*
> 
> 
> Фото-видео секция - *msasha_65, coth, mr. MyXiN, AlMax, K-Lex, xerx, Siberian, Goromn*
> 
> Тематические форумы - *coth, mr. MyXiN, AlMax, K-Lex, xerx, Siberian, Goromn*
> 
> Остальное - *msasha_65, ancov*


На счёт _"вывесить на видное место"_ мы подумаем.


----------



## AutoUnion

Max Righter, Myaroslav :lol: Я таких вообще первый раз вижу! Они из своих секций куда-то выходят?


----------



## roi95

AutoUnion said:


> Max Righter, Myaroslav :lol: Я таких вообще первый раз вижу! Они из своих секций куда-то выходят?


Тут, видимо, главное, что они свои разделы мониторят и справляются с этим.


----------



## westernzoom222

Товарищи, а может пора и Оренбург выводить из "инкубатора" ?


> *ОРЕНБУРГ | Строительство-1,059 пост *
> Аэропорты Оренбурга и Орска- 18 постов
> ОРЕНБУРГ | Ретро фотографии- 42 поста
> ОРЕНБУРГ | Реконструкция- 6 постов
> ОРЕНБУРГ | Список 16+ - 53 поста
> ОРЕНБУРГ | Инфраструктура - 70 постов
> ОРЕНБУРГ | Админ. и офисные здания - 31 пост
> ОРЕНБУРГ | Статистика - 11 постов


Итого: 1290 постов.


----------



## SK163

Вытащат-вытащат Куда вы всё торопитесь!!!!


----------



## Suomi 777

И Йошку потом еще) Кстати недавно выделенные регионы на главной так и не появились


----------



## Kogan

Может удалите хрень "Мне нравится" от вконтакте?
Постоянно всплывает в самый ненужный момент, загораживает верхние темы, раздражает, а пользы (и етсь ли такая вообще?) для двух с половиной человек...


----------



## alley cat

Kogan said:


> Может удалите хрень "Мне нравится" от вконтакте?
> Постоянно всплывает в самый ненужный момент, загораживает верхние темы, раздражает, а пользы (и етсь ли такая вообще?) для двух с половиной человек...


У меня на опере вот такое расширение стоит:

https://addons.opera.com/ru/extensions/details/stopsocial/

"Вконтакте" оно блокирует, я его не вижу. В других браузерах подобные штуки тоже есть.


----------



## coth

Что-либо всплывает только если навести и задержать мышку над маленькой кнопочкой. В которою ещё надо постараться прицелиться.

И всплывает наверх. Так что закрывает анонсы, а не темы.


----------



## Kogan

coth said:


> Что-либо всплывает только если навести и задержать мышку над маленькой кнопочкой. В которою ещё надо постараться прицелиться.
> 
> И всплывает наверх. Так что закрывает анонсы, а не темы.


Всплывает и если попасть на весь прямоугольник, там вообще это всплытие глючит не по-детски...
Если прокручивать страницу, попадаешь на этот вконтакте, окно отображается туда, где есть место, т.е. вниз, и закрывает не только анонсы.










Какой смысл в этой ерунде-то?


----------



## ikeamen

Kogan said:


> Какой смысл в этой ерунде-то?


+146%!


----------



## ALEXEJ

не понял тренда, у меня никогда ничего не всплывает... может потому что не юзаю в этой операционке фконтакте?:nuts:


----------



## Suomi 777

No input file specified.
???


----------



## Evrasia 99911

No input file specified.

ЛАГ.


----------



## P0ezhai

Есть такое. Сначала подумал что форум не работает, потом на другую страницу кликнул из истории - открылась, а главная даже с пятого раза не открылась


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Опять.... >____>


----------



## P0ezhai

Да сегодня целый день мучился с онлайн трансляцией встречи..


----------



## Sokol-Saratov

Такое есть у кого? 










Все иконки перетасовываются, получается вот такая чехарда. Что делать?


----------



## Poloniy_210

^^
так гораздо круче!.....особенно, иконка Пятницы в тексте


----------



## P0ezhai

Опера виновата. Глючит очень в последнее время


----------



## Krosh

Занимался очередной статистикой для Инкубатора. 
Замечена следующая фигня.

1. Дублирование темы "МУРМАНСК | Строительство"
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=760030
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515462
(удалять лучше ту, в единственном посте которой автор сам об этом просит  )

2. Подмосковье вроде бы не в Инкубаторе, а тут - Серпухов:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1214145


----------



## Siberian

ОК, переместил.


----------



## shiz00

Не пойму из-за чего происходит эта фигня? некоторые надписи и кнопки на форуме с русского стали иностранными. Как решить проблему?


----------



## raisonnable

Слева внизу поменять язык.


----------



## Malgo_orel

А они были когда ито русские? О_О


----------



## vartal

Malgo_orel said:


> А они были когда ито русские? О_О


Эээ...Я тоже в шоке...Где он русский язык увидел на надписях и кнопках? :nuts: Я что-то пропустил?


----------



## shiz00

Конечно английский язык))) как родной стал я даже не заметил, что он не русский)))



raisonnable said:


> Слева внизу поменять язык.


благодарю за помощь


----------



## vartal

Скажите, вот какой смысл в фактически дублирующих друг друга названиях тем? Вот *первая*, называемая нынче *скоростной городской транспорт*, которую давно уже можно было бы переименовать в "Новосибирский метрополитен", а вот *вторая*, называемая просто *городской транспорт*. Нигде в российском разделе нет совмещённых тем метрополитен-НОТ и к тому же нет дубликата с похожим названием по соседству.


----------



## Krosh

vartal said:


> Скажите, вот какой смысл в фактически дублирующих друг друга названиях тем? Вот *первая*, называемая нынче *скоростной городской транспорт*, которую давно уже можно было бы переименовать в "Новосибирский метрополитен", а вот *вторая*, называемая просто *городской транспорт*. Нигде в российском разделе нет совмещённых тем метрополитен-НОТ и к тому же нет дубликата с похожим названием по соседству.


Позвольте уж новосибирской секции самой определиться, что и как в отдельные темы выделять. А такое обсуждение совсем недавно было и кончилось именно тем, что Вы сейчас и видите. Смысл простой: городской скоростной внеуличный транспорт - это не только тяжёлое метро, но и много всякого разного. Начиная от скоростного трамвая и кончая попробованным в Москве монорельсом. Эти виды транспорта являются прямыми конкурентами, поэтому они все в куче в одной ветке. А всё остальное транспортное хозяйство (автобус-трамвай-троллейбус) - уличное, скоростным не является, конкурирует между собой и находится в собственной ветке. Разделение двух тематик прошло, повторюсь, совсем недавно. Метро выделить многие просили, но сейчас в Нске крупные планы по созданию сети скоростного трамвая, поэтому вот так.


----------



## ikeamen

на самом деле я тоже не понимаю почему Метрополитен нельзя было положить отдельно. для скоростного трамвая, раз уж с ним такая пьянка и громадьё планов, то можно было и отдельную тему сделать. 
как будто в новосибирской секции лимит какой-то на количество создаваемых тредов...
было шило, стало мыло.


----------



## vartal

Krosh said:


> Позвольте уж новосибирской секции самой определиться, что и как в отдельные темы выделять.


Неужели вам так нужно как-то выделиться? 


Krosh said:


> А такое обсуждение совсем недавно было и кончилось именно тем, что Вы сейчас и видите.


Да, получилась какая-то нелепица.


Krosh said:


> Смысл простой: городской скоростной внеуличный транспорт - это не только тяжёлое метро, но и много всякого разного. Начиная от скоростного трамвая и кончая попробованным в Москве монорельсом.


Ну так а что мешает обсуждать СТ в отдельной теме? Меня вот лично не улыбает выискивать сообщения про метро, продираясь через целую кучу постов с малоинтересной для меня тематикой НОТа.


Krosh said:


> Эти виды транспорта являются прямыми конкурентами, поэтому они все в куче в одной ветке.


Нигде в других секциях, где есть метротемы, они не объединены вместе с темами про трамваи.


Krosh said:


> А всё остальное транспортное хозяйство (автобус-трамвай-троллейбус) - уличное, скоростным не является, конкурирует между собой и находится в собственной ветке.


Эээ...Ну так и обсуждайте и СТ в той теме. Какое отношение трамваи имеют к метро?


Krosh said:


> Метро выделить многие просили, но сейчас в Нске крупные планы по созданию сети скоростного трамвая, поэтому вот так.


Как я уже написал выше - ну а что мешает создать отдельную тему для СТ? У вас там лимит что ли какой-то по количеству тем?


----------



## Kogan

vartal said:


> Нигде в других секциях, где есть метротемы, они не объединены вместе с темами про трамваи.


Когда-то ни у кого не было тем 20+, все обсуждали в куче, либо по отдельным проектам...


----------



## vartal

Kogan said:


> Когда-то ни у кого не было тем 20+, все обсуждали в куче, либо по отдельным проектам...


Ну так это когда-то. А сейчас что мешает?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Очередной глюк форума.


----------



## msasha_65

*AlMos* высказал некоторые пожелания по поводу развития Форума но, к сожалению, разместил их немножко не там, где следовало.

Вот его сообщение:



AlMos said:


> Специально для Маши. (правда не нашей.)
> 
> *ВНИМАНИЕ ДЛЯ МОДЕРАТОРОВ! не удалять.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Вы это зря.
> Все достаточно, ЯСНО.
> Это как в семье. Супруги разбежались, надо делить "общее" имущество, историю и т.д.
> Определятся в стратегии на будущее.
> А если одна из сторон оказывается еще и не дееспособна....
> 
> 2)Происходит становление государственности.
> Самоидентификация людей не только по национально-этнографическому признаку, но и по национально-гражданскому.
> 
> 3 . Плюс любопытство, как живут "старо-новые родственники".
> Происходят сравнения,а от не достатка информации, культуры и умственных способностей - СРАЧ.
> 
> *В связи с постоянно возникающими постами по сравнению разных городов, регионов и стран. Для прекращения засорения конкретных веток. СРАЧА.*
> 
> ПРЕДЛАГАЮ:
> 
> 1.Создать одну общую ветку для обсуждения конкретной тематики:
> *"ВЧЕРА, СЕГОДНЯ, БУДУЩЕЕ - ГРАДОСТРОИТЕЛЬНОГО РАЗВИТИЯ, БЫВШИХ СТРАН СОЦ. ЛАГЕРЯ."*
> С подведением промежуточных итогов.
> 
> 2. Банить юзеров на месяц, за одно упоминание , "не профильных" регионов и стран на ветке посвященному конкретному региону. С автоматическим переводом поста на тематическую ветку.


----------



## Obuyama

А почему не сделать как форум Гонконга или Сингапура? - все очень компактно разбито как по папочкам в компе. Или - также есть другие аналоги. Но как то неудобно - много тем и в некоторых много страниц. В этой ветке ажно 45 страниц - попробуй все перелистни. Какие то "отжившие" можно было бы отправлять в "Историю" типа.


----------



## alley cat

Ого! У нас четвертый подфорум появился.



> SkyscraperCity > European Forums > Российский форум > Региональные порталы > Урал > Екатеринбург
> Свердловская область


----------



## Evrasia 99911

ЙОУ! Новые разделы! :banana:

Радости нет предела.


----------



## Кaктус

В Питере два саба - Ленобласть и Балтийская Жемчужина :banana:


----------



## xfury

В Ростове - Ростовская область и Городские проблемы.
В Краснодаре по городам разделили: Краснодар, Сочи, Новороссийск


----------



## xfury

Перми, Уфе и Самаре - Городские проблемы сделали. Странно, что НиНо без разделов остался.
Владивостоку - Инфраструктуру.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*Москва:*
+ Инфраструктура
+ Московская область

- разгрузили общую страницу.


----------



## alley cat

Городские проблемы - это что? Чайные, или Инфраструктура?


----------



## Suomi 777

Из Челябы выделили Магнитогорск


----------



## xfury

alley cat said:


> Городские проблемы - это что? Чайные, или Инфраструктура?


Благоустройство, темы про парки, памятники и т.д.


----------



## vartal

А почему тогда проблемы? Назвали бы лучше "городские дела" или что-то в подобном роде.


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

Видимо, потому что в России это априори проблемы :lol:
Такое название действительно немного режет слух..


----------



## P0ezhai

У нас только область пока не особо активна. Странный шаг с выделением


----------



## Dimas89

Во Владивостоке появился раздел Инфраструктура.


----------



## Suomi 777

Отлично, что самарскую страницу разгрузили


----------



## ton63

Suomi 777 said:


> Отлично, что самарскую страницу разгрузили


Хорошая вещь. Странно, что с нижегородской страницей этого не сделали. У ниж тредов еще больше.


----------



## Suomi 777

Я нижний вообще не читаю из-за флуда на главной


----------



## roi95

Там уже есть темы и про российский автопром и про иностранный, это тематические темы, а уголок автолюбителя - исключительно флудильня.


----------



## ambient

Почему топик про фриков грохнули?


----------



## ikeamen

ambient said:


> Почему топик про фриков грохнули?


ограничение на кол-во полит.тем


----------



## alley cat

Зачем закрыли *Третья столица России *флейм здесь**?


----------



## roi95

Чтоб красные ярцы не срались там, видимо.


----------



## vegorv

эх...сибиряки,сибиряки,всех подвели вы.


----------



## Siberian

vegorv said:


> эх...сибиряки,сибиряки,всех подвели вы.


Да нет, вы все подвели ) Это просто был повод.


----------



## P0ezhai

А говорили что все от меня зависит  я там специально не писал почти


----------



## Siberian

Не придавай себе так много значения


----------



## vegorv

Анков и Мсаша могли бы просто чистить иногда,и закрывать бы не пришлось. Договорились бы между собой,один в четные дни заходит туда, другой в нечетные.


----------



## Siberian

vegorv said:


> Анков и Мсаша могли бы просто чистить иногда,и закрывать бы не пришлось. Договорились бы между собой,один в четные дни заходит туда, другой в нечетные.


Неужели вы не понимаете, что дело не только в сраче, а в том, что этот топик реально ссорит между собой форумчан, и третьестоличный срач переносится и на другие топики.


----------



## alley cat

Эх 33 поста дописать оставалось до 43 000.


----------



## vegorv

Siberian said:


> Неужели вы не понимаете, что дело не только в сраче, а в том, что этот топик реально ссорит между собой форумчан, и третьестоличный срач переносится и на другие топики.


как поссорятся,так и помирятся. в региональных ветках тоже это происходит, и в демографии, и в экономике,и в благоустройстве, и много еще где. Что ж все закрывать?


----------



## msasha_65

vegorv said:


> Анков и Мсаша могли бы просто чистить иногда,и закрывать бы не пришлось. Договорились бы между собой,один в четные дни заходит туда, другой в нечетные.


А Анкову с МСашей больше делать нечего, чем постоянно чистить разборки в стиле Паниковский-Балаганов...

Кстати, участникам последнего (финального) срача крупно повезло, что во время проведения оного у меня была ночь, я мирно спал и порядок навёл другой модератор. В противном случае все участники в настоящее время находились бы в кутузке, а тред всё равно был бы закрыт.


----------



## Siberian

msasha_65 said:


> А Анкову с МСашей больше делать нечего, чем постоянно чистить разборки в стиле Паниковский-Балаганов...


Вот-вот  Мы посремся, а вы подчищайте, хорошее предложение, однако


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Проясните судьбу третьесрача, плз. Надеюсь, тред прикрыли временно, чтоб утихомирить красноярцев/новосибирцев? До последнего времени общение вроде шло в нормальном русле.

P.S. А я как раз нашел статистику по офисным площадям A и B класса.


----------



## Krosh

P0ezhai said:


> А говорили что все от меня зависит  я там специально не писал почти


Позвольте Вам не поверить.
Тем более что проверяется в один клик.


> *Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 42,967
> UserName Posts*
> Askario 2,792
> Kogan 2,073
> *P0ezhai 1,961*
> alley cat 1,817
> xfury 1,661
> flatron 1,411
> yarsknet 1,397
> Ekb_Morlaix 1,273
> aidar89 1,187
> Zlat Palonsky 1,178
> Siberian 889
> Anieliu 821
> skasski 802
> Boroda MCMXXCII 776
> Igor622015 735
> Delfin 729
> Phantom of communism 714
> yahooeu 710
> andrej82 688
> Falshivomonetchick 685
> ambient 631
> beaver-hero 620
> Strannik 586
> serious 563
> frolov_ant 561
> AirPlaY 554
> Novosibirsk 524


Перечислены все, у кого там более 500 постов.


----------



## Kogan

^^ это с предыдущего захода большинство.
В этом заходе если поезжай что-то и писал - на него внимание не обращали, до того жалкие попытки были. =))


----------



## P0ezhai

Я спецально никого и не провоцировал. Мухин предупредил что тему сразу закроют


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Поезжай себя и в самом деле очень корректно себя вел, не надо.


----------



## elto

опять легенду закрыли. я так и не отписал там ничего


----------



## ambient

ikeamen said:


> ограничение на кол-во полит.тем


Ты о чём? В теме Фрики не было политики по определению.

Что касается ТСР то решение вижу в том чтобы просто жёстко карать за оскорбления. Сам-то топик лучший здесь, как видим по мнению большинства и по факту что большей информации, причём собранной в аналитический труд, здесь нигде не собрано. Это феномен. Фактически мы выполнили работу за которую аналитическое агентство взяло бы тысячи баксов.


----------



## Askario

Siberian said:


> Неужели вы не понимаете, что дело не только в сраче, а в том, что этот топик реально ссорит между собой форумчан, и третьестоличный срач переносится и на другие топики.


ИМХО, после закрытия это всё разносится по другим темам. А так всё в одном месте.


----------



## coth

Ещё раз напомню правило - говорить плохое о чужих городах нельзя.


----------



## alley cat

Если юзер из Красноярска, поменяет локацию в настройках на Новосибирск. То тогда ему можно будет плохо говорить о Новосибирске, так как де-юре Новосибирск для него получается город свой?


----------



## elto

и что значит чужой? я вот космополит. мне все города не чужие


----------



## ambient

IgorTCRS24 said:


> Судя по нытью жителей новоса, продалжающееся спустя несколько дней после срача, их что-то сильно зацепило.
> зы сейчас специально перечитал, красноярцы в основном вели себя корректно, от новоса же на 99% шли чуть ли не истерические выпады и "грязные" попытки чего-то там доказать в темах, где объективно Н проигрывает К.


От Красноярска юзер Бублин (ярскнет ныне здесь) иногда честно, но не редко не гнушаясь и наглой ложью оскорблял Новосибирск и его жителей ещё задолго до того как мы на этом форуме тусить стали, лезя на Нский форум ещё лет 10 назад. Делайте выводы.


----------



## ambient

alley cat said:


> Если юзер из Красноярска, поменяет локацию в настройках на Новосибирск. То тогда ему можно будет плохо говорить о Новосибирске, так как де-юре Новосибирск для него получается город свой?


Кстати, родом-то Бублин из Нска. Земля рождает талантов. 


elto said:


> и что значит чужой? я вот космополит. мне все города не чужие


И я за это. А почему нас юзеру Красноярец позволено называть "новосюбцы", "новосюпцы"?
Забригить его и пусть нормальные люди дальше общаются.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Askario said:


> ИМХО, после закрытия это всё разносится по другим темам. А так всё в одном месте.


Присоединяюсь.


----------



## ikeamen

IgorTCRS24 said:


> Судя по нытью жителей новоса, продалжающееся спустя несколько дней после срача, их что-то сильно зацепило.
> зы сейчас специально перечитал, красноярцы в основном вели себя корректно, от новоса же на 99% шли чуть ли не истерические выпады и "грязные" попытки чего-то там доказать в темах, где объективно Н проигрывает К.


если не хотите чтобы про красноярск что-то плохое говорили и фотки неудобные показывали - встретьтесь с бублиным и отбейте ему желание заходить на этот форум  все просто)


----------



## vegorv

без ТСРа вообще скука, все успокоились - пора открывать.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Поддерживаю.


----------



## ikeamen

только если закрыть вход по красноясрким IP. иначе опять будем иметь холивар "Крск VS все" с рисованными фэнтэзи-табличками и винтажными фотками из прошлого тысячелетия..


----------



## P0ezhai

Да просто надо жестоко карать переходы на личности и обсирание других городов. Вполне можно ограничиться нахваливанием своих


----------



## elto

да..
одно дело сказать: все города хуже города Н
и другое: город Н - лучше всех
:lol:


----------



## ancov

Может хватит Красноярск пиарить? :troll:


----------



## Attraction

Вот и все. Можно сказать, что форум попрощался с Краснодаром. Надеюсь, вам тоже было интересно.


Goromn said:


> Друзья! Так сложилось, что я принял решение покинуть форум. Спасибо всем, кто принимал участие в развитии краснодарской секции или был ее постоянным читателем.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Вот это полный писец, когда полезный человек, модератор! покидает форум.


----------



## xfury

Жаль, очень жаль. Надеюсь кто-то продолжит фотоотчеты.


----------



## Medoed

:cripes: Очень жаль...


----------



## Suomi 777

Жалко. Земляк и Энгельсом интересовался...


----------



## Poloniy_210

Поддерживаю решение *Goromn*'а!

кол-во троллей, которые вообще ничего не делают для форума, но троллять в каждой теме, достигло критической массы....да и просто ошибки администрации превратили форум в очень унылое место...практически в отхожее место....


----------



## xfury

Какие ошибки?


----------



## Siberian

Poloniy_210 said:


> Поддерживаю решение *Goromn*'а!
> 
> кол-во троллей, которые вообще ничего не делают для форума, но троллять в каждой теме, достигло критической массы....да и просто ошибки администрации превратили форум в очень унылое место...практически в отхожее место....


+1


----------



## Suomi 777

Poloniy_210 said:


> ошибки администрации


Лучше меньше да лучше. Уход модератора снова поднял тему развития форума в том направлении


----------



## elto

троллей бояться - в интернет не ходить..
а модератор мог по любым причинам уйти.. устал\нет времени\обстоятельства. взял высокую планку, решил не спускаться, а уйти на пике. его право


----------



## Kapai

Если уходить по этой причине, то модераторы польских веток должны были бы давно уже застрелиться, так как тоже переживали периоды роста форума. При этом из 5 млн. сообщений явно не только посты написанные технарями, строителями, архитекторами и тд.

От этого никуда не уйти когда форум из тихого уютного междусобойчика, получает все большую известность, тем более у нас в будущем планируются большие стройки связанные с ЧМ, а это еще больше привлечет внимание.


----------



## Poloniy_210

elto said:


> троллей бояться - в интернет не ходить..


поэтому в лесу интернете надо устраивать сезон охоты на троллей....


----------



## roi95

А почему он решил покинуть форум?


----------



## Attraction

^^По-моему, и так все понятно. На SSC нынче кретины в почете. Могут легко писать такие вещи и ничего, все нормально


Arkona14 said:


> это ваша личная такая генеральная линия...вы и в своей ветке только свое красно-кирпичное говно выкладываете...вообщем правильно заходить сюда не будем, а в российской я так и делаю


Беда в том, что это уже не частный случай. А к этому прибавляется весь негатив, который существовал здесь с незапамятных времен. И получается - делать вид, что ничего не происходит уже бессмысленно, а изменить ничего нельзя. И выход в этой ситуации только один - уйти с форума.


----------



## P0ezhai

У нас spag тоже уходил. Точнее пропадал с концами, хотя был модератором


----------



## xfury

*Attraction*, ну для тебя форум - это только фотоотчеты и все. Любой оффтоп или рассуждения для тебя табу какое-то.


----------



## Attraction

xfury said:


> *Attraction*, ну для тебя форум - это только фотоотчеты и все. Любой оффтоп или рассуждения для тебя табу какое-то.


Я ничуть не против рассуждений и общения, если в основе этого лежит взаимоуважение. Но форум вместо того, чтобы становиться клубом по интересам со строгим соблюдением правил приличия все больше превращается в гадюшник переплетенный с понтовством. Это трудно не заметить.


----------



## Accel

Attraction said:


> Я ничуть не против рассуждений и общения, если в основе этого лежит взаимоуважение. Но форум вместо того, чтобы становиться клубом по интересам со строгим соблюдением правил приличия все больше превращается в гадюшник переплетенный с понтовством. Это трудно не заметить.


Правила приличия без контроля их соблюдения рано или поздно перестают соблюдаться в любом социуме. А кому еще их контролировать как не модератору?


----------



## Attraction

Ага. А потом начинаются вонь и жалобы - этого не трогайте, того не баньте. Видели это неоднократно. Нужна заинтересованность актива форума, а не только модераторов. Тогда никому и не захочется особо-то вякать не по делу.


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Attraction said:


> Ага. А потом начинаются вонь и жалобы - этого не трогайте, того не баньте. Видели это неоднократно. Нужна заинтересованность актива форума, а не только модераторов. Тогда никому и не захочется особо-то вякать не по делу.


Какая агрессивная женщина.


----------



## roi95

Ну уходить с форума из-за каких-то идиотов, по-моему, крайне непродуктивно. Легче их просто игнорировать. Как можно жить без ссц? Разве есть ему альтернатива?


----------



## Suomi 777

roi95 said:


> Разве есть ему альтернатива?


сититауэр


----------



## P0ezhai

Буэээээ


----------



## roi95

Suomi 777 said:


> сититауэр


Умоляю.


----------



## yahooeu

а кем он был?


----------



## raisonnable

Доподлинно известно, что питал слабость к копчёной оленине.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

yahooeu said:


> а кем он был?


Якутом.


----------



## Dimas89

С красноярскими IP-адресами.


----------



## ikeamen

Siberian said:


> За мультирег видимо, разве не очевидно? )


:uh: да ладно!?


----------



## Evgeny60rus

Купил новый комп, залес на форум, вылезла такая вот штука: 



You have been banned for the following reason:
Spammer

Date the ban will be lifted: Never

Что делать???


----------



## elto

^^
ну ты же сделал новый ак, вот и пиши с него. можно подумать, у тебя на старом что-то важное было. ну, разве что, слетевшие фотки в ранних постах не поправить


----------



## AutoUnion

Siberian said:


> За мультирег видимо, разве не очевидно? )


А вы только через месяц это заметили? :lol:

По моему уже в день регистрации встал вопрос "Чей клон воскрес"?


----------



## roi95

Да вроде это aбакашка был.


----------



## ikeamen

roi95 said:


> Да вроде это aбакашка был.


:uh: да ладно!?

P.S. к нам на форум птичка наша вернулась?


----------



## vartal

^^Хм...действительно. А то я уже стал забывать, как она выглядит.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Форум лагает.


----------



## Kogan

Siberian said:


> За мультирег видимо, разве не очевидно? )


Может продолжите его банить?


Писястый;96699572 said:


> Пусть это будет в назидание всем экстремистам и лично идейному воинствующему ваххабиту Аскарио...


----------



## ancov

Забанен.


----------



## UnoMi

Хорошо бы сделать чтоб в цитате фотки автоматом уменьшались.

И еще чтобы следующая страница автоматом подгружалась при прокрутке. Вообще странно что это нигде в форумах не реализовано.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

UnoMi said:


> И еще чтобы следующая страница автоматом подгружалась при прокрутке. Вообще странно что это нигде в форумах не реализовано.


Терпеть не могу эту фичу.:bash: Принципиально лишает возможности ориентироваться в теме, кроме как пользоваться поиском по запомненным наизусть выдержкам из текста, ну или, в менее запущенных случаях, номерам постов .


----------



## ikeamen

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Терпеть не могу эту фичу.


на каком это форуме ты такое видел?


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

ikeamen said:


> на каком это форуме ты такое видел?


Да я не форумы имел в виду, а в целом сайты, где эту автоподгрузку суют сейчас в каждый второй.


----------



## ambient

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Терпеть не могу эту фичу.:bash: Принципиально лишает возможности ориентироваться в теме, кроме как пользоваться поиском по запомненным наизусть выдержкам из текста, ну или, в менее запущенных случаях, номерам постов .


Так можно сделать так чтобы не было такой проблемы. Но человек ленив, щас вот будут тут сидеть суперинновации делать. Вообще чем проще тем лучше. А то модно щас перегружать страницы там где это не надо абсолютно вроде флеша в Яндекс-почте и поиске по видео.


----------



## P0ezhai

Обещали в тему про причины бригов писать, а ами нифига не пишите) 
За что ньюрашена и икеямэна забригали?


----------



## roi95

И Украину зачем-то закрыли. Там срача вообще не было.


----------



## Hardgainer

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97044013#post97044013

Поправьте название ветки с "Норилськ", на Норильск.


----------



## KLoun

^^
Да ну... так прикольнее


----------



## Hardgainer

Ну ладно, не поправляйте.


----------



## AutoUnion

roi95 said:


> И Украину зачем-то закрыли. Там срача вообще не было.


А её и не открывали! 

Хотя после открытия ТСР, следующим шагом должно быть открытие темы "Украина" поскольку всё равно в других ветках идёт обсуждение в особености в экономике! :lol:


----------



## elto

я, кажется, понял смысл всех этих открытий-закрытий. просто перераспределяют флудо-флэймовые посты по разным трэдам. хотя тср уже легенда. можно было на рекорд пойти


----------



## ALEXEJ

elto said:


> я, кажется, понял смысл всех этих открытий-закрытий.


смысл - просто праздничный бонус
закрывают, обычно, по перекалу страстей, если тихо-мирно попердывать, без фееричного срача и фаталити-говнометаний, то есть некоторый шанс протянуть темку чуть подолее чем праздники, КМК...


----------



## roi95

Как вообще можно жить без срачей?


----------



## KLoun

roi95 said:


> Как вообще можно жить без срачей?


Очень клёво можно жить без срачей.


----------



## Krosh

KLoun said:


> Очень клёво можно жить без срачей.


Напомнило старый анекдот:

_- Доктор, а правда ли, что если я не буду пить, курить, есть сладкое-жирное-солёное-кислое и буду избегать беспорядочных половых связей, то я проживу долго?
- Правда. А зачем?_


----------



## KLoun

Krosh said:


> - Правда. А зачем?


Именно так 

Однако, если человек не знает, зачем жить без срачей, может он и до человека-то не дорос, и, соответственно, и относится к нему надо как-то "по другому".


----------



## ancov

Может, стоит подумать о закрытии секции "Новое кольцо Москвы" в московской части форума? Перенести темы в общую ветку "Москва"? Ведь НКМ - неактуально.


----------



## elto

я уже как-то предлагал тупо переименовать её в "высотное строительство".


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*Дорогие модераторы!*

Я уже устал, но решил здесь попросить вас: Проверьте страницу №2, в Московском разделе, в теме *ЖК O₂xygen*.

Там засели вирусы. - Необходимо убрать. (заражены фотографии)

Страница №2
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=484640&page=2
^^
*Не советую нажимать страницу тем, у кого антивируса нет, либо если он глючит.*


----------



## elto

у меня там большая часть фоток вообще не отображается


----------



## ancov

Evrasia 99911 said:


> *Дорогие модераторы!*
> 
> Я уже устал, но решил здесь попросить вас: Проверьте страницу №2, в Московском разделе, в теме *ЖК O₂xygen*.
> 
> Там засели вирусы. - Необходимо убрать. (заражены фотографии)
> 
> Страница №2
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=484640&page=2
> ^^
> *Не советую нажимать страницу тем, у кого антивируса нет, либо если он глючит.*


Всех отписавшихся там - в бан, однозначно! За распространение заразы!

Шютка!

На самом деле - антивирь ругается.

Никита - ты уже в 2007 году что ли на форуме был? Ты ж по идее тогда ещё сисю мамкину сосать должен был?


----------



## Accel

Да антивирь ругаеццо, наверное, из-за того, что картинки на домене из блеклиста. Чтобы распространить заразу через джипег - это почти фантастика.


----------



## Contr

> Чтобы распространить заразу через джипег - это почти фантастика.


Самая настоящая фантастика! Я вообще сначала думал, что Евразия прикалывается, проверить не смог, антивирь в принципе не ставлю (чтобы не ругался:madwife, только файервол.

Проверил пару фото в он-лайн сканнере, после сохранения на жестком и УРЛ ссылки на радикал- вирусов не обнаружено . Так что как выше отписал Ассеl, проблема где-то на сервисе, но не в самой картинке.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

ancov said:


> Никита - ты уже в 2007 году что ли на форуме был?



Дата регистрации соответствует числу, после которого идёт дата: 15.11.2007.


----------



## Contr

Глазам своим не верю, а за что пользователя *Прибалтиец* забанили? Всегда только архитектуру обсуждал, правил не нарушал, и вдруг так резко.:nuts:



> За то что в латвийской секции форума, смеялся над спорщиками и писал на русском языке!


Вот она, демократия!


----------



## elto

мне вот немного странно, что на форуме до сих пор всего два языка
есть же давно русификатор. может, англоязычному админу сложно его найти и нужно подсказать?
не юзал вбюлетин, но обычно языковые пакеты ставятся за несколько минут


----------



## vartal

Да, причём второй - испанский... :nuts:


----------



## Hardgainer

vartal said:


> Да, причём второй - испанский... :nuts:


Практически вся Латинская Америка на нем говорит кроме Бразилии.


----------



## Accel

Вторым должен быть польский, а третим наш


----------



## vartal

Hardgainer said:


> Практически вся Латинская Америка на нем говорит кроме Бразилии.


Ну ок, это мы знаем. А на русском сколько говорит?


----------



## P0ezhai

Колличественно - немного. 
Ну если по форуму смотреть, то точно польский надо

А что, наша секция третья о количеству участников что ли?


----------



## coth

vartal said:


> Да, причём второй - испанский... :nuts:


Сисадмин из Лос-Анджелиса. А там 2/3 населения испаноязычное. Но ведь он американец, так что плохо представляет себе, что есть мир, где знать не знают их языки.

В любом случае как говорилось - никаких модов не будет на нынешний движок. Xenforo заброшен, VB пока не готов для развертывания на крупных сайтах, так что обновление пока не планируется.


----------



## Accel

P0ezhai said:


> А что, наша секция третья о количеству участников что ли?


Если брать не секции, а языки, и не абсолютное количество постов, а объемы прироста, то на добавление идем после поляков.


----------



## vartal

coth said:


> В любом случае как говорилось - никаких модов не будет на нынешний движок. Xenforo заброшен, VB пока не готов для развертывания на крупных сайтах, так что обновление пока не планируется.


Хм...Неужели так трудно прикрутить русский? Тем более, ссылки давались. К примеру, у моего провайдера точно такой же движок, как у этого форума и он же на русском...


----------



## KLoun

^^
Ну ты и сравнил между собой форумы... 20 тысяч пользователей (с одновременным пребыванием *нескольких десятков*), висящий там где-то "сбоку" у провайдера и 664 тысячи пользователей (с одновременным пребыванием *десятков тысяч*), работающий на десятках синхронизированных выделенных серверов :lol:


----------



## Krosh

coth said:


> Xenforo заброшен, VB пока не готов для развертывания на крупных сайтах...


А что можете сказать про масштабируемость IPB ?


----------



## CENTILION

я уже так привык к форуму, что и английский язык мне уже кажется родным)))
и менять ничего не хочется)))


----------



## vartal

KLoun said:


> Ну ты и сравнил между собой форумы...


Да не сравнивал я, просто показал, что русский на таком форуме вполне себе может быть и не только в сообщениях.


----------



## ambient

Один из модераторов обматерил меня в личке и угрожал вечным баном. Я готовлю письмо Яну на случай последствий. Такой прессинг действует на нервы, я не могу спокойно писать сообщения, вот сейчас написал и удалил на всякий случай. Я считаю такие люди не должны быть в модераторах.


----------



## roi95

Ужас.


----------



## Siberian

roi95 said:


> Ужас.


+1
Модераторы-оборотни какие-то..


----------



## elto

эмбиент, скрины давай


----------



## vartal

ambient said:


> Один из модераторов обматерил меня в личке и угрожал вечным баном.


Просто так или по делу?


----------



## coth

Krosh said:


> А что можете сказать про масштабируемость IPB ?


Не очень он удобен для активных форумов. Нет развитой системы подписки.


----------



## ambient

elto said:


> эмбиент, скрины давай


http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/12/01/be8d14cf57d0f8ad4b056e65fff2679e.jpg


----------



## coth

Ян всегда придерживался точки зрения - всё, что в личке - это личное. В пределах разумного конечно.


----------



## Contr

Охота на ведьм на форуме? Модераторы - вы одним предупреждения за неагрессивный, умиротворяющий, добродушный мат выдаете, других открытым текстом посылаете (оскорбляете). Тем более одного из старожилов форума, неужели нельзя найти иной способ разрешения конфликта? 
Удивлен Анкову, понятно, что Эмбиент конкретно тебя достал, но не так же поступать.


----------



## yahooeu

Обиженку включил. Ещё и скрины лички выложил. Не по мужски как-то.


----------



## roi95

Contr said:


> Охота на ведьм на форуме? Модераторы - вы одним предупреждения за неагрессивный, умиротворяющий, добродушный мат выдаете, других открытым текстом посылаете (оскорбляете). Тем более одного из старожилов форума, неужели нельзя найти иной способ разрешения конфликта?
> Удивлен Анкову, понятно, что Эмбиент конкретно тебя достал, но не так же поступать.


Модератор тоже человек. Тем более, что писал он это все в личку. Так что никакого криминала нет. Грубо, по-мужски, выразил свою позицию.


----------



## ikeamen

амбиента грех не послать)
его все посылают


----------



## msasha_65

А ведь совершенно не зря я, предвидя подобые ситуации, в "Правилах Чайной" ввёл пункт 3.6


> 3.6. Запрещено выкладывать любую личную информацию о других участниках форума, включая личную переписку.


Думаю, есть смысл распространить это правило на весь Российский форум ССЦ.

Личка - это личка. Мало ли кто что кому наедине говорит?


----------



## Siberian

Короче, Амбиент не только не помог себе, но только всё усугубил )


----------



## Accel

msasha_65 said:


> Личка - это личка. Мало ли кто что кому наедине говорит?


Да ну, ерунда какая. Не чужую личку вскрыл и выложил, а свою, хранить конфиденциальность не обещал и даже не был попрошен об этом. Боишься, что твою непотребщину вывалят из лички на форум - следи за тем, что пишешь. Это как получить в морду в темной подворотне и держать это в тайне, чтобы не скомпрометировать того, от кого получил 



coth said:


> Ян всегда придерживался точки зрения - всё, что в личке - это личное. В пределах разумного конечно.


Поясните: единичные маты в личке - это в рамках правил и в пределах разумного?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Accel said:


> Поясните: единичные маты в личке - это в рамках правил и в пределах разумного?


+2000100

Поддерживаю вопрос.


----------



## msasha_65

Accel said:


> Да ну, ерунда какая. Не чужую личку вскрыл и выложил, а свою, хранить конфиденциальность не обещал и даже не был попрошен об этом. ...


Так он и послан-то, между прочим, не был. 

Было лишь предупреждение, что, в случае повторения чего-то там, подобная угроза _может быть_ приведена в исполнение. (а может, и нет.)


Для тех, кто в танке: Обнародование ЛЮБОЙ личной переписки без согласия обеих сторон, по меньшей мере, некрасиво и безнравственно.


----------



## Kirgam

Эмбиент был в чём-то интересен, такие кренделя выдавал...порою аж завидно становилось.


----------



## Accel

> Для тех, кто в танке: Обнародование ЛЮБОЙ личной переписки без согласия обеих сторон, по меньшей мере, некрасиво и безнравственно.


Я поэтому и говорю не о любой переписке и не об этой ^^ ситуации, а конкретно о тех случаях, когда у кого-то зуд в одном месте открывается и он начинает хамить и матюкаться в личку. Причем не в рамках какого-то разговора, а просто хамить и матюкаться. Тут кагбэ вопрос этики несколько неуместен  В этом случае вытряхнуть художества наглеца на оборзение народу действует чувствительнее, чем бриги и баны.


----------



## roi95

Kirgam said:


> Эмбиент был в чём-то интересен, такие кренделя выдавал...порою аж завидно становилось.


Почему был? Он и сейчас есть. И, надеюсь, будет.


----------



## elto

официальная инфракция модератора тоже личкой считается?


----------



## Hardgainer

Так, а за что там Амбиента то наказали? Он говорил "пошли вы нах" не применительно к конкретной группе лиц ведь.

А вообще Амби нельзя банить. Амби один из старейших (если не старейший) участников, который иногда и говорит по делу и стебется по делу. Просто когда модераторы трезвы, а Амби навеселе возникает естественное недопонимание...


----------



## ancov

Contr said:


> Охота на ведьм на форуме? Модераторы - вы одним предупреждения за неагрессивный, умиротворяющий, добродушный мат выдаете, других открытым текстом посылаете (оскорбляете). Тем более одного из старожилов форума, неужели нельзя найти иной способ разрешения конфликта?
> Удивлен Анкову, понятно, что Эмбиент конкретно тебя достал, но не так же поступать.


Тебе выложить все посты в личке, когда посылали меня? 

А их были десятки - постов, юзеров. Каждый по-своему обиду высказывает.

Просто, как тут правильно сказали, есть два момента. Первый - человек заслужил, ибо он просто своим хамством срёт на голову всем, читающим его, и ему за это ничего не бывает. Пьяное состояние субъекта - это оправдание его поведения?
Почему, как только этот персонаж выходит в "Чайную", за ним, пардон, приходится подтирать?
Он что, занимает какое-то привелегированное положение на Форуме?
Второе - когда не помогают карточки и бриги, коих у данного субъекта было предостаточно, а в бан его почему-то не отправляют, остается разъяснить свою точку зрения ему персонально вот в таких выражениях.

И еще, если не очень понятно. Мат в личке - личное дело переписывающихся сторон.

Мат на Форуме - нарушение Правил. 

Выкладывание личной переписки - нарушение Правил.


По-моему, ничего сложного нет?


----------



## Hardgainer

ancov said:


> Тебе выложить все посты в личке, когда посылали меня?
> 
> А их были десятки - постов, юзеров. Каждый по-своему обиду высказывает.


А я вот не посылал, я наоборот вежливо поинтересовался: "Как жисть?"


----------



## ancov

Спасибо, нормально!


----------



## Contr

ancov said:


> Тебе выложить все посты в личке, когда посылали меня?
> 
> А их были десятки - постов, юзеров. Каждый по-своему обиду высказывает.
> 
> Просто, как тут правильно сказали, есть два момента. Первый - человек заслужил, ибо он просто своим хамством срёт на голову всем, читающим его, и ему за это ничего не бывает. Пьяное состояние субъекта - это оправдание его поведения?
> Почему, как только этот персонаж выходит в "Чайную", за ним, пардон, приходится подтирать?
> Он что, занимает какое-то привелегированное положение на Форуме?
> Второе - когда не помогают карточки и бриги, коих у данного субъекта было предостаточно, а в бан его почему-то не отправляют, остается разъяснить свою точку зрения ему персонально вот в таких выражениях.
> 
> И еще, если не очень понятно. Мат в личке - личное дело переписывающихся сторон.
> 
> Мат на Форуме - нарушение Правил.
> 
> Выкладывание личной переписки - нарушение Правил.
> 
> 
> По-моему, ничего сложного нет?


Все так, я сам требую от себя придерживаться Правил, но Эмбиент - давнишний участник форума, наличие алкоголя - нет достоверных доказательств. Почему другим официальным представителям алкогольного мира из Москвы возможны привилегии, а несчастному Амби с явными личными проблемами, нет - предлагаю разблокировать пользователя Ambient, в том числе, от имени многих сочувствующих.


----------



## Siberian

^^ У нас тут что богадельня какая-то? Причем тут то что участник давнишний и его нынешнее поведение?


----------



## Accel

Contr said:


> предлагаю разблокировать пользователя Ambient, в том числе, от имени многих сочувствующих.


Он разве заблокирован?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Я за Амбиента! (Анков, без обид.  )


----------



## Contr

Почему для избранных богадельня, а для новосибиряка дедлайн? Чел, который 10 лет пишет на форуме, попутал в отношениях между модераторами, которые никто так и не увидит, нафига его дискредитировать и отстранять от чайной? Полмира против, где ядреная демократия, семейные ценности, борьба с... 
Взяли и вышвырнули Амбиента, как мешок мусора на помойку.


----------



## Contr

Accel said:


> Он разве заблокирован?


Ему запрещено в Чайной


----------



## Siberian

@Contr
С какой стати ты выступил адвокатом Амбиента? А не приходило в голову, что он просто заслужил? То есть никакие уговоры, ни по хорошему, никак, не действовали. Это ведь не история одного конфликта, человек уходил "в отрыв" уже давно и на постоянной основе.


----------



## Contr

Не его адвокатом (хотя я юрист), а всех, случайно попавших под пресс модераторов.
Есть конкретные правила, прописанные в теме "Правила". В данном случае модераторы заблокировали ему Остальное, не забанив. Получается, что вы сами решаете, где можно писать участнику, а где нет, невзирая на правила. 
Это неправильно, черт побери!


----------



## yahooeu

Тогда надо вообще забанить, чтоб нигде не писал. Так лучше будет?


----------



## Siberian

Contr said:


> случайно попавших под пресс модераторов.


Совсем не случайно.



Contr said:


> Получается, что вы сами решаете, где можно писать участнику, а где нет, невзирая на правила.


icard:
На правила не взирал участник, за что и понес наказание.


----------



## Contr

Siberian said:


> На правила не взирал участник, за что и понес наказание.


Да, согласен, он веселый неадекват, нарушающий правила. (Невзирал надо вместе писать. "Взирать" вроде нет глагола). Почему в отношении него была странная мера пресечения в виде отлучения от Остального, тем более, участника, которого все знают давно.


----------



## Siberian

Contr said:


> Да, согласен, он веселый неадекват, нарушающий правила. (Невзирал надо вместе писать. "Взирать" вроде нет глагола).


О, грамоте решили поучить. ОК! )))
http://dal.sci-lib.com/word003022.html


----------



## Contr

Siberian said:


> О, грамоте решили поучить. ОК! )))
> http://dal.sci-lib.com/word003022.html


ладно, признал странное неупотребимое слово "взирать", но почему на "вы"? 
Это из-за ситуации с Эмбиент такой официальный диалог?


----------



## vartal

Вот у меня к примеру, уж давно нет доступа в белорусскую секцию. Узнал об этом чисто случайно, по надписи на экране, что мне закрыт доступ в эту секцию, причём, я так и не понял, за что, кто и почему мне его закрыл, безо всяких предварительных предупреждений и замечаний. Спрашивал у ответственных за секцию модераторов, но так толком мне никто и не ответил.


----------



## Hardgainer

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Я за Амбиента! (Анков, без обид.  )


А я за мир во всем мире. Люди, будьте добрее друг к другу!


----------



## ancov

Куда уж добрее-то?


----------



## AutoUnion

Да откройте вы тему "Украина"  А то мне скучно :dunno:


----------



## roi95

Ага. И мне тоже. Тем более вели себя там все нормально в последнее открытие. Так что причины закрытия непонятны.


----------



## ancov

Да в вашей порядочности никто не сомневается. Беда в том, что как только эту тему открываешь, туда слетаются украинские тролли.


----------



## ambient

Тестирую. Ну банили на время, но сейчас доступ есть. Но я конечно в шоке, и буду в нём ещё некоторое время. 

Ну и да, я бываю не совсем адекватным когда выпью и против банов за дело не возражаю.

Мало где я являюсь столь старым участником форума, но к этому, признаюсь, привязян наиболее. 

Хотя по идее конечно мне надо быть ближе к философии или сюрреализму, но так уж получилось.


----------



## xfury

Ну если привязан, то зачем тогда напрашиваешься. Оно тебе надо. Ну или пьяным не вылазь сюда - что бы не было беды.


----------



## P0ezhai

Надо сначала неуязвимость типа кловунской или моей заработать - и можно лазить сколько хошь


----------



## elto

форум жутко тормозит


----------



## Evrasia 99911

А я думал, что это у меня только инетернет развоевался...

А тормозит жутко, да.


----------



## vartal

У меня вчера поздно вечером несколько чудил.


----------



## Ваня

У меня тоже иногда....


----------



## ED9M

Флудить меньше надо , а то , в зиму обострение пошло )).


----------



## Ysh

не, то с серваком что-то


----------



## flatron

товарищи модераторы,верните пожалуйста тему Демография из чайной обратно в городские проблемы. И слейте её с темой Демография 2.
Спасибо.


----------



## elto

flatron said:


> товарищи модераторы,верните пожалуйста тему Демография из чайной обратно в городские проблемы. И слейте её с темой Демография 2.
> Спасибо.


[2]


----------



## roi95

flatron said:


> товарищи модераторы,верните пожалуйста тему Демография из чайной обратно в городские проблемы. И слейте её с темой Демография 2.
> Спасибо.


+1.


----------



## Igor622015

Что то в каждой теме об этом просят а модераторы не подают признаков жизни.


----------



## xfury

Прежде чем возвращать, ее надо чистить. Тема нужная, но разговоры там уходили не в то русло.


----------



## flatron

xfury said:


> Прежде чем возвращать, ее надо чистить. Тема нужная, но разговоры там уходили не в то русло.


ну так проще её адекватно модерировать или забанить неугодных,чем тупо слить в чайную и забить


----------



## Ваня

^^ как раз проще слить в чайную, чем модерировать ее, прочитывая за пару дней 100 страниц всякого бреда отдельных, очень активных личностей. При таких делах самым разумным было бы назначить модера ответственного за Демографию, чтобы сразу реагировал на всякие шаги "влево"


----------



## Объемный

Вот дальнейшее развитие форума у меня только мозила регистрацию видет но Яндекс браузер и интернет эксплорер нет тоесть сбрасывают логин и пароль что делать.


----------



## coth

Именно регистрация или вход? И в какой момент? И зачем тебе регистрироваться, если ты уже зарегистрирован?


----------



## Sicmaggot

У кого просить, чтобы мне дали права редактировать темы? У нас адекватов, походу, в кировской ветке не осталось. Костя-81 устал и ему нужен отпуск.


----------



## ED9M

Да , новые модераторы нужны ибо пока старым публично не ткнёш , то они не работают , а когда ткнёш , то баны и прочее сыплются как из рога изобилия.

Наверное пора писать Яну.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

ED9M said:


> Наверное пора писать Яну.


Давай, пиши-пиши!


----------



## Evrasia 99911

:lol:


----------



## msasha_65

^^
Вот стандартная форма доноса письма, если что:


----------



## Объемный

flatron said:


> у человека и с русским явные проблемы


Потому что я во вспомогательной школе учился а не в обшеобразовательной там английского языка нет в программе а русский мне с трудом доставался.....


----------



## Объемный

Скоро новый год а тредов и тем нету про этот праздник вот и развитие этого форума.


----------



## roi95

Объемный;98615805 said:


> Скоро новый год а тредов и тем нету про этот праздник вот и развитие этого форума.


Доброе утро!


----------



## Объемный

И обидно за этот сайт ведь в Википедии свободной энциклопедии не полная история создания этого сайта так что про эту википедию надо тред создавать.


----------



## roi95

Уважаемые модераторы, когда наконец-то наведёте порядок с "Демографиями"? Вообще непонятно, о чём где писать.


----------



## Kogan

roi95 said:


> Вообще непонятно, о чём где писать.


В демографии1 - меж.нац.срачи, в демографии2 - статистика. Что непонятного?


----------



## roi95

Kogan said:


> В демографии1 - меж.нац.срачи, в демографии2 - статистика. Что непонятного?


Это неправильно. В Демографии-1 очень много важной информации, и просто слить ее в срач - глупо.


----------



## ED9M

Чтобы из Д-1 и Д-2 сделать одну тему , то боюсь нам прийдется скинуться на работу для наших модераторов ибо там за бесплатно , грести врятли кто захочет , там работы до лета как минимум .
Проще Д-1 в архив , а за Д-2 начинать следить с самого начала.

Тут я на стороне модерации и представляю сколько им этого будет стоить времени и сил.

Кто хочет пускай на платной основе , оплачивает.


----------



## vartal

Объемный;98615409 said:


> Потому что я во вспомогательной школе учился*,* а не в общеобразовательной*,* там английского языка нет в программе*,* а русский мне с трудом доставался.....


Т*.*е*,* такое понятие*,* как знаки препинания*,* вам также незнакомы?


----------



## nhoi

Есть предложения Тюмень, выделить отдельно от всех остальных городов в подфоруме Тюменская область, неудобно когда и сургут и нижневартовск с табольском.


----------



## alley cat

По-моему лучше стандартно сделать, Тюмень не трогать, а Югру и Ямал выделить, как Магнитогорск, из Челябинска.


----------



## All72

alley cat said:


> По-моему лучше стандартно сделать, Тюмень не трогать, а Югру и Ямал выделить, как Магнитогорск, из Челябинска.


+1
Добавить подфорумы ХМАО И ЯНАО


----------



## ED9M

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98651088&postcount=16586

Опять товарищь оскорбляет , может перманент ?
Ну хотябы КК.


----------



## msasha_65

^^
Есть же личные сообщения, зачем всем про всё рассказывать? hno:

Дал товарищу картoчку (праздники всё-таки) и сказал ай-ай-ай.
Kонечно же, он неправ.


----------



## ED9M

Извиняюсь , спасибо Вам !!!
С Новым Годом !!!


----------



## Объемный

Интернет-зависимость вот про это надо тред создать на этом форуме тоесть выискать интернет зависимых участников форума.


----------



## ED9M

Интернет - эта вещь которая реально поработила , эта проблема и её нужно обсуждать , сам под неё попадал.
У самого много симптомов , я три дня был в бане , а скайскриперзависимость каждый вечер давала о себе знать .
Да я Скайскриперситизависим , для меня этот форум уже стал соц.сетью.


----------



## roi95

Да, есть такая проблема.


----------



## CENTILION

ED9M said:


> Интернет - эта вещь которая реально поработила , эта проблема и её нужно обсуждать , сам под неё попадал.
> У самого много симптомов , я три дня был в бане , а скайскриперзависимость каждый вечер давала о себе знать .
> Да я Скайскриперситизависим , для меня этот форум уже стал соц.сетью.


ой, как это знакомо
прям 1 в 1


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Форум лагает. =/


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Suomi 777 said:


> находясь в бриге можно звезды ставить


Куда? Зачем? Почему?


----------



## Ultramarine

Suomi 777 said:


> находясь в бриге можно звезды ставить


Но вообще так быть не должно. Просто раньше была эта возможность, потом её убрали. В некоторых нероссийских ветках такое ещё практикуется. 
Помню, пару раз я из-за каких-то глюков форума и без брига оценивал темы, которые нельзя было оценить. (в бриге я вообще не был).


----------



## CENTILION

*Ultramarine*, так что такое бриг, и как туда можно попасть?


----------



## Accel

CENTILION said:


> *Ultramarine*, так что такое бриг, и как туда можно попасть?


FAQ:


> What does 'Brigged' or 'In the brig' mean?
> A brig is the compartment of a ship where prisoners are confined. It's is used for those who staff feels might need some time off the forums. This could be for various reasons, mostly unproductive postings. It means you can read the forums, but you cannot post for a certain amount of time. It is regarded as a warning. Multiple offenders will be banned from the forums.


----------



## ambient

В последние дни каждый день форум бывает недоступен.


----------



## coth

Техработы на сервере. Просто удачно попадаешь на них.


----------



## Suomi 777

когда уже рейтинг прикрутят?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Если прикрутят всякие "рейтинги", "мэйтинги", то я - уйду. 

"Рейтинги" - не для этого форума. Для мелкого форума - да, на подобии Сититауэрс, но здесь...


----------



## Attraction

Что ж, усилиями кучки хамов форум превратился в гадюшник, а после прикрутки репутаций будет гадюшник в кубе:cheers:


----------



## Accel

Какие все категоричные. Тут много зависит от реализации. Например, я, скорее против анонимного рейтинга, в этом случае часто бывает, что по темам ходит какой-нибудь минусоид и ставит всем "-1". Или ставит только на все посты непонравившегося юзера вне зависимости от контента. Если рейтинг будет открытым, то криминала особо не вижу, даже интересно что получится.


----------



## Teamsky

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Если прикрутят всякие "рейтинги", "мэйтинги", то я - уйду.
> 
> "Рейтинги" - не для этого форума. Для мелкого форума - да, на подобии Сититауэрс, но здесь...


согласен, нафига здесь такая попса?


----------



## Attraction

Accel said:


> даже интересно что получится.


В конечном счете рейтинг будет говорить лишь о том, что у человека много приятелей, которые регулярно повышают ему репутацию. К этому, обычно, все и сводится на форумах, где пристствует такая штуковина.


----------



## coth

Suomi 777 said:


> когда уже рейтинг прикрутят?


никаких рейтингов. ян всегда был против этого.


----------



## Suomi 777

coth said:


> никаких рейтингов. ян всегда был против этого.


говорили же недавно, что будет что то новое на форуме


----------



## Accel

coth said:


> никаких рейтингов. ян всегда был против этого.


Тогда поясни плиз, чего за колонку админ добавлял в таблицу постов неделю назад.


----------



## Silent soul

А быть может хотят добавить всякие звания (за количество сообщений) и значки в виде медалей?


----------



## xfury

Скорее кнопочку "спасибо"


----------



## Accel

Именно так, добавляют лайки.


DaiTengu said:


> I'm working on adding a post thanks/like addon to the forums so you can "like" a post.


----------



## CENTILION

очередной фейсбук и вконтакте?
а дислайк почему не добавляют?
заколебали ущемлять народ выбором из одного пункта


----------



## ikeamen

лайки действительно бесполезная хрень. вот если сделать систему рейтинга поста с возможностью уходить оному как в плюс, так и в минус, то это было бы интересно и местами показательно. плагинов для VB хоть попой ешь.
и это был бы не рейтинг юзера, а его отдельного мнения.


----------



## coth

Это никакие не рейтинги. Увидеть как работает кнопка спасибо у vB можно на XDA.

Она ничего не значит. Просто свёрнутый список поблагодаривших в конце поста.


----------



## ovnours

Коллеги, а что случилось с профилем? Почему-то перестала нормально работать функция Find all posts by username. У меня склероз - не могу вспомнить, в какие темы писал)


----------



## ikeamen

coth said:


> Это никакие не рейтинги. Увидеть как работает кнопка спасибо у vB можно на XDA.
> 
> Она ничего не значит. Просто свёрнутый список поблагодаривших в конце поста.


я прекрасно знаю и понимаю что такое "Спасибо буттон". абсолютно бесполезная и ненужная вещь. которая только доп нагрузку на БД даст и код засрет..


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

"Спасибо" в отличии от рейтинга все-таки приносит хоть какую-то пользу - за фотографии, эксклюзивный материал больше не будут благодарить в отдельных постах, захламляя ветку по сути бесполезными сообщениями.


----------



## ikeamen

ради двух веток с фотками захламлять весь оставшийся форум?


----------



## elto

да и это как-то на торрентах ещё логично, а тут реально не понимаю сути новшества такого


----------



## Teamsky

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> "Спасибо" в отличии от рейтинга все-таки приносит хоть какую-то пользу - за фотографии, эксклюзивный материал больше не будут благодарить в отдельных постах, захламляя ветку по сути бесполезными сообщениями.


Здесь люди больше за идею находятся, а отдельное СПАСИБО, в качестве благодарности и оценки, (ради незасорения) можно и в личке оставлять.


----------



## Accel

Teamsky said:


> Здесь люди больше за идею находятся, а отдельное СПАСИБО, в качестве благодарности и оценки, (ради незасорения) можно и в личке оставлять.


Можно ведь и понятие пользователей как таковых убрать, смотришь на пост, а там только контент, а всё остальное лишнее. Вот оно, царство чистой информации и ноль засорения.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Teamsky said:


> Здесь люди больше за идею находятся, а отдельное СПАСИБО, в качестве благодарности и оценки, (ради незасорения) можно и в личке оставлять.


Да я не оправдываю введение системы, просто решил хоть какой-то плюс указать.  Вообще, я сам стараюсь сдерживать порывы похвалить кого-нибудь за пост, потому что понимаю, что содержательность форума от этого не повысится.


----------



## ED9M

Хачуууу , плюсики разные и красивые , медальки красивые , цвет форума розовенький - шоб гламурненько было. )))


----------



## Teamsky

Accel said:


> Можно ведь и понятие пользователей как таковых убрать, смотришь на пост, а там только контент, а всё остальное лишнее. Вот оно, царство чистой информации и ноль засорения.


А как же связь людей, объединенных общей идеей? У нас же пользователи не только информацией делятся, но и общаются в "чайной", проводят встречи.


----------



## elto

ED9M said:


> Хачуууу , плюсики разные и красивые , медальки красивые , цвет форума розовенький - шоб гламурненько было. )))


можешь в предвкушении поставить авку с блёстками


----------



## ED9M

Давно хочу с маленьким розовеньким пони и радугой ))

Ой , чую по меня модераторы уже идут.


----------



## Accel

Teamsky said:


> А как же связь людей, объединенных общей идеей? У нас же пользователи не только информацией делятся, но и общаются в "чайной", проводят встречи.


Ну вот плюсики - это из той же "чайной" оперы, этакое виртуальное похлопывание по плечу 

Если можно будет это отключить, как подписи или аватары - вообще не вижу проблемы.


----------



## alley cat

Это что такое?


----------



## yahooeu

тот же вопрос


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Буэээээ. Полноценная система репутации.


----------



## bus driver

Уберите эту порнографию немедленно (или подскажите как её убрать )


----------



## Dimas89

Жуть. Зачем эта ерунда нужна на форуме такого уровня? hno:


----------



## Ultramarine

Я так понял, эта "фича" пока недопилена, так как нет возможности проставить эти сибирские лайки, и проч.
Скорее всего, из этого оставят только пункт "thanks".


----------



## xfury

Нажимаем







и не видим.

Какая репутация, подсчет спасибо и только, в минус не уйдет...


----------



## xfury

alley cat said:


> Это что такое?


Наебрежная??????


----------



## alley cat

Буквы перепутал. ))


----------



## KLoun

alley cat said:


> Это что такое?


Меня вот гораздо больше ин*ЕТ*ресует, что такое "на*ЕБ*режная"? :lol:


----------



## alley cat

И в профиле новая вкладка появилась.


----------



## flatron

KLoun said:


> Меня вот гораздо больше ин*ЕТ*ресует, что такое "на*ЕБ*режная"? :lol:


это у Кота из подсознания буквы вылезли


----------



## gebaryan

Бляха-муха, школярство какое-то. Уровень местечкового форума для малолеток с муси-пуси и мимими. Кто придумал эту дичь -- ввести репутацию на ССЦ?


----------



## ikeamen

Ultramarine said:


> Скорее всего, из этого оставят только пункт "thanks".


а жаль. дислайки бы тоже сделали свое дело


----------



## Contr

Кабздец, только сейчас заметил. Конечно, убирать надо эту хренотень. Может, это всего лишь временный эксперимент. Детские игры, да и только.


----------



## ikeamen

Contr said:


> Конечно, убирать надо эту хренотень.


по идее скоро еще несколько кнопочек добавится))


----------



## CENTILION

о, вон оно как работает
справа палец вверх торчит, его нажимаешь и этому человеку +1 к рейтингу добавляетс


----------



## ikeamen

ппц


----------



## yahooeu

Тогда уж и дислайки надо


----------



## alley cat

Сейчас ещё список будет тянутся, кто кому чего понаставил.


----------



## ikeamen

like alerts в нотификэйшнсах :madwife:


----------



## Kogan

ikeamen said:


> like alerts в нотификэйшнсах :madwife:


Это получается можно троллить - лайкнуть и разлайкнуть, и так бесконечно))))

А себя лайкнуть нельзя... несправедливо


----------



## Dimas89

Не понимаю, зачем эту ерунду добавили на форум...


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Я предположил, зачем может быть полезен каунтэр лайков для отдельных постов, смысла в общем "Likes Received" я не вижу в принципе. Надеюсь, можно будет отказаться от показа этой информации - по аналогии с тем, как сейчас настройки форума позволяют отключать отображение подписей и аватарок.


----------



## xfury

Ну не вижу смысла, мне, например, совершенно не мешает.


----------



## Accel

Филиппинский модер разъясняет как отключается эта блуда:



hakz2007 said:


> As you, guys, have noticed, SSC has just featured a new function where you can 'like' posts. Please use this function to like posts with good or high quality only.
> 
> If you want to like a post (like this post), just click
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at your bottom right, next to the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> functions.
> 
> To turn off notifications, just follow the instructions below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> PS. Do not abuse this 'like' function.


----------



## fut13

coth said:


> За злоупотребление лайками предполагается наказание.


Злоупотребление это по одной фотографии в каждом сообщении или что-то другое?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Эм... А это ещё что?


----------



## P0ezhai

Картинка не загрузилась, которая вверху сообщения


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Но там нет никаких картинок. + Там полоса.


----------



## ancov

По состоянию на утро 24 января больше всего "лайков" у бублина


----------



## Siberian

ancov said:


> По состоянию на утро 24 января больше всего "лайков" у бублина


hardgainer старался же )


----------



## elto

не правда, бублин просто любимчик форума


----------



## Siberian

elto said:


> не правда, бублин просто любимчик форума


Какой-то флешмоб устроили с alley_cat
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=27358&tab=thanks&pp=20&page=4#thanks


----------



## Veteran1812

Зато будет чем гордиться нашей секции, у нас будет юзер с самым большим количеством лайков во всей SSC


----------



## Accel

Вывод: лайки в чайной не должны учитываться


----------



## alley cat

Accel said:


> Вывод: лайки в чайной не должны учитываться


Поддерживаю. Чайная же флудилка, и лайки в Чайной не надо считать.


----------



## P0ezhai

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Но там нет никаких картинок. + Там полоса.


а че сейчас убрали возможность ставить смайл над сообщением?) у меня нету кномок таких теперь hno:


----------



## Ultramarine

Veteran1812 said:


> Зато будет чем гордиться нашей секции, у нас будет юзер с самым большим количеством лайков во всей SSC


До немцев нам далеко....


----------



## Accel

В украинской секции большинство уже потключало себе лайки. Думаю, и остальные к этому придут.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613240&page=5
^^
*На странице засел вирусняк! (троян)*


----------



## flatron

Accel said:


> Вывод: лайки в чайной не должны учитываться


да они такй же флешмоб устроят и в фотосекции


----------



## BlackShark

ancov said:


> По состоянию на утро 24 января больше всего "лайков" у бублина


Насколько я заметил, сейчас "лидер" — AlekseyVT.
Причем несколько сотен лайков получены от одного юзера — Rail_Serbia — в течение пары часов.


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

Accel said:


> В украинской секции большинство уже потключало себе лайки. Думаю, и остальные к этому придут.


А по мне так система лайков вполне себе полезна - хотя бы потому, что должна избавить форум от многочисленных постов с содержанием "+1" "+100500" и им подобных.


----------



## Attraction

^^Счетчик только зря сделали.


----------



## P0ezhai

Falshivomonetchick said:


> А по мне так система лайков вполне себе полезна - хотя бы потому, что должна избавить форум от многочисленных постов с содержанием "+1" "+100500" и им подобных.


Согласен.


----------



## Askario

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Неактуальная информация. (фото)


Что именно неактуальное?

Группа — это не то. Хомячки любят паблики.


----------



## Obuyama

Askario said:


> В целях популяризации урбанистики и скайскрейперства я зарегистрировал кучку фотоблогов:
> http://vk.com/urban_io
> http://instagram.com/urban_io/
> https://twitter.com/urban_io
> 
> Хочу заняться их раскруткой, нужна команда. Кто хочет стать соучастником проекта?


Оплата битой или в йенах?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Askario said:


> Что именно неактуальное?


Фото! (Инфо на данный момент - фото)


Askario said:


> Группа — это не то. Хомячки любят паблики.


Какие хомячки? Опять для школоты чтоль? 
Для яростных фанатов, у которых крышу сносит при троллизме?)


----------



## Suomi 777

где тема про девушек?


----------



## ikeamen

девушки ушли гулять с геями


----------



## Askario

Obuyama said:


> Оплата битой или в йенах?


Всё некоммерческое и исключительно для популяризации.



Evrasia 99911 said:


> Фото! (Инфо на данный момент - фото)
> Какие хомячки? Опять для школоты чтоль?
> Для яростных фанатов, у которых крышу сносит при троллизме?)


Все фотки вроде там с крайней недели. Хочешь закидывать что-то ещё свежее — пожалуйста, даю пароль всем желающим  Аудитория - все пользователи соцсетей. Мне кажется, это очень многим будет интересно.


----------



## glad

Dimas89 said:


> 1. Для объективности модерации
> 2. Для оперативности принятия решений вроде переноса важной информации в корень ветки, удаление оффтопа, внесения других изменений. Сейчас много вопросов решается через личку и далеко не всегда оперативно и не всегда вообще решается. В ветках со своим модератором такие проблемы отсутствуют.


1.Значит сейчас модерация *не *объективная?
2.Решения принимаются не оперативно? Как долго не решаются по времени?
3.*Свой* модератор в ветке-это кто? Кандидат есть? Он будет только в вашей ветке модерировать?


----------



## Dimas89

glad said:


> 1.Значит сейчас модерация *не *объективная?
> 2.Решения принимаются не оперативно? Как долго не решаются по времени?
> 3.*Свой* модератор в ветке-это кто? Кандидат есть? Он будет только в вашей ветке модерировать?


1. Нет. Ни к одному модератору российской секции нет столько вопросов и вполне обоснованных, как к нашему. Это не мое личное мнение, а почти всей Владивостокской ветки. Нет смысла повторяться и выносить большие подробности на всеобщее обозрение, тем более, что это частично обсуждалось в свое время и в этой ветке, и в "правилах". 
2. Не оперативно. Оффтоп в некоторых ветках лежит неделями (даже сейчас). На мою просьбу в личке о выносе основной инфы в корень нескольких веток (притом эту инфу я полностью собрал сам, модератору осталось только добавить ее в начало ветки) я даже не получил ответа, *было это еще в конце 2012 года*
3. Есть, обсуждалось ни раз в ветке и все согласны. Модератор, как правило, здесь выделяется на федеральный округ.


----------



## IvanovS

glad said:


> 1.Значит сейчас модерация *не *объективная?
> 2.Решения принимаются не оперативно? Как долго не решаются по времени?
> 3.*Свой* модератор в ветке-это кто? Кандидат есть? Он будет только в вашей ветке модерировать?


Вопрос о модераторе для владивостокской ветки стоит давно. Там много чего накопилось и требует разбора завалов и большой работы по систематизации. Одного модератора на ДВ мало, тем более, что он занят не только там. Обращу внимание на то, что одна владивостокская ветка больше, чем все остальное дальневосточное взятое вместе с хабаровской веткой. При этом продолжает быстро расти. Кандидат есть. Во владивостокской ветке он обсуждался.


----------



## glad

А разве для объективности только Владивостокскую секцию надо опрашивать?А другие регионы ДВ не в счёт?

Есть? И кто? Не *Dimas89* случайно? Сам себя продвигаешь?


----------



## IvanovS

Кандидат *Dimas89*. Нас интересует модерирование только нашей ветки.


----------



## Dimas89

glad said:


> Есть? И кто? Не *Dimas89* случайно? Сам себя продвигаешь?


Нет, не сам себя. Обсуждалось всей владивостокской секцией, пришли к такому решению. *IvanovS* тоже все поддерживают и я в том числе, но он отказывается.

Здесь основная мысль не в том, кто будет, а в том, что владивостокской ветке нужен человек, который наведет порядок и будет регулярно его поддерживать, оперативно решать все вопросы.



glad said:


> А разве для объективности только Владивостокскую секцию надо опрашивать?А другие регионы ДВ не в счёт?


Вот ответ:



IvanovS said:


> Нас интересует модерирование только нашей ветки.


----------



## klerick

glad said:


> А разве для объективности только Владивостокскую секцию надо опрашивать?А другие регионы ДВ не в счёт?
> 
> Есть? И кто? Не *Dimas89* случайно? Сам себя продвигаешь?


Dimas89 поддержали на обсуждении в нашей ветке абсолютно все. Причем вопрос нового модератора поднимался уже неоднократно.


----------



## ambient

Всё-таки интересно чем помешала гей-тема? Это сейчас актуальная тема в мире относительно браков, усыновлений. Видимо просто модераторы грохнули чтобы картинки не чистить, как и с девушками. Так что просто надо завести новую, подождём.


----------



## ancov

Евгений - еще один вопрос про гей-тему, и отправишься вслед за ними, реально. Ну сколько раз можно объяснять, что темы, связанные с сексуальным контентом, закрыли по просьбе Администратора, связанной с получением предупреждения от Google.

У тебя, как в той юмореске - "Жаль, что мы так и не послушали начальника транспортного цеха".

Уже и msasha, и coth, и я отписались по этому поводу и в "Чайной", и здесь.


----------



## Hardgainer

Амбиент изначально ставит неверный вопрос. Нужно спрашивать не "Почему закрыли?", а "Где теперь можно посмотреть?".


----------



## coth

На просторах интернета, на форумах, которые имеют отношение к данной тематике.


----------



## Accel

А для тех, кто не мониторит чайную, можно повторить, чего за предупреждения сторонним сайтам раздаёт Гугль?


----------



## msasha_65

Accel said:


> А для тех, кто не мониторит чайную, можно повторить, чего за предупреждения сторонним сайтам раздаёт Гугль?


Для тех, кто не мониторит чайную, существует раздел "Правила" в корневом каталоге нашей части Форума.

Там 18 февраля этого года в 9.32 оттавского времени я разместил пост за номером 1281, где дал исчерпывающую информацию касательно всего этого.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100409452&postcount=1281


----------



## Accel

Я, наверное, слепой, но честно прокликав все приведенные ссылки, прочитав про американское законодательство, лицензии на порнуху и т.п., так и не нашел ответа, причем тут Гугль.


----------



## msasha_65

^^
Я не думаю, что за 10 минут ты смог осилить всё американское законодательство и просмотреть все лицензии.

Посему предлагаю принять как должное то, что больше не будет тем про hot girls и sweet boys.


----------



## Accel

msasha_65 said:


> ^^
> Я не думаю, что за 10 минут ты смог осилить всё американское законодательство и просмотреть все лицензии.


Я не оспариваю факт, что американское законодательство может накладывать определенные ограничения на сайты в этой сфере. Но мне этот вопрос не интересен. Вопрос в другом: Гугль не является подразделением американской юстиции, соответственно, это вопрос не его компетенции.

Если же речь всё-таки не о контенте, а о гуглеиндексе, то еще больше вопросов:
1. А, собственно, причем тут гуглеиндекс?
2. Чайные и так вырезаны из публичной гуглевыдачи.


----------



## msasha_65

^^
Обратись с этими вопросами к этому человеку. Возможно, он сможет объяснить тебе, что, как, и почему.


----------



## Accel

Саш, иногда ответ "я не знаю" может сэкономить кучу времени и нервов куче людей...


----------



## Hardgainer

msasha_65 said:


> ^^
> Обратись с этими вопросами к этому человеку. Возможно, он сможет объяснить тебе, что, как, и почему.


А еще лучше к этим двум достопочтенным джентельменам


----------



## msasha_65

Accel said:


> Саш, иногда ответ "я не знаю" может сэкономить кучу времени и нервов куче людей...


Я не могу говорить "я не знаю" потому, что я знаю.
И знаю, как оно всё работает.
Но у меня нет ни времени, ни желания раскладывать всё по полочкам для любопытствующих. В конце концов, здесь не бесплатная школа.


----------



## Dimas89

При попытке написать пост в теме "Правила" вылазит такое сообщение:



> An error occurred.
> 
> Sorry, the page you are looking for is currently unavailable.
> Please try again later.
> 
> If you are the system administrator of this resource then you should check the error log for details.
> 
> Faithfully yours, nginx.


----------



## Hardgainer

^^Вот что бывает с теми, кто не следит за новостями форума.


----------



## Dimas89

Dimas89 said:


> При попытке написать пост в теме "Правила" вылазит такое сообщение:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An error occurred.
> 
> Sorry, the page you are looking for is currently unavailable.
> Please try again later.
> 
> If you are the system administrator of this resource then you should check the error log for details.
> 
> Faithfully yours, nginx.
Click to expand...

Опытным путем выяснилось, что проблема решается уменьшением отправляемого сообщения :cheers:


----------



## ambient

А как же некоторые простыни таки умудряются публиковать?


----------



## ambient

ancov said:


> Евгений - еще один вопрос про гей-тему, и отправишься вслед за ними, реально. Ну сколько раз можно объяснять, что темы, связанные с сексуальным контентом, закрыли по просьбе Администратора, связанной с получением предупреждения от Google.
> 
> У тебя, как в той юмореске - "Жаль, что мы так и не послушали начальника транспортного цеха".
> 
> Уже и msasha, и coth, и я отписались по этому поводу и в "Чайной", и здесь.


Речь была про порнуху, ладно, допустим имели в виду и эротику, порнорассказы. Но причём здесь социальные темы про сексуальную ориентацию? Но я всё понимаю, кто-то решил из власть имущих и всё. А нам конечно лучше помолчать тк иначе забанят. Ок.


----------



## coth

К тематике форума это не относится. И следить за этим ни у кого из модераторов желания нет.

А порнуха к законодательству отношения не имеет. Она имеет отношения к правилам пользования Google AdSense.


----------



## vartal

Интересно, а какое отношение Гугл имеет к самому форуму?


----------



## Dimas89

vartal said:


> Интересно, а какое отношение Гугл имеет к самому форуму?


На форуме используется Google AdSense. Проще говоря, это реклама на этом сайте. За клики по рекламным ссылкам владельцы сайта получают деньги. Т.е. гугл непосредственно влияет на доход от сайта. Но у Google AdSense есть условия использования этого сервиса, запрещающие определенный контент (порнография, экстремистские материалы и т.п.).


----------



## Evrasia 99911

У меня у одного форум глючит?


----------



## [email protected]

Evrasia 99911 said:


> У меня у одного форум глючит?


Неа, тута у меня тоже недавно только "отпустило"


----------



## ambient

свернули региональные порталы


----------



## roi95

ambient said:


> свернули региональные порталы


Это как понять?


----------



## ambient

кликни на ссылку сверху российский форум


----------



## ikeamen

ambient said:


> свернули региональные порталы


нажми на кнопочку







и развернутся региональные порталы


----------



## Hardgainer

Довольно солидная группа форума даже в ВК не активна, а вы хотите ее в таком отстое, как ФБ создать.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

forzen said:


> Так чего, идея заглохла? Можно было бы замутить группу то.


нет идея жива, я просто последний месяц просто не живу - работой завалили


----------



## JohnFlint1985

я так понимаю нужно её делать не как группу, а как страницу - фэн пейдж. и тогда там по альбомам можно фотографии ставить. допустим альбом - Москва Мистера Мухина и т.д. потом Москва ещё какой то альбом и т.д.

только господа - без политики и без сравнений: у нас у вас; тут хорошо там плохо. 

чисто показательная фото страница с комментариями и вздохами как красиво и как оно будет красивее. архитектура, цветы, дороги, церкви, девицы, да что угодно - всё из России.


----------



## nhoi

Может в Тюменской ветке Тюмень и Сургут выделить по отдельности, уже читать сложно.


----------



## alley cat

nhoi said:


> Может в Тюменской ветке Тюмень и Сургут выделить по отдельности, уже читать сложно.


Округа в подфорумы выделить.


----------



## Hardgainer

JohnFlint1985 said:


> только господа - без политики и без сравнений: у нас у вас; тут хорошо там плохо.


Хорошо бы если бы и на форуме от тебя этого не было.


----------



## ambient

Да бесперспективны такие группы. Форум самодостаточен. Вот вики сделать - это вариант. На многих сайтах делают. Новосибирцы сделали вот http://wiki.darlingcity.ru/

В принципе можно на этой основе развиваться.


----------



## Объемный

Отсутсвуют здесь Черкесск и Карачаево Черкессия а в Краснодарской секции надо добавлять Адыгею с Майкопом.


----------



## P0ezhai

А планируется ли как-нибудь решать проблему Эмбиента? А то уже Контр и Евразия ушли з чайной... Я то не уйду, у эмби силенок не хватит... Но мне же просто не с кем будет там общаться 
Он просто опупел уже от безнаказанности, кидается оскорблениями в каждом посте.. 

Почему вы его покрываете? Не то что не баните, а даже в бриг не отправляете? :?


----------



## Hardgainer

P0ezhai said:


> ушли *з* чайной...


Льстишь украинцам?


----------



## ikeamen

А объемный почему не забанен до сих пор?


----------



## P0ezhai

Спасибо, модераторы :cheers:


----------



## beaver-hero

ikeamen said:


> А объемный почему не забанен до сих пор?


а за что?


----------



## Contr

P0ezhai said:


> А планируется ли как-нибудь решать проблему Эмбиента? А то уже Контр и Евразия ушли з чайной...


Я то уж точно не из-за Эмбиента ушёл, просто чайная времени много отнимает, сконцентрироваться мешает за компом, общения много, а сути мало.

П.С. А проблему в виде хамского поведения Эмбиента надо решать, и причем срочно!


----------



## ikeamen

beaver-hero said:


> а за что?


За вываливание говнобаннера н-ска в частности


----------



## elto

а это он был? откуда инфа?


----------



## nostalgy

Просьба к модераторам почистить ветку о фотографиях Днепра от флуда и забанить пользователя *Картошкин* он же *тапочки* (неоднократно баненый в Украинской ветке троль)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102928931#post102928931

Заранее благодарен за помощь )))


----------



## CityTheme

а как создать тему


----------



## westernzoom222

CityTheme said:


> а как создать тему


^^


----------



## CityTheme

westernzoom222 said:


> ^^


 А как дальше, что надо тут писать ( Title: ) тему?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^


----------



## CityTheme

Evrasia 99911. Спасибо. А вот например СУРГУТ | Строительство там разделитель стоит, он сам потом появится


----------



## coth

Нет. Всё надо самому писать.


----------



## nostalgy

Огромная просьба к модераторам почистить ветку от флуда 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=813222&page=28

Заранее благодарю ))))


----------



## alley cat

И тут тоже 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103098924#post103098924


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Что-то я не могу проголосовать за баннеры... - Зайти на страничку баннеров...
Или так у многих?


----------



## alley cat

У меня вот такая штуковина висит вместо голосовалки.


----------



## Hardgainer

^^У меня тоже такое выскакивало. И не только у меня. Хотели в свое время баннер Стамбула потроллить, а получился такой вот облом.


----------



## Manager21

Модераторы, можно ли в поволжье создать республика чувашия и перенести туда *ЧЕБОКСАРЫ | Строительство*


----------



## Mr/Stan

Сначала вырастите в инкубаторе , создайте тем 10 , в каждой набейте постов по 100


----------



## Manager21

Mr/Stan said:


> Сначала вырастите в инкубаторе , создайте тем 10 , в каждой набейте постов по 100


В каком инкубаторе, и где создать 10 тем


----------



## Mr/Stan

Тема Чебоксары|Строительство где находится ? Вот там и создавайте .
Знаю у вас очень разветвлённый форум "на связи" с хорошим обсуждением всего и вся , в том числе и строительства .


----------



## Manager21

Думаю модераторы не перенисут или не создадут тему


----------



## Veteran1812

Сами создавайте темы: Инфраструктура, промышленность ЧР и тд.


----------



## Manager21

спасибо за помощь


----------



## coth

Создавать 10 пустых тем не нужно. Это не поможет созданию выделенного форума. При его создании в первую очередь учитывается количество активных участников.


----------



## Hardgainer

coth said:


> Создавать 10 пустых тем не нужно. Это не поможет созданию выделенного форума. При его создании в первую очередь учитывается количество активных участников.


Абакан надо выделять. Я там один за десятерых впахиваю...


----------



## xfury

Hardgainer said:


> Абакан надо выделять. Я там один за десятерых впахиваю...


Абаканские темы в чайной уже?


----------



## Veteran1812

Для выделения в отдельную секцию пока претендент - только Калининград.


----------



## Contr

^^Там только Вереск активный участник.


----------



## elto

кёниг, белгород


----------



## alley cat

Зачем появился второй логотип в шапке сайта?










А с баннера убрали


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Новый логотип?


----------



## alley cat

Тот что синий, определенно похож на башню свободы.


----------



## Siberian

Не нравится


----------



## Veteran1812

ребрендинг какой-то затеяли - может Ян надумал продать ресурс?


----------



## Silent soul

Veteran1812 said:


> ребрендинг какой-то затеяли - может Ян надумал продать ресурс?


Почитал тему про новый логотип: New logo!. Сначала новый логотип, потом работа над обновлением приложения. Не думаю, что Ян собирается продавать ресурс.

*ОБНОВЛЕНО:* и да, голосование за логотипы: *one on one*!


----------



## elto

новый лучше


----------



## alley cat

elto said:


> новый лучше


Могли бы сделать и получше. А так согласен, что старый пора менять, но не на этот.


----------



## beaver-hero

я сначала подумал, что это рекламируют что-то
PS Шрифт у нового с разрывами, неровный получился.


----------



## Kirgam

Движок форума менять не надумали? А то, говорили, что
большинство ошибок от "медленного движка". якобы.


----------



## coth

Не на что менять пока. IPB функционально недоразвит, vB всё тот же, разработка xenForo на очень долгое время заглухала - сейчас опять пошла, но пока нет уверенности, что старое не повторится снова.


----------



## Accel

Движок нормальный, фич только мало. Которые можно добавлять и без смены движка.


----------



## vartal

coth said:


> Не на что менять пока. IPB функционально недоразвит


Что имеешь ввиду под недоразвитостью? Вполне всё нормально работает. Бывает, что некоторые теги коряво функционируют, но это же решается постепенно обновлениями. 

Уж если не на что пока переходить, то добавить новые языки-то неужели настолько трудно?


----------



## Ваня

^^ Форуму уже 10-ка, а только два языка. Конечно все и так понятно и не вызывает жутких проблем, но все равно как то странно, форум то международный.


----------



## Krosh

На международном форуме прилично владеть международным языком.
Хотя бы в объёме десятка-другого заголовков, перевод которых можно нарисовать и на бумажке, лежащей рядом с монитором.


----------



## roi95

Krosh said:


> На международном форуме прилично владеть международным языком.
> Хотя бы в объёме десятка-другого заголовков, перевод которых можно нарисовать и на бумажке, лежащей рядом с монитором.


А что есть международный язык? Любой из пяти крупнейших языков мира является международным по сути. И русский к ним относится. Хочу ssc на русском! Кто за?:cheers:


----------



## vartal

Krosh said:


> На международном форуме прилично владеть международным языком.


Русский - такой же международный язык, как и английский. Или испанский - международнее?


----------



## Ваня

Krosh said:


> На международном форуме прилично владеть международным языком.


Логичней было бы вместо испанского влепить китайский и индийский, они то уж точно международнее испанского


----------



## roi95

Да. Пусть будет индийский язык. А еще российский, американский и бразильский!:banana:


----------



## Siberian

contemplatio said:


> есть предложение - вынести в правила не втыкать больше
> 5 фоток стандартного размера 1280x720 в один пост,
> если фоток много лучше разбить на несколько постов, мне
> кажется. получится 20 х 5 = 100 фоток на страницу максимум.
> иногда получается так, что после большого-пребольшого
> фотоотчёта появляется новый пост и чтобы его посмотреть
> приходится долго ждать пока всё это загрузится.


Я помню тут еще лет 7-8 назад выкладывали бодрые фотоотчеты под сотенку фоток, а ведь у всех был *dial-up*, и никто не жаловался.


----------



## [email protected]

Siberian said:


> Я помню тут еще лет 7-8 назад выкладывали бодрые фотоотчеты под сотенку фоток, а ведь у всех был *dial-up*, и никто не жаловался.


А я поддерживаю *contemplatio*, потому что:

1) Долго мотать вниз до следующего поста;
2) Сам мегапост становится неинформативным - пока листаешь, уже не помнишь, что было в начале;
3) Если есть желание прокомментировать конкретную фотографию, ее с трудом найдешь в нагромождении ссылок.


----------



## Ultramarine

KLoun said:


> Есть такое слово - деньги. И оно не только слово.


Не проще ли найти альтернативный источник этого?


----------



## ancov

Деньгам? Ну, из опыта старпёра - талоны на еду


----------



## alley cat

Почему пропала возможность редактировать свои посты? Свежий пост могу отредактировать, а через некоторое время он становится мне недоступен для редактирования


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Что бы больше никто не могу удалять свои старые посты, в приступах истерии


----------



## Evrasia 99911

О чем речь? - Я могу редактировать. :dunno:


----------



## roi95

Тест.


----------



## roi95

Господа, ну это же полная дрочь получается, что убрали возможность редактирования постов. Пример: у нас есть тема *Список зданий Саратова-Энгельса, 20+ этажей*, в первом посте Скиф периодически обновляет информацию. И как теперь поступать? И таких тем масса на форуме.


----------



## ikeamen

mr. MyXiN said:


> Что бы больше никто не могу удалять свои старые посты, в приступах истерии


этот бред только в росс.секции ввели?


----------



## Alex_64

roi95 said:


> Господа, ну это же полная дрочь получается, что убрали возможность редактирования постов. Пример: у нас есть тема *Список зданий Саратова-Энгельса, 20+ этажей*, в первом посте Скиф периодически обновляет информацию. И как теперь поступать? И таких тем масса на форуме.


Если убирается возможность редактирования сообщений, то путь на каждую секцию будет отдельный модератор. (Хотя бы на область)


----------



## mr. MyXiN

ikeamen said:


> этот бред только в росс.секции ввели?


Я не знаю, я просто предположил)


----------



## Evrasia 99911

ikeamen said:


> этот бред только в росс.секции ввели?


На весь форум.


----------



## vegorv

Даже Викиюзер не можетhno:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Форум конечно сегодня торкнулся, видимо, ибо скорость была "прекрасной".

Да и, к чему все эти работы? 
На продажу форум выставлять будут чтоль?


----------



## Viru

Редактирование восстановят или насовсем отключили?

_
The administrator has specified that you can only edit messages for 90 minutes after you have posted. _


----------



## alley cat

У модераторов надеюсь такая возможность осталась, теперь к ним только обращаться.


----------



## ikeamen

mr. MyXiN said:


> Я не знаю, я просто предположил)


а можно как-то донести до верховного коллективную просьбу юзеров вернуть взад как было?
у нас тоже есть аналогичная тема как в Саратове. *Fog *её с 2007 года ведет и держит актуальной. таких тем десяток если не больше.
модераторы все эти темы вести не будут, а юзеры попросту забьют.
ценность и информативность форума ведь пострадает прежде всего.


----------



## Siberian

ikeamen said:


> а можно как-то донести до верховного коллективную просьбу юзеров вернуть взад как было?
> у нас тоже есть аналогичная тема как в Саратове. *Fog *её с 2007 года ведет и держит актуальной. таких тем десяток если не больше.
> модераторы все эти темы вести не будут, а юзеры попросту забьют.
> ценность и информативность форума ведь пострадает прежде всего.


Соглашусь.


----------



## AlexNik

Старые посты нельзя редактировать, новые можно, странно.


----------



## alley cat

ikeamen said:


> а можно как-то донести до верховного коллективную просьбу юзеров вернуть взад как было?
> у нас тоже есть аналогичная тема как в Саратове. *Fog *её с 2007 года ведет и держит актуальной. таких тем десяток если не больше.
> модераторы все эти темы вести не будут, а юзеры попросту забьют.
> ценность и информативность форума ведь пострадает прежде всего.


Вот тема в общей Чайной, надо писать туда, авось донесём.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1639131


----------



## Silent soul

Можно и Яну написать попробовать. Сам не ожидал, но на моё письмо про новый логотип он ответил, правда через 2 дня. К слову, в кировской ветке тоже имеем подобные темы.


----------



## roi95

AlexNik said:


> Старые посты нельзя редактировать, новые можно, странно.


Ну если бы еще и новые нельзя было редактировать, то был бы полный атас. Я вот через Т9 пишу и иногда могу отправить быстро написанное сообщение, бегло его проверив, а при написании слова ДОМА у меня сначала выходит ЖОПА. А если я не замечу этого и отправлю и не смогу потом отредактировать? Ужас.


----------



## ikeamen

alley cat said:


> Вот тема в общей Чайной, надо писать туда, авось донесём.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1639131


я полагаю, если сию просьбу попытаются донести модераторы, это будет несколько действеннее и нагляднее для админа.


----------



## ikeamen

roi95 said:


> у меня сначала выходит ЖОПА.


реже нужно слова жопа писать, а чаще дома бывать


----------



## vegorv

alley cat said:


> Вот тема в общей Чайной, надо писать туда, авось донесём.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1639131


1 из модераторов написал:


Svartmetall said:


> Yep, the edit button has been turned off for posts older than 90 minutes. All those static project update posts can be updated with information - but you will have to ask your local moderator.


----------



## alley cat

Ну вот и написал, чтобы просили теперь местных модераторов посты редактировать.


----------



## Evgenei+777

А как теперь Список Владивосток | посчитайка 20+ обновлять?


----------



## Teamsky

Evgenei+777 said:


> А как теперь Список Владивосток | посчитайка 20+ обновлять?


^^


alley cat said:


> Ну вот и написал, чтобы просили теперь местных модераторов посты редактировать.


----------



## IvanovS

Evgenei+777 said:


> А как теперь Список Владивосток | посчитайка 20+ обновлять?


Как выход создать ветку и ничего в ней не писать. Каждый пост - новая редакция списка. В конце гарантированно будет список.


----------



## Termo

Тут темы 20+ почти в каждых городах есть. Я теперь получается тоже лишился прав редактировать свою же ветку, ВОРОНЕЖ | Здания 20+ этажей.
Да и первые сообщения в разных темах иногда приходится редактировать за счёт того, что бы добавить проект новый, обновить информацию и т.п. Теперь придеться писать всё модераторам, если данное обновление так и оставят... А это не удобно не нам, не модераторам. Интересно а зачем вообще это сделали? С какой целью??


----------



## Accel

Нужно просить вводить исключение для первого поста треда, приведя примеры.


----------



## Hardgainer

А куда все теги делись? Как теперь ньюрашн будет через них троллить?


----------



## Hardgainer

И еще, давно хотел сказать.

Вкладка конкретного юзера "Find all posts by..." ограничивается теперь всего 20-ю страницами. Хотел через нее Ярскнету лайки проставить на каждое сообщение с момента создания акка, но получился облом...


----------



## alley cat

1. Лайки сделали

2. Логотип поменяли

3. Баннер урезали

4. Ограничили редактирование 90 минутами

5. Тэги убрали
------------------------------------------------------
Что творится с форумом ?


----------



## vegorv

alley cat said:


> Что творится с форумом ?


оптимизация


----------



## ikeamen

alley cat said:


> 1. Лайки сделали
> 
> 2. Логотип поменяли
> 
> 3. Баннер урезали
> 
> 4. Ограничили редактирование 90 минутами
> 
> 5. Тэги убрали
> ------------------------------------------------------
> Что творится с форумом ?


йухня творится. или ты еще не догадался?


----------



## vartal

Когда теги-то вернут? Ну реально же без них неудобно - сразу же обновляемость тем резко понизилась.


----------



## Suomi 777

нужно свой форум создавать и делать как удобно


----------



## Hardgainer

Нашел еще один косяк. Когда просматриваешь информацию о лайках в инфе у юзера, открытие каждой новой страницы засчитывается за посещение в Recent Visitors. Я Мсаше уже количество посещений на 20 накрутил, но это ведь неправда... А всего страниц то у него 92...


----------



## BlackShark

Да нет, на мыло ничего не приходит. Просто в User CP отображается пара десятков тем, на которые я подписался и где есть новые посты, имхо очень удобная система.


----------



## elto

на мыло не приходит, если галочку, небось, не ставить. я когда-то давно подписывался, так до сих пор приходит


----------



## ikeamen

elto said:


> на мыло не приходит, если галочку, небось, не ставить. я когда-то давно подписывался, так до сих пор приходит


такой же глюк.


----------



## coth

в чём глюк заключается?


----------



## Accel

vartal said:


> Что, простите? С чего ты взял, что я чего-то не умею? Ну, возможно, некоторые функции из-за неважного знания английского и прошли мимо моего внимания, но уж браузер я вполне знаю в нужном объёме.
> Ты мне предлагаешь за отсутствием тегов подписываться на темы? Мне это не очень удобно, поскольку обычно при подписках сообщения о новых ответах приходят на мыло, засоряя почтовый ящик, что мне не нужно.


Есть закладки, есть CP, на почту ничего не валится, тэги при таком раскладе избыточны.


----------



## vartal

Accel said:


> Есть закладки, есть CP, на почту ничего не валится, тэги при таком раскладе избыточны.


Не избыточны, а избавляют от многочисленных ненужных действий и делают пользование форумом удобнее.


----------



## Silent soul

Странно, а мне теги наоборот казались неудобными. Изначально пользуюсь СР, где показывается подписка на 4 форума и кучу отдельных тем. И да, всегда отменяю почтовые уведомления при подписке- ни одного уведомления не получал.


----------



## newrussian

А куда тэги дели?


----------



## xfury

Тэги скоро вернут, но ставить их могут только модераторы


----------



## Evrasia 99911

xfury said:


> Тэги скоро вернут, но ставить их могут только модераторы


Эм...

В связи с чем?!...


----------



## elto

в связи со злоупотреблениями


----------



## vartal

xfury said:


> Тэги скоро вернут, но ставить их могут только модераторы


А когда вернут? И как модераторы будут писать те или иные теги? Они их сами будут подбирать или будут учитываться пожелания простых пользователей форума?


----------



## Contr

Столкнулся в инете с таким чудом http://archi4zoom.com/
Это что за клон нашего форума???


----------



## Kirgam

Каждый хочет свой кусочек пирога "отъесть", думается. 
Важно правильно и вовремя это дело пресечь!


----------



## Suomi 777

все же у нас уникальный форум с уникальным контентом


----------



## Silent soul

^^ ппц, у кого-то на том форуме-клоне даже 600+ сообщений есть. Хрень какая-то. И чем им SSC не угодил?


----------



## Teamsky

забаненные/забриганные?


----------



## sanchello

тэги вернули!!!)))) :banana:


----------



## roi95

Фантастика. Я щас описаюсь от счастья.


----------



## alley cat

sanchello said:


> тэги вернули!!!)))) :banana:


Только ставить мы их не можем, пока только модераторы ставят.


----------



## AlexNik

Реклама от Гугля!:cheers:
что еще будут рекламировать?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
И это Гугл, млиать...)))


----------



## KLoun

^^
У Гугла, как правило, контекстная реклама... то есть чем человек больше всего интересуется (по кол-ву посещенных ресурсов), на ту тему ему и показывают. Так что в данном случае автор сам спалился :lol:

З.Ы. Ну а мы ссылочку для истории оставим:


AlexNik said:


> Реклама от Гугля!:cheers:
> что еще будут рекламировать?


----------



## ikeamen

я вот не очень интересуюсь женскими кофточками от Quelle и торговлей бинарными опционами, однако ж мне их баннеры зачем-то показывают)
давно известный факт, что баннерная реклама гугла не проходит модерацию.


----------



## AlexNik

KLoun said:


> ^^
> У Гугла, как правило, контекстная реклама... то есть чем человек больше всего интересуется (по кол-ву посещенных ресурсов), на ту тему ему и показывают. Так что в данном случае автор сам спалился :lol:
> 
> З.Ы. Ну а мы ссылочку для истории оставим:


По мнению Гугла я интересуюсь вот этим








Господи чем я интересуюсь( по мнению Гугла)icard:



ikeamen said:


> давно известный факт, что баннерная реклама гугла не проходит модерацию.


Может Гуглу за собой а не за другими следить(я про случай на прошлой неделе)


----------



## Accel

Уже обсуждали, что у всех лезет не контекст, а одно и то же, по крайней мере на ССЦ (то угги у всех одно время висели, то тинькофф, то еще что-то...).


----------



## Dimas89

Включена баннерорезка и не надоедает никакая реклама.


----------



## Kogan

При попытке сделать все посты прочитанными (Quick Links/Mark Forums Read _не с заглавной страницы_) вылазит:


> Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid.
> 
> If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


Посты прочитанными делаются.


----------



## roi95

Вот у людей проблемы-то какие глобальные.


----------



## vartal

Dimas89 said:


> Включена баннерорезка и не надоедает никакая реклама.


Аналогично. Я даже и не знаю теперь, что это такое здесь.


----------



## KLoun

Accel said:


> Уже обсуждали, что у всех лезет не контекст, а одно и то же, по крайней мере на ССЦ...


Я впервые вижу баннеры, представленные в предыдущей мессаге... баннерорезка отключена (ибо не напрягает, то есть не ходок туда, где начнёт напрягать)...


----------



## newrussian

А меня зовут в какой то онлайн шоп весенняя летняя колекция для настоящих мужиков:lol:
О сейчас уже впаривают какие то ветряные мельницы под 8% аж!


----------



## msasha_65

^^

Хм... Судя по всей этой логике, Гугль считает, что я ВООБЩЕ ничем не интересуюсь. :nuts:
Ибо у меня вообще нет никаких баннеров, никакой рекламы.
Даже обидно как-то. :lol:











з.ы. баннерорезки никакой нет. Вообще, в принципе.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
У меня сплошные Галсы со своими Скайлайтами и Эмираты. О_о


----------



## P0ezhai

А мне вчера подгузники рекламировали :dunno:


----------



## Объемный

С появлением сайта Новый Краснодар Краснодарская секция идет на вымирание этого форума,вот еще одно дальнейшее развитие этого форума и что то надо с этим делать.....................


----------



## elto

а что плохого в диверсификации интернета? скорее, губительно, что всё больше и больше мелких сайтов и форумов сливают гигантам


----------



## Suomi 777

краснодар стад мертвым еще после ухода горомна


----------



## newrussian

У меня сейчас реклама Ukraine date


----------



## roi95

А когда будет очередное вылупление из инкубатора? Мне кажется, Ульяновск, Белгород и Ярославль уже созрели.


----------



## VladiLaslo

ну да,ну даГуглом вообще не пользуюсь,у меня только яндекс, скайс и вк открыты всегда.


----------



## Teamsky

у меня бывает всплывает то- чем не интересовался
так что не все так категорично


----------



## ikeamen

msasha_65 said:


> В этом же самом треде совсем недавно это уже обсуждали?
> Внимательнее надо быть!


в этом же самом треде написали, что это чушь.


----------



## Teamsky

P0ezhai said:


> Появилась функция, которая показывает кто просматривает тред в данный момент. Под полем ввода.


максимально 12 человек видел одновременно в теме


----------



## KLoun

VladiLaslo said:


> Гуглом вообще не пользуюсь,у меня только яндекс, скайс и вк открыты всегда.


А при чём тут "пользуюсь" или "не пользуюсь"... ты заходишь на SSC, рекламный гуглоскрипт хавает твой айпишник и посдовывает в баннер ту тематику, по которой с этого (твоего) айпишника было большинство запросов (не конкретику, но именно тематику)...

З.Ы. Вот у меня сейчас наверху: "Особняки в ЦАО", а внизу: "Лучшие таунхаусы - живи на природе в Москве"... как раз послдение полнедели этим интересовался 

З.З.Ы. Шутка, конечно, на самом деле всё немного не так и посложнее работает.


----------



## AlexNik

KLoun said:


> З.Ы. Вот у меня сейчас наверху: "Особняки в ЦАО", а внизу: "Лучшие таунхаусы - живи на природе в Москве"... как раз послдение полнедели этим интересовался


это наверно у всех











> З.З.Ы. Шутка, конечно, на самом деле всё немного не так и посложнее работает.


Зачем нам тогда это все втуливают?


----------



## elto

поставьте адблок, нубы


----------



## KLoun

elto said:


> поставьте адблок, нубы


его пока нет для IE


----------



## Kogan

KLoun said:


> А при чём тут "пользуюсь" или "не пользуюсь"... ты заходишь на SSC, рекламный гуглоскрипт хавает твой айпишник и посдовывает в баннер ту тематику, по которой с этого (твоего) айпишника было большинство запросов (не конкретику, но именно тематику)...


Информация о посещенных страницах берется из кукисов. Запросы тут ни при чем.



KLoun said:


> его пока нет для IE


Значит поставь браузер, а потом поставь на него adblock. 
А вообще для ie тоже есть блокировка рекламы, там только извращаться надо с настройкой, как обычно.


----------



## vartal

KLoun said:


> его пока нет для IE


Как это нету? Защита от слежения вообще-то существует как бы. Работает прекрасно.


----------



## ikeamen

vartal said:


> Защита от слежения вообще-то существует как бы. Работает прекрасно.


*смайлик_смеющийся_mr.Snowden*


----------



## vartal

^^Что-то не так, месье?


----------



## pberz

Простите если не в тему, но за несколько лет сидения на форуме только недавно открыл для себя развлечение - наводить курсор на пустое место в строке названия треда - показывается текст первого сообщения, порой, многолетней давности. С учётом, как на некоторых проектах всё меняется, это взывает невольную улыбку


----------



## CENTILION

что за фигня творится, не могу нормально сообщения оставлять, пишет ошибку:

Sorry, the page you are looking for is currently unavailable.
Please try again later.

If you are the system administrator of this resource then you should check the error log for details.

Faithfully yours, nginx.


----------



## inkstyle

при попытке отредактировать вот этот пост вылетает ошибка, что делать?








Остальные посты редактируются без проблем


----------



## AlMax

Форум глючит и не сохраняет большие сообщения


----------



## inkstyle

Спасибо, а когда глюк исправят? ориентировочно


----------



## Accel

inkstyle said:


> Спасибо, а когда глюк исправят? ориентировочно


Глюки по своей природе крайне редко имеют конкретный и прогнозируемый срок исправления


----------



## elto

почему-то главная страница руссязного раздела в хроме не грузится до конца.. т.е. всё, казалось бы, загружается, но индикатор загрузки (кружок на месте фавиконки) всё равно не останавливается, словно чего-то не хватает.. птица слетела, похоже


----------



## ikeamen

skyscrapers.ru на котором лежит птичка умер


----------



## Suomi 777

Приволжская секция растет


----------



## roi95

Aleksandr.ul said:


> А почему бы и нет уважаемые??? Официально пока не обращаюсь к модераторам, но хотелось бы услышать мнение народа...


Да, вы очень активны в последнее время. Считаю, что Ульяновск достоен отдельной секции.


----------



## vegorv

Aleksandr.ul said:


> А почему бы и нет уважаемые??? Официально пока не обращаюсь к модераторам, но хотелось бы услышать мнение народа...


одобряю


----------



## roi95

А почему в саратовском форуме не выделят раздел Городские проблемы? Или у нас нет проблем? По-моему, для нас это актуально больше, чем для любого другого города.


----------



## Объемный

roi95 said:


> А почему в саратовском форуме не выделят раздел Городские проблемы? Или у нас нет проблем? По-моему, для нас это актуально больше, чем для любого другого города.


Я с вами согласен то что не только городские проблемы есть но и проблемы самой всей Саратовской области тоже есть так это похоронили проект электрификации железной дороги Сенная Новоперелюбская Оренбург вот про этот проект надо темы В Саратовской и Оренбургской секции создавать^^


----------



## GriGorio56

Объемный;108454031 said:


> Я с вами согласен то что не только городские проблемы есть но и проблемы самой всей Саратовской области тоже есть так это похоронили проект электрификации железной дороги Сенная Новоперелюбская Оренбург вот про этот проект надо темы В Саратовско и Оренбургской секции создавать^^


Так проект вроде как не похоронен...


----------



## Объемный

GriGorio56 said:


> Так проект вроде как не похоронен...


А вы абсолютно уверены в этом что он жив где ее реализация^^


----------



## GriGorio56

Объемный;108490284 said:


> А вы абсолютно уверены в этом что он жив где ее реализация^^


С 14 года вроде как планируется приступить, южный ход, РЖД крайне необходим, потому как ветка от УФЫ до Челябы крайне изношена... А для её реконструкции необходимо снизить нагрузку, что на данный момент не реально... До 2020 года вроде как должны электрифицировать...


----------



## Объемный

GriGorio56 said:


> С 14 года вроде как планируется приступить, южный ход, РЖД крайне необходим, потому как ветка от УФЫ до Челябы крайне изношена... А для её реконструкции необходимо снизить нагрузку, что на данный момент не реально... До 2020 года вроде как должны электрифицировать...


Электрифицировать вы имели виду до Кинели после Красногвадееца а не на Новоперелюбскую Пугачевск Балаково Сенную, а вы про Уфу написали но про Самару Сызрань Рузаевку Рязань забыли вот и про палились и вообще надо ход через Ульяновск развивать и электрифицировать после Уфы вот так и что под словом вроде вы под разумеваете.


----------



## vartal

^^Вы темой не ошиблись случайно?


----------



## roi95

Нет. Он на бронепоезде.


----------



## GriGorio56

Объемный;108505953 said:


> Электрифицировать вы имели виду до Кинели после Красногвадееца а не на Новоперелюбскую Пугачевск Балаково Сенную, а вы про Уфу написали но про Самару Сызрань Рузаевку Рязань забыли вот и про палились и вообще надо ход через Ульяновск развивать и электрифицировать после Уфы вот так и что под словом вроде вы под разумеваете.


Нет, я имел ввиду участок Сенная-Новоперелюбская-Оренбург, при чём здесь Ульяновск я не понял... Ладно закроем тему вообщем, а то уже ругаются)


----------



## alxt

@rtem said:


> кстати, у меня есть предложение. Может нам в секцию нужен свой модератор? Я предлагаю, чтобы модератором был ton63.


Поддерживаю, если это что-то значит...


----------



## Alex_64

alxt said:


> Поддерживаю, если это что-то значит...


Вообще, по-моему, на каждую область нужен модер. Каждый раз заявку региональному модератору писать не очень удобно.


----------



## coth

Раздувать чиновничий корпус мы не будем. Тем про модерирование достаточно для быстрого доступа к местным модераторам.


----------



## @rtem

@rtem said:


> мы тут посовещались, и вот что решили:


Спасибо большое!:cheers:


----------



## Medoed

*Третья столица России | Cpaвнeниe длины пpибopoв*

:lol:

Но мне больше понравилось (раньше было):

*Третья столица России | Бублин здесь*

И ещё что-то про Бублина было.

Кстати, ТСР таки выбрали? Я уж года три-четыре туда не захожу.


----------



## vegorv

Medoed said:


> И ещё что-то про Бублина было.


"заповедник бублинов" был еще

что то не заходит он, кстати, забанили в чайной похоже



Medoed said:


> Кстати, ТСР таки выбрали? Я уж года три-четыре туда не захожу.


пока нет


----------



## ED9M

А когда ТСР определят , будет ли ЧСР ???


----------



## vegorv

ED9M said:


> А когда ТСР определят , будет ли ЧСР ???


4я - уже непрестижно, в любом случае Волгоград за пределами 10ки


----------



## Demisgr77

На четвертую столицу уже намного больше претендентов будет, так что её никгодна не определят.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Как и ТСР.


----------



## Demisgr77

Evrasia 99911 said:


> ^^
> Как и ТСР.


ТСР может, так как Ебург по большему числу показателей третий, а где то даже первый или второй в России. Так что я считаю Екатеринбург третей столицей России. :cheers:


----------



## Siberian

Сейчас все ололо околостоличные пойдут в бриг.


----------



## coth

Demisgr77 said:


> ТСР может, так как Ебург по большему числу показателей третий, а где то даже первый или второй в России. Так что я считаю Екатеринбург третей столицей России. :cheers:


А я вот считаю, что ты давно красных карточек не получал.


----------



## vartal

Почему-то не хочет заходить на самую *крайнюю страницу* в теме "Метрополитены России". Причём на другие страницы этой темы заходит без проблем.


----------



## coth

Великолепно всё заходит.


----------



## vartal

coth said:


> Великолепно всё заходит.


Не знаю, у меня почему-то ни в какую не хочет открыть страницу 203 (у меня в настройках макс. кол-во постов на страницу). Вот уже на 204, где твоё одно сообщение есть, заходит без проблем, также как и на предыдущую 202.


----------



## Ultramarine

Это глюк форума, бывает, что образуется пустая страница без сообщений, при переходе на неё перекидывает на страницу с последним оставленным сообщением. Такое иногда случается.


----------



## vartal

Не, пустой страницы не было...Это был какой-то глюк, поскольку сейчас заходит без проблем.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*Господа*, мне помнится, при смене логотипа, выкладывали его большую версию? Что-то я не могу найти ссылку на эту версию, а он мне очень нужен. Никто не помнит? 

Буду очень благодарен за линк.


----------



## Dimas89

mr. MyXiN said:


> *Господа*, мне помнится, при смене логотипа, выкладывали его большую версию? Что-то я не могу найти ссылку на эту версию, а он мне очень нужен. Никто не помнит?
> 
> Буду очень благодарен за линк.


Есть:










Линк - http://99designs.com/logo-design/contests/nieuw-e-logo-gezocht-voor-skyscrapercity-217708


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Огромное спасибо! с меня причитается!


----------



## ancov

Спасибо, маечек наделаем теперь!!!


----------



## Teamsky

ancov said:


> Спасибо, маечек наделаем теперь!!!


ага - можно напечатать логотип с полоской скайлайна (как баннер в шапке форума, но длиннее)


----------



## alley cat

ancov said:


> Спасибо, маечек наделаем теперь!!!





Teamsky said:


> ага - можно напечатать логотип с полоской скайлайна (как баннер в шапке форума, но длиннее)





Umformer said:


> Вчерашняя прогулка двух фотографов ))


----------



## Teamsky

^^ тоже подумал о футболке *Umformer'*а..но лучше тонкую полоску как баннер


----------



## Ultramarine

Dimas89 said:


> Есть:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Линк - http://99designs.com/logo-design/contests/nieuw-e-logo-gezocht-voor-skyscrapercity-217708


Будьте внимательны. Этот логотип без шпиля.


----------



## Ritmo-F

^^


----------



## alley cat

^^ Да все равно не то это, окон там на одной стороне по пять, на другой по шесть, а тут везде по пять.

Вот логотип с шапки сайта:


----------



## Accel

Объемный;109932183 said:


> Вот можно развивать этот форум создать собственный канал ютуба сайта SSC.


+1. Создай.


----------



## Shwed

А "Украину" откроют?


----------



## ancov

Конечно!!!


----------



## Shwed

откройте Украину, а то меня скоро ***** забанят у себя.


----------



## raisonnable

Как говорил крокодил Гена - "ну зачем ты туда полез?".


----------



## Takohashi

«Украину» закрыли, «Демографию» закрыли... Как это типично по-нашенски — вместо того, чтобы принимать меры против конкретных индивидуумов, закрываем нахрен всё и ото всех.


----------



## Baumgarten

очень жаль "Демографию". такая важная тема, по большому счёту она должна быть не в чайной, а в городских проблемах. там так и написано "Городское планирование, картография, демография, развитие"


----------



## Siberian

Демографию ненадолго закрыли.
Да, два основных персонажа давно просятся в бан.



Takohashi said:


> «Украину» закрыли, «Демографию» закрыли... Как это типично по-нашенски — вместо того, чтобы принимать меры против конкретных индивидуумов, закрываем нахрен всё и ото всех.


По-нашенски, это вот так ныть в бложек и говорить, что все вокруг мудаки.


----------



## Takohashi

Siberian said:


> По-нашенски, это вот так ныть в бложек и говорить, что все вокруг мудаки.


Подобные закрытия ничего не дадут. После открытия продолжится ровно тоже самое. Не говоря о том, что отдельные личности будут заходить в топики ради провоцирования на срачи, а после очередного закрытия топика будут лишь злорадствовать, дабы добились чего хотели.


----------



## Siberian

Get a life.


----------



## Accel

Siberian said:


> По-нашенски, это вот так ныть в бложек и говорить, что все вокруг мудаки.


А ты бы как поступил? Просто помалкивал бы в тряпочку, довольствуясь тем, что есть? Или же, наоборот, приехал и набил ближайшему персонажу/модератору морду?


----------



## Krosh

Модераторам на заметку.

В очередной раз потихоньку готовлю статистику для "Инкубатора".
Несколько мелких пожеланий.
1. В разделе "Северо-Запад" случайно приблудилась питерская тема, её бы на место:
*Дворец науки и техники школьников Санкт-П* 

2. В "Инкубаторе" есть вот такое недоразумение, которое хорошо бы или вообще убрать, или перенести в инфраструктуру: 
*who have the list of Territorial-Production Complex in Soviet Union*

3. Там же есть ещё одно недоразумение, которое можно безнаказанно прибить:
*Коммерческая недвижимость*

И в заключение - особая благодарность инкубаторским модераторам за то, что потихоньку приводятся в один стандарт названия тем. Сортировать и искать проще. Хотя там ещё есть над чем работать. 

С наступившим!


----------



## Siberian

Убрал эти темки


----------



## dostum

Takohashi said:


> Подобные закрытия ничего не дадут. После открытия продолжится ровно тоже самое. Не говоря о том, что отдельные личности будут заходить в топики ради провоцирования на срачи, а после очередного закрытия топика будут лишь злорадствовать, дабы добились чего хотели.


человек больше всех пишущий в теме Демография
почему то с усмешкой относится к многодетным семьям
раза три-четыре повесил с усмешкой
фото африканского мужчины в окружении детей
типа он умный один (Игорь) а вокруг сплошные идиоты, заводящие много детей
чо это нормально?

я понимаю что он бездетный
однако тогда и пиши в другой теме
или хотя бы будь терпимей к ним

я видите ли "настрогал детей
от башкирки не знающей контрацепции"
да за такое в табло бить надо сразу!

дитя непорочного зачатия нашелся


----------



## @rtem

Слушайте, не подскажите, как убрать увеличенный экран форума в нормальный?


----------



## Sergio_Bel

^^
Удерживать клавишу Сtrl и нажимать + или - для регулирования масштаба.


----------



## Sportsmen

Уважаемые модераторы,вот тут с 63 страницы по 94-ую,много пустых постов скопилось - кому не трудно удалите пожалуйста.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=966276&page=63

Заранее спасибо,дорогие мои!


----------



## ED9M

Откройте Украину , а то фанаты пошли по другим темам застолья устраивать.


----------



## alley cat

Откройте тред "Демография", свежие данные по населению пошли на 1 января 2014г.


----------



## Siberian

alley cat said:


> Откройте тред "Демография", свежие данные по населению пошли на 1 января 2014г.


ОК.


----------



## AutoUnion

ED9M said:


> Откройте Украину , а то фанаты пошли по другим темам застолья устраивать.


Правильно! Тем-более по сравнению с прошлыми годами там вообще тишь и благодать. Не было никаких причин закрывать.


----------



## Dimas89

Сегодня периодически выскакивает ошибка:










Есть еще аналогичный вариант с тэгом <br>.


----------



## Baumgarten

плюсы исчезли. ну и правильно. толку от них никакого, только самоюбие тешить


----------



## Contr

тоже с удивлением обнаружил. Непривычно. Зря лайки убрали.


----------



## Igor622015

Теперь скучнее заходить на форум, раньше заходишь а те уже лайков понаставили смотришь кому что понравилось а теперь скукота.


----------



## Ваня

Кому они мешали? Мож вернут, было же раньше такое, сначала пропали но потом сразу вернули


----------



## ikeamen

зато столько противников было, слюной аж брызгали))


----------



## Siberian

ikeamen said:


> зато столько противников было, слюной аж брызгали))


"Дуров, верни стену"


----------



## ikeamen

Siberian said:


> "Дуров, верни стену"


+1 :lol:


----------



## raisonnable

Siberian said:


> "Дуров, верни стену"


Хотел поставить "лайк", но не смог


----------



## Siberian

Надо устроить забастовку, чтобы вернули лайки!


----------



## Evrasia 99911

+1
И что ты конкретно предлагаешь?) 
Сразу говорю: - Евру низя в бан.)

*ЗЫ:* Надо Ленинградку перекрыть. 99.9% - Сработает.)


----------



## xfury

В ФСБ писать, как некоторые хотели в свое время, когда в игре ферма сбой произошел и народ все достижения потерял.


----------



## raisonnable

Да уж сразу Вождю тогда, чего мелочиться то?


----------



## Наблюдатель

Лайки надо лишь в профильных ветках оставить, как происходит дело с засчитанными постами. А из чайной их давно надо было убрать, чтобы всякий флуд не поощрять.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

+1


----------



## Alex_64

Реально. У многих людей сразу отобъёт желание фотографировать стройки. Форум будто опустел сразу.

Давайте петицию регистрировать


----------



## Dimas89

Непривычно без лайков, прижились они у нас. По привычке направляешь мышку в правый нижний угол поста для лайка, а "пальца вверх" уже нет


----------



## Alex_64

Dimas89 said:


> Непривычно без лайков, прижились они у нас. По привычке направляешь мышку в правый нижний угол поста для лайка, а "пальца вверх" уже нет


Было удобно, кто-то выложил фотки хорошие, лайк поставил. А теперь надо будет тему захламлять словами "Спасибо" и "Фото супер". Предложение по ограничению в чайной поддерживаю.


----------



## alley cat

В Чайной форума пишут, что их сломал юзер *Highcliff*, чрезмерной любовью к ним.:heart:


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Accel said:


> Я б оставил лайки под постами, но убрал по ним суммарные показатели у пользователей.


Лайк.


----------



## Ваня

Accel said:


> Я б оставил лайки под постами, но убрал по ним суммарные показатели у пользователей.


^^ а чем суммарный показатель не угодил? Его же можно скрыть от особо неравнодушных. Все было нормально, единственное, что не нравилось так это ограничение в виде 15 сек, приходилось обновлять страничку, вот это можно было бы убрать.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Ваня;110360481 said:


> единственное, что не нравилось так это ограничение в виде 15 сек, приходилось обновлять страничку, вот это можно было бы убрать.


Чтоб была тупая накрутка лайков? Зачем?


----------



## Accel

Ваня;110360481 said:


> ^^ а чем суммарный показатель не угодил?





Evrasia 99911 said:


> Чтоб была тупая накрутка лайков? Зачем?


Именно. Чтобы лайканье не становилось для некоторых личностей самоцелью.


----------



## Teamsky

поддерживаю Accel'а-лайки хороши как оценка постов (типа рейтинга поста-полезен или нет, в качестве благодарности автору), а общая сумма-это лишнее


----------



## Alex_64

Человека можно оценить по лайкам - его активность на форуме, а не кучку ненужных постов. Все было идеально. Ещё бы дизлайки. И пустить их 2-й строчкой под суммарным количеством лайков.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Я могу привести простой пример того, что человек на форуме нифига не делая получает огромное кол-во лайков. 
-Сидя и зарабатывая лайки в чайной.

Человек не принимает *НИКАКОГО участия в тематической части форума*, но активно зарабатывает лайки в чайной.


----------



## Ultramarine

Alex_64 said:


> Ещё бы дизлайки. И пустить их 2-й строчкой под суммарным количеством лайков.


Чтобы все спорили, кто лучше, Украина или Россия, Красноярск или Новосибирск метро или трамвай, ага.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Evrasia 99911 said:


> ^^
> Я могу привести простой пример того, что человек на форуме нифига не делая получает огромное кол-во лайков.
> -Сидя и зарабатывая лайки в чайной.
> 
> Человек не принимает *НИКАКОГО участия в тематической части форума*, но активно зарабатывает лайки в чайной.


Что характерно, за чайные посты с подколами и обсираниями зачастую еще и больше лайков ставят, чем за полезные в основной секции.


----------



## msasha_65

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Что характерно, за чайные посты с подколами и обсираниями зачастую еще и больше лайков ставят, чем за полезные в основной секции.


Это и обидно, кстати.

Например: делаешь какой-то обзорный пост для фототреда. Постишь кучу специально сделанных фоток, комментируешь их, что-то рассказываешь... работаешь, стараешься, тратишь на это кучу времени.

Получаешь в лучшем случае - один-два лайка. Или вообще ничего.

А в чайной мимоходом кого-нибудь под%%нёшь или просто шутку удачную ляпнешь - сразу куча лайков вываливается, аж в строчке не помещаются...


----------



## Evrasia 99911

msasha_65 said:


> Это и обидно, кстати.
> 
> Например: делаешь какой-то обзорный пост для фототреда. Постишь кучу специально сделанных фоток, комментируешь их, что-то рассказываешь... работаешь, стараешься, тратишь на это кучу времени.
> 
> Получаешь в лучшем случае - один-два лайка. Или вообще ничего.
> 
> А в чайной мимоходом кого-нибудь под%%нёшь или просто шутку удачную ляпнешь - сразу куча лайков вываливается, аж в строчке не помещаются...


Моделишь-моделишь... - Нифига. 
Тематика форума соблюдается, но нифига.

Раньше раздел был довольно популярным, чисто рисование 2D-3D города, потом моделирование пошло, плюс Симфокс моделировал.

Сейчас старые авторы ушли, а наблюдатели охладели.
Из-за этого раздел не пользуется популярностью. 

Что касается новых участников форума, то там просто мелочь. (Флудерасты)

Либо друг другу народ уже надоел, что не хотят оценивать взгляд чей-то, работу, либо просто народ тупо пришел посраться. (В плане пустой болтовни о политике и.т.п.)



Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Что характерно, за чайные посты с подколами и обсираниями зачастую еще и больше лайков ставят, чем за полезные в основной секции.


Ну как бы так и есть. 
Если каждый будет показывать свой "статус", то тогда будет полный финиш.


----------



## ikeamen

узбагойтесь. вернули.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Да тема обсуждения уже про другое...


----------



## ikeamen

а, пасиб. а то я уже не читаю..


----------



## Baumgarten

Evrasia 99911 said:


> ^^
> Я могу привести простой пример того, что человек на форуме нифига не делая получает огромное кол-во лайков.
> -Сидя и зарабатывая лайки в чайной.
> 
> Человек не принимает *НИКАКОГО участия в тематической части форума*, но активно зарабатывает лайки в чайной.


этот человек я! :lol: из 997 лайков в чайной штук ~900 заработал :nuts:

но! в строительных темах тоже полно флуда. в польском форуме, как мне показалось, вообще один флуд и ничего больше :lol: там во многих темах замучаешься пока найдёшь какие-нибудь фотографии сабжа :nuts:

в екатеринбургской секции тоже флуд процветает, причём даже фотофлуд. достаточно зайти в их ветку Сити, чтобы удостоверится.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Казнить!)


----------



## P0ezhai

Фотофлуд это отлично


----------



## Takohashi

Baumgarten said:


> этот человек я!


А я подумал, что речь об Ysh'е...

Практической пользы от текущей реализации лайков нет никакой. Чтобы от них действительно был хоть какой-то толк, достаточно соблюсти всего лишь два элементарных условия:
1. Позволить лайкать только тем пользователям, которые написали на форуме определённое кол-во сообщений (например, 50-100);
2. Позволять пользователям лайкать строго ограниченное кол-во раз в день (например, десять).
В результате, это сделает лайки на вес золота и каждый пользователь уже будет думать — стоит ли лайкать тот или иной пост или нет. А также лишит возможности накрутить из-под других аккаунтов.

Ну и да, дислайки тоже не помешали бы — по сильно отрицательной кармочке легко идентифицируются тролли.

ps Когда уже откроют «Украину»??!


----------



## msasha_65

Takohashi said:


> ....
> 
> ps Когда уже откроют «Украину»??!


Для этого должны быть соблюдены следующие условия:
1) Когда там снова начнёт происходить что-то интересное (а оно начнёт).
Без этого там все разговоры скатываются в унылый хохлосрач, который на самом деле никому не нужен
2) Если при этом у меня будет время, желание и настроение, чтобы следить за порядком в треде. Без постоянного, неусыпного надзора там все разговоры скатываются в унылый хохлосрач, который на самом деле никому не нужен

Пока что "Украина" закрыта на неопределённое время, и просьбы об открытии треда впредь будут оставаться безответными. Даже и не старайтесь.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Takohashi said:


> А я подумал, что речь об Ysh'е...


Бинго.


----------



## Takohashi

msasha_65 said:


> Если при этом у меня будет время, желание и настроение, чтобы следить за порядком в треде.


Я канеш понимаю, что подобной логикой «Нет человека — нет проблемы» вы полностью оправдываете своё описание под ником, но всё же. Думаю, куда целесообразней было бы принимать меры против конкретных нарушителей порядка. Потому как закрыт один топик из-за срачей, а потом закрывается другой топик из-за срачей, в которых принимали участие те же самые персонажи.


----------



## Siberian

Takohashi said:


> Я канеш понимаю, что подобной логикой «Нет человека — нет проблемы» вы полностью оправдываете своё описание под ником, но всё же. Думаю, куда целесообразней было бы принимать меры против конкретных нарушителей порядка. Потому как закрыт один топик из-за срачей, а потом закрывается другой топик из-за срачей, в которых принимали участие те же самые персонажи.


Угу, к половине обитателей топика.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Фильтровать? Назначить нового модератора?  :troll:


----------



## ED9M

Siberian said:


> Угу, к половине обитателей топика.


Да , та тема при мало-мальски активном модерировании и минимальных карах и то половина народа в бриг утянет , но Итальянцев нужно обгонять ))).


----------



## ED9M

Когда в Волгоградской ветке БУДЕТ ПОДРАЗДЕЛЫ ВОЛЖСКИЙ и ИНФРАСТРУКТУРА???!!!

Блин в регионах с модераторами все секции подразделены и можно всё легко найти.


----------



## xfury

Да много где нужна реструктуризация, не знаю чего ждут.


----------



## ED9M

У вас так вообще , городков 5 локомотивят и требуют подразделов.
Волгодонск , Таганрог ,Сальск , Батайск и Новочеркасск + Инфраструктура.


----------



## xfury

У нас и комплексное строительство выделять надо.
Многое надо и многим.


----------



## Chimer

Небольшой запоздалый оффтоп к лайко-обсуждению:

Из всех форумах, которые мне доводилось видеть за свою интернет жизнь, самыми чистыми, конструктивными, и приятными для общения были форумы с продвинутой и взаимосвязанной системой рангов и кармы.
Троллей на таких форумах практически нет, поскольку там даже модерация по сути не нужна - пост не понравился 2-3 старожилам с прокачанной кармой, они минуснули - человечек автоматом улетел в рид-онли мод на несколько дней. Модератор зашел через час - а уже все, тишина и порядок  Завсегдатаи тоже предпочитают не раздувать скандалы и выяснения отношений, поскольку если начнется "война минусов" - пострадает карма у всех, а кому оно надо? 

В общем, цветовая дифференциация штанов - к сожалению один из немногих эффективных способов поддержания порядка в человеческих коллективах, в условиях интернета - практически единственный.


----------



## NickNN

Chimer said:


> Небольшой запоздалый оффтоп к лайко-обсуждению:
> 
> Из всех форумах, которые мне доводилось видеть за свою интернет жизнь, самыми чистыми, конструктивными, и приятными для общения были форумы с продвинутой и взаимосвязанной системой рангов и кармы.


Здесь это не нужно самим модераторам: клоунов типа newrussian, dostum, fundator, и пр. они не банят просто потехи ради. Возможность глумиться над юродивыми им важнее чистоты и порядка.


----------



## Shwed

Chimer said:


> В общем, цветовая дифференциация штанов - к сожалению один из немногих эффективных способов поддержания порядка в человеческих коллективах, в условиях интернета - практически единственный.


Фашизм


----------



## petersgriff

NickNN said:


> Здесь это не нужно самим модераторам: клоунов типа newrussian, dostum, fundator, и пр. они не банят просто потехи ради. Возможность глумиться над юродивыми им важнее чистоты и порядка.


Не в обиду модератором, но +1. Безотносительно к перечисленным персонажам.


----------



## Ysh

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Бинго.


ну и неправда
я в фотосекции репортажи выкладываю о путешествиях
конкурировать с вами по части фоток Сити и прочих строек я давно для себя счел нерациональным.
к тому же хорошая камера у меня недавно только появилась


----------



## xfury

Мы бы и рады были забанить, но правила то они не нарушают. А нести бред в чайной - так это все мы горазды.


----------



## Ysh

xfury said:


> Мы бы и рады были забанить, но правила то они не нарушают. А нести бред в чайной - так это все мы горазды.


Пусть несут! Российскому форуму сообщений прибавляют.
Лучше баньте хамов и матерщинников, ну или хотя бы садите их в бриг охолонуть:cheers:


----------



## msasha_65

Ysh said:


> Пусть несут! Российскому форуму сообщений прибавляют.
> Лучше баньте хамов и матерщинников, ну или хотя бы садите их в бриг охолонуть:cheers:


Так мы именно так и делаем, вообще-то. 
Зоопарк не трогаем, а хамы либо сидят в перманентном бриге, либо сразу банятся без лишних разговоров.


----------



## NickNN

msasha_65 said:


> Так мы именно так и делаем, вообще-то.
> Зоопарк не трогаем, а хамы либо сидят в перманентном бриге, либо сразу банятся без лишних разговоров.


Вот, пожалуйста, забаньте хама и матерщиника


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

Что-то часто мне стал форум такое выдавать при попытке отправить сообщение:


> Mensaje de vBulletin
> 
> Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.
> 
> If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


----------



## coth

Возможно ты пытаешься ответить в тему спустя часы после того как открыл её?


----------



## Aleksandr.ul

*Уважаемые модераторы, прошу Вашего внимания к вопросу выделения города Ульяновска в отдельную ветку на Российском форуме, по мнению многочисленного коллектива города Ульяновска и всем кто принимает участие в развитии Ульяновских тем считают, что Ульяновск достоин отдельной ветки, со своей стороны мы будем активно способствовать дальнейшему продвижению и развитию тематики г. Ульяновска и форума в целом. Спасибо за внимание!*

В целях лучшего понимания происходящего и по советам форумчан добавлю данные:

Статистика раздела "Общий региональный форум" (Инкубатор) от Krosh

А также данные которые делал сам:-
Статистика по итогам всего 2013 года:










Статистика по итогам месяца - Январь 2014 года


----------



## [email protected]

Aleksandr.ul said:


> Уважаемые модераторы, прошу Вашего внимания к вопросу выделения города Ульяновска в отдельную ветку на Российском форуме, по мнению многочисленного коллектива города Ульяновска и всем кто принимает участие в развитии Ульяновских тем считают, что Ульяновск достоин отдельной ветки, со своей стороны мы будем активно способствовать дальнейшему продвижению и развитию тематики г. Ульяновска и форума в целом. Спасибо за внимание!


*Aleksandr.ul*, можно сделать/привести ранее сделанную статистику по своему разделу для наглядности, выложить ее в подкрепление к просьбе. Ульяновские темы сейчас пошли вперед и по контенту, и по скорости роста, так держать, соседи! :cheers2:


----------



## osmant

а у меня прям мечта - чтобы Ярославль в отдельную ветку выделили... но видимо, мечтать мне еще долго придется.


----------



## vartal

osmant said:


> а у меня прям мечта - чтобы Ярославль в отдельную ветку выделили... но видимо, мечтать мне еще долго придется.


А чего ты так к Ярославлю неравнодушен?


----------



## osmant

писал уже много раз. лень делать это каждый следующий...


----------



## Hager86

Ярославлю тогда тоже выделите отдельную тему :bow:


----------



## ALEXEJ

Hager86 said:


> Ярославлю тогда тоже выделите отдельную тему :bow:


для этого имеются понятные требования - наличие нескольких резидентов + развитие тем региона


----------



## osmant

Это да, с "резидентами" у них пока откровенно слабо. Зато темы за последние пару лет начинают множиться и развиваться, что лично меня очень радует!


----------



## vartal

osmant said:


> писал уже много раз. лень делать это каждый следующий...


А этот пост не лень было писать? Можно было бы и исключение сделать.


----------



## Hager86

Вот ветка ЧЕБОКСАРЫ СТРОИТЕЛЬСТВО сдесь на форуме так просто чтоб фотки выкладывать. останется в инкубаторе на всегда. Все из-за того что там есть форум НА-СВЯЗИ


----------



## vartal

Hager86 said:


> Вот ветка ЧЕБОКСАРЫ СТРОИТЕЛЬСТВО сдесь на форуме так просто чтоб фотки выкладывать. останется в инкубаторе на всегда. Все из-за того что там есть форум НА-СВЯЗИ


Спасибо за ваш хороший русский язык. Так приятно встретить грамотного человека - их ныне стало так мало...


----------



## Kogan

На попытку разместить сообщение вылезло:


> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 11544 seconds.


----------



## flatron

а не добавить ли прямую ссылку с российского форума на узбекский?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3617

практически 100% постов там на русском. Во всяком случае по Ташкенту
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=603444&page=2


----------



## vegorv

Aleksandr.ul said:


> Статистика по итогам месяца - Январь 2014 года


ну вы даете!


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

Емкость ящика для личных сообщений не собираются увеличивать?


----------



## xerx

Зачем???


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

xerx said:


> Зачем???


чтобы не заниматься его постоянной чисткой. 250 сообщений - неудобно мало.


----------



## Olh

Личка не работает. Жуть!! 10 раз пытался отправить сообщение, ответ один:



> An error occurred.
> 
> Sorry, the page you are looking for is currently unavailable.
> Please try again later.
> 
> If you are the system administrator of this resource then you should check the error log for details.
> 
> Faithfully yours, nginx.


----------



## N-sky

Olh said:


> Личка не работает. Жуть!! 10 раз пытался отправить сообщение, ответ один:


Пытался отредактировать пост, несколько раз выдало тоже самое. Так и не вышло с ним, а соседний тоже свой же без проблем поправил.


----------



## alley cat

N-sky said:


> Пытался отредактировать пост, несколько раз выдало тоже самое. Так и не вышло с ним, а соседний тоже свой же без проблем поправил.


В постах в которых много букв - в больших постах, выдает такую ошибку. Не в первый раз уже, в прошлом году бывали такие моменты.


----------



## gorkill

alley cat said:


> В постах в которых много букв - в больших постах, выдает такую ошибку. Не в первый раз уже, в прошлом году бывали такие моменты.


Плохо, что не поддается редактированию, например, список 20+. Уже 2 дня.


----------



## vartal

Видимо, пора обновления делать.


----------



## Demisgr77

А что если они попросят пожертвования? :uh:


----------



## Ritmo-F

Кто не жлоб тот пожертвует.


----------



## Nastel

С рекламы должно им хватать


----------



## Sicmaggot

Отстраните от модерирования *Kostya-81*, удаляет темы, закрывает, переходит на личности и творит полный беспредел. Объясните ему, что он тут не главный и не хозяин.


----------



## vegorv

ужас


----------



## Kogan

Подлайкивание вышло на новый уровень - для этого создаются спец.юзеры:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1129378
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1133131
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1133138
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1133149

Хотя может это просто душевно-больные люди, запавшие на конкретную персону.


----------



## Contr

Интересно, как этот феномен прокомментирует Найтситидрим...


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Пролистал уже 100 страниц лайков НСД, и пришёл к выводу, что это боты юзера - forumaniac (выпелен)


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Может сам *НСД* ответит, что за ахтунг...? (36 страниц)


----------



## roi95

Ужас.


----------



## xfury

Ох уж эти фанаты..


----------



## Nastel

Собственно, зачем вообще набивать себе лайки? "Пиписьками" мериться?


----------



## Evgeni60rus

Как вставить видео на форум?


----------



## Ritmo-F

Смотря с чего.
Если с Ютуба то:
Из ссылки на видео между тегами *(youtube)(/youtube)* только скобки вместо полукруглых должны быть такими *[][/]*
вставляется часть до знака *=*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIt3fP_8zJo
В данном случае такая *XIt3fP_8zJo*

Получается *(youtube)XIt3fP_8zJo(/youtube)* только скобки заменить на *[][/]*


----------



## Evgeni60rus

Спасибо большое


----------



## gorkill

gorkill said:


> Не думаю, что это правильно. Не знаю, как другие темы, но Украину надо сейчас модерировать обязательно- там весь пакет нарушений Правил.


Мне непонятно- Сиб лайкнул этот пост, значит будет модерировать? Или это должен делать другой модератор? Сейчас ситуация как в самой Украине.


----------



## Siberian

Я лайкнул, потому что я согласен с этой позицией, но модерировать эту тему я не буду, потому что делал это много раз, но помогает только закрытие.
Я тему не открывал, пусть несут ответственность те, кто открыл.


----------



## msasha_65

gorkill said:


> Мне непонятно- Сиб лайкнул этот пост, значит будет модерировать? Или это должен делать другой модератор? Сейчас ситуация как в самой Украине.


Тред модерируется по мере возможности сразу несколькими модераторами.
Поскольку никто из нас не находится на зарплате, мы не можем мониторить его круглосуточно, хотя и стараемся.
К сожалению, бывают периоды времени, когда никто из модераторов не заглядывает в тред, а там тем временем уже успели настрочить несколько страниц. По понятным причинам, читать всё это (= тратить своё личное время) не всегда интересно. Так что я допускаю, что там могут присутствовать некоторые не вполне корректные высказывания.

Прошу отнестись к этому с пониманием.

Ситуация пока складывается экстраординарная, и наши пользователи также не могут оставаться равнодушными к происходящему.
Именно с целью возможности высказать своё мнение тред и остаётся открытым. Для всех. (почти для всех).

Как только ситуация на Украине нормализуется, тред незамедлительно будет закрыт (т.е., приведён в своё обычное состояние).


----------



## ED9M

*msasha_65* - последний абзац конечно супер ))) . надежды на закрытие есть ?


----------



## Объемный

Вот с Курском на этом форуме очень слабо с равитием темы.


----------



## alley cat

Не работают , только с пятерки шрифт увеличивается.


----------



## QN

Всё же в теме "Демография" можно было применить конкретные меры к форумчанам или выпилить конкретные посты, а не закрывать её.


----------



## AutoUnion

alley cat said:


> Не работают , только с пятерки шрифт увеличивается.




работает но как-то по другому


----------



## alley cat

AutoUnion said:


> работает но как-то по другому


Вообще ни как.


----------



## Domashniy

А если так?


----------



## director spb

Разрешите обратиться к администратору форума: 

а когда появится федеральный округ "Крым"?

И возможно ли перекинуть существующие темы по Севастополю сюда?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

director spb said:


> а когда появится федеральный округ "Крым"?


Никогда. Т.к. форум американский международный, то перенос/создание раздела Крыма и Севастополя в РФ секции не будет в ближайшее время.


----------



## Baumgarten

в принципе можно эту тему наполнять

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1715774

думаю модераторы против не будут


----------



## Accel

Сколько ж развелось-то таких, у кого ни единого поста в крымской секции, но нестерпимый зуд в пятой точке по вопросу её переноса :lol:


----------



## Alex_64

Accel said:


> Сколько ж развелось-то таких, у кого ни единого поста в крымской секции, но нестерпимый зуд в пятой точке по вопросу её переноса :lol:


Хочется так, чтобы на форуме гармонировало всё


----------



## Kostya-81

^^
Вообще тема "Крым" в разделе "Юг и Северный Кавказ" уже есть :lol:
Только в таком виде она годится только для мусорки. Если бы крымчане сами хотели "переезда" в Российский форум, то ИМХО такой вариант на данный момент был бы самым приемлемым: пока в виде тем в южном разделе, а потом возможно и подраздел будет. Не верится мне, что в обозримом будущем крымский раздел перенесут "целиком" к нам. А так и овцы целы, и волки сыты: кто не признаёт произошедших перемен - пожалуйста, есть раздел в украинском форуме, те крымчане, которые действительно считают себя россиянами могут писать у нас, в своих темах (даже не в инкубаторе). То, что будет иметь место дублирование, нестрашно - всё равно там и там будут свои читатели  Главное, чтобы российская версия "крымского ССЦ" не оказалась изначально загаженной политическими распрями...


----------



## Singidunum

director spb said:


> Разрешите обратиться к администратору форума:
> 
> а когда появится федеральный округ "Крым"?
> 
> И возможно ли перекинуть существующие темы по Севастополю сюда?


Как "Федеральный округ Крым" наверно никогда. Но я предложил открыть раздел "Крымский полуостров" и ксерокопировать ветки из украинского форума. После этого пусть каждому писать там где ему лично удобнее. Я все четко выложил, условия и причины, администрация согласилась, сначала и вы тоже, но потом когда вы потребовали назвать раздел не географически (п-ов) а политически (ФО) все пропало. Что есть, то есть.


----------



## Siberian

Потребовали? Кто требовал то?
По-моему, все согласились на эти условия.


----------



## msasha_65

^^
Совершенно очевидно, что некоторые представители администрации просто не поняли, да и не захотели понять того, что было предложено. 
И вообще разговор шёл совершенно о другом, но был каким-то мистическим образом завязан на Крым и в результате всё было спущено на тормозах.

Думаю, что через какое-то весьма непродолжительное время вопрос так или иначе решится сам собой.

Гугль, если что, уже признал Крым в составе России...


----------



## Singidunum

Siberian said:


> Потребовали? Кто требовал то?
> По-моему, все согласились на эти условия.


Ну я не знаю если тут что-то теряется в переводе но вы сказали что Крым надо добавить к разделу "Южный и Северокавказкий Федеральные Округа".

А то на что все согласились это был практичный компромисс открыть новый раздел Крымский полуостров - вне политики и без признания но все таки это была бы возможность de facto писать о Крыме на русском форуме. Настаивая на политическом включению Крыма как федерального округа РФ в состав этого форума все пропало потому что конечно западные и украинские администраторы и модераторы никогда не согласятся a и честно говоря ни я в этом не вижу вообще абсолютно никакого компромисса. Надо найти середину которая и нашлась в моем предложении но потом когда я уже начал писать о технической имплементации не знаю откуда появилась идея о федеральних округах и все затормозилось.


----------



## coth

Singidunum said:


> Как "Федеральный округ Крым" наверно никогда. Но я предложил открыть раздел "Крымский полуостров" и ксерокопировать ветки из украинского форума. После этого пусть каждому писать там где ему лично удобнее. Я все четко выложил, условия и причины, администрация согласилась, сначала и вы тоже, но потом когда вы потребовали назвать раздел не географически (п-ов) а политически (ФО) все пропало. Что есть, то есть.


Я уже говорил как будет – раздел "Крым" в Южно-северо-кавказском форуме. К чему мы пришли, так это к тому, что будет это не сейчас, а позже. Нет смысла спешить. Будут ли скопированы темы – это тоже бует решаться потом. Но если кто-то хочет быстрее переехать, то может создавать и поддерживать новые темы в инкубаторе уже сейчас.


----------



## Singidunum

coth said:


> Я уже говорил как будет – раздел "Крым" в Южно-северо-кавказском форуме.


Если администрация с чем то не согласна, говорит что так будет это не имеет смысля так как это точно не будет. Надо понять что в этом вопросе есть и противоположные стороны - украинские модераторы и западные администраторы и тут стучать кулаком по столу не поможет. Это и к украинским модераторам тоже, но справедливости ради они и не стучали возможные фразы типа "Ветки про Крым будут только и исключительно в украинском форуме". Значит фразы типа "будет вот так" когда с этим не все согласны никак не помогут и ничего изменять. Наоборот будет только одно - не ища компромисс очевидно ситуация не изменится и будет то что Крым останет только в украинском форуме. Из за чего? Из за бессмысленной суеты теряется возможность для Крымчан желающих обсуждать свои города в российском разделе и создаются трудные условия для модераторов так-как люди различних взглядов останутся в одном месте где будут постоянно ссорится вместо того чтобы обсуждать строительство. Мне это непонятно, тоже непонятно почему сначала согласились с географическо-отдельным предложением и только потом предъявили идею о федеральних округах.


----------



## ikeamen

msasha_65 said:


> Гугль, если что, уже признал Крым в составе России...


И на maps.google.ca?


----------



## msasha_65

ikeamen said:


> И на maps.google.ca?


Да.









https://www.google.com/maps/@47.3331297,35.4777121,5z


----------



## coth

1. Не мешают же.
2. Ближе к июню посмотрим. А пока могут вести новые темы, если хочется быть в этом форуме.


----------



## AutoUnion

ancov said:


> Coth, предлагаю:
> 1. Убрать ссылку на украинский форум ввиду отсутствия ссылки на наш.


Так они вроде из СНГ ещё не вышли  
Наоборот надо ещё поставить ссылки на Армению и Узбекистан!!


----------



## NickNN

mr. MyXiN said:


> При переносе темы будут только в форуме одной страны. А при копировании темы будут и на Украинском и на Российском форуме, а пользователи сами будут выбирать где писать.


А модерировать кто будет? Смогут ли протоукры банить за то, что писано у нас и скопировано к ним?


----------



## NickNN

coth said:


> 2. Ближе к июню посмотрим. А пока могут вести новые темы, если хочется быть в этом форуме.


Причем тут хочется/не хочется? Крым это Россия, и должен быть в этом форуме. 

PS. И все же, если поднимать вопрос "хочется", то 99% пользователей нашего форума хотят, чтобы Крым был здесь, но наше руководство, жалующееся, что в России деспотат, само весьма автократично.


----------



## beaver-hero

ancov said:


> Coth, предлагаю:
> 1. Убрать ссылку на украинский форум ввиду отсутствия ссылки на наш.


а что мы от этого выиграем?


----------



## Accel

ancov said:


> Coth, предлагаю:
> 1. Убрать ссылку на украинский форум


То-то они обрадуются :cheers:


----------



## Aleksandr.ul

coth said:


> Структурой российского форума занимаюсь я, учитывая пожелания и предложения других модераторов


А скажите пожалуйста, Вам никакие пожелания и предложения модераторы не высказывали по поводу Ульяновска???


----------



## selezian

Не разобрался куда писать, решил ляпнуть тут, простите если не к месту, но имеется орфографическая ошибка в "Южный и Северокавказкий Федеральные Округа". 

В слове Северокавказ*С*кий пропущена буква С.
В Оригинале он вообще "Северо-Кавказский".


----------



## SAE United

В Инкубаторе посты топика РЫБИНСК можно добавить в основной строительный топик РЫБИНСК | Строительство автор первого топика когда его создавал видимо не нашел тот основной и создал дублирующий. Лучше их объединить чтобы люди не путались куда писать.


----------



## roi95

У меня вчера вечером ломка была, пока форум не работал.


----------



## SAE United

У меня тут интернет йота (вышка ближайшая сломалась) 5 дней не работал, вот это была ломка 

Зато и дела все переделал, и на пляже позагорал, и с девушками познакомился, жизнь без интернета тоже прекрасна 

P.S. По поводу выделения новых городов в отдельные форумы никакой информации нет, когда будет ближайший апдейт форума?


----------



## Hager86

ЧТО СФОРУМОМ ТВОРИЛОСЬ? 3 дня ниработал


----------



## msasha_65

Hager86 said:


> ЧТО СФОРУМОМ ТВОРИЛОСЬ? 3 дня ниработал


Ну, преувеличивать-то не надо. 
Не работал сначала день, потом немного поработал, потом чуть больше суток снова не работал.
И не факт, что снова не упадёт.

Вот тут некоторое объяснение случившегося:
https://twitter.com/DaiTengu/status/470610874022252544


----------



## Hager86

msasha_65 said:


> Ну, преувеличивать-то не надо.
> Не работал сначала день, потом немного поработал, потом чуть больше суток снова не работал.
> И не факт, что снова не упадёт.
> 
> Вот тут некоторое объяснение случившегося:
> https://twitter.com/DaiTengu/status/470610874022252544


Я ни приувеличиваю, Только в воскресенье страница Российского форума загружалась с перебоями может с утра и работал, но я низнаю.


----------



## Teamsky

сейчас тоже перебои


----------



## alley cat

Teamsky said:


> сейчас тоже перебои


У меня то форум загружается, то такая вот штуковина:


----------



## vartal

Ай, родимый ты наш, ожил-таки...


----------



## Roman1994

у меня тут чуть ли инфаркт микарда не случился


----------



## @rtem

Roman1994 said:


> у меня тут чуть ли инфаркт микарда не случился


а я столько дел успел переделать!:cheers:


----------



## @rebus

Я вообще радуюсь когда у меня интернет полностью пропадает. Потому как можно сделать много интересного.
Но так как интернет выбивало только во время урагана.
Поэтому и не знаю, что лучше. "Сделать много интересного" или ураган посмотреть.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Форум снова падает? В опере не отображаются картинки (аватары/фотки/лайки/пиктограммы сообщений) и всё оч. медленно работает. В хроме всё, вроде бы, нормально работает.


----------



## Ваня

обидно будет если слетит окончательно, хороший форум


----------



## Termo

Пришлось тоже качать хром, хотя всегда была только опера.


----------



## Termo

Всё, теперь и в опере всё отображается.


----------



## SAE United

Надеюсь они бекап базы данных регулярно делают. Это самое ценное, если она есть всё остальное восстановить не проблема.

Да и скрипт текущий мне нравится, жаль будет если перейдут на что-то другое.


----------



## Hager86

Форум конкретно стал зависать. Они будут что нибудь делать?


----------



## coth

Ну так делают - CloudFlare. Хоть что-то даёт. А вообще просто подождать пока детки наиграются.


----------



## @rebus

Интересно, а на сколько хорошо защищён форум этих зелёных человечков, кроме как тоже cloudflare. 
Больше похоже на то, что это взрослые, но с больным воображением и мыслями, не наигравшиеся в плохих Бетманов и Джокеров одновременно. Возомнивших из себя LulzSec, а на самом деле являющимися дегенератами использующими простые и уже давно избитые методы.

Одно только видео с заживо сожённым щенком, уже даёт минимальное представление о контингенте и политике их форума. И куда только минкомсвязи европейские власти смотрят hno: ...швейцарские, как я понимаю.


----------



## ikeamen

ты о каком форуме?


----------



## @rebus

ikeamen said:


> ты о каком форуме?


О том, где эти грёбанные чудики, что наш форум ДДоСили, тусуются

Ссылку давать не буду, сомнительный форум, с сомнительным наполнением, испаноязычный, да и там большинство тем закрытые, только для своих.
Тем более и скорее всего, нельзя на тот сайт ссылки давать. :dunno:


----------



## Demisgr77

Можно как страховочный вариант на SSP перебираться. Там вообще пока неизведанное поле, Российской ветки вообще нет.


----------



## **RS**

coth said:


> 2. Ближе к июню посмотрим..


Июнь настал


----------



## ikeamen

не везде


----------



## vartal

Kogan said:


> Если хотите русский - ищите язык для нужной версии форума и может быть его даже поставят.


Чувствуется, что русский в ближайшее время, даже при появившейся возможности, здесь навряд ли появиться...


coth said:


> Как говорилось - до перехода на новый движок ничего ставится не будет.


А известно ли хотя бы примерное время наступления этого счастливейшего события?


coth said:


> Ну так делают - CloudFlare. Хоть что-то даёт.


А что это за штука вообще такая?


ikeamen said:


> не везде


Приезжайте в столицу загорать.


----------



## Demisgr77

Удобно было бы добавить в панель сообщения кнопку YouTube, чтоб автоматически код писал. Потом, надо добавить поддержку многих видео хостингов особенно Русских, Яндекс, рутуб, VK. 
Ещё можно сделать чтоб панорамы гугла можно было выставлять прямо в сообщение на форуме, и вертеть панораму прямо в сообщении. 
Вот что не надо менять это ту эргономику которая сейчас существует, ибо все очень привыкли и неудобно будет когда все поменяется. 
Насчет дизайна, сейчас в тренде минимализм, так что все может стать 2-дешным, и моноцветным, как тот же "вконтакте" или новый ios.


----------



## ikeamen

про присную кнопочку Ютюб уже не одно десятилетие на форуме говорится. 
не вижу ничего иного как только религия в качестве причины чтобы ее не добавлять.


----------



## msasha_65

Demisgr77 said:


> .... Потом, надо добавить поддержку многих видео хостингов особенно Русских, Яндекс, рутуб, VK.
> ...


Рутуб:










11afce87a9f568dd0a7b669ed8d363c6

Ещё куча всего, чего можно вставить:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## Kogan

А есть техническая возможность закрыть доступ ново-юзерам в чайную до достижения, скажем, 100 постов или пары месяцев "стажа"?


----------



## Siberian

Kogan said:


> А есть техническая возможность закрыть доступ ново-юзерам в чайную до достижения, скажем, 100 постов или пары месяцев "стажа"?


Да, было бы очень полезно для защиты от наплыва любителей флуда.


----------



## Accel

Для этого хватит административных мер, как у поляков и в некоторых других форумах.


----------



## roi95

xfury said:


> Интересно сколько раз нужно говорить, что вопрос решен уже. В начале июля будет все, и новые регионы и подсекции там гле вопрос стоит.


Саратову подсекции не забудьте выделить. Реально, неудобно уже копаться в куче тем. И Энгельс отдельной подсекцией.


----------



## ED9M

Эх , жалко , что в нашем быстроростущем разделе нет вице-админа.


----------



## xfury

msasha_65 said:


> icard:


Что за рукалицовство, де юре это так.


----------



## xfury

roi95 said:


> Саратову подсекции не забудьте выделить. Реально, неудобно уже копаться в куче тем. И Энгельс отдельной подсекцией.


А что вам надо?
ЗАявки подавайте пока не поздно


----------



## Объемный

Орел Тулу Курск Белгород Калугу Липецк Брянск Смоленск Пензу Тамбов выдедить из Инкубатора в Центр из савера надо занятся поиском новостроек в Архангельске и в Воркуте вот они вообще отсутсвуют на SSC Сыктывкара помоему тоже нет на SSC и вот Архангельск Воркуту Сыктывкар Вологду Кострому Иваново и Ярославль можно вообще зделать под форум Северо восток Европейской России как Северо Запад Санкт Петербург и Ленинградская область.Чебоксары и Саранск в Повольжье и не забуте про Тверь его можно в Центр вот моя и есть заявка своему Ростовскому Модератору.


----------



## Объемный

И еще есть болезненые теретории не попавшие на этот форум так это Магадан и Магаданская область Сахалин с Южно Сахалинском Камчатка с Петропавловском Камчатским их еще SSC не освоил а Аласку можно Американцем отдать.


----------



## Sinegorie

Объемный;115122409 said:


> И еще есть болезненые теретории не попавшие на этот форум так это Магадан и Магаданская область Сахалин с Южно Сахалинском Камчатка с Петропавловском Камчатским их еще SSC не освоил а Аласку можно Американцем отдать.


Они здесь.


----------



## Alex_64

xfury said:


> А что вам надо?
> ЗАявки подавайте пока не поздно


В какой форме и куда?


----------



## xfury

Сюда в свободной


----------



## **RS**

^^в таком случае я надеюсь, что заявка от Севастополя и Крыма будет удовлетворена.


----------



## roi95

xfury said:


> А что вам надо?
> ЗАявки подавайте пока не поздно


Ром, мы сейчас обсуждаем этот вопрос в нашей чайной. Каков крайний срок подачи предложений?


----------



## Hager86

еще раз напишу, сделать новые подразделы в Тюменской области ХМАО и ЯНАО, или только ХМАО


----------



## AutoUnion

xfury said:


> Ну фиг его знает, Крым то - это Украина для всего мира..


Большинству в мире пофиг где Крым, тем более что довольно много народу в мире кто считает Украину частью России


----------



## xfury

roi95 said:


> Ром, мы сейчас обсуждаем этот вопрос в нашей чайной. Каков крайний срок подачи предложений?


Ну думаю до 1-го числа надо успеть.


----------



## ancov

Думаю замутить глобальную чистку "Чайной". Для затравки закрыл темы "Белоруссия" и "Прибалтика".


----------



## AutoUnion

ancov said:


> Думаю замутить глобальную чистку "Чайной". Для затравки закрыл темы "Белоруссия" и "Прибалтика".


А чем тебе прибалтика-то неугодила? После вечного бана "Оранжа" и 5 его реинкарнаций там вполне цивилизованные споры.


----------



## ikeamen

AutoUnion said:


> А чем тебе прибалтика-то неугодила?


федеральный округ под нее готовят наверное


----------



## Kogan

Украину тоже как-то закрывали, и во что это все вылилось для форума и мира? )


----------



## AutoUnion

ikeamen said:


> федеральный округ под нее готовят наверное


Округ? Вилейский , Ревельский и Рижские районы Калининградской области.


----------



## alley cat

Заметил что сейчас подключать SSC, стало и на Сингапур, раньше только Америка была.


----------



## SAE United

Поменяйте название этого топика

Сейчас: *"ЯРОСЛАВЛЬ | ЖК на ул. Рыбинская | 4-9э | строится"

*Сделайте:* "**ЯРОСЛАВЛЬ | ЖК на ул. Рыбинская | 4-9э | построен"*


----------



## Alex_64

SAE United said:


> Поменяйте название этого топика
> 
> Сейчас: *"ЯРОСЛАВЛЬ | ЖК на ул. Рыбинская | 4-9э | строится"
> 
> *Сделайте:* "**ЯРОСЛАВЛЬ | ЖК на ул. Рыбинская | 4-9э | построен"*


Для таких дел лучше писать в личку модераторам своей ветки)


----------



## SAE United

Пожалуй да. Возьму на заметку.


----------



## Nastel

Может быть еще не поздно попросить что-то для себя?
Кто-то с Воронежа уже как-то просил подраздел для "Построено". Если это невозможно, то хотя бы подраздел "Инфраструктура" нам дайте.
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## kakdali

А где тема из фотораздела про элитные дома? Там пять страниц тем только?


----------



## Hager86

Что-то снова skyscrapercity подыхать стал


----------



## Contr

Восстановился)


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Снова DDoSят


----------



## Accel

mr. MyXiN said:


> Снова DDoSят


Не похоже, облачная прокладка-то работает. Скорее, в серверах ССЦ проблема.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Accel said:


> Не похоже.


Тут вся инфа - https://twitter.com/DaiTengu/with_replies


----------



## Askario

Следующий ЧМ наш. Будем ли мы делать какой-то отдельный подраздел, как у Бразилии?


----------



## сырно бака

Удивляет что форум с такой посещаемостью так часто падает.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Форум заиптыл, - Ну сколько ещё лагать будет?....


----------



## Teamsky

Askario said:


> Следующий ЧМ наш. Будем ли мы делать какой-то отдельный подраздел, как у Бразилии?


Надо!


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Не проще ли создать раздел, внутри которого будут ссылки на треды стадионов? Знаете, как с перемещенными тредами. Тогда никаких дублирований тем не будет.


----------



## roi95

Ээээ, а где "Украина"-то?hno:


----------



## @rtem

Верните Украину! Она еще не наша, чтобы в общей ветке тему заводить!
:madwife:


----------



## roi95

Удалили, похоже. И постов теперь у нас намного меньше, чем у итальянцев. Видимо, из-за неё.


----------



## Shwed

Будем в этой теме Украину обсуждать.


----------



## ikeamen

украинское нытье уже и до администраторов форума докатилось?


----------



## forzen

Модераторы. Если не можете восстановить тему "Украина", то запилите хотя бы тред для вопросов на сей инциндент, а то народ волнуется, отправляется в бриги, а пр-во молчит)


----------



## megajack

Я видел немало сообществ, которые загнулись после того как модераторы начали молча теперь многолетних юзеров и произвольные топики и избегали объяснений.

Собссно сититауэрс так и не взлетел в том числе именно по этой причине - когда он только открылся тупорылые его владельцы зачем-то удаляли ссылки на ССЦ из постов (кто помнит, тот помнит). В итоге ломанувшиеся туда было здешние юзеры плюнули и ушли. Кто-то остался, но тот форум и доныне влачит жалкое существование. Было бы очень жаль, если бы это комьюнити также убили бы.

В общем ждем развернутого комментария от модераторов.


----------



## ALEXEJ

как-бэ намекают :hmm:









ссыль картинки заменяется на звездочки :nuts:
короче, это Форотроллс (по латыни, есссно) они взяли ответственность на себя, сейчас было официальное заявление с картинкой человека-жабы, топчащей скайскрепер своей ластой ... папуасы

upd ^ а-ха-ха, вот картинка, Фламби рулез )))


----------



## vartal

Что-то думается, что сегодня смысла нету заходить на форум, поскольку нереально тупит...


----------



## forzen

vartal said:


> Что-то думается, что сегодня смысла нету заходить на форум, поскольку нереально тупит...


Только рос. секция. Остальные норм пашут.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Господа, а как вы умудряетесь писать сообщения? мне пришлось потратить 20 минут, что бы 1 написать.


----------



## vartal

forzen said:


> Только рос. секция. Остальные норм пашут.


Вообще-то не только. И если не пашет, то не пашет весь форум.


----------



## megajack

Я не думаю, если бы наши модераторы сказали "так мол и так, по воле владельцев форума обсуждение таких-то тем впредь запрещаем" и внесли этот пункт в правила - кто-то всерьез обиделся бы. А без объяснений тереть все втихаря вместе с юзерами - как-то совсем некомильфо - рождает нелестные мнения о тех кто так делает молчком. Хватит играть в молчанку, глупо уже - просяните ситуацию, а?


----------



## ALEXEJ

mr. MyXiN said:


> Господа, а как вы умудряетесь писать сообщения? мне пришлось потратить 20 минут, что бы 1 написать.


минуты 2-3. 3 разных странички ССЦ поочереди тыркаю взад вперед (нано-ДДОС-ю, помогаю врагам)


----------



## mr. MyXiN

megajack said:


> Хватит играть в молчанку, глупо уже - просяните ситуацию, а?


Как бэ. 

Правда я обо всём узнал несколько позже того, как тему "скрыли". Самое "смешное", что я сидел и долго обновлял уже скрытую тему в поисках новых постов

*P.S.*

Скоро (не прям сейчас) всё вернётся.


----------



## ALEXEJ

Всвязи с ^^^^
предлагаю беспалевную новую гилку :* Инфо/без комментариев(с дубляжом для гугло-переводчиков)*
В гилке выкладывать ТОЛЬКО инфу - это будет заполнением инфо-вакуума, категорически отсекать комменты и всяким гостям постить в ответ первый пост гилки - ну там санкции, правила, расстрелы. Никаких диалогов, переписок, информаторы избегают собственных комментов и всяких "заповедных" слов на х и на у )) понравилась прогрессия ... Если честно, то прошлая гилка была полу-помойкой. 
Да, в ней не будет тысяч страниц, но она будет инфо-полезна всем. И поводов её закрыть не будет совсем!
Какое мнение?
ЗЫ : при реанимации "безвременно умершей" посты могут влиться туда... но честно... запарило читать тонны комментов к одному инфо-событию (( и переписки с поляками и почти поляками...


----------



## megajack

Нет, такая ветка без комментариев мгновенно превратится в помойку.


----------



## xfury

А видимо комментарии типа: "Путин зассал", "***** тупые", "Свидомитые обнаглели", "Пора вводить войска" и типа смешные демотиваторы - это нормальное обсуждение.


----------



## Ваня

@rtem said:


> Верните Украину! Она еще не наша, чтобы в общей ветке тему заводить!
> :madwife:


можно второй фронт открывать в темке про Крым и Севастополь а что, укры на него тоже претендуют)


----------



## Baumgarten1

xfury said:


> А видимо комментарии типа: "Путин зассал", "***** тупые", "Свидомитые обнаглели", "Пора вводить войска" и типа смешные демотиваторы - это нормальное обсуждение.


нам уже в принципе всё равно. мы построили свой "лунапарк"


----------



## Kostya-81

xfury said:


> А видимо комментарии типа: "Путин зассал", "***** тупые", "Свидомитые обнаглели", "Пора вводить войска" и типа смешные демотиваторы - это нормальное обсуждение.


Такое впечатление, что модераторов подменили. Ещё недавно подобные вещи их не интересовали


----------



## AutoUnion

xfury said:


> А видимо комментарии типа: "Путин зассал", "***** тупые", "Свидомитые обнаглели", "Пора вводить войска" и типа смешные демотиваторы - это нормальное обсуждение.


А какое из этих слов является нецензурным или матерным?


----------



## msasha_65

AutoUnion said:


> А какое из этих слов является нецензурным или матерным?


Все слова на букву "*х*" обычно являются нецензурным или матерными. Особенно в данном сообщении.


----------



## gorkill

Kostya-81 said:


> Такое впечатление, что модераторов подменили. Ещё недавно подобные вещи их не интересовали


Санкции?


----------



## forzen

Так а где-нибудь можно прочитать что случилось и почему топовую тему удалили?
Объяснение нужно хотя бы для того, чтобы понять чего не нужно делать в будущем?


----------



## Dimas89

xfury said:


> А в этой теме вы раньше написать не могли?


Было и в этой теме:



AlexNik said:


> ^^ Владивостокская ветка так же нуждается в делении


На что был получен ответ нашего модератора:



msasha_65 said:


> Владивостокская заявка уже давно получена, рассмотрена и одобрена.
> Всё, что от нас зависит, мы сделали.
> Другой вопрос, что не от нас зависит, как долго будут администраторы внедрять в жизнь наши пожелания - это же долгая, сложная и кропотливая работа (ну, все про это знают).
> 
> Это же касается и других предложений.
> 
> Вообщем - ждём-с.




Поскольку наш модератор читал обсуждение выделения подраздела в нашей местной чайной, я не стал лишний раз писать здесь то, что много раз обсуждалось у нас в ветке.


----------



## Tokion

Крым не дали выделить, блин.


----------



## Kostya-81

Dimas89 said:


> Так а почему не назвать тогда раздел "аспекты городской жизни"?


Согласен, я ещё давно тоже предлагал переименовать все эти подразделы в "Городскую жизнь" или что-нибудь подобное. Никто не поддержал: _"проблемы" и точка_ hno:


----------



## dars-dm

Tokion said:


> Крым не дали выделить, блин.


Наберет достаточно постов - и выделят. Темы про Косово есть и в сербском, и в албанском форумах.


----------



## Alex_64

Ребята, темы перенесут, или нам самим нужно обратиться к региональным модераторам?


----------



## raisonnable

Косово признано "цивилизованным миром".


----------



## dars-dm

raisonnable said:


> Косово признано "цивилизованным миром".


Но в Сербии тема есть!


----------



## AutoUnion

Tokion said:


> Крым не дали выделить, блин.


А кто не дал-то?

Имя, прозвище, звание , должность.............


----------



## Александр12

Вот сделал подфорумы Кемерово и Новокузнецк,а соответствующие темы туда будут перенесены или нет?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Всё со временем перенесётся, стоит только немного подождать


----------



## Siberian

Александр12;116463133 said:


> Вот сделал подфорумы Кемерово и Новокузнецк,а соответствующие темы туда будут перенесены или нет?


Готово.


----------



## Aleksandr.ul

Извините, можно два вопроса.
1. Почему сразу с страницы Российского форума нельзя сделать ссылку на Ульяновск и Ульяновскую область?
2. У нас Димитровград остался в Инкубаторе, его к нам пожалуйста перенесите. Второй по величине город области все таки. Спасибо за внимание.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Aleksandr.ul said:


> Извините, можно два вопроса.


1. Позже будет ссылка на главной
2. Готово


----------



## ED9M

Эх , просили же СДЕЛАТЬ ВОЛЖСКИЙ подраздел.


----------



## Nastel

Ярославль с Костромой выделили в общую ветку, так почему же Черноземью такого нельзя?


----------



## dars-dm

А почему с главной рос. форума не видно ульяновской ветки?

Поволжье Приволжский Федеральный Округ

Ижевск и Удмуртия Йошкар-Ола и Марий Эл Казань
» Инфраструктура
» Республика Татарстан
Кировская область Нижегородская область
» Инфраструктура
Оренбургская область Пермский край Самарская область Саратовская область Уфа и Башкортостан


----------



## alley cat

dars-dm said:


> А почему с главной рос. форума не видно ульяновской ветки?
> 
> Поволжье Приволжский Федеральный Округ
> 
> Ижевск и Удмуртия Йошкар-Ола и Марий Эл Казань
> » Инфраструктура
> » Республика Татарстан
> Кировская область Нижегородская область
> » Инфраструктура
> Оренбургская область Пермский край Самарская область Саратовская область Уфа и Башкортостан


^^ 



mr. MyXiN said:


> 1. Позже будет ссылка на главной


----------



## Veteran1812

Планируется ли выделение отдельного раздела под ЧМ 2018?
И что с Крымом, на чем договорились или не договорились?


----------



## Объемный

Вот КОМИ на очереди выделения в отдельную секцию уже выделяются постепенно в инкубаторе!!


----------



## dars-dm

Veteran1812 said:


> Планируется ли выделение отдельного раздела под ЧМ 2018?
> И что с Крымом, на чем договорились или не договорились?


А что договариваться и с кем? Это российский форум, сами решаем, кого выделять, хоть Крым, хоть Аляску.


----------



## MAlV

Nastel said:


> Ярославль с Костромой выделили в общую ветку, так почему же Черноземью такого нельзя?


Категорически против.


----------



## Sinegorie

Спасибо за разделение кузбасской ветки: сразу стало всё организованнее, опрятнее и главное чище по содержанию, по крайней мере пока.


----------



## roi95

Товарищи модераторы, в саратовском форуме назревает "майдан". Абсолютно всем не нравится название раздела "Городские проблемы". Можно ли как-то изменить это негативное название? Например, назвать его "Городские вопросы" или "Разное".


----------



## ikeamen

назовите раздел "Майдан". и не парьтесь.


----------



## Radik

Покрышек не хватит, чтобы наши амбиции удовлетворить


----------



## coth

Нет, нельзя. Это стандартное название.


----------



## KLoun

coth said:


> Это стандартное название.


Это дебильнейшее название. Тому, кто ему придумал и превратил в "стандартное", некоторые проблемы бы не помешали.


----------



## msasha_65

^^
Название и правда вызывает много вопросов. У нас уже накопилось достаточно много тредов с этим названием, включая раздел в основной части форума.

Есть, впрочем, давно предложенный уважаемым *xerx*'ом компромиссный вариант:



xerx said:


> ......
> 
> Поэтому предлагаю разумный компромисс, давайте раздел ГП назовём *"Городская проблематика"*.
> С семантической точки зрения *"Городские проблемы"*=*"Городская проблематика"*, фактически это названия-синонимы.
> А вот с точки зрения звучания, прочтения, это совсем другое дело.
> Условно говоря, если у человека неприятности, то от него наверняка можно услышать: _"У меня проблемы"_, но вряд ли хоть кто то в такой ситуации скажет фразу со словом "проблематика". Т.е. в этом определении полностью отсутствует негативный подтекст. И замена на него снимает проблему восприятия названия раздела практически на 100%
> 
> На мой вкус это вполне логичный выход из ситуации.


----------



## KLoun

msasha_65 said:


> Есть, впрочем, давно предложенный уважаемым *xerx*'ом компромиссный вариант:


Саш, именно что компромисс. Но можно же сдеть что-то типа "городская жизнь". Уж куда оптимистичнее...


----------



## Kostya-81

coth said:


> Нет, нельзя. Это стандартное название.


Если название стандартное, то почему в московском разделе - "Рюмочная", а в питерском - "Архипосиделки"?

И ещё о стандартности. Пару лет назад вроде бы решили сделать названия тем стандартными: город большими буквами в начале, прямая черта вместо косой и т.п. Насколько помню, против никто не был, переименовали не все темы, но многие, потом забросили как-то... Зачем же сейчас, в ульяновском разделе отказались от этого "стандарта" и получили, например просто тему "Строительство"? Стандарт поменялся? Почему не на всём форуме?

Стандарты нужны для удобства, а не из принципа "проблемы и точка". Почему тему про благоустройство в одном городе надо искать в инфраструктуре, в другом - в общем списке тем, в третьем - в "проблемах"? Аналогично с чайными, детскими садиками и прочим. Лучше бы стандарты были и соблюдались в подобных вопросах.


----------



## Siberian

Зачем вообще тому же Саратову понадобился дополнительный подраздел? Объясните?
Барнаульская ветка достаточно активная, но ни мне, ни остальным его посетителям никакой дополнительный раздел не кажется нужным. Всё на главной странице и наглядно. Просто не нужно плодить много бессмысленных тем и всё.


----------



## roi95

Siberian said:


> Зачем вообще тому же Саратову понадобился дополнительный подраздел? Объясните?
> Барнаульская ветка достаточно активная, но ни мне, ни остальным его посетителям никакой дополнительный раздел не кажется нужным. Всё на главной странице и наглядно. Просто не нужно плодить много бессмысленных тем и всё.


В саратовском форуме нет ненужных тем, ну или почти нет. Нет также срачей и флуда не смотря на отсутствие модератора. А вот рыться на трех страницах тем в последнее время стало не очень удобно.


----------



## Kreys

Siberian said:


> Зачем вообще тому же Саратову понадобился дополнительный подраздел? Объясните?
> Барнаульская ветка достаточно активная, но ни мне, ни остальным его посетителям никакой дополнительный раздел не кажется нужным. Всё на главной странице и наглядно. Просто не нужно плодить много бессмысленных тем и всё.


А что значит тому же Саратову?! У вас что, Саратов - это город второго сорта? ( по активности, мы обгоняем такие города как Воронеж, Самара и т.д.) И сейчас уже как бы вопрос не в том - нужно его отделять или нет, а дело в неказистом названии. И мне очень жаль, что модераторы приняли столь категоричную точку зрения и не хотят понять пользователей, которым не нравится название ветки форума, потому что считают его отталкивающим.
+ в новоиспеченной ветке Энгельса - надо убрать слово "Энгельс" в темах - не нужно больше оно


----------



## roi95

Да уж. Открываешь энгельсский форум и во всех темах ЭНГЕЛЬС, ЭНГЕЛЬС, ЭНГЕЛЬС. Нафига? Да еще и капсом!


----------



## Topoliok

нда... все неповоротлевее форум, очень лагает.


----------



## roi95

Да. С телефона вообще беда.


----------



## kakdali

Страницы грузятся, посты не отправляюся. По крайней мере в другие топики. О, заработало

Вот опять такая проблема.

А по второму разу пост набирать уже не то. Люди будут уходить с форума.

Может карма контролирует меня таким образом. Хорошо может если так.

Судя по тому что здесь публикуется, значит так и есть. Люди, слушайте карму, а то станете лугандийскими сепаратистами террористами.

Опять посты не принимаются. Вот сюда идут, а в другие ветки нет. Пишет ошибка сети.

Походу это премодерация жёсткая имени Путина, Меркель, Обамы и Порошенко с Гиркиным.


----------



## vartal

Просто перед тем, как отправить, банально копируйте написанное, если выкидывает ошибку, то просто вставляйте копию и отправляйте снова - срабатывает


----------



## Shwed

Раньше такого не было:


----------



## Roman1994

ужасно


----------



## dars-dm

Что по Крыму порешили?


----------



## vartal

Да тут походу не до Крыма пока...


----------



## ikeamen

что-то покрупнее берём?


----------



## vartal

ikeamen said:


> что-то покрупнее берём?


Следите за новостями


----------



## axelmaker

Крыму пора уже своим разделом обзавестись, и из регионального туда перенести


----------



## alley cat

Что за Tinypic ?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=418&a=1630


----------



## ikeamen

фоткохостер стремный


----------



## Объемный

Ну Сайт Форум Скайсцраперсити поздравляю тебя с наступающим 2015 ым годом пусть вообше уберётся инкубатор и города по секциям распределяются тоесть я его ликведировать его я пожелаюрах уш Крым не как не выделят сайту Скайсцраперсити инкубатор вообще не нужен вот так!!!!!!!


----------



## roi95

:runaway:


----------



## bezbuldirabez

Чёрт возьми, как же сложно, оказывается, запостить картинку сюда на форум, а также отправить личное сообщение участнику 

Хотел выложить фотографию одного из российских городов, чтобы набрать 5 сообщений (чтобы получить возможность обратиться по PM к одному из участников), так оказывается теперь, чтобы запостить изображение, нужно иметь 10 сообщений  Что же, теперь мне нужно писать несколько бессмысленных сообщений, чтобы набрать нужное количество?  Может я люблю сразу картинки отправлять в соответствующих темах, а не разглагольствовать о том, о сём?


----------



## ikeamen

мы тут все по 10 сообщений набирали. набрали, а остановиться теперь не можем


----------



## bezbuldirabez

ikeamen said:


> мы тут все по 10 сообщений набирали. набрали, а остановиться теперь не можем


Самое интересное, как форум дал мне запостить картинку пару месяцев назад? 

(вот даже сейчас не могу дать ссылку на тот пост, т. к. пишет "To be able to post links or images your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 5 posts."  )

Попробуем так: skyscrapercity точка com/showthread.php?p=118509410#post118509410

И личные сообщения я отправлял спокойно.


----------



## Kostya-81

Лично я считаю, что ограничения для новичков - правильная затея. Я бы ещё дополнил количество постов определённым "испытательным сроком" (скажем 2 недели), т.е. чтобы человек не просто за полчаса оттарабанил "Привет", "Классная фотка" и т.п. в первых попавшихся темах и потом постил всё, что ему взбредёт в голову, а осмысленно отписывался и более-менее понял о чём здесь разговор идёт...

Честно говоря, надоели вот такие посты, появляющиеся с завидной регулярностью:



sdxNGPV said:


> Здравствуйте, кто-нибудь разбирается в снипах?
> 
> Вот так мне КСМ поставил трубы в санузле:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Это ниша, её можно было закрыть плиткой или панелями. Но из-за такой установки труб не получится, труба будет торчать из стены. Всверлено прямо в угол.
> 
> Спросил у строителя, который показывал квартиру - говорит снипами не установлено, как прокладывать трубы, переделывать не станем.
> 
> Кто-нибудь знает, про снипы он правду сказал? Мне придётся принять квартиру так?


10 декабря человек спросил, после 11-го не появлялся. А фото его санузла продолжает красоваться в теме, которая вообще-то посвящена строительству микрорайона, а не вопросам приёмки отдельно взятой квартиры и советам по ремонту :bash:


----------



## bezbuldirabez

Kostya-81 said:


> Лично я считаю, что ограничения для новичков - правильная затея. Я бы ещё дополнил количество постов определённым "испытательным сроком" (скажем 2 недели), т.е. чтобы человек не просто за полчаса оттарабанил "Привет", "Классная фотка" и т.п. в первых попавшихся темах и потом постил всё, что ему взбредёт в голову, а осмысленно отписывался и более-менее понял о чём здесь разговор идёт...


Чёрт возьми, а если я хочу просто начать постить фотографии городов, каких-нибудь объектов? Ведь для этого в том числе создан этот форум?

Почему человек не может зарегистрироваться и сразу начать приносить пользу сообществу? А вместо этого обязан оттарабанивать некоторое количество постов. Может мне по душе вносить свою лепту в обсуждение какого-нибудь строящегося ЖК фотографиями, а не комментариями типа "ммм, даа, быстро строят, а вон там вот что это такое слева возле крана"?


----------



## Kostya-81

bezbuldirabez said:


> Чёрт возьми, а если я хочу просто начать постить фотографии городов, каких-нибудь объектов? Ведь для этого в том числе создан этот форум?
> 
> Почему человек не может зарегистрироваться и сразу начать приносить пользу сообществу? А вместо этого обязан оттарабанивать некоторое количество постов. Может мне по душе вносить свою лепту в обсуждение какого-нибудь строящегося ЖК фотографиями, а не комментариями типа "ммм, даа, быстро строят, а вон там вот что это такое слева возле крана"?


Похвальные намерения, но вот только опыт подсказывает, что таких как вы в лучшем случае 1 из 10, а остальные 9 изрядно загаживают форум спамом, флудом, бредом и т.п.


----------



## raisonnable

Kostya-81 said:


> Похвальные намерения, но вот только опыт подсказывает, что таких как вы в лучшем случае 1 из 10, а остальные 9 изрядно загаживают форум спамом, флудом, бредом и т.п.


Плюс однажды было нашествие ботов. Собственно, после этого ограничения и появились.


----------



## dars-dm

Krosh said:


> На самом деле всё ещё хуже.
> Администрация прежде всего - это почтенные граждане тех стран, где Крым считают аннексированной украинской территорией.
> Поэтому без каких-то очень веских оснований выделение самостоятельного крымского раздела просто политически невозможно.


А что, администрация сказала решительное "нет" крымскому разделу?

В таком случае предлагаю ее обхитрить. Переименовать крымские топики, и попросить выделить их в отдельную тему, назвав ее Kpым с первыми двумя латинскими буквами. После переноса вернуть топикам старые названия.


----------



## @rtem

dars-dm said:


> А что, администрация сказала решительное "нет" крымскому разделу?
> 
> В таком случае предлагаю ее обхитрить. Переименовать крымские топики, и попросить выделить их в отдельную тему, назвав ее Kpым с первыми двумя латинскими буквами. После переноса вернуть топикам старые названия.


с последующим забаниванием наших модераторов и назначением украинских, как знающих русский языкhno:


----------



## dars-dm

@rtem said:


> с последующим забаниванием наших модераторов и назначением украинских, как знающих русский языкhno:


Один у них уже слетел.


----------



## Ysh

Krosh said:


> На самом деле всё ещё хуже.
> Администрация прежде всего - это почтенные граждане тех стран, где Крым считают аннексированной украинской территорией.
> Поэтому без каких-то очень веских оснований выделение самостоятельного крымского раздела просто политически невозможно. А если выделят - то тут же вделят взад под вопли искренне обиженных форумчан из самых разных стран. Ну вот так реально жизнь устроена. Если постоянно не долбить эту стену, причём долбить с какими-то реальными аргументами, то ничего никогда не будет. Аргумент я вижу пока только один - этот самый помянутый опрос крымчан. Или если мировые политики все вдруг передумают и поблагодарят Путина за возвращение Крыма.


Может быть, стоит подумать о том, чтобы выделить им местечко в подфоруме "Юг и Северный Кавказ" - раз уж нельзя создать отдельную ветку?


----------



## ikeamen

народ, проясните ситуацию с *Siberian*. куда он делся и почему?
к модераторам вопрос..


----------



## surovy_mag

Да куда и почему это его личное дело.
Скажите, как кому-то из барнаульцев получить на ветку модераторские права. 
Такая большая ветка не должна быть брошенной...



isnerful said:


> Он не вернется...


----------



## ikeamen

почему это "кому-то из барнаульцев"? 
Сибирская ветка. по логике модератором должен быть модер самой крупной ветки - Новосибирска.
имеющегося модератора Новосибирска не предлагаю.


----------



## Ваня

А сделайте меня модером Барнаула


----------



## Medoed

Полку модераторов прибыло...

Поздравляем ***RS***! :cheers2:


----------



## @rtem

а он мод какой ветки?


----------



## alley cat

В Чайной, похоже.


----------



## @rtem

Логичней было в Крымской сделать, но даже, если чайная, то тоже хорошо, пусть всяких укротроллей помогет отстреливать, да и в укроветке его теперь в игнор не смогут поставить.


----------



## ED9M

@rtem said:


> а он мод какой ветки?


В Росс.секции .


----------



## Accel

@rtem said:


> а он мод какой ветки?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showgroups.php


----------



## Contr

В последнее время страницы открываются не полностью. Не всегда, но очень часто. Это у меня одного такая трабла?


----------



## ancov

Contr said:


> В последнее время страницы открываются не полностью. Не всегда, но очень часто. Это у меня одного такая трабла?


да.


----------



## bus driver

Contr said:


> В последнее время страницы открываются не полностью. Не всегда, но очень часто. Это у меня одного такая трабла?


нет


----------



## ikeamen

Contr said:


> В последнее время страницы открываются не полностью. Не всегда, но очень часто. Это у меня одного такая трабла?


да


----------



## Teamsky

Contr said:


> В последнее время страницы открываются не полностью. Не всегда, но очень часто. Это у меня одного такая трабла?


нет


----------



## Contr

Бестролльные форумчане получили вполне заслуженные лайки. Только никто толком не объяснил природу этого явления. Придется к Accel обращаться, хотя к нему на прием непросто попасть. Шучу, конечно, же)


----------



## bus driver

Не скажу, что именно в последнее время, но иногда бывает такое. Страница не загружается до конца.

А еще почему то только этот форум у меня глючит на мобиле. Все другие площадки отлично, а этот не сразу загружает и при возвращении назад может через три-четыре страницы перекинуть.

Жутко неудобно, каждую страницу заново загружать.


----------



## Contr

Ск-твиттер удалили. Кому мешал, не понимаю? Всегда все подтверждали, что мирная, свободная от срачей тема. Общались, прикалывались, шутили друг над другом. Зачем на форуме модератору ломать форум, не понимаю?


----------



## alley cat

Arseny said:


> Уважаемые модераторы, а можно эту тему обратно в "Городские проблемы"? Достум давно уже не появлялся.


Может действительно а! Речь о теме "Демография".


----------



## alley cat

Форум глючит и очень сильно.


----------



## ovnours

А то никто не заметил)


----------



## Shwed

Фигня какая то.


----------



## xfury

Бывает


----------



## vartal

А то я подумал, что это у меня одного такое


----------



## Объемный

Вот вам моё предложение инкубатор нафиг закрыть а темы по веткам и секциям регионов раскидать как вам моё предложение по развитию форума Инкубатор вообще лишний сдесь!!!!!!


----------



## vartal

^^Приступай


----------



## Kogan

У меня одного слово vata (на русском) отображается как ******************************** ?


----------



## P0ezhai

********************************

Нет не у одного...:?
:dunno:


----------



## Demisgr77

Ещё слово х********************************ет


----------



## raisonnable

Спасибо братушкам, бл*ать!


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

с********************************ть


----------



## roi95

Ватаны.


----------



## Veteran1812

ВАТА :cheers:


----------



## ikeamen

roi95 said:


> Ватаны.


ты хакнул форум


----------



## Ваня

а в чем дело то? Причем любое слово начинающееся на "х" пишется вот с такими звездочками, недалекие и кривожопорукие программеры борются таким образом с русским матом? Как то криво только у них получается. И кто же такой "добрый', что подсказал им это?


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

**** dick bitch bugger queer.
Русских на форуме притесняют.


----------



## Ваня

^^ вот не надо, это называется демократией, ждем комментариев по этому поводу Зуфара, наверно опять Путин виноват


----------



## Roman1994

им. ********************************
род. ваты
дат. вате
вин. вату
твор. ватой
пред. о вате

короч почтим вату светлой памятью


----------



## roi95

Ваня;122415666 said:


> а в чем дело то? *Причем любое слово начинающееся на "х" пишется вот с такими звездочками*, недалекие и кривожопорукие программеры борются таким образом с русским матом? Как то криво только у них получается. И кто же такой "добрый', что подсказал им это?


Ху*ня какая-то. 

ЗЫ: Поставлю-ка я лучше сам звёздочку во избежание неприятностей.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Народ, создайте кто-нибудь провокационный ник.


----------



## ED9M

А можно старый вид оставить ?


----------



## Blackhavvk

Одному мне доступ в Укроветку закрыли? И как узнать в честь чего?


----------



## @rtem

Blackhavvk said:


> Одному мне доступ в Укроветку закрыли? И как узнать в честь чего?


давно не интересовался "что там у хохлов"... Решил зайти и посмотреть.. Оказывается я люстрирован, вся укросекция недоступна! :lol: 
Кого еще люстрировали?



msasha_65 said:


> Cargo Ready; asemvs; Semcity; aidar89; shiz00; @rtem; LanGeo; Yurka52rus; Baumgarten1; roi95; Fobos2030; Saint-Petersburg; vegorv
> 
> Кто ещё не люстрирован, тот будет люстрирован немедленно после посещения xохлосекции секции наших партнёров. (если что, это предупреждение)


----------



## P0ezhai

Я жив там))
А за что такие меры?


----------



## xerx

Перекрёстное закрытие доступа.


----------



## ancov

Ты порвал мой мозг.


----------



## vegorv

боятся правды, с...ки


----------



## ikeamen

ancov said:


> Ты порвал мой мозг.


альтернативные контрсанкции.. если по-русски


----------



## Dober_86

псссс, посоны, я даже козраду могу читать) и писать. Ваши предложения?


----------



## [email protected]

Dober_86 said:


> Ваши предложения?


.... Если что, мы потом за тебя отомстим


----------



## ancov

Да, жырные тролли вскормились на хохловетке


----------



## ginnyg

а меня доступа лишили с год назад к козлораде... советую - производительность труда повышает нехило )


----------



## inkstyle

Петрозаводску свою ветку или просто в Северо-запад?


----------



## Papont

Полагаю, просто в северо-запад. Чувак жаловался, что ему трудно свои темы c двумя-тремя постами находить? Теперь легко! :cheers:


----------



## Igor622015

Вопрос к модераторам, может Армению добавить в раздел СНГ на титульной странице? Там форум скорее жив чем мертв и все на русском, глядишь и разовьется.


----------



## avto_trest

^^ Интересно, зачем они инфу и фото по стройкам Еревана скидывают в фото-раздел? Все стесняюсь их спросить))


----------



## Объемный

Вот еще Черкесской ветки нету вообще на форуме вот вам и развитие юга Российского форума Скайсраперсити


----------



## Contr

^^ Там есть, что обсуждать?


----------



## Dakarbeige

Dakarbeige said:


> Обращение к администраторам.
> 
> В основной ветке *Урал *- http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2463
> 
> над темой "Перепись Уральского ФО" продублирована тема "Миасс|Златоуст|Фото|Строительство" - молодёжь перестаралась слегонца, во все места строчит... Этой темы в нашей челябинской ветке достаточно, дублировать ее в общем Урале конечно не нужно.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Но! *Большое предложение - перенести туда из инкубатора тему "КУРГАН | Строительство"* - может заодно и оживет всё-таки, а то эта область как будто вообще в УрФО не существует.


Так периодически бывает информация по Кургану, что-то могли бы выкладывать даже участники Челябинской и Екатеринбургской веток (пока курганцы сами не проснутся), но когда появляется желание туда что-то написать, то сразу же пропадает при мысли, что её надо идти выкапывать где-то в общем списке со второй-третьей страницы инкубатора...

А так-то областной город всё-таки.


----------



## vegorv

Демографию пора в проблемы, спокойно там теперь


----------



## vartal

4miGO!!! said:


> Каждый раз заходя на форум, вижу тонну лайков от пользователя Zaz965. Это я один такой талантливый, что насобирал поклонников, или все недоумевают?


Не расстраивайся, ты не один такой


----------



## Kogan

Модераторы, перенесите пожалуйста *все сообщения начиная* от сюда -> сюда.


----------



## Contr

Не переносите, лучше переименуйте в "Вопросы федерализма" или что-то подобное.


----------



## raisonnable

"Как нам обустроить Россию".


----------



## avto_trest

raisonnable said:


> Ну так заведи, делов-то.


 По мечетям не надо!


----------



## ton63

Dober_86 said:


> Я агностик, так-то. Но вообще да, по справедливости, веточка про религиозные сооружения иных конфессий было бы неплохо. Это и мечети, и синагоги, и дацаны, можно даже капища)) кое-где встречаются по стране, пусть и новоделы, разумеется.


По кирхам и костелам есть же тема. По мечетям тоже есть тема, но в разделе "Основная фотосекция".


----------



## ikeamen

4miGO!!! said:


> Каждый раз заходя на форум, вижу тонну лайков от пользователя Zaz965. Это я один такой талантливый, что насобирал поклонников, или все недоумевают?


аналогично. 
хватает же терпения ждать 15 секунд чтобы следующему поставить :nuts:


----------



## Malgo_orel

4miGO!!! said:


> Каждый раз заходя на форум, вижу тонну лайков от пользователя Zaz965. Это я один такой талантливый, что насобирал поклонников, или все недоумевают?


Ты не один такой.  Я сам сначала удивлялся, потом привык уже.


----------



## Dober_86

avto_trest said:


> По мечетям не надо!


Почему?


----------



## avto_trest

Dober_86 said:


> Почему?


 Пожалей исламофобов!))

А если серьезно, одной темы по мечетям России хватит, и от этого никому не станет худо.


----------



## SanDiegoZ

Cosmin вернулся... Его месяцы вроде не могли найти ни онлайн, ни по телефону, ни дома.


----------



## raisonnable

Кто это?


----------



## vartal

raisonnable said:


> Кто это?


А ты не знаешь разве? Ну значит ты не пользователь этого форума  Этот персонаж, когда ещё был модером, влепил мне неубираемую красную карточку за вполне невинный комментарий под баннером


----------



## raisonnable

Сколько писал под баннером - ни разу ничего не прилетало. Видимо твой комментарий был не такой уж и невинный...


----------



## Dober_86

Почему города ЦФО не выделят в отдельную секцию? Очень неудобно сейчас.


----------



## ikeamen

vartal said:


> А ты не знаешь разве? Ну значит ты не пользователь этого форума  Этот персонаж, когда ещё был модером, влепил мне неубираемую красную карточку за вполне невинный комментарий под баннером


он только этим знаменит? не густо как-то


----------



## _Night City Dream_

raisonnable said:


> Сколько писал под баннером - ни разу ничего не прилетало. Видимо твой комментарий был не такой уж и невинный...


Наверное, про то, что метро может быть только с нижним токосъемом.


----------



## vartal

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Наверное, про то, что метро может быть только с нижним токосъемом.


Ты идиот или только притворяешься? 
Не угадал. Ещё попытка.


----------



## Radiokott

raisonnable said:


> Кто это?





ikeamen said:


> он только этим знаменит? не густо как-то


румынский модер в ДЛМ. Типичный младоевропеец.


----------



## petersgriff

Radiokott said:


> Типичный младоевропеец.


Ой, какие нехорошие, нетолерантные, недемократические слова. Путинская пропаганда. Это же открытая часть форума, тебя из секты хомячков-либерастов не попрут за такое? Переживаю:cheers:


----------



## Объемный

Вот можно Канал Ютуба для Скайсраперсити сделать там сразу Аир Супорт за это дело возмется на примере моего канала вот ссылка http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCegipZfvnEjE3ZiWxdlS6Mw такой канал был бы для Скайсраперсити!!!!!!


----------



## vartal

^^Поставь оттуда ту прекрасную аву себе в профиль


----------



## Federation2014

Объемный;125020431 said:


> Канал Ютуба для Скайсраперсити сделать


И именно так и назвать


----------



## Объемный

vartal said:


> ^^Поставь оттуда ту прекрасную аву себе в профиль


Я пытался навыка нету аватар сдесь ставить


----------



## vartal

Объемный;125087425 said:


> Я пытался навыка нету аватар сдесь ставить


Эх...


----------



## Объемный

vartal said:


> Эх...


А что так вы по мне заплакали Вартал может вы малолетний что такой смайлик поставили навыка нет и не надо я сдесь себя выдавать не собирался просто ссылку на ютуб дал заплакали по мне как 3 х летнее детя:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## raisonnable

Я помню, уважаемый Объёмный, вы хотели показать свою фотографию, но у вас не получилось.


----------



## vartal

Объемный;125124525 said:


> А что так вы по мне заплакали Вартал может вы малолетний что такой смайлик поставили навыка нет и не надо я сдесь себя выдавать не собирался просто ссылку на ютуб дал заплакали по мне как 3 х летнее детя


Чьёорт менья побъери, если бы я хоть что-либо понял из написанного... :nuts:


----------



## Federation2014

^^Этого и не требовалось

Так что, последует какая-либо реакция на вот это предложение?


Federation2014 said:


> По теме треда: предлагаю раздел про Крокус вывести в подразделы Москвы, которые видны на главной российской странице. Все-таки проект весьма достойный и немаленький, сравним с тем же ММДЦ, и строительство по нему реально идет. При этом убрать раздел "Новое Кольцо Москвы", при нажатии на который выдается сообщение "Invalid Forum specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator".


----------



## Krosh

Мелкий вопрос модераторам.
Сегодня готовил статистику по "Инкубатору" и Ко. В корне уральского раздела обнаружилась вот эта тема: Миасс|Златоуст|Фото|Строительство . Если нет какой-то специальной причины держать её именно в данном месте, то может быть, перенести в челябинский раздел? Там больше потенциальных читателей и писателей.


----------



## ogonek

Можно ли редактировать название темы,если я ее создал?


----------



## msasha_65

ogonek said:


> Можно ли редактировать название темы,если я ее создал?


Только первые 5 минут.
А после — только посредством обращения к любому модератору, имеющему право модерировать данный раздел.

Ну, и заодно хочу напомнить правила удаления собственных постов:
Если кто-то хочет удалить собственный пост, то пишите вместо удалённого текста *del*. 
Именно так, латинскими буквами. Не русскими, а именно латинскими (форум не понимает поиск по русским буквам)
Тогда при очередной чистке модераторы удалят пост.


----------



## Federation2014

Может, завести в чайной спецтред "Упоротые собаки *kanonirsss здесь*"? Ну чтоб как-то локализовать.


----------



## Объемный

Белгород в отдельную секцию уже подрастает из Инкубатора


----------



## Объемный

ОООООООООООООООО Как ещё можно форум развивать так это запрос на канал ютуба Агнии Огонек послать пусть она историю мемов про Скайсраперсити придумает будет очень прикольно:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## vartal

^^Вот это поток сознания  Только кто-то понял, о чём? :hmm:


----------



## osmant

Про Катю Огонек слышал, а Агния - это кто такая?


----------



## Объемный

osmant said:


> Про Катю Огонек слышал, а Агния - это кто такая?


Вот если интерестно http://www.youtube.com/user/AgniaOg...nana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## vartal

^^


> Такой канал не существует


Дружище, давай-ка попробуй обойтись без чрезмерного употребления смайлов, тем более рядом со ссылками.


----------



## Mccein

А по каким причинам нельзя перенести Липецкие темы из инкубатора в отдельную секцию?(например,как у Воронежа)


----------



## Mr/Stan

На форуме есть ли тема обсуждения мобильной связи и интернета ?


----------



## Nekstyle

Может пора уже для Севастополя и Симферополя отдельную ветку создать?


----------



## super775

да к давно пора уже. Выше руководящие должности, что не торопятся, которые выше модераторов.


----------



## alley cat

super775 said:


> да к давно пора уже. Выше руководящие должности, что не торопятся, которые выше модераторов.


Скорее всего не хотят


----------



## Kogan

Mr/Stan said:


> На форуме есть ли тема обсуждения мобильной связи и интернета ?


По интернету была про скорость вашего интернета, в чайной. По мобильной тоже.


----------



## Dober_86

Может попросим хох*лов сисечную тему открыть и заодно всем ватанам доступ в укрочайную? 

Невозможно быть на форуме без неупоротых((


----------



## Объемный

Вот Реновация застроеных територий в Петербугской ветки под раздел умирает там вообще посты за начало 2012 го года существуют и они последние и больше не обновляются вот посмотрите что долго одобрятся будут http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3907


----------



## Объемный

Вот какую тему надо на форуме развивать так это военным городкам среди городской застройки и секретным объектам типа Арзамас 16 Красноярску 26!!!


----------



## Объемный

Вот что надо скайсраперсити разложить всё наглядно и пополочкам как делает Агния Огонек в истории мемов на ютубе все свои расказы раскладывает всё нагладно и пополочкам вот это надо зделать с этим форумом Скайсраперсити всё ветки треды темы и секции разложить всё наглядно и пополочкам всё таму виной стал инкубатор засореность Крымом Симферополем и Севастополем стала сильно большой :banana::banana::banana::banana::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Витёк

Не засореность, а активность! Кто противники создания Крыму, Симферополю и Севастополю отдельной ветки в российской секции, заглянули б и посмотрели, что все крымчане пишут в российской секции, а не в украинской! Может это что-то значит?! Или нас заставляют тут сидеть?


----------



## dars-dm

alley cat said:


> Скорее всего не хотят


Не хотят - заставим. Все противники давно открыли свой форум и ушли туда.


----------



## Shwed

Витёк;128362200 said:


> Не засореность, а активность!


Засоренная активность. Количество крымских тем в инкубаторе можно спокойно сокращать в 2-3 раза как минимум.


----------



## pyataki

Shwed said:


> Засоренная активность. Количество крымских тем в инкубаторе можно спокойно сокращать в 2-3 раза как минимум.


Распишите на примере эти "в 2-3 раза как минимум". Спасибо


----------



## aleksandr korolyuk

Сегодня пару раз показалось такое сообщение.
Howdy! SkyscraperCity is currently down for maintenance. This shouldn't take longer than 30 minutes!

We apologize for the inconvenience, but in the meantime invite you to check out SkyscraperNews!
@DaiTengu will post updates on twitter

Follow @Skyscrapercity too!


----------



## @rtem

Что за подпись под ником у меня появилась? Эксперт... Это после того, как в бане побываешь появляется? 

П.с. Обратно все возвратилось.


----------



## ED9M

Модераторы , а почемуб не сделать 2 Инкубатора и 1 из них отдать полностью под Нашу Жемчужину ?
Не прокатит такая уловка по КрымНашу ?


----------



## Dober_86

Ахах, спешите видеть. Бубля для себя великого любимого ветку отдельную открыл.

Фальштаблички рулят! :banana:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868217


----------



## Kogan

Молодец. Концентрирует в одном месте.


----------



## Christopher_Robin

Dober_86 said:


> Ахах, спешите видеть. Бубля для себя великого любимого ветку отдельную открыл.
> 
> Фальштаблички рулят! :banana:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1868217


Надо переименовать тред в "_Межгалактическая статистика и рейтинги_"


----------



## Объемный

Вот надо тему создать смешные названия Жилых комплексов у меня есть кандидат так это Глумилино Уфа


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Речь о сокрытии средств, нажитых преступным путем.


----------



## Хоттабыч

[email protected] said:


> "Плох тот солдат, который не мечтает стать генералом"


Мне есть, кем и чем управлять в реальности.  Так что в генеральских погонах не нуждаюсь. А вот объём информации о городе в нашей ветке растёт. И всё в одной куче - строительство, транспорт, инфраструктура. Можно конечно плодить темы и в инкубаторе. Но я считаю, что информация о городе должна быть в одном месте.


----------



## **RS**

Хоттабыч, для выделения городу отдельной ветки нужно больше, чем одна тема с 200 постами


----------



## Mccein

А четырех тем с 800 постами(самая крупная тема - 583 поста) достаточно?


----------



## osmant

а сколько юзеров в этих темах обитает, активных - кто инфу выкладывает и за свой город радеет?


----------



## Mccein

Ну вот с этим как раз проблема, вместе со мной из Липецка всего 4 активных юзера получается


----------



## Витёк

А смысл вам ветку отдельную, если вы даже тему для 30+ здания не хотите создавать.


----------



## Mccein

Ну наверно потому что в ней пока что нет смысла 
В Липецке 4-5 проектов 30+ и пока ни один не начал даже строится


----------



## osmant

Mccein said:


> Ну вот с этим как раз проблема, вместе со мной из Липецка всего 4 активных юзера получается


поэтому имхо и смысла нет в ветке, в которой некому общаться!
У нас он тоже товарищ из Тагила, пару десятков тем насоздавал, обсуждает сам с собой все инет новости и фотки, начиная от тагильских автосалонов, заканчивая нижнетагильским метрополитеном. Тоже видатьк автономии стремится, только зачем все это? :nuts:


----------



## Хоттабыч

**RS** said:


> Хоттабыч, для выделения городу отдельной ветки нужно больше, чем одна тема с 200 постами


Хорошо. Не заслужили, так не заслужили... Будем ждать, пока мост начнут через Шексну строить. Вот тогда активных юзеров в нашей ветке точно прибавится.


----------



## Medoed

Очередной свидомый тролль *xan UA* завёлся: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130550927&postcount=7734


----------



## orel2016

Ветка Донецкие новости закрыта http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...89944&page=488
Свидомиты постоянно забивали дончан, и мрияли о уничтожении русского населения Донецка.
Благодаря помощи камрадов avgvstvs2015, BOLTun, Prihlop.
Ничего, кроме личных оскорблений бандеровцы фактам противопоставить не могут.

Но возник вопрос, где теперь обсудить и узнать новости о налаживании мирной жизни и восстановлении ЛДНР?

Предлагаю сделать для этого неполитическую ветку на общем региональном Российском форуме.

Поскольку ветка Малороссия и Новороссия политическая, да и территория, контролируемая ЛДНР, это исторически, скорее часть Области Войска Донского, чем Новороссии. По крайней мере в Новороссийскую губернию, с центром в Новороссийске (Екатеринославе) она не входила.

Тем более там уже есть ветка Южная Осетия и Абхазия.

Предлагаю название:

Донецк. Строительство. Инфаструктура. Промышленность.

Какие у Вас мнения?


----------



## Mccein

Уже давно пора так было сделать


----------



## orel2016

Можно было бы интересные посты из украинского форума переносить туда. Я с донецкими переписывался, они за.
Ветка могла бы собрать вокруг себя и выехавших в Россию форумчан, и местных.
Это была бы и запасная площадка, на случай изменения политики модерирования на Украинском форуме (если снова начнут банить всех донецких, как в 2014 году)


----------



## ikeamen

orel2016 said:


> По крайней мере в Новороссийскую губернию, с центром в Новороссийске (Екатеринославе) она не входила.


с чего бы это?

на момент расформирования Новороссийской губернии Донецка еще не было.
при этом в дальнейшем и Луганск и Донецк входили в состав Екатеринославской.

http://map.etomesto.ru/base/61/1823-voisko-donskoe.jpg
http://metalloiskateli-info.ru/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/karta-ekaterinoslavskaya-guberniya-2.jpg
http://metalloiskateli-info.ru/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/karta-ekaterinoslavskaya-guberniya.jpg


----------



## orel2016

Не спорю, но все равно, считаю, что регион с 2,5 милионным населением (ДНР) должен иметь пару отдельных веток, тем более там много всего происходит


----------



## LittleDrakon

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как я могу получить модераторские права для омской ветки? Бесконечный флуд и политическая грызня уже в печёнках сидят. Я сюда прихожу на строительные новости посмотреть, а не почитать, как какой-нибудь Вася несёт бред, а остальных от этого бреда тошнит. Хотелось бы иметь возможность чистить ветку от подобных постов, чтобы там оставались только полезные сообщения.


----------



## Ваня

^^ никакого политического флуда - это раз, все только по теме о стройках - это два, модер есть - это три, если ставить второго модера или вообще взамен устаревшему то только меня, т к больше никто на эту роль не тянет - это четыре, если девушка почему то заинтересована стройками, то что то не то в датском королевстве - это пять. Вообще данная мадам хочет меня забанить, забригать, удалить все мои интересные сообщения и дискуссии, короче избавиться от меня.


----------



## osmant

ставь его в Игнор-лист, и форум изменится до неузнаваемости ))) Сейчас подобным образом наслаждаюсь "старым" форумом, без канонирссса )))


----------



## Ваня

^^ для нее это сложно, поверь. Ты н первый и не последний кто это рекомендует, мадам выбрала путь сверления всем мозгов и чтоб проблема (там где ее нет, кстати) была известна всем. Будет сейчас наверно по всем инстанциям бегать, ныть на каждом углу про мнимый флуд и политатню


----------



## Federation2014

А вообще на форуме есть хоть одна женщина-модератор?


----------



## Dober_86

Смело юзеру с 317 постами о модераторстве заявлять) 

Ад и Омску грех жаловаться, у вас есть модер , а вот Красноярску отчаянно не хватает.


----------



## raisonnable

Dober_86 said:


> Смело юзеру с 317 постами о модераторстве заявлять)
> 
> Ад и Омску грех жаловаться, у вас есть модер , а вот Красноярску отчаянно не хватает.


В аду не только есть модератор, но и целый администратор, с претензией на модерацию всего мира. Ну, если судить по книгам...


----------



## LittleDrakon

Ваня;130570775 said:


> ^^ для нее это сложно, поверь. Ты н первый и не последний кто это рекомендует, мадам выбрала путь сверления всем мозгов и чтоб проблема (там где ее нет, кстати) была известна всем. Будет сейчас наверно по всем инстанциям бегать, ныть на каждом углу про мнимый флуд и политатню


Типичный пост - никаких доказательств, голые фантазии и апелляция к полу собеседника. Причём с использованием психологической тактики, которая стереотипно приписывается как раз женщинам. Видимо, следуя этой логике, у Вани суровый мужской ПМС, из-за которого он не может ограничиться конструктивными сообщениями и взывает к вере и эмоциям.

А конструктивные посты у Вани есть (так как он регулярно копирует новости из разных источников), _поэтому применять игнор - не вариант_.
Кроме того, меня заботит и то, что Ваня часто, выплёскивая свои эмоции, вынуждает отвечать на них остальных, уважаемых мной пользователей. Имхо, пора уже такие "вбросы" прекращать, это никому не пользу не идёт.

Кроме этого юзера есть и забегающие вандалы с необоснованными наездами.



Dober_86 said:


> Смело юзеру с 317 постами о модераторстве заявлять)


Я на форуме уже несколько лет, а за количеством постов, в отличие от некоторых, не гонюсь. Качество модерирования определяется не этим.

И да, на мой первоначальный вопрос никто не ответил. Где почитать требования к модераторам? Куда отправлять заявку? И пр.


----------



## Dober_86

Жэньщина, что вы так серьёзно. Тут 1\2 форума - тролли, остальные - 40% так, дилетанты потрындеть на околостроительные темы (сам такой), и, может, от силы 10% по делу. 



raisonnable said:


> В аду не только есть модератор, но и целый администратор, с претензией на модерацию всего мира. Ну, если судить по книгам...


Резнор, dafuq??


----------



## KLoun

orel2016 said:


> Не спорю, но все равно, считаю, что регион с 2,5 милионным населением (ДНР) должен иметь...


Не он должен иметь, а его должны иметь... и в хвост и в гриву.


----------



## raisonnable

Dober_86 said:


> Резнор, dafuq??


:devil:


----------



## dars-dm

Даже в Москве осталось мало людей, которые ходят по стройкам и делают фотки. Многие просто скринят вебки с сайтов строек.


----------



## osmant

dars-dm said:


> Даже в Москве осталось мало людей, которые ходят по стройкам и делают фотки. Многие просто скринят вебки с сайтов строек.


вот-вот, просто слов уже нет, как подобным **** копипастом уникальный некогда форум изгадили!


----------



## LittleDrakon

Тут у кого-то брачный сезон, что обращают внимание на пол собеседника?

Если какие-то участники форума не соблюдают культуру общения и из качественного форума делают очередную соцсеточку - это не значит, что на культуру форумного общения надо забить. Даже если "каких-то" участников - большинство.
Так называемые "тролли" - в основном люди недалёкие и пользы не приносящие. И даже к собственно троллингу не способные.

Я вижу, что здесь проблемы с модераторами, но текущее положение дел _исправимо_, если на то будет воля кого-нибудь, кроме меня.

P.S. Да, у меня есть личный интерес в этом: в связи с тяжёлым состоянием здоровья я с трудом по дому-то хожу, какие уж тут красоты и новостройки родного города? Но только по этой причине я не делаю фотоотчётов. И я не хочу терять это виртуальное окошко в город.


----------



## ginnyg

Ваня;130569654 said:


> если ставить второго модера или вообще взамен устаревшему то только меня


ахаха... не треснет? :lol: и речь была про какого-то Васю, а забомбило у какого-то Вани...


----------



## raisonnable

Ваня;130569654 said:


> если девушка почему то заинтересована стройками, то что то не то в датском королевстве - это пять


Лучше любоваться гигантскими фаллосоподобными зданиями в сугубо мужской компании :cheers:



LittleDrakon said:


> Тут у кого-то брачный сезон, что обращают внимание на пол собеседника?


Ну есть тут такие... А модераторы тут модерируют постольку поскольку, увы. Не вы первая, не вы последняя, кто на это обращает внимание...


----------



## ikeamen

LittleDrakon said:


> Тут у кого-то брачный сезон, что обращают внимание на пол собеседника?


зима март близко
кстати, вам сколько лет?


----------



## Ваня

^^ а та та:nono: нехорошо у дам спрашивать возраст.



LittleDrakon said:


> Тут у кого-то брачный сезон, что обращают внимание на пол собеседника?
> 
> Если какие-то участники форума не соблюдают культуру общения и из качественного форума делают очередную соцсеточку - это не значит, что на культуру форумного общения надо забить. Даже если "каких-то" участников - большинство.
> Так называемые "тролли" - в основном люди недалёкие и пользы не приносящие. И даже к собственно троллингу не способные.
> 
> Я вижу, что здесь проблемы с модераторами, но текущее положение дел _исправимо_, если на то будет воля кого-нибудь, кроме меня.
> 
> P.S. Да, у меня есть личный интерес в этом: в связи с тяжёлым состоянием здоровья я с трудом по дому-то хожу, какие уж тут красоты и новостройки родного города? Но только по этой причине я не делаю фотоотчётов. И я не хочу терять это виртуальное окошко в город.


Не принимай так близко к сердцу. Я же не знал, что все так плохо. Извини не обижайся, я не хотел тебя обидеть



ginnyg said:


> ахаха... не треснет? :lol: и речь была про какого-то Васю, а забомбило у какого-то Вани...


Там все сложно в общем, парой слов не описать.



raisonnable said:


> Лучше любоваться гигантскими фаллосоподобными зданиями в сугубо мужской компании :cheers:


Если только так разве что


----------



## raisonnable

Ваня;130581178 said:


> Если только так разве что


----------



## Federation2014

raisonnable said:


> Ну есть тут такие... А модераторы тут модерируют постольку поскольку, увы. Не вы первая, не вы последняя, кто на это обращает внимание...


В питерской секции, говорят, модерируют весьма сурово. Может, оттуда направлять представителей в регионы? Скажем, с Красноярска начать в качестве эксперимента?


----------



## raisonnable

Так тебя и подслушали


----------



## LittleDrakon

Между прочим, ни на один из моих заданных по основной теме вопросов никто не дал ответа.
Это норма для современных форумов, что ли?


----------



## msasha_65

LittleDrakon said:


> Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как я могу получить модераторские права для омской ветки? ...


Попробуй обратиться к местному модератору. В Омске он есть.
Лучше через личное сообщение.


----------



## Поребрик

Прошу прощения за оффтоп, но в упор не могу найти тему "кто где был", не дадите наводку?


----------



## vartal

coth said:


> Тебе уже сказали в чём проблема.


Да-да, я понял, в чём:


msasha_65 said:


> Важно - писать латиницей, а не русскими буквами.
> Потому как форумный движок нифига не понимает русские буквы.


----------



## msasha_65

ikeamen said:


> движок сам удаляет посты?


По-русски не работает поиск постов по форуму. Посты удаляются вручную.


----------



## Federation2014

Ну надо же, хoхлов кириллицей (эксклюзивно причем) распознает, а под удаление посты не находит...


----------



## Dober_86

В Крской ветке появился свой модератор! 

Но правда любопытно, у юзера менее 200 постов и зарегистрирован 1,5 года назад. ) Как, на основании чего эти права дают, просветите?


----------



## Contr

Ну хоть так, должен же кто-то модерировать и копаться в кр. говне. Маститые юзеры явно бы не подписались, а тут нашелся доброволец)


----------



## zabobu

Dober_86 said:


> В Крской ветке появился свой модератор!
> 
> Но правда любопытно, у юзера менее 200 постов и зарегистрирован 1,5 года назад. ) Как, на основании чего эти права дают, просветите?


Готовятся к возврату Бублина. Если конечно он не покончил с собой в связи с деаноном.


----------



## zabobu

Contr said:


> Ну хоть так, должен же кто-то модерировать и копаться в кр. говне. Маститые юзеры явно бы не подписались, а тут нашелся доброволец)


А в Омске женщина-дракон ждала прав модератора. Хотя может Ваня сбавил обороты, тогда и ей не так акуально.


----------



## Dober_86

zabobu said:


> А в Омске *женщина-дракон* ждала прав модератора. Хотя может Ваня сбавил обороты, тогда и ей не так акуально.


Huh?


----------



## coth

Dober_86 said:


> В Крской ветке появился свой модератор!
> 
> Но правда любопытно, у юзера менее 200 постов и зарегистрирован 1,5 года назад. ) Как, на основании чего эти права дают, просветите?


Указ из партии


----------



## Ваня

Своих штоли назначаем? Я хотел быть модером омской ветки, а нашего нынешнего в Крскую или еще куда. Чо за хрень?


----------



## msasha_65

Ваня;131218342 said:


> Своих штоли назначаем? Я хотел быть модером омской ветки, а нашего нынешнего в Крскую или еще куда. Чо за хрень?


Про тебя Указа не было.


----------



## Ваня

^^ это видно невооруженным глазом.


----------



## ginnyg

Ваня;131218342 said:


> Своих штоли назначаем? Я хотел быть модером омской ветки, а нашего нынешнего в Крскую или еще куда. Чо за хрень?


ты ж там не живешь?


----------



## Shwed

zabobu said:


> в связи с деаноном.


Я что то пропустил?


----------



## zabobu

Shwed said:


> Я что то пропустил?


Ищи топик про Бублина в Чайной.


----------



## JMURIK

ВООООТ Воронежская Секция слабая перед Большим Воронежским Форумом в смысле слабоосвещяемая а вот в Большом Воронежском Форуруме там каждой новостройке своя тема http://bvf.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=967958&highlight=%E1%EE%EB%EA%F3%ED%EE%E2&page=18


----------



## Dober_86

Братюня наш ессентуковский вернулся  Так хорошо сразу стало


----------



## Ваня

^^ ты бы еще куда нибудь слился и тогда точно хорошо станет.


----------



## Dober_86

http://natribu.org/

даже причину назову:


> С вами просто не хотят общаться. Такое тоже бывает.


----------



## Dober_86

Мне в голову мысль пришла, почему бы не создать ветку, а лучше раздел с ветками под каждый из крупнейших городов страны, что-то типа "дайджест развития", где постить важнейшие и знаковые объекты строительства инфраструктуры, крупняк типа новых театров, тц, самые значимые высотки, инвест проекты и тп? А то сейчас размазано по десяткам веток от инфраструктуры до тср. А так - в одном месте наглядно проследить развитие городов.


----------



## osmant

Боюсь, некоторые особо ретивые пользователи (а их в каждом городе хватает) просто закидают эту тему фотками всего что строится, как например это происходит в секции "Города".


----------



## msasha_65

Dober_86 said:


> Мне в голову мысль пришла, почему бы не создать ветку, а лучше раздел с ветками под каждый из крупнейших городов страны, что-то типа "дайджест развития", где постить важнейшие и знаковые объекты строительства инфраструктуры, крупняк типа новых театров, тц, самые значимые высотки, инвест проекты и тп? А то сейчас размазано по десяткам веток от инфраструктуры до тср. А так - в одном месте наглядно проследить развитие городов.


Давно уже создан такой тред:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712196


----------



## Dober_86

Нда, мягко говоря, непопулярная ветка. Значит, идея хороша была только в теории.


----------



## ginnyg

мордеров в Нск и Барнео вместо ушедших планируете? хунгаризмами и прогрессизмами зарастают...


----------



## Federation2014

Dober_86 said:


> Нда, мягко говоря, непопулярная ветка. Значит, идея хороша была только в теории.


Питерцы своей Лахтой задали слишком высокую планку, многие после этого стесняются постить что-то не столь эпичное


----------



## avto_trest

Нужна помощь в грозненской ветке, кого-будь из свободных модераторов! 
Скопилось слишком много тем, часть из которых бесполезны или "мертвы"!
Можно объединить их с другими, или создать на нашей ветке, субфорум как у других регионов? Смысла от некоторых совсем нет.
Вот, например, зачем была нужна тема про "Грозненский троллейбус" ( строительство троллейбусного парка еще не началось), когда уже есть тема про ОТ, да и там редко, кто пишет? 
Спасибо!


----------



## Skur_S

ginnyg said:


> мордеров в Нск и Барнео вместо ушедших планируете? хунгаризмами и прогрессизмами зарастают...


Поддержу идею. Из-за говнища, заливающего барнаульскую секцию, всё чаще подумываю свалить с форума вслед за Сиберианом. Если нет возможности или желания назначить модератором кого-то из аборигенов, то хотя бы сами почаще к нам заглядывайте...


----------



## Federation2014

Барнаульцы в своей кофейне же доступно объяснили заглянувшему модератору, что они не какие-то там рабы, а генераторы контента, а модераторы всего лишь обслуга


----------



## KLoun

Federation2014 said:


> Барнаульцы в своей кофейне же доступно объяснили заглянувшему модератору, что они не какие-то там рабы, а генераторы контента, а модераторы всего лишь обслуга


Давно так не ржал в голос.


----------



## Federation2014

Добавлю, что про генерацию контента там гордо заявил юзер с сотней постов.


----------



## Skur_S

Federation2014 said:


> Барнаульцы в своей кофейне же доступно объяснили заглянувшему модератору, что они не какие-то там рабы, а генераторы контента, а модераторы всего лишь обслуга


Так будь модератор хоть чуть с характером, сразу бы забанил этих генераторов - появится возможность продолжить генерацию где-нибудь ВКонтактике...


----------



## Igor622015

Есть предложение AirPlay сделать новосибирским модератором



ikeamen said:


> Мярослав аккуратно забил на форум уже наверно с полгода-год назад. Сибериан еще раньше.
> По сути нас никто не модерирует. В общем-то не требуется, но можем зарасти рано или поздно..
> Моё предложение – AirPlay
> 
> можно в принципе голосовалку замутить если будут альтернативные предложения..
> а там уже накатать письмо федеральным модерам..





Igor622015 said:


> Если посмотреть список модеров которые могут модерировать наш новосибирский раздел:
> 
> AlexP, омский, в нашей ветке его видел за 5 лет пару раз.
> Myaroslav, новосибирский, в анабиозе
> coth, московский общероссийский, в нашей ветке не бывает.
> xfury, ростовский, в нашей ветке не бывает
> mr. MyXiN, московский, в нашей ветке не бывает
> AlMax, свердловский, в нашей ветке не бывает
> K-Lex, казанский, в нашей ветке не бывает
> xerx, питерский, в нашей ветке не бывает
> Siberian барнаульский, отчалил.





Igor622015 said:


> Myaroslav
> Last Activity: August 19th, 2015
> 
> Siberian
> Last Activity: February 1st, 2015
> 
> Так и живем...


Посмотрел сейчас кто в топе по постам в крупнейших темах нского раздела - это AirPlay ... по моему сам бог велел модерировать нскую ветку.


----------



## Federation2014

Поддерживаю!


----------



## Volkodav

чот нытьё какое-то


----------



## Progress 122RUS

Federation2014 said:


> Барнаульцы в своей кофейне же доступно объяснили заглянувшему модератору, что они не какие-то там рабы, а генераторы контента, а модераторы всего лишь обслуга


Этот модератор зашёл к нам и начал вести себя, как вовсе не модератор, а разбалованный хамовитый юзер форума, обдаваясь матом периодически. Поэтому ему так сказали. Многие его не видели до того момента. И создалось неприятное первое впечатление у многих форумчан.


----------



## Federation2014

Обдаваясь матом:lol: Чет представил себе Анкова, периодически обдающегося матом...


----------



## Federation2014

Skur_S said:


> Так будь модератор хоть чуть с характером, сразу бы забанил этих генераторов - появится возможность продолжить генерацию где-нибудь ВКонтактике...


Мнение самих вiльних барнаульцев по данному вопросу


2-ya said:


> Просто нужен нормальный адекватный модератор, а не чмо.


Я так смотрю, там могут и локальный майдан с "модера геть!" устроить в случае чего.:hide:


----------



## Progress 122RUS

Хорошее мнение по-этому поводу 



2-ya said:


> Просто нужен нормальный адекватный модератор, а не чмо.
> 
> Это самый активно-стабильный пользователь нашей ветки (я про *surovy_mag*), который не тупо флудит и ноет, а пользу приносит.
> И свое недовольство властью людям везде не насаживает


----------



## Dober_86

А почему во Владивостокской секции мода нет? Периодически вспыхивают срачи, подстёгиваемые саратовскими и новозеландскими "доброжелателями". Я бы IvanovS или Vladivostok2012 предложил.


----------



## ikeamen

Igor622015 said:


> Есть предложение AirPlay сделать новосибирским модератором
> 
> Посмотрел сейчас кто в топе по постам в крупнейших темах нского раздела - это AirPlay ... по моему сам бог велел модерировать нскую ветку.


я уже написал котху и муксину
многозначительно молчат..


----------



## Federation2014

Спят, наверно. Москвичи, что с них взять.


----------



## ikeamen

да я еще в пятницу или четверг даже писал кажется..


----------



## Federation2014

В пятницу бухали, в субботу спали, в вск похмелялись. Седня придут в себя и че-нить ответят.


----------



## zabobu

KLoun said:


> Давно так не ржал в голос.


А тебе лишь бы дубинкой махать по головам обездоленных замкадышей, смеясь.


----------



## Skur_S

Federation2014 said:


> Мнение самих вiльних барнаульцев по данному вопросу...


И что с того? Любая грубость должна быть наказуема...


----------



## ancov

Skur_S said:


> Так будь модератор хоть чуть с характером, сразу бы забанил этих генераторов - появится возможность продолжить генерацию где-нибудь ВКонтактике...


Зачем? А вдруг впоследствии в этой куче ***ма отыщется жемчужина?


----------



## ancov

Skur_S said:


> И что с того? Любая грубость должна быть наказуема...


Знаете, к сожалению, у вас там такая атмосфера сложилась из-за двух юзеров, что кроме грубых слов, других не находится. Я в постоянном контакте с Антоном-Siberian, он в общем-то из-за них и ушел с Форума.


----------



## Skur_S

ancov said:


> Знаете, к сожалению, у вас там такая атмосфера сложилась из-за двух юзеров, что кроме грубых слов, других не находится. Я в постоянном контакте с Антоном-Siberian, он в общем-то из-за них и ушел с Форума.


Так поэтому и самому уже порою хочется уйти. Готов поменять двух упомянутых юзеров обратно на Сибериана ...


----------



## ancov

Skur_S said:


> Так поэтому и самому уже порою хочется уйти. Готов поменять двух упомянутых юзеров обратно на Сибериана ...


Прекратите. А то одни "контентогенераторы" останутся


----------



## Progress 122RUS

ancov said:


> Знаете, к сожалению, у вас там такая атмосфера сложилась из-за двух юзеров, что кроме грубых слов, других не находится. Я в постоянном контакте с Антоном-Siberian, он в общем-то из-за них и ушел с Форума.


Не п-ди давай, что он из-за меня уходил! :bash:
Мне он лично написал, что форум мешает ЖИЗНИ и РАБОТЕ.
Да и Сиририану я всегда желал только добра. Постоянно в личке по различным темам общался тут с ним. Я не отношусь к этим двум юзерам.


----------



## Progress 122RUS

Я считаю, что в идеале должно быть в каждом регионе по модератору. Ибо форум - клоака. Я не говорю о регионах, для которых и раздела на форуме толком нет.


----------



## ancov




----------



## Progress 122RUS

А из-за каких он пользователей ушёл? Сказал "А", говори и "Б"


----------



## ginnyg

2 юзера обидели модера и он ушел... анекдот


----------



## ancov

Не смешно.


----------



## ikeamen

человек тонкой душевной организации..


----------



## zabobu

А какие проблемы в Барнаульской секции? Казалось там идилия, хотя специально не изучал.

Вот у нас был такой юзер Телепузь#5. Это тролль покруче Бублина, большой лингвист. Но здесь не задержался. Вспомнил, потому что он ездил в Барнаул в составе нских форумчан давно.


----------



## Federation2014

Открытие треда про баб прекрасную и любимую половину человечества когда-нибудь в светлом будущем ожидается?


----------



## msasha_65

Federation2014 said:


> Открытие треда про баб прекрасную и любимую половину человечества когда-нибудь в светлом будущем ожидается?


Безусловно. Но, боюсь, не на нашем форуме.


----------



## Federation2014

Не, ну без сисек. В этот раз уж по-любому.


----------



## Ysh

Да вы что.
я только и успеваю в чайной подчищать и в некоторых тематических форумах.
а вести канал на ютубе, у меня на это просто времени нет.
я даже писать на форуме стал меньше, отвлекает модерация...


----------



## tolya

На форуме стали показывать местную рекламу, на федерального, а регионального уровня. Причем не только в местном разделе. До чего дошел прогресс. Правда иногда и что-то с иероглифами показывали раньше.


----------



## Domashniy

^^ контекстная реклама.


----------



## tolya

Раньше местной не было и баннер внизу был меньше.


----------



## Federation2014

Найта в модеры инфраструктуры. Огромная польза этой части форума будет. На НТ отлично справляется. Лайкните пост, кто за.


----------



## Дядя Сава

tolya said:


> На форуме стали показывать местную рекламу, на федерального, а регионального уровня. Причем не только в местном разделе. До чего дошел прогресс. Правда иногда и что-то с иероглифами показывали раньше.


Адвлок ABP в помощ


----------



## Ysh

Federation2014 said:


> Найта в модеры инфраструктуры. Огромная польза этой части форума будет. На НТ отлично справляется. Лайкните пост, кто за.


В принципе я за, но он сам не станет - он человек занятой.


----------



## vartal

Ysh said:


> В принципе я за, но он сам не станет - он человек занятой.


А это не мешает ему быть тем же самым модером на этом самом эНТе?


----------



## ancov

А может лучше KLoun-a в модераторы инфраструктуры? Он вроде на roads.ru модератор?.


----------



## msasha_65

^^
Он и в предмете разбирается значительно лучше многих.


----------



## Ysh

Хорошая шутка.


----------



## vartal

Так уж и быть, давайте меня в модераторы.


----------



## Dober_86

ЗУФАРА ЗАБАНИЛИ


----------



## raisonnable

Ему не впервой.


----------



## KLoun

ancov said:


> А может лучше KLoun-a в модераторы инфраструктуры?


Нет.



ancov said:


> Он вроде на roads.ru модератор?.


Нет.



msasha_65 said:


> Он и в предмете разбирается значительно лучше многих.


Да.


----------



## Ysh

Dober_86 said:


> ЗУФАРА ЗАБАНИЛИ


ненавечно


----------



## Ysh

ancov said:


> А может лучше KLoun-a в модераторы инфраструктуры? Он вроде на roads.ru модератор?.


В Инфраструктуре (да и вообще в тематических форумах) вроде бы Эйрплей стал подчищать (спасибо ему), да и я туда заглядываю.
А КЛоун модератор Вселенной, ему и на такой должности неплохо.


----------



## tolya

ancov said:


> А может лучше KLoun-a в модераторы инфраструктуры? Он вроде на roads.ru модератор?.


Он призывал к бану всех, чуть ли не кроме его одного. Лучше уж Бублина.


----------



## tolya

Про политику приказано забыть.


----------



## tolya

Топик Политика в России потерял смысл. Модератор трет любое инакомыслие. Хороший символ того, что политика ныне жестко тоталитарная.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Ysh said:


> Можем и референдум провести, насчет того сколько давать тебе свободы. Ты уверен, что хочешь узнать реальное количество недовольных твоей деятельностью?


А давайте! И по мне, сразу, тоже, давайте! Будем лицезреть предателей в лицо! :cheers:
Естественно, голосование плиз сделайте открытое.


----------



## kanonirsss

Ysh said:


> Можем и референдум провести, насчет того сколько давать тебе свободы. Ты уверен, что хочешь узнать реальное количество недовольных твоей деятельностью?


эх Коля ты так ничего и не понял hno: можешь проводить что хочешь , ты и так уже на модераторском поприще провел стока всего :nuts:, не привыкать . суть не в том сколько ты и твоя позиция лайков в голосовалке получит , а суть то что модератор не может творить что хочет не по правилам закона , а просто по своему усмотрению и хотелок чьих то (пусть их не мало ).


----------



## jackass94

Кани демократом стал, смотрю. Даешь правовой форум!


----------



## ikeamen

диссидент. 
канонирсомор


----------



## Дядя Сава

Чтото от меня про северсталь скрывают в Череповце надо на скайсраперсити заводов и промышленных предприятий темы заводить в каждой ветке форума.


----------



## Дядя Сава

И Вот в Ставропольской секции нет подраздела Черкесск и Карачаево Черкессия ранее входившаясая в Ставропольский край обидно Черкесск обделён на Скайсраперсити к примеру масштабной застройки на територии химзавода от ссылка http://snip1.ru/house/zhilishhnoe-s...va/mikrorajon-mnogoetazhnoj-zhiloj-zastrojki/ вот пример то что Черкесска нет на форуме


----------



## Дядя Сава

Что то идея подоспела а давайте тему Государственных архивов каждому городу каждой секции поднимем на этом форуме вот такой темы нет здесь.


----------



## avto_trest

Дядя Сава;136972298 said:


> И Вот в Ставропольской секции нет подраздела Черкесск и Карачаево Черкессия ранее входившаясая в Ставропольский край обидно Черкесск обделён на Скайсраперсити к примеру масштабной застройки на територии химзавода от ссылка http://snip1.ru/house/zhilishhnoe-s...va/mikrorajon-mnogoetazhnoj-zhiloj-zastrojki/ вот пример то что Черкесска нет на форуме


Создай тему в общерегиональном форуме, кто тебе мешает?! В следующем году республика отметит юбилей - *25-летие со дня образования республики и 95-летие Карачаево-Черкесской автономной области.* 
Только зачастую тебе самому придется ее развивать, как это делаю я по темам посвященным Ингушетии.


----------



## Дядя Сава

avto_trest said:


> Создай тему в общерегиональном форуме, кто тебе мешает?! В следующем году республика отметит юбилей - *25-летие со дня образования республики и 95-летие Карачаево-Черкесской автономной области.*
> Только зачастую тебе самому придется ее развивать, как это делаю я по темам посвященным Ингушетии.


А зачем Черкесску общерегиональный форум можно в Ставропольскую Секцию запихнуть ведь это когда то было частью Ставропольского края Карачаево Черкессия.


----------



## avto_trest

Дядя Сава;137029628 said:


> А зачем Черкесску общерегиональный форум можно в Ставропольскую Секцию запихнуть ведь это когда то было частью Ставропольского края Карачаево Черкессия.


 Ага, а Ингушетию в Чеченскую! Объемный, ты все в своем репертуаре!))


----------



## Trimoff

4 человека проголосовали за возвращение темы в раздел Инфраструктуры 
Админы, дело за вами.


----------



## ikeamen

Trimoff said:


> 4 человека


:rofl:


----------



## Dober_86

Это что, какой-то баг или у Сахалина, Еврейки, Камчи свои разделы появились?


----------



## raisonnable

Видимо, в процессе...

З.Ы. Когда на главной странице реформа будет? А то порой и не знаешь, что у городов есть свои разделы...


----------



## Дядя Сава

raisonnable said:


> Видимо, в процессе...
> 
> З.Ы. Когда на главной странице реформа будет? А то порой и не знаешь, что у городов есть свои разделы...


На примере Поволжья Ульяновска нет на стартовой странице.


----------



## Ysh

Пока в процессе. Терпение!


----------



## coth

Trimoff said:


> 4 человека проголосовали за возвращение темы в раздел Инфраструктуры
> Админы, дело за вами.


Накладываю вето.


----------



## Trimoff

coth said:


> Накладываю вето.


До какого момента?


----------



## Nekstyle

Какие перспективы _инкубатора_?


----------



## [email protected]

Nekstyle said:


> Какие перспективы _инкубатора_?


Выживут сильнейшие...


----------



## Ysh

я думаю, в данном случае "кот." это просто сокращение от слова "который"


----------



## Ysh

Я бы предложил три темы из Чайной и СКЖ слить в одну и оставить ее в Чайной (назвать "Армия и Оружие", например). А в Экономике слить вместе "Экспорт вооружений" и "ВПК" и назвать ее "ВПК и Экспорт вооружений" или "ВПК России".


----------



## coth

То же вариант.


----------



## AutoUnion

Ну так есть две одинаковые темы одна старая называется "Прибалтика" новая "Эстония, Латвия, Литва" тоже давно пора объединить тем более что любителей устроить там срач уже давно нету.


----------



## Ysh

сольем... доберусь вечером до компа! сейчас с телефона выхожу... кинь мне пожалуйста обе ссылки...


----------



## AutoUnion

Ysh said:


> сольем... доберусь вечером до компа! сейчас с телефона выхожу... кинь мне пожалуйста обе ссылки...


Старая тема http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showt...light=1087+1088+1080+1073+1072+1083+1090+1082

новая http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827945


----------



## Ysh

Хм. там написано, что это архивная тема:hmm:



ancov said:


> Тема ушла в анналы SSC, ну по-простому в архив
> 
> Добро пожаловать в новую тему


----------



## Ysh

AJIekc said:


> предложение
> - закрыть все клонированные военные треды - эти:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=495250&page=388
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1593064&page=105
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1947302&page=4
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=840282&page=34
> 
> - создать в чайной на основе единый раздел, где будет все о армии, флоте и тд, кот. предполагает дискусии, срач и проч.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597464


сделано.
осталась 1 общая тема в чайной
и 1 общая тема в Экономике


----------



## Skur_S

Выражаю признательность модераторам за активную работу по наведению порядка на форуме


----------



## dars-dm

Неужели до сих пор запрещают переименование Инкубатора в Крым?


----------



## ancov

dars-dm said:


> Неужели до сих пор запрещают переименование Инкубатора в Крым?


Не. это модераторы тупят.


----------



## John_Q

Модераторы могут из общей тюменской ветки в сургуткую перекинуть некоторые темы? я так понимаю создавать ветки они не могут? , но жонглировать темами никто не запрещал? или тоже нет?:cheers2:


----------



## Ysh

John_Q said:


> Модераторы могут из общей тюменской ветки в сургуткую перекинуть некоторые темы? я так понимаю создавать ветки они не могут? , но жонглировать темами никто не запрещал? или тоже нет?:cheers2:


Напиши мне в личку, что надо перекинуть, со ссылками на темы и куда их отправить!


----------



## John_Q

Кто за или против чтобы в тюменской ветке вместо подфорума сургута был подфорум ХМАО и ЯНАО , а то в тюменской основной ветке темы перемешались.

Вообщем выношу вопрос о переименовании подраздела из "Сургут" в ==> "ХМАО и ЯНАО"


----------



## reapers

^^
Однозначно за!


----------



## DimaS83

Чтобы не забивать страницу кто ЗА - ставит лайк. Кто против - отписывается.


----------



## dduk

Вот и получается очень неудобно, зачем Москва два раза ты объясни?
А фотки не будут в "общем месеве", так это месево - teahouse talk. Туда месеву и дорога, а так все на виду зато.


----------



## Ysh

dduk said:


> Вот и получается очень неудобно, зачем Москва два раза ты объясни?
> А фотки не будут в "общем месеве", так это месево - teahouse talk. Туда месеву и дорога, а так все на виду зато.


----------



## ГЛЕБ СОМОВ

del


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот и моё предложение для Железных и Автомобильных дорог создать целые разделы на Российсском форуме.


----------



## orel2016

Зачем нам бандеровская терминология на форуме. Что за город Днiпро?

Есть город Днепропетровск, ранее Екатеринослав и Новороссийск.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=813222&page=87

PS Даже Гугл отображает названия Днепропетровск и Кировоград правильно. А мы скачем


----------



## Дядя Сава

orel2016 said:


> Зачем нам бандеровская терминология на форуме. Что за город Днiпро?
> 
> Есть город Днепропетровск, ранее Екатеринослав и Новороссийск.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=813222&page=87
> 
> PS Даже Гугл отображает названия Днепропетровск и Кировоград правильно. А мы скачем


О апричем здесь город Новороссийск Краснодарского края Черноморского побережья кавказа он как связан с Днепропетровском.


----------



## alley cat

Дядя Сава;141073394 said:


> О апричем здесь город Новороссийск Краснодарского края Черноморского побережья кавказа он как связан с Днепропетровском.


А притом:



> Днепропетровск, *ранее* Екатеринослав и Новороссийск.


----------



## tolya

orel2016 said:


> Зачем нам бандеровская терминология на форуме. Что за город Днiпро?
> 
> Есть город Днепропетровск, ранее Екатеринослав и Новороссийск.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=813222&page=87
> 
> PS Даже Гугл отображает названия Днепропетровск и Кировоград правильно. А мы скачем


Лучше ДнепроПутинск-Великий.


----------



## tolya

В андроидном хроме при загрузке прыгает страница.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Ну вот с летом и летними отпусками форум теряет свою активнось так сказать летнее обострение Скайсраперсити передышку делать летними отпусками юзеров.


----------



## Federation2014

Надо запретить отпуски, раз они негативно сказываются на форуме.


----------



## orel2016

Есть ли смысл плодить флудильные ветки в крымском разделе? Есть ведь Крым. Чайная.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2017425

Или хотя бы переименовать в *Симферополь. Проблемы городского развития*, по аналогии с Севастополем.


----------



## Ysh

Вроде эта тема активная довольно.
Пусть сами симферопольцы высказываются.


----------



## alley cat

Скорректируйте пожалуйста название темы

*ДУБАЙ | The Tower | 1000 м+*

В связи с повышением высотности.

*ДУБАЙ | Dubai Creek Tower | 1300 м+*

А это основная тема в разделе *Megatalls*

DUBAI | Dubai Creek Tower | 1300m+ | 4265ft+ | 55 fl+ | U/C


----------



## Dober_86

Удалите, пожалуйста, *тему.* Является дубликатом *этого* треда.


----------



## Ysh

переименовали. удалили.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Ну что весь форум и его юзеры по субботам на свадьбах гуляют что постов в этот день мало выкладывается.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Дядя Сава, ты в Москве?


----------



## Medoed

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Дядя Сава, ты в Москве?


В Ессентуках же ж.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Так он вроде недавно был ещё в Москве, в Московских ветках активно писал.


----------



## bus driver

Он во многих ветках активно пишет.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

В любом случае, он был в Москве. Интереоесовался, до сих пор он здесь или нет.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот Брянск вообще изчез с поля Видимости Скайсраперсити скоро 3 года будет с последнего поста такая участь скоро будет с Тамбовым и Пензой вот Исху их воскресить надо для активности Брянска смоленска Тамбова И Пензы Саранск только про стадион тема основная строительная ветка не живёт своей активностью.


----------



## Дядя Сава

И вот Чувашия с Чебоксарами не как не поделена с Запада Нижегородской и с Востока Казанью и Татарстаном секциями.


----------



## Ysh

Объемный, не флуди.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот вылезло это чудо на форуме это надо исправить This site uses cookies to deliver its services, to personalize ads and to analyze traffic. For this purpose, site usage information is shared with Google. More info Got it!


----------



## Shwed

Господа, а можно нам в краснодарскую ветку модератора? Периодические обращения к другим модераторам либо довольно долго рассматриваются, либо вообще игнорируются. Между тем необходимо и список 20+ давно отредактировать и названия многих тем изменить. И многое другое.


----------



## Ysh

кого, например?

А вообще аж 9 модеров там приписаны



> Moderators : 9 westernzoom222, xfury, coth, Ysh, mr. MyXiN, AirPlaY, AlMax, K-Lex, xerx


----------



## Shwed

Ysh said:


> кого, например?
> 
> А вообще аж 9 модеров там приписаны


Да хоть 99. Когда я тебя попросил список 20+ отредактировать - ты вообще забил. Какой то результат может быть только от обращения к xfury, остальные же вообще в южном разделе не появляются по сути.


----------



## bus driver

Можно перекинуть одного из чайных модеров, их там и так слишком много.


----------



## msasha_65

Читаем Правила:



> *R 02.* По местным вопросам модерирования необходимо обращаться в местным модераторам:
> Центр - coth, mr. MyXiN
> Северо-запад - xerx
> *Юг и Северный Кавказ - xfury, westernzoom222*
> Поволжье - K-Lex, Kostya-81,
> ton63, Max Righter
> Урал - AlMax, DoctorADS
> Сибирь - AlexP, AirPlaY,
> Aleksander24
> Дальний Восток - msasha_65
> При возникновении проблемных сообщений о них необходимо сообщать используя кнопку доноса . При возникновении организационных вопросов пользуйтесь личными сообщениями или сообщайте в эту тему.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=434935

Что непонятного?
По-моему, всё написано предельно ясно.


----------



## Ysh

Shwed said:


> Да хоть 99. Когда я тебя попросил список 20+ отредактировать - ты вообще забил. Какой то результат может быть только от обращения к xfury, остальные же вообще в южном разделе не появляются по сути.


Я всегда все просьбы выполняю, если это в моих силах.
Значит, что-то было с твоим списком непонятное для меня лично.


----------



## Dober_86

Друзья, пожалуй, стоит объединить ветки по мосту на Сахалин. А то их две сейчас - в федеральном разделе инфраструктуры и в ДВ-разделе.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Темы приостановленным проектам в чайные превращают и не как не закрываются они не посчитайте это за флуд этот пост


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Dober_86 said:


> Друзья, пожалуй, стоит объединить ветки по мосту на Сахалин. А то их две сейчас - в федеральном разделе инфраструктуры и в ДВ-разделе.


Зачем? Многие сидят только в одном из них. В конце концов, есть локальные ветки по транспорту, а есть общероссийские. И даже в международке.


----------



## Ysh

объединить не трудно. но нужен консенсус.


----------



## Dober_86

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Зачем? Многие сидят только в одном из них. В конце концов, есть локальные ветки по транспорту, а есть общероссийские. И даже в международке.


Так это не локалка. Была б она в разделе субъекта федерации , Сахалинской областили Хабаровсокго края, я бы слова не сказал. А она в общедальневосточной. И вторая в общей. Смысл?

Но Иж прав, волюнтаризма не нужно, требуем голосования.


----------



## Federation2014

Предлагаю сделать Найта модератором!:cheers: На НТ он нормально модерит, мне нра))))


----------



## Federation2014

Dober_86 said:


> Иж прав


С детства знаю, что Иж крут, особенно Планета-5


----------



## geoworld

Dober_86 said:


> Так это не локалка. Была б она в разделе субъекта федерации , Сахалинской областили Хабаровсокго края, я бы слова не сказал. А она в общедальневосточной. И вторая в общей. Смысл?
> 
> Но Иж прав, волюнтаризма не нужно, требуем голосования.


Если можно сделать тему в виде ссылки на тему в другом разделе, почему бы и нет. Проблема в том, что объект даже далёк от проектирования. С таким же успехом можно обсуждать полёт на Марс.hno:


----------



## OBLAKA

Как я могу на форуме обжаловать действия местных модераторов? Куда написать апеляцию и касацию на их действия/бездействия?


----------



## Ysh

*OBLAKA* - просьба поправить подпись. Она нарушает пункт *I 01.* "Правил".



> *I 01.* Подписи должны быть *не более 5 строчек стандартного второго размера*. Шрифт выше 3 размера не допускается. Так же не допускается цитирование других участников форума, использования большого количества разных цветов и оскорблений.


А пожаловаться на действия модераторов можно сюда или сюда.


----------



## zZero

А можно пожалуйста переименовать эту тему из "Сноубординг" в -> "ГОРЫ. Сноуборд. Лыжи. Телемарк. Сплитборд. Скитур. Альпинизм. Снегоступы."

Охватим всех наших зимних товарищей. Последние слова "снегоступы" и "альпинизм", если не влезет, можно и не ставить. 

Спасибо.


----------



## msasha_65

^^
Можно, но ни к чему.
Все же и так знают, про что тред.


----------



## Mashynuga

Здравствуйте! Я новенький на форуме, немного не знаю, как лучше организовать свои посты на данном форуме и куда их лучше определить...

Вот у меня возник такой вопрос, в разделе "Российский форум", есть подразделы по региональному признаку, есть подразделы по фото-видео секции, а есть тематические подразделы. Я пишу посты про общественный электрический транспорт, но мои посты несколько необычны, они включают в себя, как фотографии, так и ссылки на видео моего канала. Просто я веду собственный Ю-тюб канал и хотел бы помочь развить транспортную культуру и сам форум, ну и разумеется привлечь к каналу целевую аудиторию. Рекламой я не занимаюсь, а просто культурно оставляю в конце ссылочки на видео. Но пишу посты я в в подсекции фото-видео раздела, однако, я смотрю, что народу мало просматривает созданную мной тему, да и окружение моей темы другими тоже отнюдь не тематическое, а просто про города и видео из них...

Как вы думаете, может целесообразнее для привлечения именно целевой аудитории размещать посты в тематическом подразделе в его транспортных ветках?

Если что, то вот ссылка на мою тему: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2065493


----------



## Federation2014

Может, как-то уже что-то поменять в фильтрах мата? А то постоянные звездочки в слове колeбаться, если не заменять некоторые буквы на латиницу, выглядят как-то маразматично.
И да, я как-то редко встречал на форуме данный глагол в инфинитиве. Обычно если уж матом, то несколько другие слова употре...тьфу, используются.


----------



## avto_trest

День добрый! 

Переименуйте пожалуйста эту тему на "Грозный. Гостиница 5 * "The Local". Построен."

Спасибо.


----------



## Federation2014

А почему когда с телефона открываешь сайт, то там ваще нафиг все выглядит по-другому!!! при ответе на какой-то пост, если он сам был ответом на что-то перед этим, сохраняется цитата внутри цитаты, а в нормальной версии с компа нет? И можно ли как-то это поправить? Значительно упростило бы дискуссии и делало более наглядными.


----------



## msasha_65

^^
С телефона по умолчанию открывается мобильное приложение.
Переключи на полную версию, и будет тебе счастье.


----------



## Federation2014

Ну это я понимаю. Вопрос в том, почему в этой "полной" версии не сделать такое цитирование не только самого поста, но и цитаты, которая в нем уже есть? Разве так не лучше и удобнее?


----------



## tolya

О, заработало. В смысле без всяких обходных технологий.


----------



## Дядя Сава

К стати про Дальнейшее развитие форума Дмитрий Медведев назначил министром строительсва Виталия Мутко предпологают что он все новостройки развалит это черевато загибанию всего форума Скайсраперсити так сказать редко постинг будет по веткам.


----------



## Krosh

Federation2014 said:


> Разве так не лучше и удобнее?


Это лучше и удобнее в тех случаях, когда на другом конце интернета сидит аккуратный и вежливый человек, который лишние сущности в цитатах чистит.
Это не всегда так.
Причём, что обидно, цитируют с многократно вложенными простынями обычно дятлы, которых вообще к сети допускать нельзя.

С другой стороны, действительно важные вещи можно ведь и руками сделать в тех случаях, когда это необходимо. На телефоне, правда, неудобно. Ну так и не надо с телефона в форуме сидеть. Телефоны не для того придумали, а чтобы у человека всегда с собой был будильник, фонарик и калькулятор. 


Federation2014 said:


> Federation2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federation2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Разве так не лучше и удобнее?
> 
> 
> 
> Разве так не лучше и удобнее?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Разве так не лучше и удобнее?
Click to expand...

Пардон за пример, лениво было что-то изобретать.
Смысл в том, что вложенные цитаты в принципе работают.


----------



## Krosh

Дядя Сава;148233473 said:


> ... это черевато загибанию всего форума Скайсраперсити так сказать редко постинг будет по веткам.


Наоборот!
В этом случае будут знатные поводы для срача, флуда и троллинга (причём всё по тематике форума), что резко выведет российский раздел в лидеры SSC!
:lol:


----------



## avto_trest

Вечер добрый!

Перенесите эту тему сюда . Спасибо!


----------



## Ysh

готово


----------



## Trimoff

Уважаемые админы, может всётаки откроете тему https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1774220 ? Если вам лень за ней следить, готов обсудить формат её наполнения и развивать её.
Если вы называете эту тему "религиозную или фанатиковскую", будьте добры, закройте пожалуйста минимум 10 тем Hyperloop, которые выходят при поиске, вить судя по вашей логике Hyperloop такая же религиозная и фанатическая система, которая "типа" создана "богом" Элоном Маском..


----------



## Shwed

А зачем её закрыли? Прикольная тема была.


----------



## PolarNordrus

Просьба модераторам, добавить теги в эти темы.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2035640

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2038624


----------



## Trimoff

Shwed said:


> А зачем её закрыли? Прикольная тема была.


Это называться "приклонятЬся и обожать" иноземца того, в далеке далёком :master: и не признавать того, который рядом, под боком:grumpy:... ещё великое не желании хоть в чём-то разобраться(на что уходит время), но не лень просто закрыть тему со словами "ай-яйяйяй! а кто это сделал, а?!" :hm:
Модеры даже на контакт не идут... боятся чего-то:hmm:...а чего и сами видимо не знают:lol:


----------



## vartal

Ну и чего прикольного в той теме было? Струнный, рунный какой-то там...


----------



## vartal

Смотрю форум немного подшаманили, вид главной страницы чуть переделали, пару язычков добавили. Жаль, что руссиш не добавили заодно.
Но косячки какие-то с языками остались, к примеру такие как "Szybka odpowied¼..." ниже кнопки "Post Reply".


----------



## Ваня

когда они картинки вернут?:bash:


----------



## msasha_65

Ваня;149369433 said:


> когда они картинки вернут?:bash:


Боюсь, что никогда.
Всвязи с переходом на https все картинки, расположенные на сайтах http, на форуме больше не отображаются. 
Решить проблему новые админы не могут (не умеют, мозгов не хватает), а откатиться назад на http гордость не позволяет.
То, что это всё отразилось на пользователях, новую администрацию вообще не волнует.
Призывы к здравому смыслу действия не возымели.


----------



## vartal

artObserver said:


> В тот день форум действительно работал очень нестабильно, так что ваш сарказм тут неуместен.


Мой сарказм уместен, тем более товарищ любит так расписывать свои мысли на отдельные фразы друг за другом не только в тот, а в любой день.


----------



## Federation2014

artObserver said:


> В тот день форум действительно работал очень нестабильно, так что ваш сарказм тут неуместен.


Это ж Вартал, для него это норма, расслабься)) Ну не может он в иронию и юмор вообще от слова совсем, что поделать, так хоть так пытается что-то ляпнуть

ЗЫ Можем поспорить, что он обязательно ответит и на этот пост и сделает это традиционно уныло


----------



## Dober_86

Federation2014 said:


> Это ж Вартал, для него это норма, расслабься)) Ну не может он в иронию и юмор вообще от слова совсем, что поделать, так хоть так пытается что-то ляпнуть
> 
> ЗЫ Можем поспорить, что он обязательно ответит и на этот пост и сделает это традиционно уныло


Квартал постоянно шутит и сарказмирует, но это как с идиотом, он же не понимает, что он CENSORED, в своём внутреннем мире он нормален, тк иного мира не знает и не может знать, так и людям с отшибленным ч.ю. априори не дано понять, почему же их юмор – не юмор.

Хуже всего, когда такие люди оказывется сильно экстравертированными. Сидишь в компании людей, и там такое чудо типа квартала отпускает "щютки" раз за разом, несмешно, неуместно, глупо. И все сидят и переглядываются друг с другом, и в недоумении, и немного нервно угарают, от градуса идиотичности ситуации. И все думают "да закрой ты рот уже". Я помню, на свадьбе двоюродного так было, отец невесты такой вот квартал оказался. Жену его жалко было, фейспалмила явно.


----------



## vegorv

таких,как Вартал всегда есть определенный % в населении и периодически они нам в жизни встречаются. что поделать. с этим надо как то жить.


----------



## bus driver

Прошу повлиять на местных спамер ботов (не банить, но как то упорядочить их контент).

Только уважаемый *Ysh* сотворил доброе дело, объединив темы по благоустройству, как свеже испеченный ольгинец *Good Spirit* вновь наплодил таких тем:

*Городские набережные*

Или вот например
Культовые здания и сооружения

хотя у нас уже есть аж две таких темы, где как видно тоже дублирование происходит
Архитектура православных храмов России
Постсоветская храмовая архитектура

А тут у него видимо сбился маршрутизатор и весь контент пошел в левую тему
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=151602968#post151602968

Не в службу, а в дружбу, разберитесь пожалуйста.


----------



## bus driver

Хотя возможно и оздоровительный бриг не помешает

Благоустройство области

Благоустройство в Московской области


----------



## Ysh

да, он мне сам уже написал и попросил удалить лишнее


----------



## Trimoff

Ysh said:


> а разве эта тема кому-то была интересна кроме топикстартера? только вы в нее один и писали. даже лайков там почти не было.


Если бы не была интересна, то количество просмотров не поднималось и там бы не было постов от других пользователей. Почему в количестве лайков вы видите прямой показатель заинтересованности? 
Почему тем хайперлупа, который до сих пор не реализован, не продемонстрирован в действии и не возит людей, более 5-ти штук, а Стрyнный транспорт Sky Way, который имеет промышленные, сертифицированные образцы и РЕАЛЬНО возит людей, не имеет право на отдельную тему на этом форуме, который посвящён высоким строениям и транспортной инфраструктуре, а дороги Sky Way можно встраивать прямо в высотные здания? Чем эта единственная тема, с кратким обзором развитии технологии, лично мешает Вам и почему многочисленные темы Хайперлупа могут тут находится, хотя к высотным зданиям они не имеют никакого отношений и будущая инфраструктура которого нарисована только в компьютерной графике:lol:? Вот почему? Ответьте пожалуйста на эти вопросы, уважаемы админы и модераторы... Если внятного, адекватного ответа нет, будьте так добры, откройте, пожалуйста, закрытую Вами, тему...

Может вы ответить на вопрос: Что на этом форуме делают темы хайперлупа, если 


vartal said:


> Форум-то вообще-то небоскрёбам посвящён в первую очередь


?



vartal said:


> что кому-то особо интересно читать ваши простыни про некую новомодную струнную игрушку.


выше тоже можно адресовать вопрос Вам. 

Когда-то перед первым полётом "конструктора" Братьев Райт, известные учёные говорили, что "самолёт тяжелее воздуха и он не может летать"... и это тоже была новомодная штука так же как и поезда. Однако сейчас же всё летает и ездить.
И простынь частенько бывает монотонная, а я в теме выкладывал фото и видео. И если нужно, отвечал на вопросы.



vartal said:


> диван у вас уже явно до пола просел.


Мои соболезнование, если Ваш диван так просел.:lol: А мой диван стоит чаще всего не тронутый.... Иначе пришлось бы арендовать самолёт, чтобы приехать из Ульяновска в Минск на ЭкоФестиваль Sky Way на диване, где я и тысячи людей спокойно прокатились на струнном транспорте

Нашёл на форуме *АЖ 8 тем Hyperloop.*..	:wtf:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2064205
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2029266
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2019349
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2066885
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1003845
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2072797
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2066963
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1003845

Админы, а вы даже ОДНУ единственную тему Sky Way закрываете...	icard: Готов выслушать Ваши оправдания!:colbert:


----------



## Shwed

Да откройте уже эту тему про скайвей. Есть куча более бесполезных тем, а там иногда весёлые картинки были.


----------



## ikeamen

Trimoff said:


> Админы, а вы даже ОДНУ единственную тему Sky Way закрываете...


как тебе такое, Илон Муск?


----------



## Dober_86

Trimoff said:


> Если бы не была интересна, то количество просмотров не поднималось и там бы не было постов от других пользователей. Почему в количестве лайков вы видите прямой показатель заинтересованности?
> Почему тем хайперлупа, который до сих пор не реализован, не продемонстрирован в действии и не возит людей, более 5-ти штук, а Стрyнный транспорт Sky Way, который имеет промышленные, сертифицированные образцы и РЕАЛЬНО возит людей, не имеет право на отдельную тему на этом форуме, который посвящён высоким строениям и транспортной инфраструктуре, а дороги Sky Way можно встраивать прямо в высотные здания? Чем эта единственная тема, с кратким обзором развитии технологии, лично мешает Вам и почему многочисленные темы Хайперлупа могут тут находится, хотя к высотным зданиям они не имеют никакого отношений и будущая инфраструктура которого нарисована только в компьютерной графике:lol:? Вот почему? Ответьте пожалуйста на эти вопросы, уважаемы админы и модераторы... Если внятного, адекватного ответа нет, будьте так добры, откройте, пожалуйста, закрытую Вами, тему...
> 
> Может вы ответить на вопрос: Что на этом форуме делают темы хайперлупа, если
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> выше тоже можно адресовать вопрос Вам.
> 
> Когда-то перед первым полётом "конструктора" Братьев Райт, известные учёные говорили, что "самолёт тяжелее воздуха и он не может летать"... и это тоже была новомодная штука так же как и поезда. Однако сейчас же всё летает и ездить.
> И простынь частенько бывает монотонная, а я в теме выкладывал фото и видео. И если нужно, отвечал на вопросы.
> 
> 
> Мои соболезнование, если Ваш диван так просел.:lol: А мой диван стоит чаще всего не тронутый.... Иначе пришлось бы арендовать самолёт, чтобы приехать из Ульяновска в Минск на ЭкоФестиваль Sky Way на диване, где я и тысячи людей спокойно прокатились на струнном транспорте
> 
> Нашёл на форуме *АЖ 8 тем Hyperloop.*..	:wtf:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2064205
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2029266
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2019349
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2066885
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1003845
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2072797
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2066963
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1003845
> 
> Админы, а вы даже ОДНУ единственную тему Sky Way закрываете...	icard: Готов выслушать Ваши оправдания!:colbert:


Так преподобный Илоний профинансировал создание сих веток, вестимо, а что вложили вы, г-н Юницкий, для популяризации своего транспорта? Вот и не жалуйтесь теперь. :banana:


----------



## vartal

Federation2014 said:


> Это ж Вартал, для него это норма, расслабься)) Ну не может он в иронию и юмор вообще от слова совсем, что поделать, так хоть так пытается что-то ляпнуть
> 
> ЗЫ Можем поспорить, что он обязательно ответит и на этот пост и сделает это традиционно уныло


Ты лучше счётчик постов накручивай, юморист. Ну как, оправдал твои ожидания, достаточно уныло получилось? И про юмор - это не твой конёк, ты даже для Евгения Ваганыча не сгодишься вместо его жены в шутники.


Dober_86 said:


> Квартал постоянно шутит и сарказмирует, но это как с идиотом, он же не понимает, что он идиот, в своём внутреннем мире он нормален, тк иного мира не знает и не может знать, так и людям с отшибленным ч.ю. априори не дано понять, почему же их юмор – не юмор.
> Хуже всего, когда такие люди оказывется сильно экстравертированными. Сидишь в компании людей, и там такое чудо типа квартала отпускает "щютки" раз за разом, несмешно, неуместно, глупо. И все сидят и переглядываются друг с другом, и в недоумении, и немного нервно угарают, от градуса идиотичности ситуации. И все думают "да закрой ты рот уже". Я помню, на свадьбе двоюродного так было, отец невесты такой вот квартал оказался. Жену его жалко было, фейспалмила явно.


Очень оригинальное мнение. Правда, ничего общего с реальным данный поток сознания от продувшего дальневосточными ветрами последние остатки серого вещества не имеет.
Но ты попытался. Может в следующий раз получится лучше. Но язычок прикуси, если ты не идиот и понимаешь, что такие высказывания точно лучше делать на расстоянии, а не глядя в лицо, поскольку можно тут же получить ответ, который не порадует ляпнувшего не подумавши о последствиях.


vegorv said:


> таких,как Вартал всегда есть определенный % в населении и периодически они нам в жизни встречаются. что поделать. с этим надо как то жить.


Бедняжка, как же тебе трудно живётся. Но что поделаешь, правда? Крепись, жизнь не вечная.
И всё-таки, каких таких? Не слишком часто меняющих своё мнение и не переобувающихся на ходу, как ты?

Вообще приятно, что такая явно неадекватная реакция у недалёких умом людей на вполне себе безобидные высказывания. Этим вы только доказываете, что природа на вас явно отдохнула, с чем вам придётся смириться.
А теперь можно от моей персоны и нелестной чуши в мой адрес вернуться к обсуждению форума. Спасибо.


Trimoff said:


> Чем эта единственная тема, с кратким обзором развитии технологии


С кратким обзором? Хорошая шутка. Не, реально хорошая. Не то что у господ повыше, опускающихся в язвительные личные передёргивания, когда нет аргументов.


Trimoff said:


> Мои соболезнование, если Ваш диван так просел


Эммм...хммм... я вроде бы не про свой диван говорил?


----------



## raisonnable

vartal said:


> Ну как, оправдал твои ожидания, достаточно уныло получилось?


Не только его! Настолько уныло, что шедеврально...


----------



## Dober_86

Чёт как-то жутенько. Good spirit как из пулемёта, очередные дубли веток понасоздавал.
Вообще, смелость/наглость несколько удивляет. Только вчера на форуме, и, не знакомый с его структурой, видимо, открывает темы как ему заблагорассудится, то ли не зная, то ли не считаясь с тем, что уже такие есть. Следует же немножко форум изучить предварительно, или народ поспрашивать, не?


----------



## Dober_86

raisonnable said:


> Не только его! Настолько уныло, что шедеврально...


У мистера Яуныл кругом враги! :horse::guns1:


----------



## Gkublok

Dober_86 said:


> Чёт как-то жутенько. Good spirit как из пулемёта, очередные дубли веток понасоздавал.
> Вообще, смелость/наглость несколько удивляет. Только вчера на форуме, и, не знакомый с его структурой, видимо, открывает темы как ему заблагорассудится, то ли не зная, то ли не считаясь с тем, что уже такие есть. Следует же немножко форум изучить предварительно, или народ поспрашивать, не?


Не знаю как остальных, но меня *Good Spirit* изрядно напрягает своим спамом по всему форуму. Весь его контент - это сплошные перепечатки новостей, причем, зачастую, совершенно неинтересных и неуместных. А в темы стадионов он вообще постит фотографии фанаток с конкретных матчей, что является откровенным флудом.


----------



## bus driver

Он, как и КС75 откровенные провластные боты. Разум включают только тогда, когда этим ботам угрожает блокировка ( оператор/руководитель этих ботов подключается). Как пример, бан КС75 или вот реакция на последний раш спирита. 

С одной стороны, ничего плохого в целом в их действиях нет. Но когда их слишком много, их слишком много.

Кстати, те темы так и не удалены (не все)


----------



## Dober_86

bus driver said:


> Он, как и КС75 откровенные провластные боты. Разум включают только тогда, когда этим ботам угрожает блокировка ( оператор/руководитель этих ботов подключается). Как пример, бан КС75 или вот реакция на последний раш спирита.
> 
> С одной стороны, ничего плохого в целом в их действиях нет. Но когда их слишком много, их слишком много.
> 
> Кстати, те темы так и не удалены (не все)


Почему сразу боты-то. :nuts: Инфу постят. Вопрос в дубяже веток только.
А Толя новосибирский чем не бот на первый взгляд? Всё только про обворовавшего замкадышей Путина и москвичей сотнями постов. А нет, все прекрасно знают, живой человек. Просто такой... Своеобразный.


----------



## Xanderyl

Так что в итоге, насколько забанили Гуд Спирита? И хватит всех записывать в "провластные боты", иначе в таком случае оппоботов тут можно насчитать в десятки раз больше, и от них толку совсем нет, в отличии от *Good Spirit*а.


----------



## Xanderyl

Блин, похоже навсегда по жалобе козрадовца Volpacchiotto на вполне безобидные посты о Донбасс Арене.


----------



## Dober_86

Я сейчас больше всего postimages пользую, вроде не удаляет. 

Яфотки, плак, всё равно.


----------



## Takohashi

Dober_86 said:


> Я сейчас больше всего postimages пользую, вроде не удаляет.


Они все якобы ничего не удаляют, а по факту, что postimages, что jpegshare — открываешь что-нибудь даже годичной давности, а там половина изображений есть, а половины уже нет, причём в пределах одного сообщения. Сужу на основе своих форумов. Я у себя уже давно ссылки на все эти хостинги в чёрный список внёс, чтобы никто ими не пользовался. Здесь такое не прокатит, но хотя бы следует как-то принуждать юзеров пользоваться проверенными хостингами, особенно тех, кто часто постит.


----------



## vartal

Ещё бы внести запрет постинга фото с радикала, там удаление фот вообще обычное явление.


----------



## alley cat

vartal said:


> Ещё бы внести запрет постинга фото с радикала, там удаление фот вообще обычное явление.


Это если бы была достойная альтернатива.


----------



## alley cat

Куда пропал поиск по форуму?


----------



## vartal

alley cat said:


> Это если бы была достойная альтернатива.


Вообще-то она есть и не одна. Ну это если обращать внимание на урл-ки фоток.

Кстати, было бы неплохо, если бы сообщения, написанные одним и тем же пользователем последовательно, объединялись в одно на протяжении примерно пяти минут. А то что ни страница, то каждое сообщение или ответ на каждую цитату в новом посте друг за другом, причём иной раз в одну и ту же минуту. Ну вот хотя бы пример выше, причём это ещё лайтовый вариант.


----------



## jackass94

alley cat said:


> Это если бы была достойная альтернатива.


imgur хорошо работает


----------



## artObserver

Может, вам попробовать Pinterest? У меня открытый профиль, но в принципе там можно создавать закрытые доски, если вы не хотите, чтобы ваши фотки просматривал кто-либо, кроме читателей SSC. На том сайте нет ограничений по размерам и срокам хранения, поэтому можно не волноваться насчет того, что ваши фото будут удалены или перенесены на другой ресурс.

Хочу задать вопрос не по теме. Заметил, что у юзера Sorry for my English странный статус - гость. Невозможно зайти в его профиль... Пишет, что у него 0 постов, хотя это явно не так. Как такое возможно? Это разновидность бана?


----------



## leshkavrn

Не знаю куда написать... Есть вопрос конкретно касающийся качества новостройки (многоквартирный панельный дом). В какой теме его можно задать? У нас тут вообще строители присутствуют профессиональные, кто может подсказать инфу?


----------



## Ysh

а они точно дублирующие? не уверен.


----------



## orel2016

Ysh said:


> а они точно дублирующие? не уверен.



Я тоже. Поэтому и запостил сюда, а не в Правила. 
Есть ли смысл в таких узких темах, если есть несколько очень близких. Зачем размазывать по форуму тонким слоем.

1. Почему болотоходы нельзя в Спецтехнике обсуждать? И так узко-специальная тема.

2. Арктический шельф в теме освоение Арктики вполне укладывается.

3. Северные потоки 1,2,3 - что там обсуждать. кроме политики и экономики. На это есть тема "Газ". А еще есть тема "Магистральные Газопроводы", зачем третья?


----------



## raisonnable

Раз уж речь зашла про инфраструктуру - смотрю все темы прикрепили вверху. А почему железнодорожные обидели?


----------



## Ysh

Можно все открепить. Чтобы споров не было


----------



## artObserver

интересно, есть ли арх. форумы, сопоставимые по трафику с SSC? я находил лишь региональные форумы, из глобальных знаю только этот и skyscraperpage


----------



## PolarNordrus

Добавьте пожалуйста теги в этоту ветку https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2130682


> Апатиты аэропорт Хибины


Я бы сам это сделал, но не могу ни поставить теги при создании темы, ни редактировать их.


----------



## PolarNordrus

Кстати, каким образом можно добиться того, чтобы у Мурманской области появился свой раздел, как у Карелии?


----------



## orel2016

Поддерживаю предыдущего оратора.


----------



## Ysh

PolarNordrus said:


> Добавьте пожалуйста теги в этоту ветку https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2130682
> 
> Я бы сам это сделал, но не могу ни поставить теги при создании темы, ни редактировать их.


Какие? Пишите мне в личку лучше.


----------



## Ysh

PolarNordrus said:


> Кстати, каким образом можно добиться того, чтобы у Мурманской области появился свой раздел, как у Карелии?


Тем-то там много, но участников что-то очень мало.
А что думает ваш северо-западный модератор, Xerx?


----------



## Krosh

Ysh said:


> Тем-то там много, но участников что-то очень мало.


Тем там ровно десяток.
По моей "Инкубаторской" статистике, по мурманским темам:
на 01.10.2017 - 1441 пост, 7 тем
на 01.10.2018 - 1787 постов, 10 тем
прирост за год: 346 постов, 3 темы.
в году 365 дней.
Нужен ли отдельный раздел с трафиком 1 пост в день - решать не мне.
Но я буду доволен - "Инкубатор" слегка уменьшится и его обсчитывать будет легче. 



Code:


[B]Мурманск и Мурманская область[/B] [Сев-Зап]	01.10.2018	
1	МУРМАНСК | Строительство 		1246
2	МУРМАНСК | Благоустройство		173
3	МУРМАНСК | Аэропорт Мурманск		137
4	МУРМАНСК | Реконструкция		73
5	МУРМАНСК | Мурманский транспортный узел	51
6	МУРМАНСК | Общественный транспорт 	50
7	МУРМАНСК | Проекты и рендеры		22
8	МУРМАНСК | Спортивные объекты		16
9	МУРМАНСК | Снос зданий			15
10	МУРМАНСК | Инфраструктура 		4
	[I]сумма по подразделу			1787[/I]


----------



## XORT

а можно ли пожаловаться на своих региональных модераторов в центр?)


----------



## Ysh

Жалуйтесь)


----------



## Federation2014

XORT said:


> а можно ли пожаловаться на своих региональных модераторов в центр?)


Шифровкой?


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот темы с Заброшеными и приостановлеными объектами можно тему Сталка на форум поднять и фотографировать те объекты в виде Сталка


----------



## Federation2014

И все-таки, с этой злоипучей database error что-то делать планируется? Вы там в своих скрытых модераторских тредах это обсуждаете как-то? Доносите до админов форума? Ну невозможно же уже совсем стало, она все чаще в день и все дольше, скоро вообще что ли непрерывно будет и все расходимся? Или как?


----------



## Teamsky

Не могу войти в чайную. Глюк или спецом ограничили меня?


----------



## ikeamen

Teamsky said:


> Не могу войти в чайную. Глюк или спецом ограничили меня?


да вряд ли. даже мне ещё не ограничили)


----------



## Ysh

Teamsky said:


> Не могу войти в чайную. Глюк или спецом ограничили меня?


глюк, видимо((


----------



## vartal

Teamsky said:


> Не могу войти в чайную


А оно стоит того?


----------



## Federation2014

vartal said:


> А оно стоит того?


Чтобы лицезреть твои искрометные комменты к Т9 Найта? Конечно же!!! Черт возьми, да только из-за этого можно заходить на форум!


----------



## Teamsky

vartal said:


> А оно стоит того?


Буду краток: да.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот кудато Брянск со Смоленском подивались или эти города не застраиваются


----------



## vartal

Federation2014 said:


> Чтобы лицезреть твои искрометные комменты к Т9 Найта? Конечно же!!! Черт возьми, да только из-за этого можно заходить на форум!


Не льсти только себе, если ты думаешь, что только что сотворил что-то даже отдалённо похожее на остроумное высказывание.


----------



## Mccein

Большая просьба удалить все темы Good Spirit про спорт и спортивные объекты, которые он создал в Центре в августе, темы дублируют его же посты в соответствующих ветках про строительство.

Для примера:



Good Spirit said:


> *Стадион "Металлург", г. Липецк.*
> 
> Фото - 23 июля 2018 года





Good Spirit said:


> *Стадион "Металлург", г. Липецк.*
> 
> Фото - 23 июля 2018 года


----------



## raisonnable

Жесть какая-то. Часть сообщений удалил (там, где были "строительные новости" из серии "сегодня пришло на матч тысяча человек"), часть перекинул, часть бессмысленных тем тоже потёр. Если опять начнёт строчить бессмысленные темы, то сообщай.


----------



## OBLAKA

В общем, добрый день!
Предлагаю создать отдельный дополнительный ЮРИДИЧЕСКИЙ РАЗДЕЛ - в тематических форумах - , в котором предлагаю создать ряд узко специальных тем, касающихся таких важнейших юридических вопросов и проблем, как регулирование вопросов строительства, в частности высотного, промышленного, вопросы и проблемы по лучения разрешения на строительство, ренновации, приватизации, застройки промышленной территории, вопросы землепользования, землеотведения и землеизъятия для гос и мун нужд, вопросы недвижимости, ее регистрации и перехода прав, специальные правовые режимы недвижки, вопросы перевозок по жд, авто, авиа, вопросы недропользования, вопросы тендеров, конкурсов, аукционов по строительству, поставкам, по земельным ресурсам и тд...
Короче, вопросов гигантское количество.
И вопросы должны касаться именно текущей направленности форума при всем его многообразии, но вместе с тем это не юридический бытовой консалтинг и адвокатура. Однако специализированного юридического раздела, где был бы не пустой треп обывателей, а реальные вопросы со ссылками на конкретный нормативный акт - пока нет такого. А вот раздел Экономика есть..

Предлагаю назвать такой раздел *"Юриспруденция и право"*

Поддержите почин!


----------



## ancov

Есть раздел "Городские проблемы". Там вполне можно создать ветки про вопросы по регистрации недвижимости и правовым темам.

А по транспорту все есть же в разделе "Инфраструктура" и в соответствующих разделах региональных подфорумов.


----------



## OBLAKA

ancov said:


> Есть раздел "Городские проблемы". Там вполне можно создать ветки про вопросы по регистрации недвижимости и правовым темам.
> 
> А по транспорту все есть же в разделе "Инфраструктура" и в соответствующих разделах региональных подфорумов.


Ну вообще то нет. Выскажу личное мнение. Структура российского форума крайне запутана. Одно и тоже может оказаться совсем в разных разделах. Кстати, когда в нашем Екатеринбурге в темах обсуждали вопросы некоторые, то когда сходили до юридических нюансов, дак некоторых утомляло, видимо привилегированных пользователей, что потом все обсуждения просто удаляли и ругались. К слову, несколько лет выкладывал и смотрел инфу про самолеты в теме российская авиация, а сегодня мне сказали, что оказывается все вопросы про самолеты и авиапромышленность нужно выкладывать в теме самолеты и она оказывается в разделе экономика! А я и знать не знал за несколько лет что есть такой раздел, в котором есть все, в тч и про оружие и все на свете.
К слову, про городские проблемы,я пробежался по нему, но там именно что про городские, т.е. ни один нормальный человек не полезет туда интересоваться есть ли там тема про юридические моменты жд перевозок по баму или пеервалка грузов в порту, или вопросы разрешения строительства нефтепровода и т.д.. поэтому это бесполезно там обсуждать такие вопросы. заглянет парочка админов только и все. поэтому я и предлагаю сделать совсем отдельный тематический форум по темам юридическим. в конце концов экономический раздел ведь не вошел в городские проблемы...
можно было проще сказать что эти аспекты на этом форуме не интересуют создателей...
ну да ладна..


----------



## Ysh

Поддерживаю Анкова.
Пустой треп будет и так везде, юристов у нас тут мало.
Форум для трепа, а не для решения каких-то проблем.


----------



## Дядя Сава

можно услугу попросить не забвать постами форум у меня на ютуб мало времени остаётся на любимых блоггерах всё это поручить моему защитнику райссонаблу забивать форум положат 1 кирпич зальют 1 ну монолитную стену пост появляется а на ютуб тоже время нужно


----------



## Shwed

Будьте так любезны. Перенесите этот пост https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=159529251&postcount=16118 сюда https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1059137&page=8


----------



## raisonnable

Готово.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот как можно форум развивать так это определить юзера в сети или не в сети он на примере того форума посмотрите но перед этим надо свою регистрацию там иметь а то не увидите всего этого https://rail-club.ru/forum/index.php на подобие того форума этот форум развивать


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот бы Московский форум до уровня как ДОМКАД развить там даже мелкие проекты присутвуют https://domkad.ru там часто постится чем здесь и Ростов для братика Гримма как тот форум https://forumrostov.ru


----------



## raisonnable

Последние сообщения уехали в чайную.


----------



## Dober_86

Уберите, пожалуйста, эту ветку из владивостокского раздела, ибо к Приморью она никак не относится: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2184586

Тем более, идентичная тема давно есть в общей ДВ-секции, где ей и место: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1548987


----------



## raisonnable

Готово.


----------



## Dober_86

Спасибо. Новая просьба. Развёлся оффтоп. Можно дискуссию *отсюда*, начиная с поста № 1264 перекинуть, например, *сюда*?


----------



## glad

А все за это? Если да,то я могу попробовать это сделать только на выходных.


----------



## raisonnable

Готово!


----------



## anrie.molino

Просьба перенести тему https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1254087 в раздел https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2457


----------



## Ysh

сделано


----------



## Дядя Сава

Увсё Московский форум начал своё Умирание всё меньше и меньше постов только раздел Инфраструктура постоянно пополняется и раздел с Моской Сити всё остальное вымераетвидимо все Ютуб стали смотреть на Подобие Квартирного Контороля от Марии Фёдоровой и О новостройках Стаса Круглицкого и Олеси Грузинской и Хочуквартиру от Никиты Журавлёва


----------



## Дядя Сава

Надо Форуму чтото делать 2 Благовещенска на всём форуме https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1293543 и https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2164416 тоесть городам с одинаковыми названиями по одной теме что бы форум не уплотнять


----------



## Krosh

^^
И вообще две Грузии на одном форуме это както много надо просить Яна уплотнить а потом еще уплотнить Санктпетербурги чтобы была одна тема для одинаковых названий ато форум разрастается и почту портит


----------



## P0ezhai

А давно на главной Российской секции нельзя зайти напрямую в города? Только в региональные разделы (урал, сибирь и т.д.)


----------



## Krosh

P0ezhai said:


> А давно на главной Российской секции нельзя зайти напрямую в города? Только в региональные разделы (урал, сибирь и т.д.)


Загляни в "Технические проблемы форума", №710 и далее.


----------



## Ysh

обещают исправить в скором времени


----------



## ancov

Ysh said:


> обещают исправить в скором времени


Так может быть стоит Москву и Московскую область попросить выделить в отдельный раздел, убрав его из "Центра", пока не исправили? А то в отсутствие прямых ссылок приходится открывать "Центр", а там Белгород, и уж простите, целых три раздела Воронежа...


----------



## orel2016

Поддерживаю


----------



## raisonnable

Federation2014 said:


> Счас вот проверил. У меня на экране все адекватно, вроде, срабатывает.


Так я их уменьшил. Как и объединил сообщения.



Federation2014 said:


> Почему?


А зачем? Надо делать скидки на эмоции, мы же не роботы.


----------



## Krosh

Federation2014 said:


> Люди по-другому общались. Я пооомню!


+1


----------



## Дядя Сава

Чтото От Москвича Киргама В Вечернее время фото не отображаются может на вечер просмотр ограничили по форуму Московской секции?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Там местами такое качество и ракурсы, что лучше бы не отображались.


----------



## Federation2014

raisonnable said:


> Так я их уменьшил. Как и объединил сообщения.
> 
> 
> 
> А зачем? Надо делать скидки на эмоции, мы же не роботы.


Блин, Леха, у меня на моем старом уж почти как говно мамонта десятилетней давности лыжном мониторе FHD мои картинки вполне помещались в экран.

Не, ок, давай проведем опрос: у кого нынче монитор меньше FHD? 1366х768 у кого-то остался? Ну кроме работы, поскольку на работе надо именно работой заниматься все-таки, нет?


----------



## Federation2014

Krosh said:


> +1


Предлагаю организовать тред за отмену лайков на форуме и возврат за жизнь, как при бабушке когда-то без них. Думаю, многие изумятся количеству этих самых лайков за это)))


----------



## Federation2014

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Там местами такое качество и ракурсы, что лучше бы не отображались.


З - Зависть!








:troll:

ЗЫ Сереж, смирись уже, что не догонишь Кирилла по лайкам, прими это как данность и начни радоваться жизни без этого комплекса!

Чтоб это было уже как-то так)))


----------



## raisonnable

Federation2014 said:


> Не, ок, давай проведем опрос: у кого нынче монитор меньше FHD? 1366х768 у кого-то остался? Ну кроме работы, поскольку на работе надо именно работой заниматься все-таки, нет?


Мобильные устройства всё более вытесняют мониторы из повседневной жизни. Плюс (не ты) некоторые вообще настолько гигантские фотки размещают, что никакой монитор не справляется.


----------



## Дядя Сава

raisonnable said:


> Мобильные устройства всё более вытесняют мониторы из повседневной жизни. Плюс (не ты) некоторые вообще настолько гигантские фотки размещают, что никакой монитор не справляется.


А уменя Просто нокиа позвонить а пользуюсь стационарным компьютером и монитором!


----------



## Krosh

vartal said:


> Ты лучше бы предложил объединять сообщения...


Только одновременно с пожизненным расстрелом за тупой оверквотинг.


----------



## alley cat

Federation2014 said:


> Предлагаю организовать тред за отмену лайков на форуме и возврат за жизнь, как при бабушке когда-то без них. Думаю, многие изумятся количеству этих самых лайков за это)))


В региональных разделах нельзя убирать сдохнет всё.


----------



## Federation2014

raisonnable said:


> Мобильные устройства всё более вытесняют мониторы из повседневной жизни. Плюс (не ты) некоторые вообще настолько гигантские фотки размещают, что никакой монитор не справляется.


Ну так им и предъявляй за это, я-то с моими картинками, кт вписываются в FHD, причем?:dunno:

Мне можно вернуться уже на нормальный размер или пока так и оставлять древний как говно мамонта 1024х768 во избежание?


----------



## Federation2014

alley cat said:


> В региональных разделах нельзя убирать сдохнет всё.


Схренали? Ты считаешь, что в регионах 20+, аэропорты, дороги и прочее постят исключительно лайкозависимые личности?


----------



## alley cat

Federation2014 said:


> Схренали? Ты считаешь, что в регионах 20+, аэропорты, дороги и прочее постят исключительно лайкозависимые личности?


Ты не обобщай, что значить исключительно, есть и флудеры которые всё что не приколочено тащат на форум, и им не важно есть ли на их материал реакция или нет.


----------



## raisonnable

Federation2014 said:


> Ну так им и предъявляй за это, я-то с моими картинками, кт вписываются в FHD, причем?:dunno:
> 
> Мне можно вернуться уже на нормальный размер или пока так и оставлять древний как говно мамонта 1024х768 во избежание?


Да это рекомендация, не правило. Поэтому как хочешь.


----------



## KLoun

Federation2014 said:


> З - Зависть!
> ...
> Чтоб это было уже как-то так)))


Мне левую б.л.я.динку "блондинку", пожалуйста...
З - Заверните!


----------



## Endruuuu

На плоской доске у берега моря плавать будешь?


----------



## AutoUnion

Federation2014 said:


> Не, ок, давай проведем опрос: у кого нынче монитор меньше FHD? 1366х768 у кого-то остался? Ну кроме работы, поскольку на работе надо именно работой заниматься все-таки, нет?


У меня остался! Да и у многих тоже! Вообще фотки больше 1000 размещать смысла нет, поскольку качество в основном уже ГАВНО!!


----------



## KLoun

Endruuuu said:


> На плоской доске у берега моря плавать будешь?


Да всё, что угодно. До идеала ей бы, конечно, килограммов 5-7 ещё скинуть (ну и на моську далеко не красавица, а просто вполне годная), но на несколько раз и так сойдёт.


----------



## vartal

Ну куда её моське до твоей... она у тебя просто шикарна, ага.


----------



## [email protected]

Модераторы, слейте пожалуйста вновь созданную тему в казанском разделе с темой "Политика". 

Либо грохните полностью - тема непрофильная, материалы бездоказательные


----------



## Ysh

А ваш местный мод не сольет?
Мы-то можем конечно, но это обычно дело локальных модеров.


----------



## Federation2014

Gkublok said:


> О, респект от Объемного получили!


В этом предложении 2 лишних знака препинания


----------



## alley cat

Смените пожалуйста статус на *строится*

Парк-комплекс "Шолохов" | подготовка


ЖК "Suomen Ranta" (Луганская) 9х25 | пoдгoтoвкa


----------



## raisonnable

Готово.


----------



## Ysh

Новость такая.
Не за горами времена, когда нас переведут на другой движок и весь форум будет выглядеть совершенно иначе. Над этим уже работают.
Нас ждет революция.


----------



## alley cat

Ysh said:


> Новость такая.
> Не за горами времена, когда нас переведут на другой движок и весь форум будет выглядеть совершенно иначе. Над этим уже работают.
> Нас ждет революция.


Это очень плохо. hno:

Я за 12 лет привык к этому.


----------



## raisonnable

Страшно! Я ретроград, не трогайте ничего


----------



## Dober_86

"Чтоб ты жил в эпоху перемен!" 

Не трогайте форум, ироды, всё же только сломаете. :madwife:


----------



## ovnours

raisonnable said:


> Страшно! Я ретроград, не трогайте ничего


Курлы в неопределенное будущее!


----------



## Ysh

Я тоже ретроград))
Стремно.


----------



## Shwed

Главное, что бы не похерили ничего. Лучше вообще не трогать.


----------



## vartal

Русский язык там будет?  А то тут даже некий португальский имеется...


----------



## Siberian

Ну если честно, форум выглядит крайне архаично. Прям вернул свой 2007-й ))
Хотя новое может быть и красивее, но хуже в функциональности и эргономике.


----------



## KJA

Я хоть и не ретроград, но думается мне что будет хуже)

Надеюсь subscriptions никуда не денутся.

А вот чтобы я добавил так это значки реакций, в том числе антилайк.


----------



## [email protected]

KJA said:


> А вот чтобы я добавил так это значки реакций, в том числе антилайк.


Надеешься утопить бревно?


----------



## KJA

[email protected] said:


> Надеешься утопить бревно?


бревно не тонет


----------



## [email protected]

KJA said:


> бревно не тонет


Ёбко сказано! (с)


----------



## ancov

KJA said:


> бревно не тонет


Оно утонуло.


----------



## ancov

Shwed said:


> Главное, что бы не похерили ничего. Лучше вообще не трогать.


Главное, чтобы модераторов всех поменяли.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Ну что дорогие Форумчане Коронавирус по стране идёт не кто Объекты не будет фотографировать что бы не заразится и форум застоится не будет новых постов и не какого развития не будет и форум надо спасать


----------



## raisonnable

Ты главное береги себя!


----------



## Дядя Сава

raisonnable said:


> Ты главное береги себя!


Но С другой стороны перепостят форм большиь количеством постов в другой вкладке помогает АСМР видео со стресом справится от перепостивания форума


----------



## Letchikk

А можно вернуть все взад?


----------



## grimekid

УУУУУУ сук что натворили

непривычно, конечно, но за пару дней все привыкнут


----------



## SidCitron

Что-то у меня форум на новом движке ощутимо тормозит... Хотя может это и субъективно.


----------



## Treeq

Изменили сайт чтобы больше рекламы влезло. Да чтоб Вас коронавирус поразил!!!!


----------



## suna

Это ужасный дизайн, не говоря уже о том, что убрали баннеры - одну из самых приятных фич нашего форума.


----------



## suna

Treeq said:


> Поменяли сайт чтобы больше рекламы влезло. Да чтоб Вас коронавирус поразил!!!!


И для того, чтобы вкрутить возможность покупки премиумов.


----------



## zhitel_Vlg

Как убрать вот ту панель со статистикой справа и расширить вот эту как было раньше?


----------



## Teamsky

SidCitron said:


> Что-то у меня форум на новом движке ощутимо тормозит... Хотя может это и субъективно.


у меня тоже сильно тормозит


----------



## AutoUnion

Предупредили-бы заранее что-ли что такая херня будет.....


----------



## fndoder

Да, адские тормоза, плюс пропали многие нужные и важные фичи. И да, постите контент и ещё заплатите 20 долларов - https://www.skyscrapercity.com/premium-membership/
Форум всё, увы. 11 сентября 2002 - 22 марта 2020. Жалко, но у всего есть конец.


----------



## ogonek

ужас


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

Не пойму, еесли теперь заходить с ноутбука, то фотографии в интерфейсе форума
будут шириной 15 сантиметров? Раньше были около 28 сантиметров, почти по всей ширине,
чувствовался масштаб сайта, удобно было смотреть детали. Получается, чтобы
через фотохостинг Радикал.ру дать возможность переходить по клику на сайт с оригинальным
изображением, придётся на форум все фотографии загружать шириной 7 сантиметров? 

Был же простой и лаконичный интерфейс, кто сделал эти нововведения?? 
Или кто-то из программистов уже не знает как заработать, и навязывает свои
платные услуги владельцам форума, под видом модных трендов?? И что за баннер сверху? 
Кого этим хотят привлечь? Аудиторию 11- 13-летних подростоков?


----------



## martin_marksman

Это п"№дец, товарищи.


----------



## ogonek

Не,ну серьезно... деградация полнейшая. Многих это оттолкнет.


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

fndoder said:


> Да, адские тормоза, плюс пропали многие нужные и важные фичи. И да, постите контент и ещё заплатите 20 долларов - https://www.skyscrapercity.com/premium-membership/
> Форум всё, увы. 11 сентября 2002 - 22 марта 2020. Жалко, но у всего есть конец.


Какие ещё 20 долларов??? За то, чтобы фотографии загружать? О каком контенте речь?
Может там говорится о том, что 20 долларов за то, чтобы смотреть форум без рекламы?
Там ещё вот что написано:_ ''Получите эксклюзивный доступ к экспертам, 
форумам и дискуссиям''_

Но мы вроде и так дискутируем, и о каких экспертах идёт речь? Кто себя сам таким назовёт?

Платить 20 долларов за размещение фото, это бред, наверное что-то другое имеется
в виду, т.к. форум живёт за счёт тех, кто его заполняет интересным контентом,
в противном случае можно будет всем дружно уйти на Citytowers.ru, где Night City Dream
модерировал сайт с 2007 года. Я там бесплатно фото постил, Kirgam, Евразия 99111 
Cement, rcrapz(он же ''Высотник''?) и т.д. 

Что удобно, то что сейчас можно сразу нажимать на знаки и видеть до размещения поста
текст под углом, жирный, подчёркнутый, и я могу цитировать людей, а до этого
у на меня было наложено ограничение


----------



## fndoder

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> Не пойму, еесли теперь заходить с ноутбука, то фотографии в интерфейсе форума
> будут шириной 15 сантиметров?


Написано же - кто хочет читать нормально, платите 20 долларов. А не хочешь заплатить - читай в 15 сантиметрах.



> Unlock Focused Reading Mode
> Special ability to remove right column so you can concentrate on discussions


----------



## carlos381

Не очень понял, куда дели подписки на темы.
В самих темах/разделах отображается, что они followed, но отдельной страницы, где бы можно было прочитать обновления, я что-то не нашёл.

edit: понял, это по клику на аватар справа вверху доступно.


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

fndoder said:


> Написано же - кто хочет читать нормально, платите 20 долларов. А не хочешь заплатить - читай в 15 сантиметрах.


Несправедливо, т.к. форум обязан пользователям и олдфагам, вроде Киргама,
который разместил здесь несколько тысяч фотоапдейтов

Пилят сук, на котором сидят, хотелось бы тут увидеть его отзыв


----------



## Shurey

Жескач какой-то...


----------



## Dimitropalos

Привыкнем, деваться некуда...


----------



## mr. MyXiN

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> Пилят сук, на котором сидят, хотелось бы тут увидеть его отзыв


Вот тут владельцы пишут что и как и собирают отзывы (англ.яз.) - We Are Live - Community Feedback

R.I.P.


----------



## Герцог Игторн

Хм, теперь фотографии можно загружать напрямую сюда. Интересно, есть ли какой лимит?


----------



## Takohashi

Ну наконец-то админы форум осовременили, перейдя на XenForo с помоечной Воблы 15-летней давности, хоть приятно смотреть и пользоваться


----------



## Frozer

По поводу полноэкранного отображения форума - я просто увеличил масштаб до 110% и панель справа пропала, и фотки стали в полном размере отображаться._* Попробуйте)*_


----------



## Oceanlab

Камрады, а где кнопка "перейти к первому непрочитанному сообщению"?


----------



## AJIekc

Плять, форум вырви глаз, невозможно читать. Итак редко заходил, сейчас вовсе неохото


----------



## Takohashi

Oceanlab said:


> Камрады, а где кнопка "перейти к первому непрочитанному сообщению"?


Клик по названию темы.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

Oceanlab said:


> Камрады, а где кнопка "перейти к первому непрочитанному сообщению"?


----------



## Xanderyl

Ну вот и этот олдскульный форум угробили, ироды.


----------



## ArgedarrI

люблю запах напалма разрывающихся пердаков консерваторов по вечерам 🔥😸


----------



## Takohashi

Xanderyl said:


> Ну вот и этот олдскульный форум угробили, ироды.


И слава богу. То доисторическое непотребство уже 10 лет назад как устарело. Единственная причина, по которой админы подобных форумов до конца держатся за тот мусор — ссыкотно конвертить БД с лямами постов на новый движок и боязнь всё похерить.


----------



## Takohashi

fndoder said:


> Написано же - кто хочет читать нормально, платите 20 долларов. А не хочешь заплатить - читай в 15 сантиметрах.


Ставишь в Хром любое расширение для юзер-css, добавляешь туда этот код:


CSS:


.sidebar {
  display: none;
}

и посты у тебя будут во всю ширину без бокового блока — бесплатно, без регистрации и смс. Не благодари.
PS. Ещё один лайфхак для ретроградов — посты можно отправлять комбинацией Ctrl-Enter.


----------



## Xanderyl

Takohashi said:


> И слава богу. То доисторическое непотребство уже 10 лет назад как устарело. Единственная причина, по которой админы подобных форумов до конца держатся за тот мусор — ссыкотно конвертить БД с лямами постов на новый движок и боязнь всё похерить.


Дизайн мне нравится, но тормозит ужасно, правая колонка с рекламой мешает, фото просматривать неудобно, некоторый важный для меня функционал пропал, это то что сильно бесит при первом взгляде. Посмотрим как оно пойдет дальше, нужно пару дней попользоваться, чтобы изучить все плюсы и минусы, но из личного опыта, такие глобальные изменения обычно со знаком "минус"


----------



## deltaF

Oceanlab said:


> Камрады, а где кнопка "перейти к первому непрочитанному сообщению"?


в списке тем справа метка "а moment ago" или "N day ago" - это оно и есть.


----------



## KJA

Oceanlab said:


> Камрады, а где кнопка "перейти к первому непрочитанному сообщению"?


Справа она Jump to Latest, но уж лучше сразу тыкать на название темы в списке.


----------



## ArgedarrI

Takohashi said:


> Ставишь в Хром любое расширение для юзер-css, добавляешь туда этот код:
> 
> 
> CSS:
> 
> 
> .sidebar {
> display: none;
> }
> 
> и посты у тебя будут во всю ширину без бокового блока — бесплатно, без регистрации и смс. Не благодари.


или просто в блокировщике рекламы выбрать этот блок для блокировки, как сделал я)


----------



## Takohashi

Xanderyl said:


> Дизайн мне нравится, но тормозит ужасно, правая колонка с рекламой мешает, фото просматривать неудобно, некоторый важный для меня функционал пропал, это то что сильно бесит при первом взгляде.


Тормоза можно исправить в дальнейшем более тонкой настройкой сервера/ПО и добавлением дополнительных мощностей. Зайди на официальный форум — он летает. Фото просматривать удобно, потому что они не рвут вёрстку, а отображаются по ширине. Плюс к этому визуальный редактор с форматированием и предварительным просмотром, удобное цитирование, сворачивание длинных цитат (привет любителям цитировать километры фоток), аяксовые загрузки, ленивые загрузки изображений, загрузка новых постов, пока ты находишься на странице и пишешь ответ, тёмная тема, удобный просмотр на смартфоне и куча всего ещё. Хз как можно быть недовольным.


----------



## Takohashi

Alex-Sam said:


> У того же Ютуба или ВК получается обновляться и при этом не выглядеть вырвиглазно.


«Дуров, верни стену!!1» ©


----------



## Shwed

А чё он сейчас "юзабелен" на смартфоне? Через жопу можно только что то написать и прочитать. Фотки скинуть или новость оформить - невозможно.


----------



## Shwed

Оставили бы хотя возможность отключить эту уебищную мобильную версию.


----------



## coth

Небольшие улучшения читабельности
https://userstyles.org/styles/181481/ssc-xf

Firefox
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/styl-us/

Chrome/Opera/Yandex/EdgeChromium
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylus/clngdbkpkpeebahjckkjfobafhncgmne?hl=en
https://addons.opera.com/en/extensions/details/stylus/


----------



## artObserver

Takohashi said:


> Для начала должно быть качество фотоматериала, а уже потом можно говорить о его восприятии. Но на этом форуме прежде всего следят за ходом строительства, а не любуются профессиональными фоточками.


Я, к примеру, часто посещаю ветки с историческими фотками и с фотками реконструкций. Могу сказать, что без возможности удобного восприятия широкоформатных фоток смотреть их особо незачем, т.к. многие детали читаются только в крупном масштабе.

З.Ы. Скины наверняка смогут помочь, надо глянуть...


----------



## Takohashi

coth said:


> Небольшие улучшения читабельности


Если ставить скриптом в Tampermonkey, то оно будет автоматом обновляться при изменении на userstyles.org? Мне не нужно, просто интересно. Для Хрома вместо Стилуса как по мне лучше User CSS — проще и понятней интерфейс, и стили сразу к доменам привязываются.



artObserver said:


> Я, к примеру, часто посещаю ветки с историческими фотками и с фотками реконструкций. Могу сказать, что без возможности удобного восприятия широкоформатных фоток смотреть их особо незачем, т.к. многие детали читаются только в крупном масштабе.


Открывай фотки в оригинальном размере. Тебе нужны фотки на весь экран, а масса других пользователей постоянно просили, чтобы сделали ограничение по ширине. Всем не угодишь.


----------



## artObserver

Большинство людей не станет заморачиваться с каждой фоткой и забивать браузер десятками открытых вкладок.
З.Ы. Спорить с тобой нет никакого желания. Свою точку зрения я высказал; надеюсь, тема размеров закрыта.


----------



## coth

Я не знаю завязано ли Tampermonkey с userstyles


----------



## Takohashi

coth said:


> Я не знаю завязано ли Tampermonkey с userstyles


Ну, по тамошней ссылке «Install style as userscript» оно ставится в Tampermonkey. Можно попробовать обновить стиль и проверить — обновится ли автоматом в Tampermonkey.

Кстати, форум перестал тормозить.


----------



## Злой

темная тема не работает, на белой у меня вытекают глаза. огроменные отступы от всего - минимум инфы. уж тогда бы сразу блочили для ПК, и делали в виде приложения для айфона.


----------



## Takohashi

Злой said:


> темная тема не работает, на белой у меня вытекают глаза. огроменные отступы от всего - минимум инфы. уж тогда бы сразу блочили для ПК, и делали в виде приложения для айфона.


Три точки → Dark Mode. Всё работает.


----------



## Злой

у меня выскакивают шестетенки и форум по факту блочится. может и починят, ладно. 
вопрос как добраться до иерархии форума. эта черная полоса с поиском не убирается, я допустим часто прыгал с ветки на ветку через иерархию. например из ммдц в москву, а оттуда в инфраструктуру.


----------



## coth

Takohashi said:


> Ну, по тамошней ссылке «Install style as userscript» оно ставится в Tampermonkey. Можно попробовать обновить стиль и проверить — обновится ли автоматом в Tampermonkey.


Установи Stylus


----------



## Takohashi

Злой said:


> я допустим часто прыгал с ветки на ветку через иерархию. например из ммдц в москву, а оттуда в инфраструктуру.


Сейчас аналогично.


----------



## vartal

Ну и форум... тут 100 грамм маловато будет, чтобы разобраться...


----------



## grimekid

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> Какие ещё 20 долларов??? За то, чтобы фотографии загружать? О каком контенте речь?
> Может там говорится о том, что 20 долларов за то, чтобы смотреть форум без рекламы?
> Там ещё вот что написано:_ ''Получите эксклюзивный доступ к экспертам,
> форумам и дискуссиям''_
> 
> Но мы вроде и так дискутируем, и о каких экспертах идёт речь? *Кто себя сам таким назовёт?*
> 
> Платить 20 долларов за размещение фото, это бред, наверное что-то другое имеется
> в виду, т.к. форум живёт за счёт тех, кто его заполняет интересным контентом,
> в противном случае можно будет всем дружно уйти на Citytowers.ru, где Night City Dream
> модерировал сайт с 2007 года. Я там бесплатно фото постил, Kirgam, Евразия 99111
> Cement, rcrapz(он же ''Высотник''?) и т.д.
> 
> Что удобно, то что сейчас можно сразу нажимать на знаки и видеть до размещения поста
> текст под углом, жирный, подчёркнутый, и я могу цитировать людей, а до этого
> у на меня было наложено ограничение


За 20 долларов готов побыть икспертом в любом вопросе на ваш выбор. QIWI +78889993322


----------



## grimekid

darkie_one said:


> в первую очередь возмущает что нас взяли и скопом всех продали каким-то канадцам,
> 
> может всей российской секцией переедем в какой-нибудь фейсбук или контакт? и пользователей больше будет на новых платформах, такой вид общения как форумы объективно хиреют и загибаются, становясь местом для старичков


Там и близко нет такого функционала


----------



## vartal

Это... где тут вообще настройки форума хоть?


----------



## Turbulences

Катастрофа... Даже заходить сюда больше нет никакого желания. Улучшатели хЕровы...


----------



## vartal

Раньше под многими темами был тег метро, нажал и открывался список метротем... Теперь что, надо рыскать по всем разделам, чтобы найти нужную тему? Или обязательно надо подписываться, чтобы они отображались вверху?


----------



## grimekid

vartal said:


> Это... где тут вообще настройки форума хоть?


Аватар>account settings


----------



## vartal

Интересно, языки какие-то, кроме английского, у форума будут?


----------



## A.W.R

Takohashi said:


> Для начала должно быть качество фотоматериала, а уже потом можно говорить о его восприятии. Но на этом форуме прежде всего следят за ходом строительства, а не любуются профессиональными фоточками.
> Не знаю, о каком приложении ты говоришь. Сейчас на любом сайте/форуме большую часть посещений генерируют пользователи с мобильных устройств. До обновления форум был абсолютно неюзабелен на смартфоне. Теперь же всё отлично. Так что сейчас как раз наоборот стоит ожидать увеличение посещаемости.


Да была абсолютно неюзабельная мобильная версия форума,но можно было перейти в нормальный режим.Сейчас же он пропал и все,с телефона нормально форум больше нельзя листать.


----------



## Takohashi

A.W.R said:


> Да была абсолютно неюзабельная мобильная версия форума,но можно было перейти в нормальный режим.Сейчас же он пропал и все,с телефона нормально форум больше нельзя листать.


Нормальный режим — это милипиз***ческий текст и километровая прокрутка во все стороны? Лол. Сейчас адаптивная вёрстка и на смартфоне всё отлично читается, листается и доступен весь функционал. Нужен десктопный вид на смартфоне — открываешь меню Хрома и ставишь галочку «Версия для ПК».


----------



## BigMan777

Коммерция не пощадила этот форум. Если у владельцев сайта остался исходный код старой версии, мы бы смогли у них его купить и разместить на новом адресе, создав тем самым уже свой, российский skyscrapercity, с блэкджеком и шлюхами. 😀 После чего переместили бы отсюда туда всю информацию российской ветки, и получилось бы эдакое зеркало российского форума старого skyscrapercity. В перспективе можно было бы совершенствовать имеющееся, при этом можно оставить рекламу для финансовых поступлений, которые нужны для поддержания серверов. Но для этого нужна инициативная группа в лице администраторов российской ветки текущего сайта. 🙂


----------



## Shwed

Takohashi said:


> Нормальный режим — это милипиз***ческий текст и километровая прокрутка во все стороны? Лол. Сейчас адаптивная вёрстка и на смартфоне всё отлично читается, листается и доступен весь функционал. Нужен десктопный вид на смартфоне — открываешь меню Хрома и ставишь галочку «Версия для ПК».


Читать то похер, как нибудь пойдёт. А вот выкладывать фото и материалы стало невозможно.


----------



## coth

На телефоне? Мобильный стиль можно отключить. Но вообще и в мобильном стиле редактор и помощник IMG кода работают.

Чем не возможно?


----------



## Shwed

Как его отключить? Можно то всё, но это извращение. Плюс, при копировании текста с стороннего сайта, он копирует ВСЁ что там есть: все изображения(даже те, которые не видно), все ссылки и прочие свистелки. В результате просто невозможно нормально оформить материал.


----------



## coth

Лично у меня нет мобильного вида. Грузится полный вид адаптированный под экран.

Для копирования и вставки на компе есть расширение у FF








Copy PlainText – Загрузите это расширение для 🦊 Firefox (ru)


Загрузить Copy PlainText для Firefox. Copy Plain Text without any formatting




addons.mozilla.org


----------



## Shwed

Да на компе я как нибудь разобрался бы


----------



## Shwed

Раньше бывало перескакивало на мобильную версию - она такая же как сейчас и была. И была кнопка full - сайт становился как версия для компа. Сейчас мобильная версия не переводится на дестопную как раньше. Оставили только мобильную.


----------



## BigMan777

Что скажете насчёт переезда российской ветки с www.skyscrapercity.com на новосозданный www.skyscrapercity.ru, например? С соблюдением авторских прав, эмблему при этом можно будет убрать.


----------



## entazis

Архитектура - это искусство, в том числе изобразительное. Поэтому качество фотоматериала для данного форума должно быть на высоте. Однако оно опустилось в каменный век. Налицо регресс и дурновкусие дизайна - красота ушла в небытие. Извините, это теперь место для простого трёпа, типа чайной, но не архитектурный форум


----------



## Mike-

Ну что же, попробую загрузку прямо на форум








О, работает!


----------



## CGI

BigMan777 said:


> Что скажете насчёт переезда российской ветки с www.skyscrapercity.com на новосозданный www.skyscrapercity.ru, например? С соблюдением авторских прав, эмблему при этом можно будет убрать.


Никто этим заниматься не будет, к тому же форум это люди, многим этот ущербный треш зашёл, либо он не настолько раздражает чтобы ползти куда-то ещё. 
PS делать олдскульный форум в век мора форумов - то такое. Можно было б в вк что-то раскочегарить, но там не создать замкнутое комюнити и проще пересраться из-за политики.


----------



## Izus67

Takohashi said:


> Ставишь в Хром любое расширение для юзер-css, добавляешь туда этот код:
> 
> 
> CSS:
> 
> 
> .sidebar {
> display: none;
> }
> 
> и посты у тебя будут во всю ширину без бокового блока — бесплатно, без регистрации и смс. Не благодари.
> PS. Ещё один лайфхак для ретроградов — посты можно отправлять комбинацией Ctrl-Enter.


А если браузер не Хром?


----------



## Siberian

Izus67 said:


> А если браузер не Хром?


И Firefox так же, аддон, либо в адблоке можно. Вот у меня как выглядит после некоторой кастомизации.
Я тоже олдфаг, но в принципе, привык после 10 минут ) И я люблю темные темы.


----------



## Izus67

Siberian said:


> И Firefox так же, аддон, либо в адблоке можно. Вот у меня как выглядит после некоторой кастомизации.
> Я тоже олдфаг, но в принципе, привык после 10 минут ) И я люблю темные темы.


Смотрю расширения для firefox, там много разных адблоков... Какой именно? И что там нужно в настройках подкрутить, чтобы форум был во всю ширину экрана (как у тебя на картинке)


----------



## Siberian

Вот тут coth разъяснил. Там и пример кода (первая ссылка) и ссылка на аддон.



coth said:


> Небольшие улучшения читабельности
> https://userstyles.org/styles/181481/ssc-xf
> 
> Firefox
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/styl-us/
> 
> Chrome/Opera/Yandex/EdgeChromium
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylus/clngdbkpkpeebahjckkjfobafhncgmne?hl=en
> https://addons.opera.com/en/extensions/details/stylus/


----------



## coth

Версия больше напоминающая стандартный стиль XF2








Themes & Skins for the World's Top Websites


Stylish, the world’s largest website theme library, letting you personalize your favorite sites.




userstyles.org





Для использования нужен Stylus
Firefox
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/styl-us/
Chrome
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylus/clngdbkpkpeebahjckkjfobafhncgmne?hl=en
Opera/Yandex/Edge Chromium
https://addons.opera.com/en/extensions/details/stylus/


----------



## Dober_86

Siberian said:


> Вот тут coth разъяснил. Там и пример кода (первая ссылка) и ссылка на аддон.


Установил этот плагин в Огнелис. Теперь куда и чего жать, чтобы плашка справа ушла и посты развернулись во весь экран?


----------



## Mike-

*Coth, *спасибо за стиль, но можно как-нибудь ещё этот гигантский идиотский интервал убрать?


----------



## alley cat

Не делайте пробела между ссылками


----------



## kanaduchi

coth said:


> Версия больше напоминающая стандартный стиль XF2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Themes & Skins for the World's Top Websites
> 
> 
> Stylish, the world’s largest website theme library, letting you personalize your favorite sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> userstyles.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Для использования нужен Stylus
> Firefox
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/styl-us/
> Chrome
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylus/clngdbkpkpeebahjckkjfobafhncgmne?hl=en
> Opera/Yandex/Edge Chromium
> https://addons.opera.com/en/extensions/details/stylus/


Большое спасибо! А есть возможность подшаманить список тем в разделах? А то там тоже все белое, и сливается

Кроме того, предлагаю сделать небольшую правку:
article.message--post > div.message-inner > div.message-cell footer {
display: block;
align-self: flex-end;
width: 100% !important;
margin-top: 0px;
} 

Это позволит сообщения сделать более компактными


----------



## alley cat

Не всё-равно есть пробел.


----------



## Redr1k

Похоже при миграции регистрация слетела, что то с этим можно сделать? Или о подобном не сюда?


----------



## OReNStaR

Ох и испоганили форум ппц. После "улучшений" потеряет половину своих пользователей. Помогите, либо я тупой, либо ветки "чайная" теперь больше нету? Тупо не могу темы найти которые читал.


----------



## kanaduchi

OReNStaR said:


> Ох и испоганили форум ппц. После "улучшений" потеряет половину своих пользователей. Помогите, либо я тупой, либо ветки "чайная" теперь больше нету? Тупо не могу темы найти которые читал.


там теперь все запрятано. Чайная тут: Остальное


----------



## raisonnable

vartal said:


> Раньше под многими темами был тег метро, нажал и открывался список метротем... Теперь что, надо рыскать по всем разделам, чтобы найти нужную тему? Или обязательно надо подписываться, чтобы они отображались вверху?


Если это избавит нас от экспертного мнения про токосъёмы то смена платформы была не зря!

Зато форум теперь летает.


----------



## bus driver

Купите хороший интернет. Старый форум у меня тоже летал.


----------



## KJA

bus driver said:


> Купите хороший интернет. Старый форум у меня тоже летал.


У меня тоже довольно шустро работал, но надо понимать что старое говно мамонта требовало больше ресурсов на такую работу. Тут же всё просто летает.


----------



## ogonek

Вообще никогда не тормозил,пушка была...


----------



## bus driver

Теперь, чтобы выдеть все темы, нужно разигнорить всех?

Убейте пожалста лишнюю тему








Космические технологии v2.0


Рестарт пока потерянной темы. OneWeb подняло вопрос о защите от банкротства. У компании есть финансовые проблемы, плюс международная обстановка не располагает. Очень возможен перенос следующих пусков по программе развёртывания созвездия. OneWeb confirms layoffs and potential launch schedule...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Злой

со стилем от *Coth* стало значительно лучше, глаза даже не вытекают после 10 сек просмотра. еще бы понять как эту серую хрень сверху сделать убирающейся.


----------



## KJA

Злой said:


> со стилем от *Coth* стало значительно лучше, глаза даже не вытекают после 10 сек просмотра. еще бы понять как эту серую хрень сверху сделать убирающейся.


из .p-navSticky убрать position: sticky;
думаю coth разберётся)


----------



## KJA

bus driver said:


> Теперь, чтобы выдеть все темы, нужно раз*ы*гнорить всех?


Я им написал про этот баг дважды)
Внизу есть кнопка показать все темы.

Да уж PANALEKS создатель, не свезло 😂


----------



## Сергей_Н

Стиль форума стал говно, функционал стал говно. Списка тем на которые был подписан нет. Ну вот что за порнография.


----------



## :-)

coth said:


> Небольшие улучшения читабельности
> https://userstyles.org/styles/181481/ssc-xf
> 
> Firefox
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/styl-us/
> 
> Chrome/Opera/Yandex/EdgeChromium
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylus/clngdbkpkpeebahjckkjfobafhncgmne?hl=en
> https://addons.opera.com/en/extensions/details/stylus/


А тёмная тема есть?


----------



## artObserver

Сергей_Н said:


> Списка тем на которые был подписан нет


Щелкаете на значок в углу, затем - Following


----------



## Sturm341

Список подписанных тем можно вывести через фильтр "followed content" во вкладке "What`s new"


----------



## bus driver

KJA said:


> Я им написал про этот баг дважды)
> Внизу есть кнопка показать все темы.
> 
> Да уж PANALEKS создатель, не свезло 😂


Дякую! Problem solved.

🙈


----------



## Dober_86

Сергей_Н said:


> Стиль форума стал говно, функционал стал говно. Списка тем на которые был подписан нет. Ну вот что за порнография.


При комоняках и сталине такого не было!


----------



## coth

kanaduchi said:


> Это позволит сообщения сделать более компактными


Там вставляются лайки и вложения.


----------



## Eltigen

Господа, проясните, будьте добры. Возможно ли орусскоязычить для себя сайт в настройках?


----------



## Siberian

Dober_86 said:


> Установил этот плагин в Огнелис. Теперь куда и чего жать, чтобы плашка справа ушла и посты развернулись во весь экран?


Нажать на иконку плагина, там высветится адрес сайта skyscrapercity.com - вот сюда и нажать и там вставить код в окно большое справа и нажать Save и вроде все.


----------



## raisonnable

bus driver said:


> Купите хороший интернет. Старый форум у меня тоже летал.


Интернет у меня нормальный. Но форум подтупливал.


----------



## bus driver

raisonnable said:


> Интернет у меня нормальный. Но форум подтупливал.


🆗


----------



## bus driver

Как цитировать посты с фото, чтобы их было видно, а не каты?



mr. MyXiN said:


> View attachment 35101
> View attachment 35102
> View attachment 35103
> View attachment 35104
> View attachment 35105
> View attachment 35107


----------



## raisonnable

bus driver said:


> Как цитировать посты с фото, чтобы их было видно, а не каты?


Надеюсь, что никак. Лично у меня такая потребность редко выпадала, зато любители процитировать сообщение с 20ю фотками ради «о, круто!» или «вау» уйдут в прошлое.


----------



## artObserver

Иногда хочется обратить внимание на отдельную фотку и показать в цитировании лишь ее, минуя все остальные...


----------



## ArgedarrI

проверим


----------



## ArgedarrI

ArgedarrI said:


> проверим
> View attachment 35179


да, это беда, согласен ._.


----------



## ArgedarrI

ArgedarrI said:


> проверим


тест


----------



## ArgedarrI

цитирование с отображением картинки работает при выделении нужного участка записи и цитирования через всплывающее меню))


----------



## bus driver

raisonnable said:


> Надеюсь, что никак. Лично у меня такая потребность редко выпадала, зато любители процитировать сообщение с 20ю фотками ради «о, круто!» или «вау» уйдут в прошлое.


Тогда форум умрет. Фотообновления в международке только так и делаются.


----------



## Радмир

Баннеры рекламные на полпланшета появились.....


----------



## bus driver

ArgedarrI said:


> цитирование с отображением картинки работает при выделении нужного участка записи и цитирования через всплывающее меню))
> View attachment 35190


 Если фото без текста?


----------



## amg357

Почему я до сих пор забанен,модераторы? Бан должен был 24 марта прекратиться. юзер amg358


----------



## SK163

Не, я пас. Мне такой форум не нужен....нет наглядности, зато одна реклама кругом....


----------



## ArgedarrI

bus driver said:


> Если фото без текста?





ArgedarrI said:


>


----------



## coth

Takohashi said:


> Включить пуш.


Наоборот выключить. В FF можно заблокировать запросы. Настройки - Приватность - Разрешения - Уведомления - Параметры - Блокировать новые запросы на отправку вам уведомлений. FF будет сообщать сайтам, что уведомления якобы работают, но все запросы будут отклоняться.


----------



## Izus67

KJA said:


> ставим расширение stylus Stylus
> идём сюда Themes & Skins for the World's Top Websites
> там кликаем Install style
> активируем стиль в расширении


Расширение SSC XF2 косячное, при установке темы реклама справа исчезает, НО отключается Dark mode и не видны сообщения, только аватарки. А в светлом стиле полное убожество. В мусор.

Попробовал плагин Adblocker Ultimate, рекламные блоки удалил, теперь совсем другое дело.
Даже со стандартным стилем вполне приемлемо всё выглядит.

До этого стоял Adblock Plus, так вот с ним не получилось убрать рекламу.
Для тех кто ищет норм плагин (их дофига всяких) ставьте Adblocker Ultimate, проверено.


----------



## surovy_mag

А есть такое для десктопного хрома?



.quantum said:


> Моя версия с нотками старого дизайна: https://userstyles.org/styles/181528/ssc-white-theme-tweak


----------



## Shwed

Нв удивление, допилили. Стало хоть возможно пользоваться форумом.


----------



## Jobber

Немного в шоке от нового дизайна. Не могу найти где посмотреть подписки на треды 

А всё, разобрался. Теперь это называется following. Вопрос снят


----------



## amg357

Где "Чайная" ?


----------



## artObserver

amg357 said:


> Где "Чайная" ?











SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## raisonnable

:) said:


> Ладно, я ещё с трудом согласился на ограничение в 10 фоток в одном посте (теперь приходится на несколько разбивать)


Да ладно? Это же прекрасная новость! Есть тут у нас товарищ один в мос.секции. По 50-60 фоток в пост зараз закидывать любил. Предупреждения - побоку.



:) said:


> Меня конкретно убило. Я израсходовал весь лимит по исправлению своих сообщений *НА НЕДЕЛЮ* всего лишь за полдня написания сообщений. Это вообще идиотизм.


И это отличное нововведение. Есть тут некоторые товарищи, которые после бригов за не очень адекватное поведение начинают удалять то, что размещали ранее.

По мне это всё отличные штуки, которые здорово ограничивают эгоизм и исходят из принципа как всем удобнее, а не как конкретно _мне_.


----------



## surovy_mag

*Барнаул спешит на помощь*
Народ, вот тут прямо по ссылке доходчиво и просто написано, как подрегулировать внешний вид 👍
Всё написанное для FF 1/1 работает для Хрома


----------



## amg357

artObserver said:


> SkyscraperCity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Вот это выскакивает


----------



## croomm

Друзья, я никак не могу найти как открывать непрочитанные сообщения в темах. 

Если я кликаю на название тему, он меня отправляет в начало тема, а если на счетчик времени, к примеру, 5h ago, то на последнее сообщение, а не последнее непрочитанное. 

Help!


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

Зачем заморачиваться? Коды какие-то...

Меняем масштаб


----------



## artObserver

amg357 said:


> Вот это выскакивает
> 
> View attachment 37182


У меня работает и по прямым ссылкам, и по закладке в браузере. Однако навигация стала жутко неудобной 
Если вы зареганы недавно, вам нужно поднабрать побольше постов. Тогда доступ откроется.



MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> Зачем заморачиваться? Коды какие-то...


Но убрать боковую панель все-таки стоит (Адблока достаточно).
Как я же писал, все это сделано для банального выкачивания денег. Некоторые иностранные модераторы считают так же...

Тем не менее, в целом движок приятный. Проблема не в обновлении, а в компании, которая не желает учитывать мнения пользователей; ее подход (уничтожение секции с голосовалками и баннерами) был понятен с самого начала. Судя по отзывам, особых перемен ждать бессмысленно.


----------



## amg357

Я не понимаю,почему до сих пор мой старый аккаунт не разблокирован(amg358)?! Срок 24 марта вышел,а я до сих пор забанен.


----------



## amg357

artObserver said:


> У меня работает и по прямым ссылкам, и по закладке в браузере. Однако навигация стала жутко неудобной
> Если вы зареганы недавно, вам нужно поднабрать побольше постов. Тогда доступ откроется.
> 
> 
> Но убрать боковую панель все-таки стоит (Адблока достаточно).
> Как я же писал, все это сделано для банального выкачивания денег. Некоторые иностранные модераторы считают так же...
> 
> Тем не менее, в целом движок приятный. Проблема не в обновлении, а в компании, которая не желает учитывать мнения пользователей; ее подход (уничтожение секции с голосовалками и баннерами) был понятен с самого начала. Судя по отзывам, особых перемен ждать бессмысленно.


Да,у меня аккаунт новый сейчас(18 постов).Сколько ещё постов нужно настрочить предположительно для доступа в "Чайную" ?


----------



## KJA

croomm said:


> Если я кликаю на название тему, он меня отправляет в начало темы


По идее работает по нажатию на название темы.
Наверное так как все счётчики сбросились после обновления, если в тему не заходил до этого то первое сообщение будет считаться не прочитанным.


----------



## artObserver

amg357 said:


> Сколько ещё постов нужно настрочить предположительно для доступа в "Чайную" ?


Увы, я не помню. То ли 50, то ли 100... Сам регался давно, подзабыл.


----------



## croomm

KJA said:


> По идее работает по нажатию на название темы.
> Наверное так как все счётчики сбросились после обновления, если в тему не заходил до этого то первое сообщение будет считаться не прочитанным.


Не, я все пробовал, открывается первая страница.


----------



## KJA

croomm said:


> Не, я все пробовал, открывается первая страница.


А если нажать на кнопку Jump to Latest которая в темах сверху справа?


----------



## croomm

нет у меня такой кнопки, или я не туда смотрю....


----------



## KJA

croomm said:


> нет у меня такой кнопки, или я не туда смотрю....


внутри самой темы, где сами посты, она сразу после названия идёт.


----------



## croomm

а ну тогда она последую страницу отправляет, а не на новые сообщения.


----------



## ArgedarrI

croomm said:


> а ну тогда она последую страницу отправляет, а не на новые сообщения.


щелчок по теме всегда переводит на первое непрочитанное сообщение
для тем, которые ещё не открывались на последнем сообщении уже на новом дизайне надо сначала перейти к последнему сообщению, после этого щелчок по теме будет переводить именно к реально первому непрочитанному


----------



## vegorv

coth said:


> Небольшие улучшения читабельности
> https://userstyles.org/styles/181481/ssc-xf
> 
> Firefox
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/styl-us/
> 
> Chrome/Opera/Yandex/EdgeChromium
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stylus/clngdbkpkpeebahjckkjfobafhncgmne?hl=en
> https://addons.opera.com/en/extensions/details/stylus/



Спасибо!

Для Оперы поставил. Теперь посты не сливаются.


----------



## Dober_86

*.quantum, *спасибо за скин. Установил. Мне зашло.


----------



## surovy_mag

По стрелкам жать надо, в мобильной версии давно так было
Все проблемы, что форум переделали под ойфоны











croomm said:


> нет у меня такой кнопки, или я не туда смотрю....
> View attachment 37354


----------



## coth

croomm said:


> Не, я все пробовал, открывается первая страница.


Значит ещё не читал эту тему в новом движке. Почти её до конца и потом уже будет только к новым сообщениям переходить. Каждый форум можно пометить прочитанным, чтоб не учитывать старые сообщения. Можно и весь.


----------



## croomm

Все вопрос решен, действительно надо было открыть. Спасибо за участие.


----------



## Злой

*ArgedarrI,* а что это у вас под аватаркой за крякозябры?










З.Ы. и с этой серой штукой что то можно сделать, чтобы она путь форума не загораживала?


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

Izus67 said:


> Попробовал плагин Adblocker Ultimate, рекламные блоки удалил, теперь совсем другое дело.
> Даже со стандартным стилем вполне приемлемо всё выглядит.
> 
> До этого стоял Adblock Plus, так вот с ним не получилось убрать рекламу.
> Для тех кто ищет норм плагин (их дофига всяких) ставьте Adblocker Ultimate, проверено.


Я скачал первый попавшийся Adblock Plus (в Яндексе), и убрал всю рекламу, прилагаю снизу скрин,
в каком углу значок, и какая панель открывается при нажатии на него.
Но справа белое поле так и осталось, если только я не меняю масштаб до 80%,
но и в этом случае не полностью ширина доступна

В связи с этим вопрос такой - этот Adblocker Ultimate убирает белый фон справа?


----------



## Izus67

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> В связи с этим вопрос такой - этот Adblocker Ultimate убирает белый фон справа?


Да.


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

Izus67 said:


> Да.


Оказывается Adblock Plus тоже убирает. Вообще без проблем. Удивительно просто, без всяких кодов


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

artObserver said:


> Судя по отзывам, особых перемен ждать бессмысленно.


С адблоком удалось убрать и рекламу и панель, а при сокращении масштаба до 80% 
можно получить ширину на весь экран, от края до края, буквально впритык

Очень удобно для МЕГА-комфортного просмотра фотографий,
чтобы на каждую не нажимать. 

Что касается перемен, то видимо и здесь остаётся всё делать самим
вручную? Или подождать, пока по просьбам трудящихся сделают
демаркацию сообщений и альтернативный фон?


----------



## Izus67

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> Оказывается Adblock Plus тоже убирает. Вообще без проблем. Удивительно просто, без всяких кодов


Я наверно плохо искал куда там жать надо, не нашёл - удалил. А вот в Adblocker Ultimate нашёл сразу.



MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> а при сокращении масштаба до 80% можно получить ширину на весь экран, от края до края, буквально впритык


Тогда текст становится слишком мелким, читать не комфортно.


----------



## ArgedarrI

Злой said:


> *ArgedarrI,* а что это у вас под аватаркой за крякозябры?
> 
> View attachment 38119


подпись под ником. вместо символов отображаются их коды. и редактировать нигде нельзя (я надеюсь, пока)











Злой said:


> З.Ы. и с этой серой штукой что то можно сделать, чтобы она путь форума не загораживала?
> View attachment 38131


я отключил закрепление верхней панели и совсем убрал панель справа с помощью пользовательских фильтров блокировщика рекламы. у меня Chronium-подобный браузер Slimjet со встроенным блокировщиком, но это можно сделать также через AdBlock/Stylus/Tampermonkey


----------



## artObserver

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> С адблоком удалось убрать и рекламу и панель, а при сокращении масштаба до 80%
> можно получить ширину на весь экран, от края до края, буквально впритык


Я убрал панель... Потом примерил сине-белую тему - но черная нравится больше. Единственная проблема - в темной теме картинки не столь велики, как в сине-белой... в общем, я на распутье 
По поводу перемен - в "жалобной" ветке админы будто не слышат критических вопросов, хотя люди раз за разом повторяют одно и то же.


----------



## Злой

помогите написать строчку для header.is-sticky чтобы вставить в стилус.чтобы она выезжала только при неведении на верх сайта.


----------



## SidCitron

Я себе вот так сделал через adguard. На весь экран форум, убрал ненужную строку поиска, но при этом оставил хэдер для доступа к настройкам и алертам. Хотел цвета поменять, а потом передумал, так как в основном читаю в ночном режиме, поэтому белый цвет для него даже лучше.


----------



## Kvin

Злой said:


> З.Ы. и с этой серой штукой что то можно сделать, чтобы она путь форума не загораживала?
> View attachment 38131


Полосу прокрутки мышкой подтянуть. Там небольшой участок будет где эта серая хрень мешать не будет
Хотя конечно геморно. Надо .quantum попросить, чтобы отредактировал стиль


----------



## :-)

croomm said:


> Не, я все пробовал, открывается первая страница.


После того, как побываешь на последнем сообщении в следующий раз при кликании по заголовку темы попадёшь на последнее непрочитанное сообщение. Отметь все темы форума прочитанными (должна быть кнопка сверху над темами) - после этого будешь попадать на последнее непрочитанное везде.


----------



## XORT

artObserver said:


> Я убрал панель... Потом примерил сине-белую тему - но черная нравится больше. Единственная проблема - в темной теме картинки не столь велики, как в сине-белой... в общем, я на распутье
> По поводу перемен - в "жалобной" ветке админы будто не слышат критических вопросов, хотя люди раз за разом повторяют одно и то же.


А где темы менять?Например на сине-белую?


----------



## artObserver

XORT said:


> А где темы менять?Например на сине-белую?


Квантум создал тему с дизайном, вдохновленным vBulletin'ом.








Themes & Skins for the World's Top Websites


Stylish, the world’s largest website theme library, letting you personalize your favorite sites.




userstyles.org


----------



## coth

Stylus не забывайте упоминать, чтоб не пытались Stylish ставить.


----------



## artObserver

coth said:


> Stylus не забывайте упоминать, чтоб не пытались Stylish ставить.


Попробовал оба. Разницы не заметил, но, возможно, речь не о внешнем виде, а о качестве работы.


----------



## :-)

А чё за хрень опять появилась? Вроде ж убирали лишнюю вставляемую строку между картинками? Сейчас при написании сообщения вставляешь одну строку между картинками → на предпросмотре всё красиво - как нарисовал, так и показывается. Жмёшь на "Опубликовать" → бах... и в новом посте оказывается по две строки меж картинок


----------



## Topoliok

XORT said:


> А где темы менять?Например на сине-белую?


установить расширение браузера Stylus


----------



## orland

ArgedarrI said:


> и редактировать нигде нельзя (я надеюсь, пока)


Account Settings -> Account Details -> Custom User Title - не оно?


----------



## Yashka

Форумчане уберите пожалуйста у себя подпись, и так все засорено


----------



## Yashka

Ad block ultimate не запоминает на каждой странице убранные блоки?


----------



## KJA

orland said:


> Account Settings -> Account Details -> Custom User Title - не оно?


Нет оно отображается ниже.
А то что сейчас это бывший jobtitle


----------



## surovy_mag

Yashka said:


> Форумчане уберите пожалуйста у себя подпись, и так все засорено











Барнаульская кофейня


С темной темой получше насчет границ элементов.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A.W.R

Модераторы российской секции,посмотрите что в немецкой секции сделали,почти как было.
Можете так же запилить?










Deutschsprachiges Wolkenkratzer Forum


Deutschland: Berlin | Bremen | Frankfurt | Hamburg | Hannover | Kiel | Köln | München | Stuttgart Metropole-Ruhr | Sachsendreieck | Nord | West | Ost | Süd Österreich: Wien | Graz | Linz | Salzburg | Innsbruck | St. Pölten | Restliches Österreich Liechtenstein




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 753D

Мне нравится, уж точно не хуже чем было.


----------



## :-)

А объясните, что это за наезды в ссылках:


----------



## KJA

:) said:


> А объясните, что это за наезды в ссылках:


Не подгружается картинка логотип ssc из-за чего показывается alt текст.


----------



## Krosh

A.W.R said:


> Можете так же запилить?


И под шумок сделать раздел "Крым и Севастополь"
:devil:


----------



## Skur_S

:) said:


> А чё за хрень опять появилась? Вроде ж убирали лишнюю вставляемую строку между картинками? Сейчас при написании сообщения вставляешь одну строку между картинками → на предпросмотре всё красиво - как нарисовал, так и показывается. Жмёшь на "Опубликовать" → бах... и в новом посте оказывается по две строки меж картинок


Между картинками теперь вообще не нужно вставлять пустую строку. Она появляется автоматически. Главное, по-первости не забывать об этом, чтобы не было нужды возвращаться к редактированию...


----------



## A.s.78rus

что за убогий новый дизайн сайта? кошмар какой... как вернуть былое? есть настройки и варианты старой версии?


----------



## artObserver

A.s.78rus said:


> есть настройки и варианты старой версии?


Для установки используйте Stylus.


artObserver said:


> Квантум создал тему с дизайном, вдохновленным vBulletin'ом.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Themes & Skins for the World's Top Websites
> 
> 
> Stylish, the world’s largest website theme library, letting you personalize your favorite sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> userstyles.org


З.Ы. Спасибо Квантуму. Может, именно благодаря его работе многие передумают уходить с форума.


----------



## Maks33

Mr/Stan said:


> что-то не найду как отредактировать статус под ником.
> и вообще , не хватает русского интерфейса.


Может, к новому форумному движку есть языковые пакеты; вопросы по поводу их установки нужно задавать админам. По крайней мере, в IPB 4.x можно переводить на другие языки не только интерфейс, но и названия веток (разделов) форума.


----------



## A.W.R

Falshivomonetchick said:


> Друзья, а как-то можно интерфейс сайта на русский перевести? Или хотя бы на испанский? Не могу найти настройку.


Пока никак.
Сайт только на английском.


----------



## artObserver

Тревожные показатели. Неужели форум умрет, уступив место новым площадкам? Хотя, возможно, дело в пандемии - снижение началось еще до переезда. Меньше активности, меньше работы, меньше трафика... В чем бы ни была причина, ясно одно - падение катастрофическое, практически лавинообразное.


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

Вроде всё очень удобно, так сейчас в закладках у меня открывается SSC без лишнего шлака
навязанных международных топ-форумов, а нажимая на *Москву *появляется тот же список с инфраструктурой,
МО, Рюмочной, а ниже списки высотного строительства Москвы типа Wellton Towers |











*Теперь вопрос в другом, можем ли мы выпилить баннер сверху?*

В ветке We Are Live - Community Feedback я такой вопрос задавал, его поддержали
люди с разных континентов, но ответ не последовал


----------



## artObserver

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> В ветке We Are Live - Community Feedback я такой вопрос задавал, его поддержали
> люди с разных континентов, но ответ не последовал


И не последует. Посмотрите отзывы о компании - сразу все поймете


----------



## coth

Stylish был скомпрометирован. Воровал данные пользователей. Лучше Stуlus использовать. Это открытый проект.


----------



## KLoun

Evrasia 99911 said:


> *FPW *


Да, только верхнюю куету убрать бы (чтобы наверх вместе со всей страницей сматывалась, а не маячила на экране).


----------



## coth

CSS:


header.is-sticky {
  position: static !important;
  display: block !important;
}


----------



## :-)

У меня вот в такой комбинации чёрная полоса не маячит:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

KLoun said:


> Да, только верхнюю куету убрать бы (чтобы наверх вместе со всей страницей сматывалась, а не маячила на экране).


У меня вроде всё нормально, вроде не маячит ничего.


----------



## KLoun

coth said:


> CSS:
> 
> 
> header.is-sticky {
> position: static !important;
> display: block !important;
> }


Это к чему и куда?


----------



## amg357

Пару дней назад у меня было примерно 20-21 пост,сегодня 11 с утра. Куда,что,пропадает,х.й пойми.....


----------



## coth

Если будешь пытаться накручивать, то опять уйдешь в бан.


----------



## coth

KLoun said:


> Это к чему и куда?


Сделать стиль в Stylus и указать применение к домену skyscrapercity.com

Но проще поставить готовое. Там уже всё есть.








SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Paulus88

Какой злодей поменял старый нормальный интерфейс на этот дебильный?


----------



## :-)

А как бы добавить кнопочек для редактирования? Чтобы *ЦВЕТ* был и *РАЗМЕР* шрифта.


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

coth said:


> CSS:
> header.is-sticky {
> position: static !important;
> display: block !important;
> }





coth said:


> Сделать стиль в Stylus и указать применение к домену skyscrapercity.com


Я правильно понимаю, что этот код убирает логотип и сдвигает немного влево
строку поиска? Вот баннер до того, как я в стиль добавил код:









Вот баннер с добавлением кода в готовый стиль:









Вот где я разместил этот код. Если всё правильно понял...

Если это исчерпывающие возможности редактирования верхней полосы, то с логотипом
она выглядит веселее, чем без него, и строка поиска по ровно центру

Есть вариант изменения баннера? Или владельцы сайта в дальнейшем изменят
иллюстрацию, как об этом говорили их помощники в ветке 
We Are Live - Community Feedback with Like Like


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

Нашёл синий стиль без баннера, но без него вообще скучно


----------



## coth

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> Я правильно понимаю, что этот код убирает логотип и сдвигает немного влево
> строку поиска? Вот баннер до того, как я в стиль добавил код:


Нет. Убирает прикреплённый заголовок при прокрутке. Внизу, где применить к нужно указать - к домену и skyscrapercity.com.


----------



## A.W.R

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> Вроде всё очень удобно, так сейчас в закладках у меня открывается SSC без лишнего шлака
> навязанных международных топ-форумов, а нажимая на *Москву *появляется тот же список с инфраструктурой,
> МО, Рюмочной, а ниже списки высотного строительства Москвы типа Wellton Towers |
> 
> View attachment 42844
> 
> 
> 
> *Теперь вопрос в другом, можем ли мы выпилить баннер сверху?*
> 
> В ветке We Are Live - Community Feedback я такой вопрос задавал, его поддержали
> люди с разных континентов, но ответ не последовал


На ПК да,с помощью блокировщика рекламы,я так сделал.


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

:) said:


> Чё-т у меня больше стилей...


Как раз у меня искушённому в стилях профи вопрос!

Ещё днём у меня был нормальный олдскульный интерфейс с главной темой, как здесь,
где под темой дата и кол-во постов










Теперь, после ввода кода от Coth, который я потом убрал, у меня дата и время 
при установке ЛЮБОГО стиля, и даже удаления всех прежних стилей съехала вправо -
я не пойму, это у меня одного сбой, или у всех так?









Но самое коварное даже не в этом, а в том, что нажимая на строку _Российский форум _
передо мной открывается такой винегрет, и стилистика эта не выпиливается сменой тем для сайта_,_
хоть заново всё убирай и устанавливай по 10 разу с новыми темами:









Нажимая в ней на строку _Москва _ появляется ещё один список, целая чехарда поисковая,
причём если выше нажимать как раньше на строку ''_Российский форум'' _, то уже нигде не видно 
строки темы _''Дальнейшее развитие форума'' _в том винегрете









Это у всех так теперь, или нужен какой-то определённый стиль?

Я все стили убирал, заново ставил стиль Квантума, но навигация-матрёшка вообще не меняется


----------



## coth

Это явно не мой код.


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

Может сбой в программе, но теперь ни один код не убирает винегрет
подфорумов, чайная и Д-развитие форума в этих подфорумах не указаны

Они вообще в каком разделе? Рюмочную вижу, эти не вижу

Если у кого-то есть код с нормальной навигацией, или название стиля, 
скиньте пожалуйста


----------



## Izus67

Paulus88 said:


> Какой злодей поменял старый нормальный интерфейс на этот дебильный?


Форум превращается в редкостное говно, уже видно на сколько упала активность, и это несмотря на карантин когда большинство сидит по домам.

Обновление ради обновления, когда при этом страдает удобство пользования это не развитие. Не понимаю тех, кто этому радуется и всячески оправдывает. Чтобы как-то улучшить интерфейс и функциональность приходится скачивать и засорять свой браузер какими-то непонятными плагинами. Тратить на это время, перебирая несколько вариантов, но и это не идёт ни в какое сравнение с прежней версией, где всё было лаконично и чётко расставлено по полочкам.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*Izus67, *всё вернется на круги своя. Надо пережить.


----------



## ENJINEER

К сожалению, я тоже среди скептиков.
Мне не нравится то, что произошло. 
Мне стало сложно тут ориентироваться и понимать текущий момент.
Нечто подобное произошло 10 лет назад на форуме небезызвестного питерского новостного ресурса Фонтанка.ру. Форум превратили в блог. И от-туда ушли более 100 активных юзеров, я в том числе. Мы зависли сначала на одном ресурсе, теперь сидим на другом. То есть там сейчас десятки старожилов с Фонтанки, хотя я там нечастый гость. Просто времени на всё не хватает.
Получилось так, что у меня на компе осталась классическая лента моей страницы. Я ее сохранил... 
Прикрепить не сумел....


----------



## artObserver

Izus67 said:


> Форум превращается в редкостное говно, уже видно на сколько упала активность, и это несмотря на карантин когда большинство сидит по домам.





ENJINEER said:


> К сожалению, я тоже среди скептиков.
> Мне не нравится то, что произошло.


Не могу сказать, что случившееся - трагедия всей жизни, но мне немного грустно. Я нашел здесь маленькое сообщество любителей архитектуры романтизма, кто-то активно знакомился с крупнейшими стройками, кто-то внимательно следил за реставрациями и перестройками... Все это - часть жизненного опыта, и мне бы очень не хотелось, чтобы этот опыт был сдан в утиль.
Из положительного - они начали переделывать навигацию между форумами. Из отрицательного - зас*р рекламой без Адблока по-прежнему актуален (как и отсутствие голосовалки, баннера и возможности избежать необходимости установки стороннего скина).


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

artObserver said:


> Из положительного - они начали переделывать навигацию между форумами


Так может поэтому навигация у меня в такой беспорядочной конфигурации?
Проверьте у себя, вдруг там такая же чехарда










artObserver said:


> Из отрицательного - зас*р рекламой без Адблока по-прежнему актуален


Я в международной ветке уже много раз писал про Адблок, чтобы людям помочь
из Америки, Европы, Азии и т.д. Они наверное очень правильные, считают,
что рекламу надо терпеть, чтобы форум зарабатывал

Кто сам контент не готовит(фото), тем не понять, благодаря кому существует реально форум. 
Может им просто лень тратить время на установку Адблока,один американец прям под моим 
постом-инструкцией сокрушался, как его реклама достала, даже не внимая советам,
им лень тему читать, а всю ОТ и ДО прочитал


----------



## artObserver

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> Они наверное очень правильные, считают,
> что рекламу надо терпеть, чтобы форум зарабатывал


Кто-то вроде включил. В нескольких местах проскальзывало, в том числе в теме про "всеобщее рыдание".
Думаю, некоторые из них очень ответственны - раз на содержание форума требуются деньги, нужно поступиться своим комфортом и позволить VS засрать всю страницу рекламным мусором.



MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> Проверьте у себя, вдруг там такая же чехарда


Очень долго добираться до цели. Раньше были мини-ссылки под общим названием, плюс, если не ошибаюсь, последняя активная тема.


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

artObserver said:


> Очень долго добираться до цели.


И названия тем так же беспорядочно разбросано как на моём скрине?
Я хочу понять, это тех.накладка форума, или стиль


----------



## Whatson

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> Так может поэтому навигация у меня в такой беспорядочной конфигурации?
> Проверьте у себя, вдруг там такая же чехарда


Это файрфокс с адблоком такое выдает?







Уж лучше stilus поставить


----------



## coth

Просто понаставил тонны стилей. Провряй какой из них.


----------



## artObserver

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> И названия тем так же беспорядочно разбросано как на моём скрине?


Нет. Думаю, coth прав - дело в одном из установленных стилей.


----------



## Teamsky

активность заметно просела, после обновления


----------



## UralFan

Простите, если вопрос уже был, но поиска по сообщениям на форуме нет, так что спрошу: что за дискуссии на которые меня пустят если я заплачу 20$? Может у кого то есть пример закрытого чата? а то я сюда захожу в основном из-за этого подфорума City/Metro Compilations а он открыт)


----------



## KJA

Новости из мира стилестроения. 








Skyscrapercity Expanded Subforums


Free website themes & skins created by the Stylish community on Userstyles.org




userstyles.org


----------



## amg357

Teamsky said:


> активность заметно просела, после обновления
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Я как раз один их тех,кто стал гораздо реже заходить сюда. Мой старый аккаунт вместо 3 дневного брига,похоже забанен навечно,при этом никто из модераторов ничто по этому поводу мне не сообщает.24 марта должен был бы сняться бриг,а сегодня уже 31 число. Сделал новый аккаунт,но не доступна "Чайная",а там я большую часть времени проводил. И почему то у меня количество постов всё уменьшается и уменьшается.К этому моменту должно было бы не меньше 23-25 постов,а с учётом этого 13. Печально это всё..


----------



## amg357

coth said:


> Если будешь пытаться накручивать, то опять уйдешь в бан.


Кто,я накручиваю? Каким образом?


----------



## Whatson

Teamsky said:


> активность заметно просела, после обновления


Причем не только на этом форуме. Похоже, народ предпочитает писать в рабочее время с рабочих компов


----------



## raisonnable

amg357 said:


> ...


Печально то, что активность сейчас в основном в чайной. Да, видимо временные баны превратились в постоянные.


----------



## artObserver

Судя по общей ветке, эта схема едина для всех сайтов VS, и изменений не предвидится. Разве что подредактируют форумные меню и обеспечат стабильную работу сайта.
Баннер тоже возвращать не собираются. По крайней мере, пока...


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

artObserver said:


> Нет. Думаю, coth прав - дело в одном из установленных стилей.


Тогда ещё прошу совета подаяние - я вообще все стили убрал. Казалось, должен вернуться белый фон,
но навигация не изменилась, и что удивительно, синий интерфейс такой же остался 

Что в этой ситуации посоветуете?


----------



## artObserver

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> Что в этой ситуации посоветуете?


Увы, я и вправду не знаю. Кот, наверное, более образован по этой части.

Обнаружилось страшное - ответы команды на вопросы форумчан повторяют слово в слово диалоги с других, ныне полуусопших, форумов.
Да, Ян совершил большую ошибку...
Исправить настройки движка несложно. Но делать этого они не будут - из принципа. Остается надеяться на самоорганизацию и на дух сплоченности сообщества, который позволит SSC выстоять под натиском неумелой попытки коммерциализации.


----------



## coth

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> Тогда ещё прошу совета подаяние - я вообще все стили убрал. Казалось, должен вернуться белый фон,
> но навигация не изменилась, и что удивительно, синий интерфейс такой же остался
> 
> Что в этой ситуации посоветуете?


Не всё убрал


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

coth said:


> Не всё убрал


Я тоже так думал, но окно сверху в правом углу(Стилуса) показывает, что всё чисто
Так выглядит, когда на ''Российский форум'' нажимаю









Такая хаотичность только в Рег.порталах, а всё что ниже прокручиваю (Фото-видео секция/Тематические форумы/
Остальное/СНГ - это всё упорядочено









Большой Сити и список ММДЦ у меня упорядочен, а вразброс там, где стрелки

Центр и Москва упорядочены, но скрывают подфорумы










В общем только что я унифицировал списки Адблоком, и нажимая на ''Российский форум'' появляются заголовки-указатели тем - 
то есть то, что они только подразумевают... например те же региональные порталы, а нажимая на них, тоже нет 
подфорумов, даётся расширенный список тем региональных порталов, где можно нажать на центр/северо-запад

Больше движений, хотя теперь списки упорядочены


----------



## coth

Значит ещё каке-то расширение стоит


----------



## Whatson

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> В общем только что я унифицировал списки Адблоком


Безо всякого адблока стиль FPW с добавлением от *Coth *дает чистый экран


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

Whatson said:


> Безо всякого адблока стиль FPW с добавлением от *Coth *дает чистый экран


Наверное у меня сбой в системе, но стиль *Coth *даёт мне полосу разделительную, как в скрине,
и одновременно сдвигает полосы-разделители с датами публикации между постов влево, за экран.
Сейчас всё так же, как на скрине, только субфорумы не прописаны. В принципе мне в основном
нужны темы Москвы и ММДЦ, но в целом терпимо, я редко в регионы захожу. Рюмочную вижу,
когда нажимаю на ''Центр'', ''Что делать'' - когда нажимаю на ''Российский форум'', а чтобы
увидеть ''Чайную'', уже перейдя на ''Российский форум'' нажимаю ''Остальное''

В целом жить можно, и вроде можно подписаться даже на какие-то темы, чтобы окольными путями 
к ним не ходить. Спасибо за отзыв, вполне возможно, на сайте ведутся какие-то работы,
и моя система так реагирует на вносимые изменения


----------



## coth

Мой стиль эти блоки вообще не трогает. И мой стиль серй, а не синий. Так что ищи проблему у себя - расширения, стили итд. И не понятно что ты Adblock'ом делал. Он для этого не предназначен. Тебе проще удалить стили и расширения и начать всё заново, используя один стиль.


----------



## Ufimets

Во-первых, неприятный дизайн, посты сливаются, уже из-за этого пропадает желание заходить. Во-вторых, наверху форума стоит картинка, которая просто так место отнимает. Вместо этого можно было посты читать (которые плохо отделяются друг от друга). В-третьих, я вдруг начинаю подписываться на те форумы, в которые захожу, приходится нажимать Unfollow, чтобы не получать уведомления.


----------



## Whatson

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> Наверное у меня сбой в системе, но стиль *Coth *даёт мне полосу разделительную, как в скрине,
> и одновременно сдвигает полосы-разделители с датами публикации между постов влево, за экран.


А откуда брался стиль с синей полосой на заголовке как в сообщении 7056?


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

Ufimets said:


> Во-вторых, наверху форума стоит картинка, которая просто так место отнимает.


Я её в три раза уменьшил, стало намного лучше. Без неё скучно, а так логотип видно,
и графика зданий настолько условная и минимальная, что не воспринимается попыткой
дизайнера, который застрял в 1999-2001 году, изобразить типа модный скайлан
из игры Сим-Сити.


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

Whatson said:


> А откуда брался стиль с синей полосой на заголовке как в сообщении 7056?


В смысле, с чёрной полосой вместо баннера? Это в Стилусе надо нажать Найти стили, 
и примерять каждый из образцов. По-моему вот этот:
*Skyscrapercity XF2 SSC*


----------



## Whatson

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> В смысле, с чёрной полосой вместо баннера? Это в Стилусе надо нажать Найти стили,
> и примерять каждый из образцов. По-моему вот этот:
> *Skyscrapercity XF2 SSC*


Нет, я уже все стили перепробовал и сочетания  Вот эту синюю полосу что дает? 











Мне кажется, где-то там у вас проблемы начались, у вас же был stylish установлен? Может он не удалился и конфликтует?


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

Whatson said:


> Вот эту синюю полосу что дает?


Я был уверен, что она у всех есть, кто синий стиль установил...


Whatson said:


> Мне кажется, где-то там у вас проблемы начались, у вас же был stylish установлен?


Мой пост с тем баннером №7056, который был сразу после поста №7055 (в котором я скрин Стилус разместил),
написан тем же 30 числом, то есть уже при Стилус. И в пост №7059, тоже от 30 марта, я пишу:
_''Ещё днём у меня был нормальный олдскульный интерфейс с главной темой, как здесь,
где под темой дата и кол-во постов''_



Whatson said:


> Может он не удалился и конфликтует?


Я думал об этом, но сверху, где значок Адблока и Стилуса я не вижу Стилиш.
Я его неделю назад установил, и в тот же день убрал, когда прочитал информацию
Coth, где он не рекомендовал Стилиш. Попробую как Coth рекомендовал
всё снести и установить заново...

P.S.
Сейчас полностью снёс Адблок, и даже без него у меня SSC остался
без рекламы и панели с правой стороны сайта


----------



## ENJINEER

К сожалению я совершенно не понимаю, о чем тут разговор по поводу некоторого изменения интерфейса или каких других условий. Мне это всё равно не сделать. 
Я как бы понял основополагающие вещи, ну там как фотки вставлять. А больше мне особо и не надо.
Новый (дурацкий) баннер, реклама справа-к этому в принципе привыкают.
Но пользоваться в таком режиме стало тяжелее и неприятно просто.
Да, следует понимать, что активность форума очевидно упала , всвязи с мировыми событиями. Но и изменения сказались. Если первое придет в норму,
то и инфа пойдет вверх. Но возвращения к прошлой активности вряд ли можно ожидать. Ну если только через приличный срок, годы.
Ведь подобные вещи уже проходили. Чисто человеческий фактор. Наверное тяжелее старшему поколения, не сидящему в блогосфере с их интерфейсами.
Вот у меня щас сесть фотки с котиками, есть фотки Питера новые, и знаю, куда идти, и что делать...но...торможу.
Случайно на домашнем ПК осталась моя последняя лента, и я ее отсканил....


----------



## ENJINEER

Кстати, напомню, что до появления этого форума в 2002-м (так?), во второй половине 90-х было несколько интернет ресурсов по небоскребам. Я туда часто ходил (по возможности, разумеется), распечатывал кое-что, мне приятель из НЙ присылал целые пачки распечаток! Это всё осталось в моем архиве. Самый крутой ресурс взруг закрылся за неск. дней до...11 сентября! Иные пропали. 
Вот на этом я тогда немало времени провел, но это уже тоже совсем не то.


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

ENJINEER said:


> по поводу некоторого изменения интерфейса или каких других условий. Мне это всё равно не сделать.


Это очень просто. Загрузите Адблок прямо сейчас. Вот тут: Adblock Plus | The world's # 1 free ad blocker (для Фаерфокса)
И справа в верхнем углу увидите ярлык. И блокируйте всё, что хотите

Чтобы изменить стиль на синий, сюда заходите и скачайте: Stylus – Загрузите это расширение для 🦊 Firefox (ru)
Там же ещё один ярлык появится. Кликнув на него, выбирайте себе стили


----------



## Whatson

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> Я был уверен, что она у всех есть, кто синий стиль установил...


Да как он хоть называется-то 



MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> сверху, где значок Адблока и Стилуса я не вижу Стилиш.


Надо смотреть в Меню-Дополнения, там список


----------



## Whatson

ENJINEER said:


> К сожалению я совершенно не понимаю, о чем тут разговор по поводу некоторого изменения интерфейса или каких других условий. Мне это всё равно не сделать.


У вас какой браузер? Если хром/опера/файрфокс идите в меню-расширения(в фф дополнения) и ставьте stylus. После выполнения будем ставить стили, всё это делается быстрее, чем пишется это сообщение 


Склеивать сообщения форум так и не научился.


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

Whatson said:


> Да как он хоть называется-то





Whatson said:


> Надо смотреть в Меню-Дополнения, там список


Большое спасибо! Вы смогли решить мою проблему!


Зашёл я в меню-дополнение Яндекс-браузера, а там как карп под корягой
был скрыт SSC Classic, который я удалил, и сайт стал в том виде,
каким он был в самом начале(от владельцев сайта), и с упорядоченными
списками главных форумов и подфорумов. Стиль возобновил, осталось
код от Coth установить, чтобы чёрная полоса ушла, и всё, сайт стал
полностью комфортным для сёрфинга:








ENJINEER переосмыслит своё отношение(во многом), если попробует сделать эти два шага,
чтобы загрузить плагины


----------



## Federation2014

> Это не от Яна зависит


Хм. Ну что ж. Тогда сразу к Кловуну придется! Да, возможно, это повлечет неизбежные оргвыводы в рамках целой галактики, но вы не оставляете выбора!


----------



## Federation2014

Как в этих новых веяниях подпись поменять? Раздел "эбаут" не дает возможности редактирования "сигнэйче".


----------



## loko_motiv

господа, вернуться к старому интерфейсу форума не вариант совсем?
я с новым практически не захожу сюда - невозможно даже просто читать .... какое то убожество самое голимое выбрали для апгрейда ....


----------



## Dober_86

loko_motiv said:


> я с новым практически не захожу сюда


Вы – бесценная утрата для форума.



> Joined Jul 13, 2008
> ·
> 244 Posts


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Москауэр что-то пропал. Он вроде в возрасте был...


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

Federation2014 said:


> Хм. Ну что ж. Тогда сразу к Кловуну придется! Да, возможно, это повлечет неизбежные оргвыводы в рамках целой галактики,но вы не оставляете выбора!


Так,что это ещё за борзый надменный тон?

В той ветке, ссылку на которую я дал, пользователи и модераторы со всех континентов
грешили на Яна, пока им не объяснили, что он не имеет отношения к нововведениям, так что
*свои претензии обращайте не к участникам форума в этой ветке, и не к модераторам, не к админам, 
а делайте официальный запрос в Verticalscope*, если вы конечно не убогий тролль, который
подменяет свой аккаунт и свою сущность фотографией личности исторического масштаба, а на деле
обычный диванный эксперт, который не в состоянии принять своё истинное ''Я'', видимо настолько
оно вызывает по утрам в зеркале отвращение, и который как нищий, знающий психологию масс,
клянчит по ''10 копеек'' у ювелирных, банков и казино, в надежде, что граждане дадут ему рубль,
услаждая своё эго мнимой щедростью.

Вот здесь умело тяните руку с шапкой:



Federation2014 said:


> Неужели всем похрену и наладить такой элементарный пустяк не могут?оО Займитесь там уже, а то всё
> булки отлеживаете на карантинах, как обычно!


Вот, давайте, вперёд и с песней, займитесь как раз этим пустяком, не отлёживайте булки,
а за вас этот вопрос никто решать не обязан


----------



## Fidel-Kzn

У меня почему-то слетел стиль от quantum_ и заново не устанавливается. В чем причина может быть?


----------



## Евгений__

использую стиль Skyscrapercity Classic vBulletin Theme v1.3 через стили, может кто подскажет что в коде поменять местами надо, чтобы колонка была не последней, а первой?








и убрать два столбца обведенный кружками, зря место занимают
стиль писал поляк и комментарии все на польском


----------



## Endruuuu

У вас там Вильпочито (может чуток ошибся в именовании, сорри - многие поняли) всезнающий.


----------



## loko_motiv

Dober_86 said:


> Вы – бесценная утрата для форума.


зато ты насрало 53,666 постов, хамло. Кто за язык тянет? Жена под каблук загнала?


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Москауэр что-то пропал. Он вроде в возрасте был...


Странно, что такое наблюдение осталось без отклика, я порой размышлял
на эту тему, особенно когда думал, что Киргаму хорошо за 80, и вообще никто
не застрахован от несчастных случаев, и как общественность (как минимум 
из числа тех, кто в теме) определит, что участник не просто так перестал
долго писать комменты, делать фотоотчёты? Хуже, если один человек только 
спохватится, и тревога эта останется без ответа и размышлений. 

Я думал как-то, может стоит какие-то телефоны(чрезвычайные) оставлять
администрации, модераторам, куда участник через месяц или больше 
своего отсутствия скинет смс, с чем это связано, либо по стационарному 
номеру узнать хозяина, если полгода нет на сайте, чтобы выявить,
жив ли он в настоящее время


----------



## KLoun

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> ...чтобы выявить, жив ли он в настоящее время


Зачем? Что это изменит?


----------



## ovnours

MEGAPOLIS-VIT said:


> Странно, что такое наблюдение осталось без отклика, я порой размышлял
> на эту тему, особенно когда думал, что Киргаму хорошо за 80, и вообще никто
> не застрахован от несчастных случаев, и как общественность (как минимум
> из числа тех, кто в теме) определит, что участник не просто так перестал
> долго писать комменты, делать фотоотчёты? Хуже, если один человек только
> спохватится, и тревога эта останется без ответа и размышлений.
> 
> Я думал как-то, может стоит какие-то телефоны(чрезвычайные) оставлять
> администрации, модераторам, куда участник через месяц или больше
> своего отсутствия скинет смс, с чем это связано, либо по стационарному
> номеру узнать хозяина, если полгода нет на сайте, чтобы выявить,
> жив ли он в настоящее время


Вообще-то здесь многие участники знакомы друг с другом лично. И если кто-то двинет кони, другие об этом узнают довольно быстро. А если не узнают, значит, усопший ни с кем не был особо знаком. Соответственно, см. пост выше.


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

KLoun said:


> Зачем? Что это изменит?


*1.*
Чтобы написать хороший памятный некролог, помянуть на одной из встреч участников,
либо дома на кухне, и даже(при желании) когда-то принести на погост пару гвоздик, общая
сумма которых не превысит 78 рублей при цене 39р за 1 штуку. Потом надломить бутоны
на могиле, чтобы барыги не украли через час цветы на перепродажу

*2.*
Чтобы не строить напрасных догадок, обиделся ли живой-усопший(?) на кого-то, из-за чего
покинул форум с концами, или ему перестала быть интересна тема архитектуры, и когда
кто-то напишет, что узнал участника на улице(а на деле ошибся), а тот в ответ
не поздоровался, который был двойником вероятно усопшего



ovnours said:


> А если не узнают, значит, усопший ни с кем не был особо знаком. Соответственно, см. пост выше.


Если усопший ни с кем не был знаком, но приносил форуму пользу, информируя или развлекая,
тогда см. пункт №1

Некоторых может напугать мысль, словно подразумевается материальная помощь усопшему,
но речь не об этом, участники должны иметь возможность найти ответы на свои вопросы, если
кого-то (как Night City Dream) тревожит судьба участника, и даже если кто-то лично был
с участником не знаком, это не даёт основания отрицать чужие эмоции и тревоги, т.к. под
аккаунтами сидят не стулья с табуретками, а реальные люди, которые, возможно, могли
когда-то повлиять на чью-то жизнь, на чьи-то решения, на чьё-то мироощущение, на чьё-то
здоровье и даже на чью-то жизнь, убедив, образно говоря, бросить курить

Проблема в том, что сама тема смерти для информационно-рекреативного форума немного
обломистая, о чём вообще желательно не думать, т.к. все любители архитектуры в большинстве
своём тонкие и (вполне вероятно), синтементальные натуры, даже если тщательно это
скрывают. Порой отмена строительства и изменения проектов воспринимаются как тяжёлый
стресс большинством, а что уже говорить о смертях непосредственно участников, причём
где-то в чайной есть ветка с некрологами известных людей, которых в подавляющем
большинстве из участников лично никто не знал


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Ещё довольно давно не видел ростков от mails, frozer.


----------



## Whatson

coth said:


> Для использования нужен Stylus


FPW поломался! Что делать?



Evrasia 99911 said:


> Слушайте, у меня у одного так?
> Тексты и фотографии перестали иметь отступ от основной панели поста, теперь посты читать невозможно стало.
> Я ничего не трогал.
> View attachment 198687


----------



## :-)

Да просто обновление вчера прошло...


----------



## orel2016

Нельзя ли тему Молдавии открыть?
Белорусскию открыли, чем Молдавия хуже?


----------



## coth

Whatson said:


> FPW поломался! Что делать?


Это не моё


----------



## Whatson

coth said:


> Это не моё


Понятно, а что делать-то  наверняка две строчки поправить надо.


----------



## CGI

В честь нового функционала в своё время принялся загружать фотки прямо сюда, без прокладок-хостингов и вчера обнаружил, что всё уменьшилось до какого-то нелепого разршения.. Интересно, то что с хостингов всё ещё норм размер загружается - это просто временная недоработка гениальной команды сайта или встроенные картинки трогать не будут?


----------



## Dober_86

Vertical Scope – мерзкие жадные уроды, что ещё о них сказать. Ну и "спасибо" Яну, что продал этим крохоборам.


----------



## KJA

Dober_86 said:


> Vertical Scope – мерзкие жадные уроды, что ещё о них сказать. Ну и "спасибо" Яну, что продал этим крохоборам.


Да, а ведь мог бы и вообще закрыть


----------



## :-)

CGI said:


> вчера обнаружил, что всё уменьшилось до какого-то нелепого разршения


Оно на самОм деле хранится в оригинальном размере, только нам выдают максимум 640*480. Хочешь большего - открывай изображение и убирай лишнее спереди в адресной строке, приводящее к этому уменьшению. Но делать так, конечно, не айс...


----------



## Витёк

Снимите с закрепа данную тему: CEBACTOПOЛЬ | Mocт чepeз Ceвacтoпoльcкую буxту | пpoeкт

3 года находится в закрепе, а строительства нет и пока не намечается.


----------



## alley cat

В Екатеринбургском форуме, в подфоруме Инфраструктура, шесть лет закреплены 4 темы насчитывающие от 10 до 30 сообщений.

По-моему их стоить открепить, дабы не мешали юзабельности раздела.


----------



## Endruuuu

alley cat said:


> В Екатеринбургском форуме, в подфоруме Инфраструктура, шесть лет закреплены 4 темы насчитывающие от 10 до 30 сообщений.
> 
> По-моему их стоить открепить, дабы не мешали юзабельности раздела.


В Ебурге что нет местного модера, которого нужно этим озадачить?


----------



## alley cat

Нет. В Екатеринбурге нет модератора, Алмакс уже год ничего не пишет, и с марта на форум вообще не заходил.


----------



## Dober_86

alley cat said:


> Нет. В Екатеринбурге нет модератора, Алмакс уже год ничего не пишет, и с марта на форум вообще не заходил.


Интересно, когда вот так юзкры без причин внезапно пропадают, что с ними? Умерли? Потому что обычно человек пишет, что, например, нет времени ,или устал от форума и уходит, а не так, без причин.


----------



## raisonnable

alley cat said:


> Нет. В Екатеринбурге нет модератора, Алмакс уже год ничего не пишет, и с марта на форум вообще не заходил.


Не хочешь в модераторы, кстати?


----------



## alley cat

Нет.


----------



## vartal

alley cat said:


> Нет


А что так? Велика шапка Мономаха? )


----------



## osmant

alley cat said:


> Нет. В Екатеринбурге нет модератора, Алмакс уже год ничего не пишет, и с марта на форум вообще не заходил.


Тревожно так-то! Саня контактный человек, обычно всегда откликался на разные события, у многих на форуме его номер есть (но не у меня).


----------



## Злой

видео из вконтакта так никак и не вставить? только ссылкой или перекачкой на ютуб?


----------



## :-)

Да


----------



## Yalutorovsk

Интересует возможность попасть в раздел "Чайная". Подскажите, как это сделать?


----------



## coth

Никак


----------



## raisonnable

coth said:


> Никак


Что-то мне подсказывает, что это снова тагилец...


----------



## ancov

С румынского VPN работает?


----------



## alley cat

Переименуйте пожалуйста тему:

MФK нa Шeйнкмaнa-Paдищeвa (Бывшaя Aзия) | 28э | 99m | 2018 | строится

В Свобода Residence 27э строится






__





Свобода Residence в Екатеринбург - квартиры в новостройке - Радищева — Шейнкмана


Квартиры в Свобода Residence, по адресу Радищева — Шейнкмана. Посмотреть планировки и записаться на просмотр квартиры можно на сайте компании «Атомстройкомплекс».




www.atomstroy.net


----------



## _Night City Dream_

В Кабардино-Балкарии валокордин из Болгарии.


----------



## Zakk Wylde

_Night City Dream_ said:


> В Кабардино-Балкарии валокордин из Болгарии.


Ага! А в Болгарии сладкие перцы из Кабардино-Балкарии.


----------



## TORINЪ

Zakk Wylde said:


> Просьба модераторам ещё отдельно создать субфорумы для Карачаево-Черкессии с Черкесском и Адыгеи с Майкопом. Контента будет много.


Для всех регионов нужны отдельные субфорумы.


----------



## Posthuman2

Кто из модеров может переименовать субфорум Уфы? Городские проблемы В "Проблемы и перспективы РБ"


----------



## coth

_Night City Dream_ said:


> В Кабардино-Балкарии валокордин из Болгарии.


Спам и все репосты новостей очистят.


----------



## coth

Posthuman2 said:


> Кто из модеров может переименовать субфорум Уфы? Городские проблемы В "Проблемы и перспективы РБ"


Нет, это стандартное название подобных форумов.


----------



## Posthuman2

coth said:


> Нет, это стандартное название подобных форумов.


Ну тогда хотя бы в "Республиканские проблемы". Там много тем про республику 🤷‍♂️ Либо, я перенесу все республиканские темы в раздел Строительство в городах РБ который нужно переименовать в "Строительство и перспективы РБ"


----------



## coth

Все подразделы выделены городам. А их регионы - это уже сопутствующее. Форум-то про урбанию, потому проблемы и городские. Это про развитие городов, не для политики.


----------



## Дядя Сава

В Поволже Уфа и Казань сильно часто постятся чем Волгоград Саратов Самара Ульяновск Пенза Саранск и Нижний Новгород Вообще кинули


----------



## Дядя Сава

И На урале Курган Кинули


----------



## Shurey

Много,где кидок.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Дядя Сава said:


> Волгоград Саратов Самара Ульяновск Пенза Саранск и Нижний Новгород Вообще кинули


В этих городах ничего не происходит?


----------



## Evgenei+777

Доброго времени суток, хочу попросить модератора обновить название и основную информацию данных веток, заранее спасибо  

1. *ЖK Aквaмapин |155.6м, 45эт.(Т/О) МФК Аквамарин(Подготовка)*
Так же по ссылке написал более актуальную информацию в 1 пост ветки, по поводу еще нескольких небоскребов/хайрайзов пока не все понятно, когда появится точная информация скину)
2. *ЖК Южный Квартал (сдан), ЖК Видный (строится)*
В низу* данного поста* есть актуальная информация по ЖК Видный и ссылки которые можно скопировать во 2й пост ветки(1 оставить про ЖК Южный Квартал)
3. *МФК Бурный и отель на Корабельной набережной(5*)* 
4. *ЖК Эмеральд|95.3м, 29эт|Строится*


----------



## raisonnable

Evgenei+777 said:


> Доброго времени суток, хочу попросить модератора обновить название и основную информацию данных веток, заранее спасибо
> 
> 1. *ЖK Aквaмapин |155.6м, 45эт.(Т/О) МФК Аквамарин(Подготовка)*
> Так же по ссылке написал более актуальную информацию в 1 пост ветки, по поводу еще нескольких небоскребов/хайрайзов пока не все понятно, когда появится точная информация скину)
> 2. *ЖК Южный Квартал (сдан), ЖК Видный (строится)*
> В низу* данного поста* есть актуальная информация по ЖК Видный и ссылки которые можно скопировать во 2й пост ветки(1 оставить про ЖК Южный Квартал)
> 3. *МФК Бурный и отель на Корабельной набережной(5*)*
> 4. *ЖК Эмеральд|95.3м, 29эт|Строится*


Готово.


----------



## Federation2014

Запилил новый тред в чайной Котики-кошечки-и-котяточки-БЕЗ-ФЛУДА-С-МОСТИКОМ. Ну раз уж имеющийся с чего-то вдруг явно пущен модераторами под расстрел одним персом с мостиком головного моска.


----------



## alley cat

Переименуйте пожалуйста темы:









Жилая Экосистема "4YOU"


Новый жилой комплекс от компании "Атлас Девелопмент" на ул. Онежской.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Жилая Экосистема "Онежская"

на

Жилая Экосистема "4 YOU"

Сайт комплекса: Жилая экосистема «4 YOU»

А в этих темах статус надо поменять на строится:










ЖК "Рассветный" | 6х26э | 25э | ЖК...


Рассветный 2. Дом дорос до 20 этажа Вместе с домом еще на 4 секции вырос кран. секции снова оранжевые. подвезли очередную партию окон. На заднем плане лежит неиспользованная секция с первого краноподъема. Ее несколько раз перемещали по стройплощадке, поднимали на кран, но устанавливать...




www.skyscrapercity.com















Вторчермет | ЖК "Клён" | 30э | 25э | ЖК...


Если начали, то в шапке темы, тоже, сменить нужно на Строится.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Dober_86

Federation2014 said:


> Запилил новый тред в чайной Котики-кошечки-и-котяточки-БЕЗ-ФЛУДА-С-МОСТИКОМ. Ну раз уж имеющийся с чего-то вдруг явно пущен модераторами под расстрел одним персом с мостиком головного моска.


Надо бы туда бабские сиськи голые постить, пока модеры не видят.


----------



## Krosh

Dober_86 said:


> Надо бы туда бабские сиськи голые постить, пока модеры не видят.


А если на фото бабские сиськи голые в окружении ЛГБТ сообщества, то банить можно или это неполиткорректно и противоречит политике владельцев форума?


----------



## svit_smr

Krosh said:


> А если на фото бабские сиськи голые в окружении ЛГБТ сообщества, то банить можно или это неполиткорректно и противоречит политике владельцев форума?


Тогда уж сразу - а если на фото сиськи представительниц ЛГБТ сообщества?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

svit_smr said:


> Тогда уж сразу - а если на фото сиськи представительниц ЛГБТ сообщества?


И в догонку - а если сиськи Флэтрона?


----------



## avto_trest

Переименуйте эту тему Международный центр по подготовке силов

на Гудермес. Российский университет спецназа


----------



## John__Q

Может кто из модераторов написать в личку, если не сложно. нужно удалить несколько тем и некоторые объединить в Тюменской ветке.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Да поменяйте вид форума глаза двоят на этот вид форума


----------



## Krosh

Вопрос руководству раздела.
Может быть, почистить секцию Travels / Путешествия от непрофильных тем?
Всё-таки там подзаголовок "Travels to Russia. Section for English speakers. Place your questions here".
Та же история, что про надпись на заборе и дрова.
Странные темы можно переместить сюда: Зарубежье.
Тем более, что и там и там есть темы про Лондон от одного автора. 
Минусом моего предложения с очевидностью будет то, что раздел путешествий опустеет.
Но там хоть что-то по теме останется.


----------



## avto_trest

Добрый день! Помогите с ликвидацией старых ненужных тем, которых накопилось за годы.

Эту тему ГРОЗНЫЙ | Мечеть у аэропорта объедините с этой Религиозные объекты в Чечне


А эту ГРОЗНЫЙ | Гостиница ДАЙМОХК сюда 








Гостиницы Грозного


Hotel Daymokhk Ulitsa Derbentskaya 79, Грозный Номеров в отеле: 18 И войзи шун?)) Гостиница «Даймохк» расположена в городе Грозный. На территории гостиницы открыт бар и обустроена бесплатная частная парковка. В номерах в распоряжении гостей кондиционер, телевизор с плоским...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Спасибо!


----------



## Дядя Сава

ОФорум можно развивать все Ветки да Секции по типу ДоМКАДа такую структуру тем более МрМайксин ту и там Фopум инвecторов и покупaтелей новocтроек Мocквы и Подмocковья


----------



## Дядя Сава

О Отдельный под форум этого сайта с таким Ж К Как тот Мультик с Ходячими домами Ян одобрит это


----------



## Дядя Сава

Через Мозиллу я сейчас зашёл рекламы нет в Опере GX Реклама выскакивает например какомуто Алёши помоч нужно исправлять это нужно


----------



## Дядя Сава

И В Мозиле фото большего размера только что посмотрел и тупит в Опере Форум


----------



## amg357

Имею более 120 постов,но раздел "чайная" так и не доступен. Кто-то писал тут,что надо не менее 100 сообщений для доступа в "чайную".


----------



## KJA

amg357 said:


> Имею более 120 постов,но раздел "чайная" так и не доступен. Кто-то писал тут,что надо не менее 100 сообщений для доступа в "чайную".


Лимит чайной на диванных экспертов исчерпан


----------



## raisonnable

amg357 said:


> Имею более 120 постов,но раздел "чайная" так и не доступен. Кто-то писал тут,что надо не менее 100 сообщений для доступа в "чайную".


Квота выросла до тысячи.


----------



## KJA

raisonnable said:


> Квота выросла до тысячи.


Ну чтож это хороший стимул работать над наполнением региональных и профильных веток!


----------



## :-)

А чё там такого в этой "чайной", что туда так рвутся?


----------



## vartal

:) said:


> А чё там такого в этой "чайной", что туда так рвутся?


Болтология.


----------



## ancov

:) said:


> А чё там такого в этой "чайной", что туда так рвутся?


Место для заседания интеллектуальной элиты форума.


----------



## vegorv

вот, почему мультирегов не видно в чайной. жестко,1000 - прям дофига, год в нормальном режиме.но и малопишущих нормальных юзеров нет.


----------



## Krosh

vegorv said:


> 1000 - прям дофига


Ой, да было бы желание.
Можно же приятное впечатление о себе оставить, похвалив почти всех на форуме методом "Классная фотка!" или "Полностью поддерживаю!"
А чтобы сразу не забанили за мусор, можно это делать и в международке.
И никакого года на это доброе дело не потребуется, всё быстрее.


----------



## amg357

raisonnable said:


> Квота выросла до тысячи.


Очуметь! У меня даже на старом аккаунте было не более 300 постов.


----------



## raisonnable

amg357 said:


> Очуметь! У меня даже на старом аккаунте было не более 300 постов.


Увы. Я бы на твоём месте поторопился, поскольку с мая месяца ещё планировалось ввести поручительство модератора для допуска в чайную.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

amg357 said:


> Очуметь! У меня даже на старом аккаунте было не более 300 постов.


Вообще, конечно, несправедливо, что некоторых троллей и мудосратов, забаненных навсегда, возвращали, а тебя нет.


----------



## amg357

raisonnable said:


> Увы. Я бы на твоём месте поторопился, поскольку с мая месяца ещё планировалось ввести поручительство модератора для допуска в чайную.


Невелика потеря. Обойдусь из без "чайной". Не имея доступа в "чайную"- вижу в этом даже больше плюсов, чем минусов.


----------



## amg357

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Вообще, конечно, несправедливо, что некоторых троллей и мудосратов, забаненных навсегда, возвращали, а тебя нет.


Мой аккаунт был забанен на месяц за флуд,но когда подходило время разбана, кардинально сменился дизайн сайта,и по какой-то причине мой бан стал вечен.


----------



## KJA

Мы так алкотехника потеряли


----------



## _Night City Dream_

KJA said:


> Мы так алкотехника потеряли


Если ты о Радиотехнике, то статус его аккаунта действующий. Просто сам твой тёзка так и не вернулся.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Классно Вы Москвичи раздел с Реновацией придумали лайк от меня


----------



## ancov

amg357 said:


> Не имея доступа в "чайную"- вижу в этом даже больше плюсов, чем минусов.


Мы тоже


----------



## Дядя Сава

Плохая Весть Для Форума Нашёл я В Группу во Вконтакте Строителство в Ставрополе атам Админ Ставрополец Кирилл Полухин и он знает этот форум здесь он Кирил Полухин 26 и он сказал SSC Ставрополя мёртв вот как будет далнейше развитие нашего форума


----------



## Krosh

Дядя Сава said:


> ... и он сказал SSC Ставрополя мёртв вот как будет далнейше развитие нашего форума


Рок-н-ролл мертв, а я еще нет
Рок-н-ролл мертв, а я
Те, что нас любят, смотрят нам вслед
Рок-н-ролл мертв, а я еще нет 
(С) БГ


----------



## Дядя Сава

Для Развития Калужской ветки надо Викторию Снежную раз уш Найт Сити Дрим Встречался с ней


----------



## TORINЪ

Опять и снова подниму вопрос навигации в россекции. 
Админы, сделайте для Калининградской области выделенную ветку. Регион привлекательный для миграции и туризма, проекты там интересные реализуются, новости постятся. И не только о Калининграде, но и о других местах региона. Ну не удобно когда вперемешку.


----------



## Cokie_69

Подскажите, почему я не могу зайти в тему "Демография" в городских проблемах
я там вообще ничего не писал


----------



## contemplatio

в чайную её перенесли


----------



## KJA

contemplatio said:


> в чайную её перенесли


туда бы ещё и экономику перенести


----------



## Dober_86

А за член ее перенесли , КП кой смысл?


----------



## Stanislav.

Dober_86 said:


> А за член ее перенесли


Автозаполнение от NCD скачал?  Засрали просто темы своими умозаключениями. А так смысла переносить нет.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Ну Что настал Момент в Чайной тему создать Виктория Снежная Моему аватару там я и Найт Сити Дрим за тусим в постах


----------



## Dober_86

Просьба модераторам переименовать ветку в "Погранпереходы Приморья". Ибо Переход в Пограничном – лишь 1/10 от наболевшей темы.









Пограничная инфраструктура


Проект реконструкции погранпереходов в Пограничном и Турьем Роге разработают за 65 млн рублей Дирекция по строительству и эксплуатации объектов Росграницы ищет подрядчиков, которые разработают проекты реконструкции погранпереходов в поселках Пограничный и Турий Рог. Начальная цена контрактов –...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## heaven150

А как в чайную попасть?


----------



## ogonek

1000 постов набить


----------



## Topoliok

Dober_86 said:


> Да гавно уже переехал , ещё до того как движок сменил.


И автонабор даже не ошибся.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Topoliok said:


> И автонабор даже не ошибся.


Меня больше пугает тенденция Добрела в последнее время ставить пробелы ПЕРЕД запятой.


----------



## Krosh

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Меня больше пугает тенденция Добрела в последнее время ставить пробелы ПЕРЕД запятой.


Если сразу после запятой следует двоеточие - то нормально.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Krosh said:


> Если сразу после запятой следует двоеточие - то нормально.


Запятая вместо тире же.


----------



## coth

Manul said:


> Я только сейчас заметил, что форум переехал из Голландии (вроде ж он оттуда родом) в Торонто.


Лет эдак 15 назад. Но только сначала в Калифорнию, а потом в Торонто.


----------



## Topoliok

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Меня больше пугает тенденция Добрела в последнее время ставить пробелы ПЕРЕД запятой.


"Добрела" - тоже настораживает ))


----------



## flatron

Бедная тема Демография. Таскают её туда сюда из Чайной в Чайную.
Опять вот зачем-то в чайную сдвинули. Почему именно её?


----------



## alley cat

flatron said:


> Бедная тема Демография. Таскают её туда сюда из Чайной в Чайную.
> Опять вот зачем-то в чайную сдвинули. Почему именно её?


Без её раздел "Городские проблемы" малоактивный стал.


----------



## sept

Просьба к модераторам: не могли бы вы перенести главную ветку про Ковид в открытую часть форума. Ее полезно почитать антиваксерам и пр. Мне уже надоело оттуда копировать сообщения для знакомых. Может, так удастся кого-нибудь переубедить.


----------



## vartal

sept said:


> Может, так удастся кого-нибудь переубедить.


Переубедить в чём?


----------



## raisonnable

vartal said:


> Переубедить в чём?


В том, что МЦК не метро.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

vartal said:


> Переубедить в чём?


Ты привился?


----------



## vartal

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Ты привился?


Не-а, хотя вроде как в лёгкой форме перенёс )


----------



## ancov

Что там больной мультирег из Екатеринбурга никак не уймётся?


----------



## челяба

ancov said:


> Что там больной мультирег из Екатеринбурга никак не уймётся?


Не обижайте наших соседей, у них и так все буксует в городе, путь хоть блогеры по моделируют и мечтают.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Ростовскую ветку тот форум убил и она даже не развивается все туда перехали из Ростова На Дону Скайсраперсити вот ссылка так и к другим веткам относится к примеру Ульяновска https://forumrostov.ru/?_fromLogin=1 вот как форум постепенно умирает Уфа Молодцом держится и Урал


----------



## Дядя Сава

Надо Владивостоку отдельные темы ГК ПИК от тем Микрорайонам Патрокл и Снеговая Падь


----------



## Federation2014

А что за новая кнопка "онли шоу зис юзер"? Как оно работает и нафига надо?


----------



## [email protected]

Federation2014 said:


> А что за новая кнопка "онли шоу зис юзер"? Как оно работает и нафига надо?


Будешь видеть сообщения только выбранного пользователя. Обнуляется при перезапуске страницы.


----------



## Federation2014

И нафига это надо?оО


----------



## vegorv

alley cat said:


> Дык вообще непонятно для чего эта фигня,какое сообщение мне предлагают написать - куда?


в спортлото, возможно

раньше был баннер,игрались с ним даже иногда. а тут такое


----------



## Радиотехник

orel2016 said:


> Африка близко это что-то вроде мема. Речь о том что много связей между Россией и Африкой.
> Но я не настаиваю. Какие ещё варианты?


Без вариантов. Дед Пушкина был негр. Африка та же самая Россия, только без снега и с пальмами. А народ одинаковый, только в Африке черный.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот как надо Форум развивать для него нужем канал на Ютуб SSC видосы выкладывать Российского форума


----------



## Радиотехник

orel2016 said:


> Африка близко это что-то вроде мема. Речь о том что много связей между Россией и Африкой.
> Но я не настаиваю. Какие ещё варианты?


На самом деле эта фраза от Жюль Верна, пятнадцатилетний капитан. Это не Америка, это Африка! Полярный мир. Не хочешь жить как в Америке, значит будешь жить как в Африке 😜


----------



## anrie.molino

Радиотехник said:


> Не хочешь жить как в Америке, значит будешь жить как в Африке 😜


Отличный девиз для военного блока НАТО


----------



## Дядя Сава

Чайная самый развивающийся раздел ССЦ


----------



## onmud

А сколько сейчас сообщений нужно набить, чтобы получить доступ в чайную? Хочется читать тему Демография, ее не планируется перенести обратно в Городские проблемы?


----------



## Дядя Сава

onmud said:


> А сколько сейчас сообщений нужно набить, чтобы получить доступ в чайную? Хочется читать тему Демография, ее не планируется перенести обратно в Городские проблемы?


Столько сколько Сообщений ставлю в теме Виктория Снежная


----------



## Дядя Сава

Тула Часто Постится надо бы для неё целый раздел создавать в Центре


----------



## Дядя Сава

Для Тулы Чайная нужна


----------



## krasty

Дядя Сава said:


> Для Тулы Чайная нужна


Самоварная же...


----------



## vartal

krasty said:


> Самоварная же...


Окстись, пряничная более праведно звучит для Тулы ))


----------



## Dober_86

О, в лайках появилась новая опция – галочка. Ради теста выше рандомному посту поставил – работает.


----------

